# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  το γαστρεντερικο μου μεσα...

## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σας
Αποφασισα το λοιπον να γραψω κι εγω για το προβλημα μου
Υποφερω,ως φαινεται, από σπαστικοτητα γεστρεντερικου , κοινως ολο το συστημα μου από τον οισοφαγο στομαχι λεπτο παχυ εντερο κανει σπασμους χωρις να τους ελεγχω (γνωμη δυο γαστρεντερολογων , γαστροσκοπηση ,κολονοσκοπηση). Το προβλημα μου ξεκινησε πριν από 12 χρονια όταν επαθα μια σπανια αρρωστια (ηωσινοφυλικη γεστρεντεριτιδα) την οποια ως να την διαγνωσουν οι γιατροι περασαν δυο μηνες με αποτελεσμα να επηρεαστει το γαστρεντερικο. Εκτοτε ζω με εξαρσεις και υφεσεις (χρονιοι πονοι στο εντερο που αντανακλουν σε αλλα σημεια πλατη μεση κτλ) .
Πριν από δυο μηνες με χτυπησε μια γριπη (η φετινη γριπη ηταν το κατι άλλο) με αποτελεσμα να εμφανισω εντονους πονους στο γαστρεντερικο (σαν τσουξιμο, σαν μονιμο καψιμο).Ειχα φτασει να μη μπορω να φαω ουτε να πιω σχεδον τιποτα για 10 μερες. Λογικα απευθηνθηκα σε γαστρεντερολογους των οποιων η διαγνωση πανω κατω είναι η ιδια . «Σπαστικοτητα γαστρεντερικου»
Ο ενας με παρεπεμψε σε νευρολογο (librax κτλ) 
Ο δευτερος πιο ψαγμενος αρχικα μου ειπε πως αυτό που εχω οφειλεται σε 3 βασικους παραγοντες. ΑΓΧΟΣ+ΚΡΥΟ+ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΝ. Όλα αυτά λειτουργουν αθροιστικα μου ειπε ,ένα από αυτά αν επειδεινωθει τοτε οι πονοι αυξανονται. Μου εδωσε buscopan+ζεστη στο στομαχι+γαλα μαγνησιας. Δεν με βοηθησαν και πολύ οποτε αφου ακολουθησε γαστροσκοπηση+εποδινη κολονοσκοπηση (στριμενο εντερο…) μου ειπε ότι πρεπει να μαθω να ζω με αυτό που εχω, το χουν πολλοι ανθρωποι και διαφερει σε ενταση στον καθενα. 
Συμφωνισε μαζι μου ότι το ζητημα είναι ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ (με βασικο παραγοντα το κρυο) αλλα λογω των χρονιων ενοχλησεων/πονων μπορει ανετα να γινει και ΨΥΧΙΚΟ. Μου ειπε να κοιταξω να μην αγχωνωμαι ιδιως σε περιοδους κρισης αλλα δεν μπορεσε να μου απαντησει πως γινεται αυτό. Δηλαδη αν ζεις με χρονιους σωματικους πονους που καποια στιγμη ξεφευγουν από το οριο που αντεχεις ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΘΕΙΣ? Μετα ,το ξερω κι εγω , το αγχος φερνει πιο πολλους πονους , οι πονοι πιο πολύ αγχος και παει λεγοντας. Τελικα μου εγραψε και minitran το οποιο δεν το εχω παρει καθως μεσα στην αναζητηση μου κατεληξα σε νευροψυχιατρο.
Μου εκανε διαφορες ερωτησεις (οικογενιακη κατασταση, δουλεια, αν βγαινω εξω κ.α.) Η διαγνωση του ηταν πως οι χρονιοι πονοι με εχουν κουρασει και σε συνδιασμο με την επιδεινωση τους λογω γριπης, κρυου βρεθηκα σε μια κατασταση να μην μπορω να τους ελεγξω και …κατερευσα. Για να επανερθεις μου ειπε θα παρεις μια αγωγη 1mg xanax(0,5+0,5) την ημερα και 15 mg remeron το βραδυ για 3 βδομαδες.
Ομολογω ότι την θεραπεια του δεν μπορεσα να την ακολουθησω γιατι όταν πρωτοπηρα xanax μου εφερε εντονη υπνηλια προσπαθουσα να μην κοιμηθω στην δουλεια περαν του ότι εχω και καποιο κολλημα με τα ψυχοφαρμακα λογω της μανας μου που τα παιρνει χρονια. 
(Ένα που μου εχει μεινει είναι η γκριματσα του όταν του ειπα ότι ο γαστρεντερολογος μου εδωσε buscopan για αυτόν ηταν σαν αυτό που λεμε ασπιρινη σε καρκινο…). Επισης μου τονισε ότι όλα αυτά που ζω ,σωματικα και ψυχικα είναι σαν δηλητιριο που τρεχει μεσα μου ,δεν το καταλαβαινω , όμως τωρα χτυπαει στο γαστρεντερικο αυριο μπορει να παει στην καρδια και παει λεγοντας.
Τελος παντων αφου ειδα κι αποειδα ειπα να ξεκινησω την θεραπεια του νευροψυχιατρου σε συνδιασμο με buscopan του γαστρεντερολογου.
Τωρα που γραφω εχουν περασει 2 μερες ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα (πιο λειτουργικος) κι ελπιζω για ακομα πιο καλα.
Τα συμπερασματα μου τωρα.
1.	Λοιπον βασικο ολων είναι να πετυχεις καλο γιατρο που την ψαχνει στον τομεα του αλλιως μπορει να σε μπλεξει . Δηστυχως εχω καταληξει ότι οι ψαγμενοι γιατροι είναι λιγοι .Πως θα βρεις καλο γιατρο. Η από τυχη ή ρωτωντας …όμως ποιους να ρωτησεις καθως ο κοσμος δεν ανοιγεται ευκολα ιδιως όταν το θεμα εχει να κανει με ψυχωσωματικα (ολοι στο παιζουν υγιεις κι ας παιρνουν δεκα δεκα τα χαπια).
2.	Επισης πολλες φορες οι ανθρωποι μπλεκουν με θεραπειες π.χ.για καταθλιψη να πουμε ενώ το προβλημα τους είναι σωματικο και το αναποδο. Εδώ είναι που λεω πρεπει να είναι μαγκας ο γιατρος και να ΔΙΝΕΙ ΒΑΣΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΑΣΘΕΝΗΣ. Δηστυχως πολλοι γιατροι πηραν το διπλωμα το κορνιζωσαν βαλανε στον τοιχο και καμια 20αρια κορνιζες από σεμιναρια που εχουν παει και από εκει και περα συνταγογραφουνε ότι τους λενε οι εταιριες. 
3.	Όταν εχετε παρενεργειες από χαπια και απευθυνθητε στον γιατρο και αυτος σας πει ξερα να τα συνεχισετε τοτε πηγενετε και σε άλλο γιατρο.Προσωπικα συχαινομαι τους γιατρους που πας και του αναφερεις ότι το ταδε χαπι σου προκαλεσε παρενεργειες και και αυτος σου λεει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ. Στον ανθρωπο δεν υπαρχει αποκλειεται , ο κάθε οργανισμος αντιδραει διαφορετικα και όταν ενας γιατρος σου λεει ,αποκλειεται, σημαινει ότι δεν εχει κανει καν τον κοπο να διαβασει τις αντενδειξεις. 
Οι ερωτησεις μου 
Αφου το εψαξα οσο μπορουσα κατεληξα ότι τα αγχολυτικα αυτό που κανουν στην ουσια είναι να σπασουν τον φαυλο κυκλο μεταξυ σωματικου πονου και της κακης ψυχολογιας που αυτος δημιουργει σε ένα ατομο. Δηλαδη από την στιγμη που πονας στα εντερα να πουμε και αυτό σε χτυπαει στην ψυχολογια σου επειδινονοντας τους πονους τοτε αυτό που κανουν τα αγχολυτικα είναι στην ουσια να διακοπτουν τα μηνυματα προς τον εγκεφαλο (ψυχικα) οποτε εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις μονο τα σωματικα σου ζορια. Αν καποιος το εχει αντιλιφθει ετσι ας μου γραψει ή αν διαφωνει ας μου γραψει παλι.
2. Τουτα εδώ τα xanax προκαλουν εξαρτηση , είναι κατι που το διαβαζω συχνα στο φορουμ?
Αυτά και συγχαρητηρια σε αυτόν που καταφερε να διαβασει ολο το κειμενο μου

----------


## μαρκελα

"τί και τούτο πάλι".. κι όλα συμβαίνουν γιατί δεν μπορούμε να τα βρούμε με μας, γιατί δεν μας ξέρουμε.. Και με το γαστρεντερικό λοιπόν 
όπου από το υπερβολικό άγχος η παραγωγή διαφόρων ουσιών για την αντιμετώπιση του στρες, όταν οι ουσίες αυτές συγκεντρώνονται σε
υπερβολικές δόσεις, τ' αποτέλεσμα είναι να εκδηλώνονται προβλήματα στα διάφορα όργανά του.

----------


## lavie

Ναι συμφωνώ με τη Μαρκέλα, δυστυχώς έχω περάσει πολλά κ απίστευτα με λάθος διαγνώσεις γιατρών(πέρυσι μου είπε ένας έχεις κακοήθεια, κάνε ότι θες θα πεθάνεις, έφτασα Μασαχουσέτη δεν είχα τίποτα κ όπως βλέπεις ζω),ναι εγώ από τύχη γλιτώνω στο παρά1 θα έλεγα ειρωνικά ότι μάλλον για γάτα εφτάψυχη μου μοιάζω, οι γιατροί καταπάτησαν τον όρκο του Ιποκκράτη κ εξύψωσαν τον όρκο του χρήματος κ της δόξας-ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΙΑΤΡΟΣ-όσο για τα ψυχοσωματικά χρόνια υποφέρω,είχα αποκλείσει χιλιάδες φορές το παθολογικό, να πας σε ψυχολόγο καλή θα έλεγα για ψυχοθεραπεία,θα σε βοηθήσει, να δείξεις δύναμη κ εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά

----------


## elis

τειντουπαλ τα ζαναξ ειναι μυοχαλαρωτικα χαλαρωνει ολο το σωμα μαζι κ τα νευρα μαζι κ το αγχοσ

----------


## path

εκοψες τον καφε ? (υπουλη συνηθεια ...
πινεις γαλατακι καθημερινα ? (οποιο σου ταιριαζει )
κ βεβαια δεν σε ρωταω καν για τσιγαρα και τετοια...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> εκοψες τον καφε ? (υπουλη συνηθεια ...
> πινεις γαλατακι καθημερινα ? (οποιο σου ταιριαζει )
> κ βεβαια δεν σε ρωταω καν για τσιγαρα και τετοια...


path μου φαινεται οτι ξερεις κατι παραπανω για το ζητημα που μου εχει προκυψει (σπαστικοτητα/νευρωση γαστρεντερικου). Επειδη ψαχνομαι για το τι ακριβως με πειραζει Θα ηθελα αν θελεις να μου γραψεις τι πανω κατω να αποφευγω ή* αν ξερεις κατι να μειωνει τους σπασμους.*(καπου διαβασα για βασιλικο)
Προς το παρον εχω καταληξει οτι ο κρυος αερας απο το στομα με χτυπαει στο στομαχι, επισης οτι αν φαω κατι γλυκο το βραδυ μετα εχω παλλινδρομηση αλλα το πιο σημαντικο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να πιω καφε (που και που πινω και μετα το μετανιωνω) καθως επισης υπαρχει θεμα και με το τσιγαρο (με "χαλαει"/ζαλιζει περισσοτερο απο οταν το πρωτοξεκινησα.)
Γραψε μου σε παρακαλω αν ξερεις τι να προσεχω

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ευχαριστω για τα μηνυματα
Η δικια μου ιστορια με την ηωσινιφιλικη γαστρεντεριτιδα (ηωσινοφιλα είναι λευκα αιμοσφαιρια) ξεκινησε από ιατρικο λαθος ή καλυτερα από ιατρικη ασχετοσυνη. Απευθηνθηκα τοτε, πριν 12 χρονια, σε γιατρο για κατι ενοχλησεις στο εντερο, μου εδωσε χαπι (librax αν θυμαμαι καλα) , το ιδιο βραδυ ξυπνησα με πονους και διαροια. Τον ενημερωσα την επομενη μερα και τι μου ειπε ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ….συνεχισε την θεραπεια. Την άλλη μερα τα ιδια και χειροτερα η απαντηση του γιατρου η ιδια ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ….συνεχισε την θεραπεια… Με εστειλε και σε συναδελφο του μαλιστα ο οποιος με παροτρυνε να διπλασιασω την δοση.
Και μετα τα πραγματα ξεφυγαν (διαρροιες εμετοι πονοι καθολου υπνος)
Καποια στιγμη αιματολογικες εξετασεις οπου εκει ‘ανακαλυψα’ τι είναι ηωσινοφιλα. …
Ακολουθησε αιματολογος ο οποιος εξεπλαγη όταν ειδε ότι το 63% των λευκων μου αιμοσφαιριων ηταν ηωσινοφιλα. Στην συνεχεια εξετασεις κοντρα εξετασεις αξονικες γαστροσκοπησεις αιματολογικες δυο μηνες γολγοθας κι εγω ειχα χασειι 22 κιλα...πληρης καταρευση…Και που κατεληξαν ….οτι *ητανε λεει από το αγχος*.(Γι αυτό λεω ότι πολλες φορες η αιτια μπορει να είναι σωματικη και στο τελος οι γιατροι να την αποδωσουν σε αγχος γιατι τοσο ξερουν). Και μου εδωσαν xanax αλλα ως γνωστον η ηωσινοφιλια δεν γιατρευεται με xanax….Ευτυχως καποια στιγμη κατεληξα σε έναν γαστρεντερολογο ο οποιος βλεποντας μονο τους αιματολογικους δεικτες διεγνωσε ηωσινοφιλικη γαστρεντεριτιδα η οποια θερεπευτηκε με δυο βδομαδες χαπια κορτιζονη
Τι θελω να πω με όλα αυτά….*ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ* ΟΠΟΥ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΝΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ…
(Γι αυτό λεω ότι* ο γιατρος πρεπει να ακουει τι του λεει ο ασθενης* και γι αυτό και τωρα που μου συνεβηκαν γαστρεντερικες καταστασεις πηγα και απεκλεισα οτιδηποτε παθολογικο παροτι γιατροι, φαρμακοποιοι , και φιλοι με παρεπεμπαν κατευθειαν σε ψυχιατρο.) Και βεβαια στην παρουσα κατασταση καταληγω ότι εκτος των χρονιων σωματικων πονων υπαρχει και προβλημα ψυχολογιας (μικρο μεγαλο δεν ξερω ακομα) και πιστευω με τη βοηθεια ψυχολογου/ψυχιατρου να βγαλω μια ακρη.
Ευχαριστω (ηθελα να τα γραψω όλα αυτά καποια στιγμη γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις ισως μια μερα τα δει καποιος και τον βοηθησουν).
Υ.Γ. Από τοτε που μου συνεβηκαν όλα αυτά ειμαι πλεον πολύ «κουμπωμενος» με τα χαπια. Κι ασπιρινη να παρω το σκεφτομαι. Αυτό γιατι διαβαζω στο φορουμ ότι πολυς κοσμος παιρνει χαπια σε υπερβολικες δοσολογιες από μονος του με αποτελεσμα εξαρτηση και χειροτερευση της ζωης του.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Ευχαριστω για τα μηνυματα
> Η δικια μου ιστορια με την ηωσινιφιλικη γαστρεντεριτιδα (ηωσινοφιλα είναι λευκα αιμοσφαιρια) ξεκινησε από ιατρικο λαθος ή καλυτερα από ιατρικη ασχετοσυνη. Απευθηνθηκα τοτε, πριν 12 χρονια, σε γιατρο για κατι ενοχλησεις στο εντερο, μου εδωσε χαπι (librax αν θυμαμαι καλα) , το ιδιο βραδυ ξυπνησα με πονους και διαροια. Τον ενημερωσα την επομενη μερα και τι μου ειπε ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ….συνεχισε την θεραπεια. Την άλλη μερα τα ιδια και χειροτερα η απαντηση του γιατρου η ιδια ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ….συνεχισε την θεραπεια… Με εστειλε και σε συναδελφο του μαλιστα ο οποιος με παροτρυνε να διπλασιασω την δοση..
> ..
> Υ.Γ. Από τοτε που μου συνεβηκαν όλα αυτά ειμαι πλεον πολύ «κουμπωμενος» με τα χαπια. Κι ασπιρινη να παρω το σκεφτομαι. Αυτό γιατι διαβαζω στο φορουμ ότι πολυς κοσμος παιρνει χαπια σε υπερβολικες δοσολογιες από μονος του με αποτελεσμα εξαρτηση και χειροτερευση της ζωης του.


και καλά κάνεις κι είσαι επιφυλακτικός όσον αφορά την χαπακοθεραπεία, που ναι μπορεί ν' αντιμετωπίζει συμπτώματα, αλλά το αίτιο παραμένει, που σημαίνει ότι παραμένει και το πρόβλημα, με αρκετές πιθανότητες υποτροπής.

Σχεδόν λοιπόν για όλες τις ασθένειες το κύριο αίτιο είναι η τοξίνωση του αίματος και θεραπεία η αποτοξίνωσή του. Επειδή λοιπόν η πάθηση του γαστρεντερικού, που σου διαγνώστηκε είναι φλεγμονή, πρόληψη της, επειδή ήδη έχει αντιμετωπιστεί, μπορείς να εξασφαλίσεις και μ' ένα ισορροπημένο υγιεινό διαιτολόγιο.

Πολύ σημαντικό είναι πριν από κάθε σου γεύμα να χτυπάς εναλλάξ τα πόδια για 1' ώστε ν' αποβάλλεις αδρεναλίνη και να τρως μόνο όταν είσαι απόλυτα ήρεμος.  :Smile:

----------


## lavie

Να σου προτείνω να δοκιμάσεις κάτι σε πμν; σε άλλους διότι το γαστρεντερικό σύστημα είναι πολύ σημαντικό για τον άνθρωπο έχει κάνει θαύματα-φυτικό

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Σχεδόν λοιπόν για όλες τις ασθένειες το κύριο αίτιο είναι η τοξίνωση του αίματος και θεραπεία η αποτοξίνωσή του. Επειδή λοιπόν η πάθηση του γαστρεντερικού, που σου διαγνώστηκε είναι φλεγμονή, πρόληψη της, επειδή ήδη έχει αντιμετωπιστεί, μπορείς να εξασφαλίσεις και μ' ένα ισορροπημένο υγιεινό διαιτολόγιο.
> 
> Πολύ σημαντικό είναι πριν από κάθε σου γεύμα να χτυπάς εναλλάξ τα πόδια για 1' ώστε ν' αποβάλλεις αδρεναλίνη και να τρως μόνο όταν είσαι απόλυτα ήρεμος.


Σε ευχαριστω μαρκελα για την συμβουλη θα τη δοκιμασω
Ιδιως θα κοιταξω να ειμαι οσο πιο ηρεμος γινεται οταν τρωω καθως τον τελευταιο καιρο (μετα την υποτροπη των γαστρεντερικων μου προβληματων) *φοβαμαι* την ωρα που τρωω μηπως αυτο που τρωω μου επιδεινωσει τα ηδη υπαρχοντα προβληματα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Να σου προτείνω να δοκιμάσεις κάτι σε πμν; σε άλλους διότι το γαστρεντερικό σύστημα είναι πολύ σημαντικό για τον άνθρωπο έχει κάνει θαύματα-φυτικό


emy ή οποιος αλλος ξερει , καθοτι ειμαι και "Junior Member" μπορεις να γινεις πιο σαφης για *το τι ειναι τα πμν?*

----------


## μαρκελα

> Σε ευχαριστω μαρκελα για την συμβουλη θα τη δοκιμασω
> Ιδιως θα κοιταξω να ειμαι οσο πιο ηρεμος γινεται οταν τρωω καθως τον τελευταιο καιρο (μετα την υποτροπη των γαστρεντερικων μου προβληματων) *φοβαμαι* την ωρα που τρωω μηπως αυτο που τρωω μου επιδεινωσει τα ηδη υπαρχοντα προβληματα.


Καλημέρα,
επειδή με την δυτική ιατρική και την φαρμακοθεραπεία από δω και πέρα τα πράγματα θ' αρχίσουν να δυσκολεύουν.. θα χρειαστεί να γίνουμε εμείς γιατροί του εαυτού μας, όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν! 

Ρίξε αν θέλεις μια ματιά στο διαδίκτυο περί "οικολογικής ιατρικής" σύμφωνα με την οποία,
ο ιατροφιλόσοφος και πατέρας της ιατρικής Ιπποκράτης έλεγε: *"το φάρμακό σου νάναι η τροφή σου", 
"είμαστε ό,τι τρώμε και ό,τι σκεπτόμαστε", "καλύτερο το προλαμβάνειν παρά το θεραπεύειν"*
Υπάρχει κι ένα σχετικό βιβλίο:

http://www.dromostherapeia.gr/protei...aitou-sou.html

Το σημαντικό είναι ότι όπως με την ψυχοθεραπεία βελτιώνεσαι συνολικά σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής, ακριβώς το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με την ολιστική ιατρική. Π.χ. μαζί με το πρόβλημα για το γαστρεντερικό, θ' αντιμετωπιστούν ενδεχομένως κι άλλα προβλήματα υγείας, που ορισμένα απ' αυτά ίσως προκαλούν κι οι παρενέργειες των φαρμάκων. *"ωφελέειν μη βλάπτειν"*

Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια που δεν πουλάει και σκόπιμα περιθωριοποιείται, γιατί τα συμφέροντα είναι τεράστια!!

----------


## μαρκελα

> Να σου προτείνω *να δοκιμάσεις κάτι* σε πμν; σε άλλους διότι το γαστρεντερικό σύστημα είναι πολύ σημαντικό για τον άνθρωπο έχει κάνει *θαύματα-φυτικό*


γειά σου έμυ μου,
επειδή σίγουρα θα ενδιαφέρει κι άλλους εδώ μέσα, δεν σου κρύβω, πως κι εγώ ασχολούμαι και με τα-σόρρυ "ματζούνια"!-αλλά
και μ' αρέσει ν' ακούω για όλ' αυτά τα εμπειρικοπρακτικά, καλό λοιπόν είναι ν' αναφέρεις πιο είναι αυτό το *φυτό-θαύμα* και 
σαν πληροφορία δες το, που ίσως επειδή όπως λες πρόκειται και για κάτι το εξαιρετικό, χρειάζεται σίγουρα να το μοιραστείς και μαζί μας.

----------


## lavie

Να μιλήσουμε σε προσωπικό μύνημα εννοώ,συγνώμη νόμιζα ότι ήξερες κ θα μιλήσω κ με το γιατρό μας, α μαρκέλα τώρα το είδα παιδιά μιλάω για *Αλόη Barbadensis Miller*περίπου για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα στη βιβλιογραφία που έχω το 1985 το Ινστιτούτο Linus Pauling έκανε έρευνα κ κατέληξε στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο χυμός Αλός βελτιώνει την πρωτεινική πέψη,τη λειτουργία των εντέρων,ελέγχει τις μολύνσεις από ζυμομύκητες,προωθεί την κατάλληλη ισορροπία των πεπτικών βακτηριδιών, ανακουφίζει από δυσπεψία,κ από το σύνδρομο ευερεθιστότητας των εντέρων.Επίσης δρα στη φλεγμονή κ ως παυσίπονο. Αυτά τα λίγα μπορώ να σου πω εγώ ,η μαρκέλα αναφέρθηκε σε *ματζούνια ΜΑΡΚΕΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ; γιατί ο γιατρός που μας υποστηρίζει εντατικολόγος 30 χρόνια στο ΕΣΥ είχε μια περιπέτεια κ του έστειλε η νονά του τέτοιο ματζούνι,κλασικός γιατρός αυτός δε τα πήρε κ τον ρώτησε τι γεύση έχει; έτσι τα πήρε σου λέει ματζούνια είναι σιγά μη πάθω χειρότερα,ευτυχώς έπαθε καλύτερα κ έτσι τα υποστηρίζει με νύχια κ δόντια*.Το συγκεκριμένο έχει πολλές ιδιότητες κ μίλησα με το γιατρό πολύ σύντομα μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να δει κ τις εξετάσεις σου-μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε αν θέλετε,σήμερα έχει σεμινάριο αλλά μάλλον δε θα πάω*πάντως να σε βοηθήσουμε άλλοι έχουν δει θαύματα,εμένα έφτιαξε η ακμή της κόρης μου, η κολλίτιδα του άντρα μου κ του κατέβηκαν τα τριγλυκερίδια ενώ έπαιρνε χημικό χάπι*

----------


## μαρκελα

οκ έμυ! Δεν έχω γνώση του θέματος περί πόσιμης αλόης, αλλά θα το ψάξω πρώτα διαδικτυακά..
όχι δεν είμαι από Κρήτη, αλλά έχω νησιώτικες καταγωγές! Πάντως, ο όρος ματζούνι είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένος!

----------


## lavie

Νόμιζα μαντζούνι λένε στη Κρήτη μόνο, θα είναι νησιώτικο φαίνεται, ναι δες κ μένα μου αρέσουν γενικά τα φυτικά κ να μη γίνονται πειράματα στα ζώα αλλά να είναι κ πιστοποιημένα,αλόες θα βρεις πολλές, κ το φαρμακείο πουλάει,δες για τη συγκεκριμένη

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ...
ΛΟιπον "εμπλεξα" κι εγω με τα λεγομενα ψυχοφαρμακα. Αποδεχθηκα οτι ενα κομματι απο ολα αυτα που μου εχουνε συμβει οφειλεται και σε ψυχολογικους παραγοντες. Θεωρησα οτι ειναι καλυτερο να βρω ψυχιατρο που ομως κανει και ψυχοθεραπεια. Το δικο μου "κοκτειλ" περιεχει χαναχ (0.5+0.5+0.5), dogmatyl (καθοτι ολη την ημερα δεν μπορω να φαω τιποτα σε αντιθεση με το βραδυ οπου ολα επανερχονται στο φυσιολογικο), βιταμινη c (για την ορεξη) και εδω και τρεις μερες efexor 75mg. H ψυχιατρος μου εβαλε και στοιχημα οτι σε 10 μερες με το efexor η ενεργεια μου θα επανερθει στο φυσιολογικο (το πρωι δεν μου ειναι καλα ενω το βραδυ γυρω στις 8.30 καλυτερευω. Ελπιζω κατι να γινει γιατι αρχισα να κουραζομαι. Αν καποιος ειδε βελτιωση με το efexor παρακαλω ας μου γραψει.
Εχω κανει ηδη 2 ψυχοθεραπειες το πρωτο πορισμα της γιατρου "υπαρχει και κληρονομικη προδιαθεση". Υπαρχει δρομος ακομα ελπιζω να βρω μια ακρη. Προς το παρον ζω μια διαολεμενη κατασταση με σκαμπανεβασματα που με εχει κουρασει. Προσπαθω να ειμαι οσο το δυνατον πιο σαφης οταν μιλαω με την ψυχολογο καθως ο φαρμακοποιος μου μου τονισε οτι αναλογα πως θα τα πεις στον ψυχολογο αναλογη θα ειναι και η αγωγη που θα σου δωσει. Σιγα σιγα θα αρχισουμε και αυτο που λεγεται γνωστικη συμπεριφορα .Ειδωμεν...

----------


## μαρκελα

Γειά σου και πάλι, όταν λοιπόν με το καλό θ' αντιμετωπίσεις και να το επιδιώξεις οπωσδήποτε ν' αντιμετωπίσεις τα αίτια 
των ψυχολογικών σου προβλημάτων με την ψυχοθεραπεία ίσως τότε τα φάρμακα πλέον νάναι περιττά. Εύχομαι αυτό να γίνει σύντομα! 
Τα σκαμπανεβάσματα που αναφέρεις προς το παρόν είναι δικαιολογημένα.  :Smile:  Καλή συνέχεια κι υπομονή!

----------


## Blue9791

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Ξέρω οτι τα γαστρεντερικά προβλήματα είναι κυρίως ψυχοσωματικά (όταν έχω πανικούς μετακομίζω στην τουαλετα και δεν μπορώ να φάω τίποτα) αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά... Σίγουρα θα σε ανακουφίσουν γιατί χτίζουν ενα "τείχος" γύρω σου για να μην σε αγγίζουν όσα σε ενοχλούν. Δεν σημαίνει όμως οτι αυτά δεν είναι εκεί. Και αυτά σου τα λεω εγω που παίρνω φαρμακα και μάλιστα εφεξορ (75). Αλλά αφού είναι ιατρική απόφαση πάω πάσο... Τώρα, όσο για το εφεξόρ εμενα με βοήθησε. Όχι οτι δεν ξαναπαθα πανικούς, αλλά πολύ πιο σπάνια. Και μάλιστα βοηθάει τόσο που ξεχνάς πόσο υπέφερες πρίν το πάρεις. Αργεί βέβαια να δράσει (θέλει καμια 15 μέρες μεσο όρο). Έχει και παρενέργειες. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα είχε στην αρχή πολύ περίεργα όνειρα (οχι εφιάλτες τόσο, όσο σενάρια που ο Σπίλμπεργκ θα τα ζήλευε) και η χειρότερη (για μενα παντα) παρενέργεια ήταν στο σεξ. Οχι έλλειψη επιθυμίας (αν και όταν το κόβεις είναι σαν να τρως κάθε μέρα βασιλικό πολτό!) όσο καθυστέρηση του οργασμού. Κάποιες φορές αργούσε τόσο πολύ που καταντούσε κουραστικό. Η μείωση του είναι σχετικά εύκολη, δεν σε ταλαιπωρεί ιδιαιτερα αν εξαιρέσεις πάλι τα περίεργα όνειρα και ενα περίεργο αίσθημα 1-2 φορές τη μέρα σαν τα "τινάζεσαι" αλλά όχι εμφανώς. Νομίζεις οτι συμβαίνει. Μην σε τρομάζει, διαρκεί κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου και δεν είναι τόσο δυσάρεστο όσο ακούγεται. Αυτά απο την εμπειρία μου.
Περαστικά μέσα απο την καρδιά μου!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Ο κυριος φοβος μου ειναι μη μπλεξω κι εγω σιγα σιγα σαν τη μανα μου. Χρονια ταλαιπωρειται (και μας ταλαιπωρει...) με τα ψυχολογικα της και οπως μου ειπε η ψυχολογος το ενδεχομενο να υπαρχει θεμα κληρονομικοτητας ειναι πιθανο.
Μαρκελα ενα απο τα αιτια των ψυχολογικων μου προβληματων το ειχα αντιληφθει πριν ακομα παω σε ψυχολογο και ειχε να κανει ακριβως με το θεμα της μανας μου. Δεν ξερω ποσοι εχετε ζησει ανθρωπο με ψυχολογικα προβληματα αλλα αυτο που ειπα στη γιατρο ειναι οτι προκειται για μια κατασταση "δικοπο μαχαιρι". Δηλαδη απο την μια εχεις εναν ανθρωπο που εχει αναγκη απο βοηθεια και ειναι θεμα ,οχι μονο συγγενειας, αλλα και συνειδησης να του συμπαρασταθεις ομως απο την αλλη σε παρασυρει σιγα σιγα μαζι του στον γκρεμο και...ναμαστε βρεθηκα κι εγω να παιρνω χαπια. Παντως τωρα που εχω αρχισει να συνηδειτοποιω πραγματα ενα εχω να πω...ΤΟΥΤΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΟΥΛΕΣ, ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΑΡΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΣΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ...Και δυστυχως , το τονιζω δυστυχως , σε αυτο το κ...συστημα που ζουμε κανενας δεν φροντισε να βαλει στα σχολεια καποιο μαθημα βασικων γνωσεων ψυχολογιας ωστε αν σου τυχει κατι σχετικο να ξερεις πως να το αντιληφθεις και πως να αντιδρασεις.
Blue9791 σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σου σχετικα με το εφεξορ. Ειναι απο αυτες τις απαντησεις που λεμε "περιεκτικες". Το εφεξορ μου το προσθεσε η γιατρος γιατι διεγνωσε , δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως την λεξη, αλλα νομιζω κατι σαν κεκαλυμενη καταθλιψη.Παντως σημερα ,5η μερα θεραπειας, ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα και ευχομαι να μην ειναι τυχαιο και να μπορεσω επιτελους να αρχισω να σκεφτομαι θετικα κατι που μου εχει ληψει πολυ και μενα και της οικογενειας μου.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Καταρχήν να σου πω οτι ειλικρίνα χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα και ας μη σε ξέρω. Αυτό το φόρουμ έχει τη μαγική ιδιότητα να συμπάσχουμε επι της ουσίας όμως.
Καταλαβαίνω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι εννοέις οταν λες "φοβαμαι να μην μπλέξω όπως η μάνα μου". Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω γιατι και εγω μεγάλωσα με καταθλιπτικη και αγοραφοβική μητέρα. Ναι, πιστεύω οτι είναι και κληρονομικό όλο αυτό (απο κρίσεις πανικού υπέφερε και η γιαγια μου). Αλλά κοιταξε που είναι η διαφορά. Εμείς προσπαθούμε να κατανοήσουμε το πρόβλημα και να το τιθασεύσουμε σε ενα βαθμό ή ακόμα και να το διώξουμε. Αποκτήσαμε γνώση και συνείδηση της κατάστασής μας και παλεύουμε. Η μητέρα μου πχ δεν το πάλεψε, την πήρε απο πολύ κάτω, άφησε θέματα υγείας να χρονίσουν και έφυγε απο τη ζωή. Αυτό και μόνο ήταν κινητηρια δύναμη για να το παλέψω είτε με χάπια είτε με οτιδήποτε. Αρκεί να είμαι στα πόδια μου, λειτουργική και με όρεξη να ζήσω. Αυτό είναι το κλειδί. Μην σε τρομάζει το "θα γίνω σαν τη μανα μου" μπορεί να έχετε παρόμοια προβληματα αλλά εσυ τώρα ξέρεις και πράττεις ανάλογα. Είναι ακριβώς όπως η κληρονομικότητα των καρδιαγγειακων παθήσεων ή του καρκίνου. Αν ξέρεις οτι έχεις ιστορικό προσέχεις ακόμα περισσότερο.
Ξέρω οτι είναι ταλαιπωρία για όλη την οικογένεια αλλά είναι και για εκείνη. Επίσης καταλαβαίνω πόσο σας έχει λειψει η ηρεμία. Σίγουρα έχει λειψει και σε εκείνη. Δεν λεω οτι το κάνεις αλλά προσπάθησε να μην της το καταλογίσεις. Παρά μόνο αν αφεθεί. Εκεί θέλουν τρίξιμο τα δόντια. 
Δεν είναι τυχαίο που αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα. Και η ηρεμία δεν θα αργήσει να έρθει. Θα σου πω ομως κάτι, ενα λάθος που πάντα κάνω. Κάποια στιγμή θα νιώσεις τόσο καλά που θα ξεχάσεις όλα οσα σε ταλαιπωρουν. Μην μπερδευτείς. Είναι εκεί ακόμα απλά τα έχεις κοιμήσει με τη θεραπεία των φαρμάκων. Στην πρώτη ευκαιρία (είτε είσαι ευάλωτος, είτε στρεσσαρισμένος) θα σου χτυπήσουν την πορτα. Γι'αυτό είναι σημαντικό να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία και όταν και αν εμφανιστουν πάλι να μην τρομάξεις. Τώρα ξέρεις και θα συνεχίσεις να μαθαίνεις.
Σου εύχομαι να έχεις μια υπέροχη ηλιόλουστη μέρα  :Smile:

----------


## μαρκελα

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Μπλου! Όσο κι αν υπάρχει θέμα κληρονομικότητας η αντιμετώπιση με την γνώση και την συνειδητοποίηση
είν' αυτά που δίνουν λύσεις στα οποιαδήποτε προβλήματά μας! Φτιάξε λοιπόν την κάθε σου μέρα όσο καλύτερη μπορεί να γίνει και τότε
θα δεις ότι όλα σου τα προβλήματα το ένα μετά το άλλο θ' αντιμετωπιστούν. Γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι όποιες αιτίες των προβλημάτων 
συντηρούνται στο παρόν, όταν δεν δίνουμε λύσεις στην πραγματικότητα που βιώνουμε. Καλό αγώνα!  :Smile:

----------


## Frini

Να συμπληρώσω την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Όταν μεγαλώνουμε σ' ένα περιβάλλον που οι γονείς μας ειχαν-εχουν σωματικά ή ψυχολογικά προβλήματα , με κάποιον διαβολεμένο τρόπο μπαινουμε στο τρυπάκι ότι είναι κληρονομικά 
και μπορεί να πάθουμε και εμεις το ίδιο. Πέρνώντας τα χρόνια και αν δεν το αντιμετωπίσουμε με ψυχραιμία και νηφαλιότητα, δημιουργείται ένας είδος αυθυποβολής, παγιωνεται μέσα μας η πεποιθηση ότι με κάποιο τρόπο θα αρρωστήσουμε και εμεις.
Κάποιες φορές δημιουργούμε και μόνοι μας τα συμπτώματα της ασθένειας των γονιών μας.
Νομίζω ότι καλο θα είναι να έχουμε κι αυτό στο νου μας..

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ωραια...απο εχθες ο διαολος επεστρεψε και η ψυχολογια μου βαρεσε αρνητικο κοκκινο. Τι σκατα εγινε...Η ψυχολογια μου χαλια οι αρνητικες σκεψεις ξαναγυρισαν , γαμοτο ποσο συχαινομαι την απαισιοδοξια. Ακολουθουσα την αγωγη που μου εδωσε η ψυχιατρος (χαναχ, εφεξορ,ντογκματιλ) ειχα πιασει για μια περιοδο ενα υποφερτο επιπεδο ζωης. Στο τελευταιο ραντεβου με την ψυχιατρο (πριν τρεις βδομαδες) ημουν τοσο αισιοδοξος σχεδον χαρουμενος και η γιατρος με ειχε ανεβασει λεγοντας μου οτι οταν θα αρχισει να δρα το εφεξορ θα ειμαι τελεια (δεν εχεις δει τιποτα ακομα μου ειχε πει χαρακτηριστικα). Δηστυχως ακυρωσαμε το τελευταιο ραντεβου την περασμενη τριτη καθως ο πατερας μου μπηκε για εγχειρηση μπαι πας και κατα συμπτωση ο πατερας της ψυχολογου εκανε την ιδια μερα εγχειρηση κηλης.Ομως πιθανως φταιω κι εγω. Ειχα αρχισει να μειωνω απο μονος μου το χαναχ (απο 1,5 μιλιγκραμ τη μερα το εφτασα στο μισο). Ομως η πιο μεγαλη βλακια μου υποθετω εγινε προχθες το βραδυ. Επειδη ειχα παρατηρησει οτι με τα φαρμακα που επερνα (χαναχ, εφεξορ,ντογκματιλ) ο υπνος μου ειχε μειωθει (μια περιεργη υπερενταση καθε μερα) αποφασισα προχθες το βραδυ να παρω ρεμερον 30 μιλιγκραμ μπας και κοιμηθω παραπανω. Το ρεμερον δεν το πηρα τυχαια στην τελευταια συνεδρια με την ψυχιατρο μου το ειχε προτεινει σαν καλυτερη λυση αλλα εγω ημουν αρνητικοτατος καθως δυο τρις αλλες φορες που το ειχα δοκιμασει μου προκαλουσε εντονη ατονια /κομμαρα την επομενη μερα. Δεν ξερω αλλα αυτο που εζησα εχθες αλλα και σημερα μου θυμισε εντονα την εποχη που επαθα την πρωτη κριση πριν απο 5 μηνες περιπου. Δεν ξερω αλλα μαλλον εχει δικιο και η Blue9791 που μου ειχε γραψει οτι το προβλημα παραμενει και με την πρωτη ευκαιρια ξαναεμφανιζεται . Θα πει καποιος και τι τα γραφεις ολα αυτα...τα γραφω μηπως και ξεθυμανει λιγο η μαυριλα και η απαισιοδοξια που αισθανομαι. Τελος παντων εχω ξαναρχισει τα χαπια στην δοσολογια που μου εχει δωσει η γιατρος και ελπιζω να επανερθω στο ικανοποιητικο επιπεδο που ημουν πριν. Παντως το ρεμερον δεν το ξαναπαιρνω και απο εχθες σημειωνω ολα αυτα που αισθανομαι ωστε την ερχομενη τετατρη που εχω ραντεβου να τα διαβασω στην ψυχιατρο μηπως την βοηθησουν για να με βοηθησει. Σταματαω εδω θελω να βρισω πατοκορφα την κατασταση που βιωνω και καλυτερα να μην το κανω εδω.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλώς το!
Βρε παιδί μου, το οτι ο μπαμπάς εκανε μπαϊ πας δεν σου βαράει καμπανάκι;
Το οτι έκοψες μισό ζάναξ σε πείραξε;
Υπο την επήρεια φαρμάκων συχνά μπερδεύουμε τι μας στρεσάρει και τί οχι. Αυτό προφανώς συμβαίνει γιατι φαινομενικά υπάρχει μια συναισθηματική θωράκιση.
Αυτά που πρέπει να περάσουν, περνάνε και χτυπάνε εκεί που πρέπει όποτε θέλουν και όχι όποτε συμβαίνει κάτι στρεσσογόνο.
Μην πειραματίζεσαι με την διακοπή φαρμάκων μόνος σου, μην χάνεις την αισιοδοξία σου και κυρίως δέξου (αλλά και προσπάθησε να διορθώσεις) το οτι τα φάρμακα (ναι θα σου το ξαναπώ), καλύπτουν πολύ καλά κάτι που υπάρχει και δυναμώνει όσο αφήνεις το άγχος και τον φόβο να σε κυριεύουν.
Να μην βρίσεις κανέναν. Ολη αυτή η κατάσταση μόνο με ηρεμία αντιμετωπίζεται.
Τις σημειώσεις σου να τις διαβάζεις εσύ καλά.
Ο ψυχίατρος δεν ξέρει τι έκανες οταν πχ σε έπιασε ταχυκαρδία. Εσύ ξέρεις όμως  :Smile:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Blue μη βαρας... Ο πειραματισμος μου με το ζαναχ εγινε για δυο λογους. Πρωτον γιατι καποια στιγμη συμφωνα με τη ψυχιατρο θα πρεπει να το σταματησω και δευτερον και βασικοτερο ηθελα να δω κατα ποσο με βοηθαει και τι θα γινοταν αν το περιοριζα. Τελικα το συμπερασμα ηταν οτι βοηθαει (δηστυχως) και τα συμπτωματα που εμφανισα ηταν τρεμουλο εσωτερικο (μεσα μου) και στα χερια.Επισης σχετικα με το ρεμερον το δοκιμασα ωστε την επομενη φορα (μεθαυριο) που θα μου ξαναπει η ψυχιατρος οτι ειναι καλο για την περιπτωση μου να της απαντησω με ...αποδειξεις οτι δεν το αντεχω. 
Και τωρα μιας και γνωριζεις για το εφεξορ και αφου εχει περασει ενας μηνας που το παιρνω θα ηθελα να μου πεις αν πραγματικα βοηθαει. Θελω να πω εχω την εντυπωση οτι το παιρνω δεν το παιρνω το ιδιο και το αυτο. Περασα βεβαια απο το σταδιο οπου με επηρεασε στον σεξουαλικο τομεα αλλα εδω και μερικες μερες δεν υπαρχει πλεον προβλημα (ντουρος ηγετης σοσιαλιστης που γ...μαει και δερνει που λεει και ενα παλαιον ασμα του Τζιμακιου του Πανουσιου). Τελος παντων σημερα ειμαι σχετικα καλυτερα (το πρωι δεν μου ηταν τοσο καλα) ... The show must go on...

----------


## Blue9791

Δε βαραω  :Smile: 
Σαφείς οι λόγοι σου και οκ πασο.
Το εφεξόρ εμένα τουλάχιστον με βοήθησε. Βέβαια όλα εχουν να κάνουν και με τη γενικότερη διάθεσή μου.
Αν είμαι χάλια, με κυριεύει το άγχος και ο φόβος και δεν έχω διάθεση ή κουράγιο να ανέβω, θα πάθω όλα όσα φοβάμαι.
Στη φαρμακοληψία η σχέση σου με το χάπι πρέπει να είναι αμφίδρομη. Σε βοηθάει για να το βοηθήσεις να κάνει τη δουλειά του.
Φυσικα η δουλειά του είναι κάτι τελείως προσωπικό και υποκειμενικό.
Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως, το εφεξόρ σε φτάνει σε επίπεδο που ξεχνάς οτι είχες πρόβλημα.
Μπορεί εσένα να μην σου ταιριάξει αν και είναι νωρίς ακόμα. Ειδικά αν παίρνεις το XR θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο αλλά είναι αποτελεσματικότερο.
Ακόμα και τώρα μετά απο χρόνια φαρμακοθεραπείας, υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν κάνω εύκολα και φοβίες που δεν εχω ξεπεράσει.
Ότι εχω ξεπεράσει το έχω κάνει ανεξάρτητα απο τα φάρμακα.
Θα σου ξαναπώ να μην ζορίζεσαι και να μην "στεκεσαι απο πάνω σου" όλη μέρα.
Άσε το σώμα σου και το μυαλό σου να χαλαρώσουν.
Άστο να σε παρασύρει ρε παιδί μου!
Ανεξάρτητα απο φιλοσοφίες και τσιτάτα, για να μη σε πρήζω άλλο, η προσωπική μου γνώμη και η εμπειρία μου λένε οτι ναι το εφεξόρ βοηθάει και μάλοστα πολύ.

----------


## elis

νομίζω αυτό που θέλει να σου πει η μπλου είναι να εμπιστευτείς κ λίγο τον εαυτό σου μην τον φοβάσαι επειδή πέρνεις φάρμακα

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlwuT...eature=related Paul Sidiro and dry bread...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VNmEywst1U&feature=related
Βαζεις το συγκεκριμενο κομματι στο σιντι στο αυτοκινητο ουρλιαζεις κι εσυ με τον τραγουδιστη και μετα απο καποια ωρα αισθανεσε καλυτερα (καταναλωνεις αδρεναλινη και παραγεις ενδορφινες) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7QNkoRpsng
ΜΕΓΑΛΕ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΩ ΣΕ...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Σημερα το πρωι μια μαλακισμενη κολογρια μου χτυπησε το σκυλι μου (τριων μηνων παληκαρι). Το τι βρισιδι εφαγε η γαμημενη δε λεγεται. Κολοανθρωποι γαμοτο κεφαλι τους γαμω. Παλι ποια δικαιολογια βρηκε να μου πει? Δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι δικο σου. Δηλαδη αμα ειναι αλλουνου εχει δικαιωμα να το βαραει. Ζω σε χωριο μεγαλο μεν αλλα χωριο. Σημερα με ακουσανε ολοι οι βρωμιαριδες στη γειτονια. Πιστευω να πηραν το μηνυμα. Απο εδω και περα ετσι και μου πειραξουν ζωντανο θα τους τα δηλητιριασω ολα. Κοπριες γαμοτο στανιο τους. Ενας κολογερος που μου δηλητηριασε το προηγουμενο σκυλι πριν απο 18 μηνες ψοφησε πριν μια βδομαδα. Επεσε απο την σκαλα κι εσπασε τον αυχενα. Πληρωσε για οσα κακα εκανε στη ζωη του. Αι σιχτιρ τους εχω σιχαθει. Μετα σου λεει ο ψυχογιατρος μη νευριαζεις προσπαθησε να ελεγξεις τα νευρα σου. Μωρε ετσι και μου πειραξουν το σκυλι θα τους φαω ζωντανους...

----------


## gossamer

> Σημερα το πρωι μια μαλακισμενη κολογρια μου χτυπησε το σκυλι μου (τριων μηνων παληκαρι). Το τι βρισιδι εφαγε η γαμημενη δε λεγεται. Κολοανθρωποι γαμοτο κεφαλι τους γαμω. Παλι ποια δικαιολογια βρηκε να μου πει? Δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι δικο σου. Δηλαδη αμα ειναι αλλουνου εχει δικαιωμα να το βαραει. Ζω σε χωριο μεγαλο μεν αλλα χωριο. Σημερα με ακουσανε ολοι οι βρωμιαριδες στη γειτονια. Πιστευω να πηραν το μηνυμα. Απο εδω και περα ετσι και μου πειραξουν ζωντανο θα τους τα δηλητιριασω ολα. Κοπριες γαμοτο στανιο τους. Ενας κολογερος που μου δηλητηριασε το προηγουμενο σκυλι πριν απο 18 μηνες ψοφησε πριν μια βδομαδα. Επεσε απο την σκαλα κι εσπασε τον αυχενα. Πληρωσε για οσα κακα εκανε στη ζωη του. Αι σιχτιρ τους εχω σιχαθει. Μετα σου λεει ο ψυχογιατρος μη νευριαζεις προσπαθησε να ελεγξεις τα νευρα σου. Μωρε ετσι και μου πειραξουν το σκυλι θα τους φαω ζωντανους...



Καλα ειναι δυνατόν ;;;;; Του " Θεού " δεν ειναι δηλαδη αυτη σαν άνθρωπος και κάνει τέτοια;; Ψεύτικου άνθρωποι .. Βλάκες. Ειναι καλα το σκυλί σου;

----------


## Blue9791

Φόλες στους κωλάνρώπους γιατι το να τους πεις ζωα είναι τίτλος τιμής!
Το εκανα εικόνα με το δικό μου σκυλί ή το γατί μου και μου γύρισε το μάτι.
Φάτους ζωντανούς πουλάκι μου...μαζί σου!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Blue ευχαριστω για τα ...καλα σου λογια and welcome back :Embarrassment:

----------


## Blue9791

> ΜΕΓΑΛΕ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΩ ΣΕ...


 Προσκυνούμε όλοι...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://giatinkinonikiaristera.blogsp.../1967-pdf.html

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myfetwoS910

Κορυφαία σχόλια
Ο Όλι Ρεν έκανε 3 accounts﻿ και πάτησε 3 dislikes
Πριν από 1 έτος 72

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Διαβαζοντας διαφορα ποστ για τα προβληματα που αντιμετοπιζουμε κανοντας ψυχοθεραπεια, παιρνοντας και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εχω καταληξει στο εξης συμπερασμα. Το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζουμε ολοι εδω μεσα ονομαζεται ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑ. Δηστυχως σε αυτη την κοινωνια το να εισαι αυτο που λεμε "ευαισθητος ανθρωπος" ειναι μειονεκτημα και γεννα πληθος προβληματα (ψυχικα και σωματικα). Καποια στιγμη θα γραψω πιο αναλυτικα τις σκεψεις μου καθως τωρα τρεχω με τον πατερα μου που ειναι αρρωστος. Τσιου τσιου κρα κρα και τσιριπιριπιρι (αυτο το τελευταιο ειναι χαιρετισμος για την blue , στα ελληνικα σημαινει "γεια σου blue τι κανεις τι λεει ο γατος σου"?)

----------


## Blue9791

> "γεια σου blue τι κανεις τι λεει ο γατος σου"?)


Γεια σου ευαισθητουλη  :Smile: 
Αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους και απο μενα που ειμαι καλα και ο γατουλης μου ακομα καλυτερα!
Περαστικα στον μπαμπα σου μεσα απο την καρδια μου.
Πως παει; Συνηλθε απο τον τεμαχισμο του αρνιου;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Με εχει παρει λιγο απο κατω γαμοτι μου. Σημερα εφυγα απο τη δουλεια ενα διωρο (ευτυχως ο τυπος που ειναι προισταμενος εδω ειναι καλος τυπος και φιλος) πηγα στο νοσοκομειο. Τελικα το προβλημα δεν ηταν τοσο απο την καρδια οσο απο τα φαρμακα που του εδωσαν για το εμφραγμα μετα την εγχειρηση. Του εκαναν πληγη στο στομαχι και απο εκει χανει αιμα. Δυο μερες τωρα τον εχουν χωρις φαι μονο με ορους του εχουν βαλει και μια μαλακια σωληνακι απο τη μυτη να τραβαει τα υγρα και το αιμα απο το στομαχι. Οσο να ναι εχουν περασει 6 μερες και εχει αρχισει να κουραζεται και αφου ειμαι και "ευαισθητουλης" λιγο εχω πεσει ψυχολογικα. Παντως οι γιατροι λενε οτι παει καλυτερα. Δε ξερω παντως ο γερος δειχνει δυνατος δεν τον ποναει τιποτα μονο αυτη η γαμημενη πληγη στο στομαχι που δεν εχει κλεισει ακομα. Εντωμεταξυ εχω αναλαβει και τις δικες του δουλειες (προβατακια κατσικακια χωραφακια) και ειμαι στο ποδι απο τις 6 το πρωι ως τις 10 το βραδυ. Οχι οτι με πειραζει και πολυ καθως η ΦΥΣΗ-ΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ μου κανει πολυ καλο ψυχολογικα. Στελνεις τα προβατακια σου ησυχια κανενας να μη σε πριζει μαζι και ο σκυλος μου ο οποιος σημειωτεον συμπληρωσε 100 μερες ζωης (θα του φτιαξω κρεατοτουρτα και για κερια θα του βαλω λουκανικα).Πιστευω αυριο που θα παω να δω τον γερο μου να χω καλυτερα νεα.

----------


## Blue9791

Ετσι, να ακουμε καλα νεα! Σκεψου οτι το δυσκολο κομματι του εμφραγματος περασε. Σε καμια εβδομαδα θα παει πισω στα ζωντανα του και τα χωραφια του ο ανθρωπος και θα ξεκουραστεις και εσυ! Αν και η καλυτερη θεραπεια ειναι η Φυση-οθεραπεια!!
Τις ευχες μου για τον σκυλακο σου και να του δωσεις πολλα φιλακια στο μουσουδι του  :Smile: 
Περιμενουμε ολο και καλυτερα νεα!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

This is not a dog this is dogaros...
http://s1075.photobucket.com/albums/...&current=3.jpg
http://s1075.photobucket.com/albums/...&current=2.jpg
http://s1075.photobucket.com/albums/...&current=1.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

Τι παιδι ειναι αυτο ρε συ!!!!
Τι κουκλοσκυλος!!!!
Τελειο κολπακι το photobucket! Θα ανεβασω και τον γατο μου  :Smile: 
Πολλα πολλα φιλακια στο γλυκομουσουδο του!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον τον father το εβγαλα απο το νοσοκομειο το Σαββατο. Την Δευτερα τον πηγα στον καρδιολογο , απο καρδια ο γερος σκιζει το θεμα ειναι οτι τα χαπια που του εδωσαν για την καρδια του προκαλεσαν γαστροραγια (συνηθισμενη κατασταση απο οτι μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος). Του εχουν περιορισει τα χαπια απο 8 σε τρια την ημερα. Βεβαιως θα χρειαστει και γαστροσκοπηση θα τον παω απο βδομαδα. Να ησυχασει και λιγο ο ανθρωπος. Σημερον εχω ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο οε οε οε οε...

----------


## Blue9791

Μπραβο βρε παιδι γιατι μας χρειαζονται τα καλα νεα!!
Σιδερενιος ο μπαμπας!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyqNvdocg44

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpl8rPQBASU&playnext=1&list=PL96E7042FCE49 34B1&feature=results_video
Malaika means Angel in swahili language. Miriam Makeba the Queen of Africa

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Αυριο ο πατερας μου παει σαλλονικη για εξετασεις και για εγχειρηση καρκινου στο στομαχι. Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα αφου δεν εχει μετασταση σε αλλο σημειο. Οχι τιποτε αλλο πριν δυο μηνες εκανε εγχειρηση μπαι πας και βγηκε νικητης. Ας του αφιερωσω ενα τραγουδι (ειναι καλος γερος απο εκεινους τους "αγραμματους" που ομως εχει σπουδασει τη ζωη στην πραξη, ουτε ρουφιανος εγινε ποτε ουτε γλυφτης)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygEJqEVQkZE&feature=related


Father of night, Father of day,
Father, who taketh the darkness away,
Father, who teacheth the bird to fly,
Builder of rainbows up in the sky,
Father of loneliness and pain,
Father of love and Father of rain.

Father of day, Father of night,
Father of black, Father of white,
Father, who build the mountain so high,
Who shapeth the cloud up in the sky,
Father of time, Father of dreams,
Father, who turneth the rivers and streams.

Father of grain, Father of wheat,
Father of cold and Father of heat,
Father of air and Father of trees,
Who dwells in our hearts and our memories,
Father of minutes, Father of days,
Father of whom we most solemnly praise

----------


## Blue9791

Καλη επιτυχια στον μπαμπα! Τις ευχες μου πουλακι μου για καθε καλο!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ευχαριστω ντιαρ μπλου διας τας ευχας σας. Πριν κανα μισαωρο αρπαχτικα με τον προισταμενο στην δουλεια του εχω ζητησει να αλλαξω γραφειο γιατι ειμαι στον ιδιο χωρο με εναν νεοναζι (πως ειναι εκεινο το γουρουνι ο παναγιωταρος αυτος ειναι δυο φορες πιο γουρουνι)
προσθετω φωτο για τον παναγιωταρο για να βγαλεις συμπερασμα 
http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/panagiota...darmos-kanelli

Στα παπαρια μου κι ο προισταμενος και το φασιστομουτρο ο γερος να τα παει καλα...

----------


## Blue9791

Βρε κουτο δεν ξερεις οτι το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να διασκεδασεις μαζι του;
Βαλε στο youtube τιποτα τετοιο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orGEanaK0ZE
ή τέτοιο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnAFa...eature=related
και κοψε αντιδρασεις.
Δες το σαν εχεις ενα πετ στο γραφειο και κανε πειραματα να δεις πως αντιδραει σε διαφορετικες συνθηκες.
Αλλωστε αυτους τους απ-αναθρπώπους δεν μπορεις να τους αντιμετωπισεις διαφορετικα.
Και παλι ευχες ευχες ευχες για τον μπαμπα!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Αγαπητη Μπλου ενταξει να τον δω σαν πετ (δεν χρησιμοποιω το ζωο γιατι τι μας φταινε τα ζωα) αλλα μιλαμε για πολυ αχρηστο σκατομουτρο με εκεινη την γαμημενη την νοοτροπια του κλασικου καραγκιοζη δημοσιου υπαληλου. Κοιμαται κανονικα στο γραφειο του ροχαλιζει και αμα του την δωσει σηκωνεται και φευγει απ την δουλια . Ειναι απο εκεινους τους τιποτενιους που τους βαλανε σε δουλιες το 80 και το 90 οι μιτσοτακαιοι και οι παπανδρεου και φτασανε να παιρνουν 2500 και 3000 χιλιαρικα και στον μπουτσο τους οι αλλοι. Νομιζουν οτι δικαιουνται να παιρνουν τοσα φραγκα γιατι δεν ξερουν πως ειναι εξω βλεπεις μπηκανε με μεσον στα 20 τους. Τουλαχιστον εγω μπηκα με τυπικες εξετασεις (ασεπ κτλ) πριν 5 χρονια. Μεχρι τα 28 μου βοσκουσα προβατα, οσο σπουδαζα δουλευα χαμαλης στην κρεαταγορα.Και πριν περασω εδω ειχα ενα μαγαζακι κι εχω δει τα ******α του τεβε της εφοριας και ολα τα αλλα. Και τωρα που μας κοψανε φραγκα λογω κρισης ολοι κλαιγονται οτι δεν τους φτανουν και συ τους λες , ρε μαλακισμενα σκαστε γιατι δεν ξερετε πως ειναι εξω τι ******α τρωει ο αλλος για να βγαλει 500 600 ευρω να ζησει οικογενεια. Οχι τιποτε αλλο μας βριζει ο κοσμος εξω με το δικιο του αλλα ρε πουστη μου τι φταιω και εγω να με βαζουν στο ιδιο καλαθι μ αυτους.

----------


## Blue9791

> Αγαπητη Μπλου ενταξει να τον δω σαν πετ (δεν χρησιμοποιω το ζωο γιατι τι μας φταινε τα ζωα) αλλα μιλαμε για πολυ αχρηστο σκατομουτρο με εκεινη την γαμημενη την νοοτροπια του κλασικου καραγκιοζη δημοσιου υπαληλου. Κοιμαται κανονικα στο γραφειο του ροχαλιζει και αμα του την δωσει σηκωνεται και φευγει απ την δουλια . Ειναι απο εκεινους τους τιποτενιους που τους βαλανε σε δουλιες το 80 και το 90 οι μιτσοτακαιοι και οι παπανδρεου και φτασανε να παιρνουν 2500 και 3000 χιλιαρικα και στον μπουτσο τους οι αλλοι. Νομιζουν οτι δικαιουνται να παιρνουν τοσα φραγκα γιατι δεν ξερουν πως ειναι εξω βλεπεις μπηκανε με μεσον στα 20 τους. Τουλαχιστον εγω μπηκα με τυπικες εξετασεις (ασεπ κτλ) πριν 5 χρονια. Μεχρι τα 28 μου βοσκουσα προβατα, οσο σπουδαζα δουλευα χαμαλης στην κρεαταγορα.Και πριν περασω εδω ειχα ενα μαγαζακι κι εχω δει τα ******α του τεβε της εφοριας και ολα τα αλλα. Και τωρα που μας κοψανε φραγκα λογω κρισης ολοι κλαιγονται οτι δεν τους φτανουν και συ τους λες , ρε μαλακισμενα σκαστε γιατι δεν ξερετε πως ειναι εξω τι ******α τρωει ο αλλος για να βγαλει 500 600 ευρω να ζησει οικογενεια. Οχι τιποτε αλλο μας βριζει ο κοσμος εξω με το δικιο του αλλα ρε πουστη μου τι φταιω και εγω να με βαζουν στο ιδιο καλαθι μ αυτους.



Κοίταξε επειδη η οικογενειοκρατία και τα κομματόσκυλα είναι παράδοση στον τόπο τουτο, μην περιμένεις η αντίδραση του κόσμου να αλλάξει απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη. 
Ο αλλος σε βλεπει δημοσιο υπαλληλο, σου λεει, βυσμα ειναι.
Το βλεπω και απο τη λατρεια που ειναι δημοσιος υπαλληλος (ασεπ και εκεινη) και το τι ακουει καθε μερα δε λεγεται.
Ασε που ο μισθος της πηγε 600 απο 1000 σε λιγοτερο απο χρονο αλλα οσοι παιρνουν 5οχιλιαρα μηνιατικο δεν τους πειραξανε.
Θα περασει καιρος μεχρι να αντιληφθει ο κοσμος οτι πλεον οι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι ειναι ο τελευταιος τροχος της αμαξης.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

TOP TEN

ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΨΩ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΕΔΩ (ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ) ΝΑ ΧΩ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΩ ΣΤΑ ΖΟΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ
1. Blue (ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΣΗΣ...)
Παίδες γεια μας.
Έχω πολύ ζουμί. Χάθηκα γιατί απο τη Δευτέρα είμαι χωρλις δουλειά...
Πιο ύπουλη απόλυση δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει.
Την Κυριακή το βράδυ με παίρνει το αφεντικό και μου λέει μην έρθεις αυριο γιατι έχουμε πρόβλημα. Δεν μου έλεγε τί πρόβλημα γιατι και καλά δεν μπορούσε να μιλήσει.
Μου λέει θα σε πάρω αύριο να σου πω.
Τον παίρνω Δευτέρα, δεν το σηκώνει. Με τα πολλά τον βρίσκω και τσατισμένος μου λέει οτι θα με πάρει εκείνος να μου πει πότε θα πάω (το πότε πολύ γενικό).
Τα παίρνω και του λεω να μου πει τι συμβαίνει γιατι δεν μπορώ να μην ξέρω αν εχω δουλειά!
Μου λέει οτι λείπουν λεφτά απο το ταμείο και δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει.
Εκεί αρχίζω να παίρνω ανάποδες.
Του λεω πηγαινε στο μαγαζι και ερχομαι και εγω.
Βρισκόμαστε και μου λέει οτι λείπουν λεφτά (20-30 ευρω) και δεν ξέρω αν τα έχεις πάρει εσυ ή οι 2 άλλοι που είναι στο μαγαζί.
Εγω εν τω μεταξύ επειδή δεν εμπμιστεύομαι κανέναν, κρατάω τεφτέρι. Τί μπήκε, τί βγήκε, κόβω για όλα αποδείξεις και όλα αυτά για να έχω την πλάτη μου καλυμμένη.
Με τα πολλά μου λέει οτι ο ενας απο τους 3 που χειριζόμαστε το ταμείο βρίσκει έλλειμα.
Και μάλιστα τις ώρες που δουλεύω εγω.
Εγω πάλι άλλα λεφτά άφηνα το βράδυ και άλλα έβρισκα το πρωι (λιγότερα πάντα) και πάντα του το έλεγα αλλά ποτέ δεν έγινε θέμα (οι άλλοι 2 είναι φίλοι του και πατριώτες του).
Long story short, τον ξεχέζω που τόλμησε να φανταστεί οτι έχω πάρει λεφτά, τη στιγμη που 5 μήνες τώρα διαχειριζόμουν πάνω απο 5000 ευρω την ημέρα με μηδενική απώλεια.
Και του λεω οκ, δώσε μου το δεκαπενθήμερο και οτι άλλο δικαιούμαι να τσακιστώ να φύγω να μη σας ξαναδώ και αμέτε μου στο διάολο ενας ενας και όλοι μαζί. By the way αυτός που βρήκε "έλλειμα" είναι αυτός που πολύ με θέλει και θέλει και να με παντρευτεί.
Πετάγεται η γυναίκα του (ελληνίδα λούμπεν που ανάθεμά με αν έχει δουλέψει μια ώρα στη ζωή της γιατι είναι απλά ζώο) και λέει τι άλλο θες εκτος απο το δεκαπενθήμερο;
Σημειωτέον δεν μου έδιναν ένσημα.
Και απαντώ, αναλογία επιδόματος αδείας, αποζημίωση αδείας και αναλογία δώρου Χριστουγένων. Και συμπλήρωσα, όπως εκανες και το Πάσχα (το Πάσχα μου είχαν δώσει δώρο).
Και λέει οτι το Πάσχα ήθελα και σου έδωσα δώρο, δεν ήμουν υποχρεωμένη και συμπληρώνει οτι επίδομα αδείας δεν δικαιούμαι γιατι δεν εχω κλείσει 8 μήνες εργασίας.
Φυσικά της απάντησα οτι το 8μηνο ίσχυε 15 χόνια πρίν και είπα βέβαια οτι απορώ που δεν το ξέρει αφού κατα τα λεγόμενά της δούλευε μέχρι πρίν 2 χρόνια (τώρα δεν την αφήνει ο άντρας της να δουλεύει γιατί είναι πολυ σερνικός με σύμπλεγμα εμίρη και δεν αφήνει τη γυναίκα του όξω απο το σπίτι μη του τηνε πηδήξουνε τη σαύρα! που σαν γυναίκα, ούτε να μου το δεί!).
Τα παίρνω λοιπόν και λέω στον αφεντικό (ο οποίος δεν είχε καμία αντίρηση να μου πληρώσει τα νόμιμα) να δώσουμε ραντεβού στον λογιστή να μας πεί εκείνος τί δικαιούμαι και τί οχι.
Πάμε λοιπόν και εκεί που νόμιζε οτι θα με ξεπετάξει με κανενα 200άρι, του βγάζει ο λογιστής ένα μπουγιουρντί 700 ευρώ.
Του'φυγε η μελανίνη.
Δεν μου τα έδωσε γιατί δεν είχε και είπε οτι θα μου τα δώσει τη Δευτέρα.
Εαν δεν μου τα δώσει αυτός, θα του πάει μια ωραιότατη καταγγελία απο την επιθεώρηση εργασίας που θα γουστάρει.
Εν τω μεταξύ μου πρότεινε να δουλέψω στο μαγαζί 11-8 με 600 ευρω. Πάλι χωρίς ένσημα. Του αντιπρότεινα 1-8 με 600 για να βρω και πρωινή δουλειά και είπε οτι για 7 ωρες δίνω 400.
Έχω ανάγκη και μάλιστα μεγάλη αλλά δεν γίνεται να δουλεύω 10 χρόνια και να με εκμεταλλευεται ο ανίδεος που το παίζει busynesman.
Δηλαδή όχι μόνο με πρόσβαλε, με έβαλε και στη διαδικασία να ζητιανεύω δουλεία; Οχι μωρό μου.
Την αποζημίωσή μου και φιλάκια.
Και φυσικά έτσι γιατι με νευρίασε, ακόμα και να μου δώσει τα λεφτά, καταγγελία θα κάνω για τα ένσημα, έτσι για το γαμωτο και για το "ήθελα και στα'δωσα" της γυναίκας του.
Που πιάνουν 2 παράδες στα χέρια τους, λιγδώνει το αντερό τους και νομίζουν οτι έγιναν και άνθρωποι.
Γι'αυτό χάθηκα!
Καλά είμαι όμως, δεν υποτροπίασα με τους πανικούς (!!!!!!!) και κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό.
Νεύρα 

2, από ti einai touto pali : 
Μ αυτα που γραφετε θα παθω καμια αποτομη θεραπεια της καταθλιψης μου και θα φταιτε εσεις (οχι τιποτε αλλο εχω και ενα κιλο χαπια και τι θα τα κανω μετα)


Ακολουθουν οι πυροβολισμοι απο την Sοutsi
α) Τα δίνουμε στο κοινωνικό φαρμακείο (παίρνεις μόρια για εκείνη την θέση στον παράδεισο)

β) τα αλέθουμε κ τα κάνουμε πίλινκ (προσθέτουμε μέλι προεραιτικά)

γ)Τα δίνουμε στο πρεζάκι της γειτονιάς να τα συνδιάσει με αλκοόλ, κ το φιξάρισμα να του βγεί τζαμπέ. (εδώ δεν εγγυόμαι για τα μόρια που λέγαμε)

δ) Τα τοποθετούμε σε κάποιο γυάλινο αντικείμενο στο σαλόνι καλά σφραγισμένα, κοτσάρουμε ενα φιόγκο κ τα αφηνουμε να σκονίζονται στο πέρασμα των χρόνων, θυμίζοντας μας κάποια σκοτεινή αλλά ξεπερασμένη περίοδο της ζωής μας.


το δού μοιάζει ονειρικό 

Και η τελειωτικη βολη απο την Blue :
Ναι αλλα αφου εχει πολλα μπορει να κανει και τα 4 :P
Ειμαι πολυ περιεργη να δω τα αποτελεσματα αυτου του πιλινγκ...

----------


## Blue9791

Ενταξει δεν παιζεσαι απλα.
Απλα δεν παιζεσαι.
Απλα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Με αφορμη αυτο που ετυχε στην Μπλου με το γατο της θελω να γραψω για το ποσο εχουν αλλαξει οι νοοτροπιες σχετικα με τα ζωα. Δεν ξερω γιατις πολεις απο χωριο ειμαι . Τωρα ειμαι στα 45 οταν ημουνα μικρος θυμαμαι οτι γενικα σαν πιτσιρικοι δεν τα φοβομασταν τα σκυλια. Ισα ισα παιζαμε μαζι τους και αφου γενικα δεν τα πειραζε ο κοσμος και τα σκυλια ηταν φιλικα και ηρεμα. Τωρα παρατηρω μια αλλαγη νοοτροπιας (μαλλον η κολοτηλεοραση φταιει με τις ταινιες τρομου κτλ) οπου τα πιο πολλα παιδακια αμα δουνε σκυλι αρχιζουν και κλαινε φοβουνται τρεχουν σχεδον πανικοβλητα. Φταινε και οι ηλιθιες μαμαδες. Τις προαλλες εστειλα τα γιδοπροβατα του μπαμπακα μου το απογευμα για βοσκη (καθοτι ο γερος δεν μπορει λογω εγχειρισης). Πηρα το λοιπον και τον σκυλακο μου μαζι. Αυτος μολις βγηκε εξω αρχισε να τρεχει πανω κατω απο την χαρα του. Στο ποταμι ητανε μια μαμα με το γιο της επιανε ψαρια ο μικρος με μια αποχη. Η μανα του μολις ειδε το σκυλι αρχισε να ουρλιαζει να φωναζει γαμησε τα. Εν τω μεταξυ ο πιτσιρικας ο γιος της ειχε ηδη αναπτυξει απο προηγουμενες μερες φιλιες με τον σκυλο μου. Μολις τον ειδε ο σκυλος μου ετρεξε σε αυτον κουνοντας την ουρα του. Το ιδιο εκανε και ο πιτσιρικας. Αφου τον χαιδεψε και τον αγκαλιασε του σκασε κι ενα φιλακι στη μουσουδα. Στο μεταξυ η μανα του απο εκει που ουρλιαζε ειχε μεινει κοκαλο.... Γυριζει ο γιος της και της λεει κοιτα μαμα το σκυλι ειναι φιλος μου...Μου ρθε να της ριξω ενα βρισιδι στην ηλιθια. Δηλαδη βλεπουν ενα σκυλι και νομιζουν οτι ειναι ο σατανας.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Φορος τιμης στον ...Ουφο μου

Λοιπον ο Ουφος μου ηταν σκυλι. Για την ακριβεια ηταν το προηγουμενο σκυλι που ειχα το οποιο μου το δηλητιριασανε..
Ηταν Σαββατο 4 του Σεπτεμβρη του 2010. Ο Ουφος ειχε αραξει απο νωρις εξω απο το κρεοπωλειο της γειτονιας καθοτι ο χασαπης ειχε σφαξει εκεινη την ημερα για καποιον που θα βαφτιζε τον γιο του την Κυριακη. Ως καθωσπρεπει σκυλος ο Ουφος ηταν standby απο το πρωι καθως γνωριζε οτι ο χασαπης θα του πεταξει κοκκαλα. Αλλωστε τον Ουφο ολοι τον ειχαν μαθει στη γειτονια ολοι τον συμπαθουσανε καθοτι δεν πειραζε κανεναν ισα ισα αν εβλεπε καποιον πηγαινε και του χαιδευοτανε. Ειχα περασει κι εγω κατα το μεσημερι γυρνωντας απο την πολη οπου ειχα παει για καφε. Τον ειχα δει αραχτο εξω απο το χασαπικο μουσκιδι μεχρι το κοκκαλο , εκεινη τη μερα ο καιρος ηταν μουντος κι εβρεχε. Του σφυριξα του μαλακα μου κι αρχισε να τρεχει πισω απο το αυτοκινητο. Ηρθε σπιτι τον ταισα τον χαιδεψα και ειπα θα αραξει. Ομως αυτος φαγωθηκε να ξαναβγει εξω. Ειχε παει στην εξωπορτα , εσκουζε παραπονιαρικα, με κοιτουσε με ενα στυλ “ανοιξε τη πορτα ρε μαλακα χανω κοκκαλα....” Του ανοιξα ,μαυρη η ωρα που το εκανα, κι αυτος εφυγε σφεντονα για το χασαπικο.
Ηταν γυρω στις εξι το απογευμα. Ετοιμαζομουνα να ξανακατεβω στην πολη να παω σουπερ μαρκετ για τα ψωνια της εβδομαδας. Ξαφνικα ακουω μια στριγκλια ενα ουρλιαχτο απελπισιας ... Ηταν η μανα μου. Τι εγινε γαμοτο λεω βγαινω γρηγορα στην αυλη βλεπω την μανα μου κατατρομαγμενη να κλαιει και μαζι της ενας γειτονας (απο τους καλους). “Τι εγινε ρε” του λεω... “Το σκυλι” μου λεει και μου δειχνει την εξωπορτα. Τρεχω και τι να δω... Ο Ουφος μου πεσμενος κατω να σφαδαζει να τιναζεται να βγαζει αφρους απο το στομα. Κοκκαλωσα γυρναω στον γειτονα “τι εγινε ρε” του λεω , “δε ξερω μου λεει ειδα το σκυλι που εφτασε ως την πορτα και επεσε”. Απο εκει και περα τι με θες. Εικονες τραγικες η μανα μου να κλαιει και να ουρλιαζει εγω μη ξεροντας τι να κανω να προσπαθω να του δωσω γαλα μηπως και μαζεψει το δηλητηριο, το σκυλι να τιναζεται να αφριζει να αγκομαχαει. Μερικα λεπτα αργοτερα βλεπω τον γειτονα (τον καλο) με την καραμπινα στο χερι. Τι...του λεω , μου δειχνει το δικο του σκυλι μερικα μετρα πιο περα ειχε πεσει κι αυτο και σφαδαζε. “Δεν μπορω να το βλεπω να υποφερει” μου λεει οπλιζει και το πυροβολαει.
Εμενα τι με θες... Κατασταση πληρους απελπισιας αρχισα να ουρλιαζω να βριζω τους παντες και τα παντα... Μετα απο μιση ωρα αυτο ηταν... ο Ουφος μου εβγαλε εναν τελευταιο αναστεναγμο και ξεψυχησε.Τι να κανω μαζεψα τα τελευταια υπολειματα θαρους που ειχα τον πηρα αγκαλια τον εβαλα σπιτι. Κεινη την ωρα γυρισε ο πατερας μου απο τα προβατα. Με ειδε με τον σκυλο αγκαλια , δεν ρωτησε τιποτα. Η μανα μου σε κακο χαλι του λεει “το σκυλι , παει το σκυλι”. Ο γερος μου κρατηθηκε το παιξε σκληρος “ελα μωρε πως κανετε ετσι ενταξει ενα σκυλι ητανε”. Αλλα εγω το ειδα στα ματια του , τον πειραξε, απλα επρεπε να το παιξει σκληρος. “Ασε μου ειπε θα παω να το θαψω εγω”...

Ειχα πολλα σκυλια στη ζωη μου σαν τον Ουφο ομως δυσκολο να βρεθει αλλος. Πηγαινε στην λαικη μαζι με τη μανα μου και τα ανηψια μου για “ψωνια” ολοι απορουσανε πως ητανε τοσο φιλικος. Ειχε μικροπωλητες που τον ειχαν συνηθησει και τον περιμεναν να του δωσουν καμμια “λιχουδια”
Πηγαινε στην “κοριτσουπολη” (ετσι λεγαν τα αγορια το μερος που παιζαν τα κοριτσια) και επαιζε μαζι τους τον “πλακωνανε” ανεβαινανε πανω του για να τα κανει βολτα.
Αυτος ηταν ο Ουφος μου.

Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει θεος και δεν με νοιαζει αλλα το καθικι που τον δηλητιριασε ηταν ενας γειτονας που πεθανε πριν δυο μηνες με τον χειροτερο τροπο. Επεσε απο την σκαλα και εκοψε την καρωτιδα. Μπορει να ηταν οι καταρες που εριχνα καθε μερα στον βρωμιαρη που μου δηλητηριασε το σκυλι. Εγω δεν μπορω και ουτε προκειται να τον συγχωρησω. Αν ειναι καποια πραγματα που με πειραξαν και που “βοηθησαν” την καταθλιψη μου ενα απο αυτα ειναι και ο θανατος του Ουφο. 
Υ.Γ. Ουφο τον ειχαν βαφτισει τα ανηψια μου μια μερα γιατι ειχανε δει ενα κινουμενο σχεδιο με εξωγιηνα σκυλια

----------


## Blue9791

Σημερα ολη μερα ηθελα να κλαιω αλλα κρατιομουνα...
Τελικα τα καταφερες.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

TOP TEN

ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΨΩ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΕΔΩ (ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ) ΝΑ ΧΩ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΩ ΣΤΑ ΖΟΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ

1. Blue (ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΣΗΣ...)
Παίδες γεια μας.
Έχω πολύ ζουμί. Χάθηκα γιατί απο τη Δευτέρα είμαι χωρις δουλειά...
Πιο ύπουλη απόλυση δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει.
Την Κυριακή το βράδυ με παίρνει το αφεντικό και μου λέει μην έρθεις αυριο γιατι έχουμε πρόβλημα. Δεν μου έλεγε τί πρόβλημα γιατι και καλά δεν μπορούσε να μιλήσει.
Μου λέει θα σε πάρω αύριο να σου πω.
Τον παίρνω Δευτέρα, δεν το σηκώνει. Με τα πολλά τον βρίσκω και τσατισμένος μου λέει οτι θα με πάρει εκείνος να μου πει πότε θα πάω (το πότε πολύ γενικό).
Τα παίρνω και του λεω να μου πει τι συμβαίνει γιατι δεν μπορώ να μην ξέρω αν εχω δουλειά!
Μου λέει οτι λείπουν λεφτά απο το ταμείο και δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει.
Εκεί αρχίζω να παίρνω ανάποδες.
Του λεω πηγαινε στο μαγαζι και ερχομαι και εγω.
Βρισκόμαστε και μου λέει οτι λείπουν λεφτά (20-30 ευρω) και δεν ξέρω αν τα έχεις πάρει εσυ ή οι 2 άλλοι που είναι στο μαγαζί.
Εγω εν τω μεταξύ επειδή δεν εμπμιστεύομαι κανέναν, κρατάω τεφτέρι. Τί μπήκε, τί βγήκε, κόβω για όλα αποδείξεις και όλα αυτά για να έχω την πλάτη μου καλυμμένη.
Με τα πολλά μου λέει οτι ο ενας απο τους 3 που χειριζόμαστε το ταμείο βρίσκει έλλειμα.
Και μάλιστα τις ώρες που δουλεύω εγω.
Εγω πάλι άλλα λεφτά άφηνα το βράδυ και άλλα έβρισκα το πρωι (λιγότερα πάντα) και πάντα του το έλεγα αλλά ποτέ δεν έγινε θέμα (οι άλλοι 2 είναι φίλοι του και πατριώτες του).
Long story short, τον ξεχέζω που τόλμησε να φανταστεί οτι έχω πάρει λεφτά, τη στιγμη που 5 μήνες τώρα διαχειριζόμουν πάνω απο 5000 ευρω την ημέρα με μηδενική απώλεια.
Και του λεω οκ, δώσε μου το δεκαπενθήμερο και οτι άλλο δικαιούμαι να τσακιστώ να φύγω να μη σας ξαναδώ και αμέτε μου στο διάολο ενας ενας και όλοι μαζί. By the way αυτός που βρήκε "έλλειμα" είναι αυτός που πολύ με θέλει και θέλει και να με παντρευτεί.
Πετάγεται η γυναίκα του (ελληνίδα λούμπεν που ανάθεμά με αν έχει δουλέψει μια ώρα στη ζωή της γιατι είναι απλά ζώο) και λέει τι άλλο θες εκτος απο το δεκαπενθήμερο;
Σημειωτέον δεν μου έδιναν ένσημα.
Και απαντώ, αναλογία επιδόματος αδείας, αποζημίωση αδείας και αναλογία δώρου Χριστουγένων. Και συμπλήρωσα, όπως εκανες και το Πάσχα (το Πάσχα μου είχαν δώσει δώρο).
Και λέει οτι το Πάσχα ήθελα και σου έδωσα δώρο, δεν ήμουν υποχρεωμένη και συμπληρώνει οτι επίδομα αδείας δεν δικαιούμαι γιατι δεν εχω κλείσει 8 μήνες εργασίας.
Φυσικά της απάντησα οτι το 8μηνο ίσχυε 15 χόνια πρίν και είπα βέβαια οτι απορώ που δεν το ξέρει αφού κατα τα λεγόμενά της δούλευε μέχρι πρίν 2 χρόνια (τώρα δεν την αφήνει ο άντρας της να δουλεύει γιατί είναι πολυ σερνικός με σύμπλεγμα εμίρη και δεν αφήνει τη γυναίκα του όξω απο το σπίτι μη του τηνε πηδήξουνε τη σαύρα! που σαν γυναίκα, ούτε να μου το δεί!).
Τα παίρνω λοιπόν και λέω στον αφεντικό (ο οποίος δεν είχε καμία αντίρηση να μου πληρώσει τα νόμιμα) να δώσουμε ραντεβού στον λογιστή να μας πεί εκείνος τί δικαιούμαι και τί οχι.
Πάμε λοιπόν και εκεί που νόμιζε οτι θα με ξεπετάξει με κανενα 200άρι, του βγάζει ο λογιστής ένα μπουγιουρντί 700 ευρώ.
Του'φυγε η μελανίνη.Δεν μου τα έδωσε γιατί δεν είχε και είπε οτι θα μου τα δώσει τη Δευτέρα.
Εαν δεν μου τα δώσει αυτός, θα του πάει μια ωραιότατη καταγγελία απο την επιθεώρηση εργασίας που θα γουστάρει.
Εν τω μεταξύ μου πρότεινε να δουλέψω στο μαγαζί 11-8 με 600 ευρω. Πάλι χωρίς ένσημα. Του αντιπρότεινα 1-8 με 600 για να βρω και πρωινή δουλειά και είπε οτι για 7 ωρες δίνω 400.
Έχω ανάγκη και μάλιστα μεγάλη αλλά δεν γίνεται να δουλεύω 10 χρόνια και να με εκμεταλλευεται ο ανίδεος που το παίζει busynesman.
Δηλαδή όχι μόνο με πρόσβαλε, με έβαλε και στη διαδικασία να ζητιανεύω δουλεία; Οχι μωρό μου.
Την αποζημίωσή μου και φιλάκια.
Και φυσικά έτσι γιατι με νευρίασε, ακόμα και να μου δώσει τα λεφτά, καταγγελία θα κάνω για τα ένσημα, έτσι για το γαμωτο και για το "ήθελα και στα'δωσα" της γυναίκας του.
Που πιάνουν 2 παράδες στα χέρια τους, λιγδώνει το αντερό τους και νομίζουν οτι έγιναν και άνθρωποι.
Γι'αυτό χάθηκα!
Καλά είμαι όμως, δεν υποτροπίασα με τους πανικούς (!!!!!!!) και κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό.
Νεύρα 


2, από ti einai touto pali : 
Μ αυτα που γραφετε θα παθω καμια αποτομη θεραπεια της καταθλιψης μου και θα φταιτε εσεις (οχι τιποτε αλλο εχω και ενα κιλο χαπια και τι θα τα κανω μετα)


Ακολουθουν οι πυροβολισμοι απο την Sοutsi
α) Τα δίνουμε στο κοινωνικό φαρμακείο (παίρνεις μόρια για εκείνη την θέση στον παράδεισο)

β) τα αλέθουμε κ τα κάνουμε πίλινκ (προσθέτουμε μέλι προεραιτικά)

γ)Τα δίνουμε στο πρεζάκι της γειτονιάς να τα συνδιάσει με αλκοόλ, κ το φιξάρισμα να του βγεί τζαμπέ. (εδώ δεν εγγυόμαι για τα μόρια που λέγαμε)

δ) Τα τοποθετούμε σε κάποιο γυάλινο αντικείμενο στο σαλόνι καλά σφραγισμένα, κοτσάρουμε ενα φιόγκο κ τα αφηνουμε να σκονίζονται στο πέρασμα των χρόνων, θυμίζοντας μας κάποια σκοτεινή αλλά ξεπερασμένη περίοδο της ζωής μας.


το δού μοιάζει ονειρικό 

Και η χαριστικη βολη απο την Blue :
Ναι αλλα αφου εχει πολλα μπορει να κανει και τα 4 :P
Ειμαι πολυ περιεργη να δω τα αποτελεσματα αυτου του πιλινγκ...

3. Αν και το θεμα ειναι θλιβερο για μενα 

ΣΑΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ... 
Φορος τιμης στον ...Ουφο μου

Λοιπον ο Ουφος μου ηταν σκυλι. Για την ακριβεια ηταν το προηγουμενο σκυλι που ειχα το οποιο μου το δηλητιριασανε..
Ηταν Σαββατο 4 του Σεπτεμβρη του 2010. Ο Ουφος ειχε αραξει απο νωρις εξω απο το κρεοπωλειο της γειτονιας καθοτι ο χασαπης ειχε σφαξει εκεινη την ημερα για καποιον που θα βαφτιζε τον γιο του την Κυριακη. Ως καθωσπρεπει σκυλος ο Ουφος ηταν standby απο το πρωι καθως γνωριζε οτι ο χασαπης θα του πεταξει κοκκαλα. Αλλωστε τον Ουφο ολοι τον ειχαν μαθει στη γειτονια ολοι τον συμπαθουσανε καθοτι δεν πειραζε κανεναν ισα ισα αν εβλεπε καποιον πηγαινε και του χαιδευοτανε. Ειχα περασει κι εγω κατα το μεσημερι γυρνωντας απο την πολη οπου ειχα παει για καφε. Τον ειχα δει αραχτο εξω απο το χασαπικο μουσκιδι μεχρι το κοκκαλο , εκεινη τη μερα ο καιρος ηταν μουντος κι εβρεχε. Του σφυριξα του μαλακα μου κι αρχισε να τρεχει πισω απο το αυτοκινητο. Ηρθε σπιτι τον ταισα τον χαιδεψα και ειπα θα αραξει. Ομως αυτος φαγωθηκε να ξαναβγει εξω. Ειχε παει στην εξωπορτα , εσκουζε παραπονιαρικα, με κοιτουσε με ενα στυλ “ανοιξε τη πορτα ρε μαλακα χανω κοκκαλα....” Του ανοιξα ,μαυρη η ωρα που το εκανα, κι αυτος εφυγε σφεντονα για το χασαπικο.
Ηταν γυρω στις εξι το απογευμα. Ετοιμαζομουνα να ξανακατεβω στην πολη να παω σουπερ μαρκετ για τα ψωνια της εβδομαδας. Ξαφνικα ακουω μια στριγκλια ενα ουρλιαχτο απελπισιας ... Ηταν η μανα μου. Τι εγινε γαμοτο λεω βγαινω γρηγορα στην αυλη βλεπω την μανα μου κατατρομαγμενη να κλαιει και μαζι της ενας γειτονας (απο τους καλους). “Τι εγινε ρε” του λεω... “Το σκυλι” μου λεει και μου δειχνει την εξωπορτα. Τρεχω και τι να δω... Ο Ουφος μου πεσμενος κατω να σφαδαζει να τιναζεται να βγαζει αφρους απο το στομα. Κοκκαλωσα γυρναω στον γειτονα “τι εγινε ρε” του λεω , “δε ξερω μου λεει ειδα το σκυλι που εφτασε ως την πορτα και επεσε”. Απο εκει και περα τι με θες. Εικονες τραγικες η μανα μου να κλαιει και να ουρλιαζει εγω μη ξεροντας τι να κανω να προσπαθω να του δωσω γαλα μηπως και μαζεψει το δηλητηριο, το σκυλι να τιναζεται να αφριζει να αγκομαχαει. Μερικα λεπτα αργοτερα βλεπω τον γειτονα (τον καλο) με την καραμπινα στο χερι. Τι...του λεω , μου δειχνει το δικο του σκυλι μερικα μετρα πιο περα ειχε πεσει κι αυτο και σφαδαζε. “Δεν μπορω να το βλεπω να υποφερει” μου λεει οπλιζει και το πυροβολαει.
Εμενα τι με θες... Κατασταση πληρους απελπισιας αρχισα να ουρλιαζω να βριζω τους παντες και τα παντα... Μετα απο μιση ωρα αυτο ηταν... ο Ουφος μου εβγαλε εναν τελευταιο αναστεναγμο και ξεψυχησε.Τι να κανω μαζεψα τα τελευταια υπολειματα θαρους που ειχα τον πηρα αγκαλια τον εβαλα σπιτι. Κεινη την ωρα γυρισε ο πατερας μου απο τα προβατα. Με ειδε με τον σκυλο αγκαλια , δεν ρωτησε τιποτα. Η μανα μου σε κακο χαλι του λεει “το σκυλι , παει το σκυλι”. Ο γερος μου κρατηθηκε το παιξε σκληρος “ελα μωρε πως κανετε ετσι ενταξει ενα σκυλι ητανε”. Αλλα εγω το ειδα στα ματια του , τον πειραξε, απλα επρεπε να το παιξει σκληρος. “Ασε μου ειπε θα παω να το θαψω εγω”...

Ειχα πολλα σκυλια στη ζωη μου σαν τον Ουφο ομως δυσκολο να βρεθει αλλος. Πηγαινε στην λαικη μαζι με τη μανα μου και τα ανηψια μου για “ψωνια” ολοι απορουσανε πως ητανε τοσο φιλικος. Ειχε μικροπωλητες που τον ειχαν συνηθησει και τον περιμεναν να του δωσουν καμμια “λιχουδια”
Πηγαινε στην “κοριτσουπολη” (ετσι λεγαν τα αγορια το μερος που παιζαν τα κοριτσια) και επαιζε μαζι τους τον “πλακωνανε” ανεβαινανε πανω του για να τα κανει βολτα.
Αυτος ηταν ο Ουφος μου.

Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει θεος και δεν με νοιαζει αλλα το καθικι που τον δηλητιριασε ηταν ενας γειτονας που πεθανε πριν δυο μηνες με τον χειροτερο τροπο. Επεσε απο την σκαλα και εκοψε την καρωτιδα. Μπορει να ηταν οι καταρες που εριχνα καθε μερα στον βρωμιαρη που μου δηλητηριασε το σκυλι. Εγω δεν μπορω και ουτε προκειται να τον συγχωρησω. Αν ειναι καποια πραγματα που με πειραξαν και που “βοηθησαν” την καταθλιψη μου ενα απο αυτα ειναι και ο θανατος του Ουφο. 
Υ.Γ. Ουφο τον ειχαν βαφτισει τα ανηψια μου μια μερα γιατι ειχανε δει ενα κινουμενο σχεδιο με εξωγιηνα σκυλια

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Μεγαλε Dylan... Νεο δισκο ο ...πουρογερος της Rock γαματος. Υπαρχουν και καλα πραγματα στον ματαιο τουτο κοσμο... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :
Επισημη πρωτη στις 11 του Σεπτεμβρη



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0IQi...feature=fvwrel

----------


## Blue9791

Αυτο ειναι οντως καλο νεο!
Dylan και ξερο ψωμι! (και Baez και ξερο ψωμι φυσικα!)

----------


## katpir

Καλημέρα, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κάνεις λίγο υπομονή γιατί αυτές είναι οι πρώτες αντιδράσεις του οργανισμού. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα κατέγραφα καθημερινό ημερολόγιο με οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή παρατηρούσα. Εννοείαται ότι όπως νιώθεις το λες στην ψυχίατρο γιατί η δουλειά της είναι και η ψυχοθεραπεία όχι μόνο η συνταγογράφηση. Πρέπει να είσαι ειλικρινής μαζί της.Και στο λέει κάποια που δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη σε γιατρούς γενικά.Αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο είμαι απόλυτη, είμαστε ανοιχτοί και ειλικρινείς σε ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο -ψυχοθεραπευτή ,αν θέλουμε να δούμε αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Blue9791

Δωσε καμια δεκαρια μερες διορια στο ολο θεμα. Φυσικα πειραματιζεται. Ολο αυτο το θεμα πειραματισμο θελει μεχρι να πετυχεις τον σωστο συνδυασμο.
Αλλα απ'οτι λες καλυτερα ειναι τωρα με αυτον τον συνδυασμο οποτε χαλαρωσε λιγακι.
Καλα με το ταβορ δεν ξεραθηκες στον υπνο;;;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Δωσε καμια δεκαρια μερες διορια στο ολο θεμα. Φυσικα πειραματιζεται. Ολο αυτο το θεμα πειραματισμο θελει μεχρι να πετυχεις τον σωστο συνδυασμο.
> Αλλα απ'οτι λες καλυτερα ειναι τωρα με αυτον τον συνδυασμο οποτε χαλαρωσε λιγακι.
> Καλα με το ταβορ δεν ξεραθηκες στον υπνο;;;


Μπλου δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλυτερα η χειροτερα (προς το παρον) Οχι το ταβορ δεν με ξερανε στον υπνο αλλα ας του δωσω τον χρονο του. Το θεμα ειναι μη με πιασει κανα ζορι την ημερα (ο γνωστος φοβος) .Τουλαχιστον με τα ζαναξ αν ...ερχοταν ο οχτρος τραβαγα το εξασφαιρο με τις ζαναξοσφαιρες και μπαμ (0.25) , δεν επεφτε κατω.. αλλη μια μπαμ (0,25) και παρτον κατω.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Καλημέρα, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κάνεις λίγο υπομονή γιατί αυτές είναι οι πρώτες αντιδράσεις του οργανισμού. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα κατέγραφα καθημερινό ημερολόγιο με οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή παρατηρούσα. Εννοείαται ότι όπως νιώθεις το λες στην ψυχίατρο γιατί η δουλειά της είναι και η ψυχοθεραπεία όχι μόνο η συνταγογράφηση. Πρέπει να είσαι ειλικρινής μαζί της.Και στο λέει κάποια που δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη σε γιατρούς γενικά.Αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο είμαι απόλυτη, είμαστε ανοιχτοί και ειλικρινείς σε ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο -ψυχοθεραπευτή ,αν θέλουμε να δούμε αποτέλεσμα.


katpir αυτο με το ημερολογιο το αρχισα απο εχθες μου το ειπε και η ψυχιατρος. Οσο για την ειλικρινεια σε λιγο θα ξερει περισσοτερα για μενα ...απο εμενα.

----------


## katpir

Ναι αλλά έτσι πρέπει για να γίνεται σωστή δουλειά. Να ρωτήσω κάτι? έχετε νιώσει ποτέ, χωρίς να καταλήγει σε κρίση πανικού, μία περίεργη αίσθηση, σαν να τρελλαίνεσαι κάποια στιγμή, σαν να χάνεις το μυαλό σου? Μου συμβαίνει κάποιες φορές και με τρομοκρατεί και αυτό. Λέω ,βρες μπα και τρελλαίνομαι και δεν το έχω πάρει είδηση? Φοβάμαι μην μου βγει σε καμμιά υστερία όλο αυτό, είναι ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα, δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να το περιγράψω καλύτερα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ναι αλλά έτσι πρέπει για να γίνεται σωστή δουλειά. Να ρωτήσω κάτι? έχετε νιώσει ποτέ, χωρίς να καταλήγει σε κρίση πανικού, μία περίεργη αίσθηση, σαν να τρελλαίνεσαι κάποια στιγμή, σαν να χάνεις το μυαλό σου? Μου συμβαίνει κάποιες φορές και με τρομοκρατεί και αυτό. Λέω ,βρες μπα και τρελλαίνομαι και δεν το έχω πάρει είδηση? Φοβάμαι μην μου βγει σε καμμιά υστερία όλο αυτό, είναι ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα, δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να το περιγράψω καλύτερα.


Αν μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα μια παρομοια κατασταση την εζησα τον ιανουαριο πριν αρχισω αγωγη. Ηταν μια αισθηση υπερεντασης να το πω, συσσορευμενης νευρικοτητας να το πω. Παντως ειχα παρατηρησει οτι στην κατασταση που περιγραφω δεν αντεχα τους ηχους με ενταση και τους οξεις ηχους(το καταλαβαινα γιατι σηνυθως στο αυτοκινητο βαζω μεγαλη ενταση στο ραδιοσιντι οταν μου συνεβαινε δεν αντεχα ουτε την λιγη ενταση). Απο οτι μπορω να καταλαβω τωρα ηταν συμπηκνωμενο αγχος κατι σαν κεραυνος που δεν ξερεις που και ποτε θα χτυπησει. Σε αυτο το ζητημα τα αγχολυτικα εκαναν δουλεια. Ας παω στο ημερολογιο μου τωρα καθοτι στις 21 του μηνος εχω ραντεβου με την ψυχο/λογο/ιατρο μου. Θα της παω ενα "απανθησμα απο το ημερολογιο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

πουστη οπαπ παλι δε μου εδωσες τα φραγκα στο προτο. Θα μου πεις θετικο ισοζυγιο εδωσα 13 ευρω κερδισα 25

----------


## Blue9791

Αν κερδιζεις 12 ευρα 2 φορες την εβδομαδα χμ... θα αργησεις να φτασεις τα 1,3 εκατομμυρια.
Αλλα απο το τιποτα καλα ειναι μην παραπονιεσαι καθολου.
Εγω που παιζω καθε εβδομαδα σχεδον (απλο δελτιο, του ευρω) ουτε τα διπλανα νουμερα δεν πιανω.
Δε βαριεσαι... αν ειναι να κατσει θα κατσει.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον το ζητημα με το τι ακριβως μου συμβανει αρχισα να το αναζητω φανατικα πριν απο 11 μηνες. Δε μπορει ειπα θα βγαλω ακρη για το τι μου φταιει.Πηγα σε διαφορους γιατρους στο τελος κατεληξα σε γαστρεντερολογο και μετα σε ψυχιατρο. Στον γαστρεντερολογο πηγα γιατι εκει εντοπιζοταν τα βασικα μου προβληματα. Ο γιατρος καλος , εκανα γαστροσκοπηση , κολονοσκοπηση κατεληξε σε υπερσπαστηκοτητα γαστρεντερικου. Τι ειναι τουτο τον ρωτω? Μου λεει το γαστρεντερικο σου κανει σπασμους σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο απο το στομα ως το...τερμα. ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ
α) εντονο αγχος (σωματοποιηση και προβληματα στο γαστρεντερικο)
β) Κρυο (το κρυο επηρεαζει το γαστρεντερικο γι αυτο να κοιταξω νε ειναι ζεστα παντα τα ποδια και η κοιλια.)
γ) Καποια τροφιμα που με πειραζουν (συνηθως οξινα, καυτερα,φυτικες ινες)
ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΕ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ. Πολεμησε το μονος σου λεει δεν γινεται του λεω, στο τελος μου γραφει αγχολυτικα και να προσεχω το κρυο και τα φαγητα.
ΤΟΝ ΓΑΣΤΡΕΝΤΕΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΗΓΩ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ

Ζωντας την πρωτη μου μεγαλη αγχωδη διαταραχη καποιος μου λεει να απευθυνθω σε ψυχιατρο. Κλεινω ραντεβου σε εναν καλο στο εξωτερικο παω κανει τις ερωτησεις του και μου δινει ζαναξ και ρεμερον. Τα ζαναξ με βοηθησαν να συνερθω τα ρεμερον δεν τα αντεξα. Στην πορεια του ζητησα (αφου για τους ψυχιατρους δεν υπαρχει νευρωση στομαχου,σπαστικη κολιτιδα) αν υπαρχει κατι για την αντιμετωπιση τους. Μου εδωσε ντογκματιλ το οποιο το δινουν και στις εγκυες για να μην εχουν παλινδρομιση. Πιθανως με βοηθησε.
Λογω αποστασης βρισκω μια ψυχιατρο ψυχολογο πιο κοντα της τα αναφερω ολα συμφωνει με τον προηγουμενο συναδελφο και μου προσθετει εφεξορ.Μου υποσχεται οτι σιγα σιγα θα βρω τα ζυγια μου. Τελευταια της απαιτησα να κλεισουμε το ζητημα του υπνου (να μην ξυπναω ενδιαμεσα) τα εβγαλα ολα και μου αφησε ταβορ και εφεξορ .Ομως 3 νυχτες τωρα το ταβορ δεν με βοηθησε στον υπνο. Για να την παρω ενα τηλεφωνο να δουμε
Ομως εγω εχω παρατηρησει οτι πραγματι ορισμενα τροφιμα αλλα και το κρυο με επηρεαζουν. Πριν 11 μηνες δεν με επηρεαζαν ετρωγα οτι ηθελα χωρις φοβο.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Λοιπον το ζητημα με το τι ακριβως μου συμβανει αρχισα να το αναζητω φανατικα πριν απο 11 μηνες. Δε μπορει ειπα θα βγαλω ακρη για το τι μου φταιει.Πηγα σε διαφορους γιατρους στο τελος κατεληξα σε γαστρεντερολογο και μετα σε ψυχιατρο. Στον γαστρεντερολογο πηγα γιατι εκει εντοπιζοταν τα βασικα μου προβληματα. Ο γιατρος καλος , εκανα γαστροσκοπηση , κολονοσκοπηση κατεληξε σε υπερσπαστηκοτητα γαστρεντερικου. Τι ειναι τουτο τον ρωτω? Μου λεει το γαστρεντερικο σου κανει σπασμους σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο απο το στομα ως το...τερμα. ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ
> α) εντονο αγχος (σωματοποιηση και προβληματα στο γαστρεντερικο)
> β) Κρυο (το κρυο επηρεαζει το γαστρεντερικο γι αυτο να κοιταξω νε ειναι ζεστα παντα τα ποδια και η κοιλια.)
> γ) Καποια τροφιμα που με πειραζουν (συνηθως οξινα, καυτερα,φυτικες ινες)
> ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΕ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ. Πολεμησε το μονος σου λεει δεν γινεται του λεω, στο τελος μου γραφει αγχολυτικα και να προσεχω το κρυο και τα φαγητα..
> ..Ομως εγω εχω παρατηρησει οτι πραγματι ορισμενα τροφιμα αλλα και το κρυο με επηρεαζουν. Πριν 11 μηνες δεν με επηρεαζαν ετρωγα οτι ηθελα χωρις φοβο.


Γειά σου και πάλι,
αφού είναι πλέον εξακριβωμένο ότι τα προβλήματα με το έντερο οφείλονται και στο ψυχολογικό κομμάτι και αυτό το αντιμετωπίζεις
πολύ σωστά και με ψυχοθεραπεία, θάθελα να σου πω ότι το σημερινό διατροφικό μοντέλο ευθύνεται για πολλά από τα προβλήματα
υγείας που αντιμετωπίζουμε και επειδή δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε ούτε διατροφική παιδεία(!), χρειάζεται και εδώ μόνοι μας να ψάξουμε
να βρούμε άκρες και λύσεις, για να καταφέρουμε να εξασφαλίσουμε όσο γίνεται μια καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής.
Μπορώ αν θέλεις να σου στείλω πμ για το τι θα μπορούσες ίσως να κάνεις περισσότερο, για ν' αντιμετωπίσεις τα σημερινά δεδομένα!

----------


## katpir

Καλημέρα, αν έχεις πρόβλημα με το γαστρεντερικό λόγω άγχους, θα σε βοηθούσαν πολύ κάποιες ειδικές ασκήσεις γιόγκα ή και η ρεφλεξολογία. έχω δει κοπέλα με σπαστική κολίτιδα να έρχεται με κοιλιά τούμπανο στο μάθημα της γιόγκα, λόγω άγχους και μετά από κάποιες ειδικές ασκήσεις που τις υπέδειξε η γυμνάστρια, να φεύγει με πλάκα κοιλιά. ήταν απίστευτο.


> Λοιπον το ζητημα με το τι ακριβως μου συμβανει αρχισα να το αναζητω φανατικα πριν απο 11 μηνες. Δε μπορει ειπα θα βγαλω ακρη για το τι μου φταιει.Πηγα σε διαφορους γιατρους στο τελος κατεληξα σε γαστρεντερολογο και μετα σε ψυχιατρο. Στον γαστρεντερολογο πηγα γιατι εκει εντοπιζοταν τα βασικα μου προβληματα. Ο γιατρος καλος , εκανα γαστροσκοπηση , κολονοσκοπηση κατεληξε σε υπερσπαστηκοτητα γαστρεντερικου. Τι ειναι τουτο τον ρωτω? Μου λεει το γαστρεντερικο σου κανει σπασμους σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο απο το στομα ως το...τερμα. ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ
> α) εντονο αγχος (σωματοποιηση και προβληματα στο γαστρεντερικο)
> β) Κρυο (το κρυο επηρεαζει το γαστρεντερικο γι αυτο να κοιταξω νε ειναι ζεστα παντα τα ποδια και η κοιλια.)
> γ) Καποια τροφιμα που με πειραζουν (συνηθως οξινα, καυτερα,φυτικες ινες)
> ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΕ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ. Πολεμησε το μονος σου λεει δεν γινεται του λεω, στο τελος μου γραφει αγχολυτικα και να προσεχω το κρυο και τα φαγητα.
> ΤΟΝ ΓΑΣΤΡΕΝΤΕΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΗΓΩ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ
> 
> Ζωντας την πρωτη μου μεγαλη αγχωδη διαταραχη καποιος μου λεει να απευθυνθω σε ψυχιατρο. Κλεινω ραντεβου σε εναν καλο στο εξωτερικο παω κανει τις ερωτησεις του και μου δινει ζαναξ και ρεμερον. Τα ζαναξ με βοηθησαν να συνερθω τα ρεμερον δεν τα αντεξα. Στην πορεια του ζητησα (αφου για τους ψυχιατρους δεν υπαρχει νευρωση στομαχου,σπαστικη κολιτιδα) αν υπαρχει κατι για την αντιμετωπιση τους. Μου εδωσε ντογκματιλ το οποιο το δινουν και στις εγκυες για να μην εχουν παλινδρομιση. Πιθανως με βοηθησε.
> Λογω αποστασης βρισκω μια ψυχιατρο ψυχολογο πιο κοντα της τα αναφερω ολα συμφωνει με τον προηγουμενο συναδελφο και μου προσθετει εφεξορ.Μου υποσχεται οτι σιγα σιγα θα βρω τα ζυγια μου. Τελευταια της απαιτησα να κλεισουμε το ζητημα του υπνου (να μην ξυπναω ενδιαμεσα) τα εβγαλα ολα και μου αφησε ταβορ και εφεξορ .Ομως 3 νυχτες τωρα το ταβορ δεν με βοηθησε στον υπνο. Για να την παρω ενα τηλεφωνο να δουμε
> Ομως εγω εχω παρατηρησει οτι πραγματι ορισμενα τροφιμα αλλα και το κρυο με επηρεαζουν. Πριν 11 μηνες δεν με επηρεαζαν ετρωγα οτι ηθελα χωρις φοβο.

----------


## katpir

έτσι ακριβώς το νιώθω και εγώ, νομίζω ότι είναι συσσωρευμένη ένταση και εκείινη την ώρα μπλοκαέρι το σύστημα τελείως. Που θα πάει, θα την βρω τη λύση. Δεν θα του περάσει.


> Αν μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα μια παρομοια κατασταση την εζησα τον ιανουαριο πριν αρχισω αγωγη. Ηταν μια αισθηση υπερεντασης να το πω, συσσορευμενης νευρικοτητας να το πω. Παντως ειχα παρατηρησει οτι στην κατασταση που περιγραφω δεν αντεχα τους ηχους με ενταση και τους οξεις ηχους(το καταλαβαινα γιατι σηνυθως στο αυτοκινητο βαζω μεγαλη ενταση στο ραδιοσιντι οταν μου συνεβαινε δεν αντεχα ουτε την λιγη ενταση). Απο οτι μπορω να καταλαβω τωρα ηταν συμπηκνωμενο αγχος κατι σαν κεραυνος που δεν ξερεις που και ποτε θα χτυπησει. Σε αυτο το ζητημα τα αγχολυτικα εκαναν δουλεια. Ας παω στο ημερολογιο μου τωρα καθοτι στις 21 του μηνος εχω ραντεβου με την ψυχο/λογο/ιατρο μου. Θα της παω ενα "απανθησμα απο το ημερολογιο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Γειά σου και πάλι,
> αφού είναι πλέον εξακριβωμένο ότι τα προβλήματα με το έντερο οφείλονται και στο ψυχολογικό κομμάτι και αυτό το αντιμετωπίζεις
> πολύ σωστά και με ψυχοθεραπεία, θάθελα να σου πω ότι το σημερινό διατροφικό μοντέλο ευθύνεται για πολλά από τα προβλήματα
> υγείας που αντιμετωπίζουμε και επειδή δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε ούτε διατροφική παιδεία(!), χρειάζεται και εδώ μόνοι μας να ψάξουμε
> να βρούμε άκρες και λύσεις, για να καταφέρουμε να εξασφαλίσουμε όσο γίνεται μια καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής.
> Μπορώ αν θέλεις να σου στείλω πμ για το τι θα μπορούσες ίσως να κάνεις περισσότερο, για ν' αντιμετωπίσεις τα σημερινά δεδομένα!


μαρκελα και δεν στελνεις ενα πμ τι εχουμε να χασουμε

----------


## Blue9791

Το θεμα της διατροφης ειναι πολυ σημαντικο οντως. Αλλα ποιος ακολουθει ισορροπημενη διατροφη;
Παιζει να ειναι και η εποχη που ειναι μεταβατικη. Τα περισσοτερα ψυχοσωματικα εχουν εξαρση ανοιξη και φθινοπορο.
Ψαξτο κι αλλο με το γιατρο σου. Να σου δωσει εναλλακτικη.
Προσπαθησε κι εσυ να το δεις πιο χαλαρα, λογια για να τα ακουω κι εγω.
Να φταινε και τιποτα αναδρομοι πλανητες;

----------


## Blue9791

Θα σου φωναξει και καλα θα κανει!!!!
Μην σταματησεις το εφεξορ μαχαιρι γιατι οχι σημερα αλλα μεθαυριο το βραδυ (αν οχι αυριο) θα ζησεις εφιαλτικες νυχτες!
Οι περισσοτερες παρενεργειες εμφανιζονται κατα τη διακοπη.
Ακουσε με, το προσπαθησα και μαλιστα οχι απο τα 150 αλλα απο τα 75 πηγα να το κοψω μαχαιρι και τα ειδα ολα!
Ολα ομως!
Βρε καλο μου τι σε επιασε;;;
Παρε 75! Οχι μαχαιρι ρε παιδι...
Θα ταλαιπωρηθεις ασχημα.

----------


## Blue9791

Συσκεψου το καλα με τον εαυτο σου γιατι θα φωναζω παλι!
Και εν πασει περιπτωσει μην κανεις πειραματισμους μονος σου. 
Ρωτα τον γιατρο σου με τσαμπουκα!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Μπλου σε βλεπω πρασινη λες να ειναι απο την ελειψη εφεξορ.... Ερωτηση χωρις πλακα ποια συμπτωματα στερησης ειχες οταν δοκιμασες να κοψεις μαχαιρι το εφεξορ (μηπως κομμαρες, εντονη υπνηλια?). Ι am waitin for your answer.

----------


## Blue9791

> Μπλου σε βλεπω πρασινη λες να ειναι απο την ελειψη εφεξορ.... Ερωτηση χωρις πλακα ποια συμπτωματα στερησης ειχες οταν δοκιμασες να κοψεις μαχαιρι το εφεξορ (μηπως κομμαρες, εντονη υπνηλια?). Ι am waitin for your answer.


Την πρωτη μερα ειχα τρελη ενεργεια και γουσταρα! Ελεγα οτι οκ εδω ειμαστε ολα οκ.
Τη δευτερη μερα ειχα ζαλαδες, αισθημα κοπωσης, ανησυχια αλλα το χειροτερο ηταν το βραδυ που ενιωθα οτι μεν νυσταζω αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω και αν κοιμομουν πεταγομουν απο το κρεβατι ειτε απο εφιαλτες ειτε απο αισθημα πνιγμου. Δεν αφησα να παθω κι αλλα...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ενταξει κι εγω δεν το αφησα το πρωι πηρα κανονικα εφεξορ (ειχα μια αξεπεραστη εντονη υπνηλια και κομμαρα στη δουλια). Πηρα και 0,5 ζαναξ. Καταλαβαινα οτι καπου ξεφευγε η κατασταση. Παντως γυρναω στην παλια θεραπεια με ζαναξ εφεξορ και στιλνοξ το βραδυ. Αυτη η μαλακια με ταβορ+μελατονινη το βραδυ τερμα. Παραλληλα ψαχνω να ξαναπαω στον πρωτο μου ψυχιατρο στο εξωτερικο το σαββατοκυριακο. Στην ψυχιατρο εδω της εβγαλα κιτρινη καρτα και στις 21 του μηνος που εχω ραντεβου θα δω αν θα της βγαλω κοκκινη. Ευχαριστω για τις φωνες σου

----------


## Blue9791

> Ενταξει κι εγω δεν το αφησα το πρωι πηρα κανονικα εφεξορ (ειχα μια αξεπεραστη εντονη υπνηλια και κομμαρα στη δουλια). Πηρα και 0,5 ζαναξ. Καταλαβαινα οτι καπου ξεφευγε η κατασταση. Παντως γυρναω στην παλια θεραπεια με ζαναξ εφεξορ και στιλνοξ το βραδυ. Αυτη η μαλακια με ταβορ+μελατονινη το βραδυ τερμα. Παραλληλα ψαχνω να ξαναπαω στον πρωτο μου ψυχιατρο στο εξωτερικο το σαββατοκυριακο. Στην ψυχιατρο εδω της εβγαλα κιτρινη καρτα και στις 21 του μηνος που εχω ραντεβου θα δω αν θα της βγαλω κοκκινη. Ευχαριστω για τις φωνες σου


Καλα θα κανεις να της βγαλεις κιτρινη αφου με την αλλη θεραπεια ησουν οκ (εκτος απο τον υπνο δλδ).
Ατε να χαθεις με αγχωσες παλιοπαιδο...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

μωρε για να ξεκινησω παλι τον αυτοβελονισμο μου που τον ειχα παρατησει. καπου εχω βαλει τις βελονες κι ειχα βρει και τα πρωτοκολλα για ηρεμια και υπνο στο νετ

----------


## Blue9791

Σε πληροφορω οτι ο κολλητος μου με τρελες κρισεις πανικου και 2-3 χρονια ζαναξ και ρεμερον, αυτη τη στιγμη δεν παιρνει τιποτα απολυτως.
Τι εκανε;
Το εκλογικευσε, δουλεψε παρα πολυ, δυσκολευτηκε, πονεσε, εκλαψε, εφτιαξε τη διατροφη του και τον υπνο του, εκοψε και το τσιγαρο (!!!!) ασχετο που τωρα το αρχισε παλι και ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση!
Μεχρι και περυσι ειχε ενα κολλημα με τα μεσα μεταφορας και εχει ακομα καποια θεματα με το να κοιμαται στο σκοταδι αλλα thats it.
Και φυσικα τραβαει ζορια κατα καιρους!
Δλδ εχει καποιες αποπραγματοποιησεις, μικρες κρισεις πανικου, νυχτερινους τρομους κλπ.
Επιβαλλει ηρεμια στον εαυτο του ομως.
Δεν ισχυει λοιπον οτι κανεις δεν τα κοβει.
Αλλα και να μην τα κοψει κανεις, so what?
Τι ειναι καλυτερο; Να ζεις στη φρικη χωρις φαρμακα ή να ζεις ισορροπημενα με φαρμακα;
Αλλα και παλι σου λεω και σε σενα και σε ολους οτι γινεται και χωρις.
Αλλα θελει μεθοδικοτητα, ο κολλητος δλδ τηρουσε με θρησκευτικη ευλαβεια το προγραμμα διακοπης, χρονο και θεληση.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ρε Μπλου συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα γραφεις παραπανω. Απλα με χαλασε αυτο το λαθος (μπορει και ηθελημενο) της ψυχιατρου μου. Στην ουσια μου εκοψε μαχαιρι τα ζαναξ και με αφησε με ενα ταβορ πριν κοιμηθω. Αλλα αυτο το ******** δεν εχει 24ωρη διαρκεια. Οποτε καποια στιγμη λογω ελλειψης βοηθειας απο τα χαπια αναγκαστηκα να "μπω κι εγω στο παιχνιδι". Η μιαμισυ μερα που πολεμουσα κι εγω μαζι με τα χαπια με αρεσε γιατι αισθανθηκα "κυριος του εαυτου μου". Αλλα οι δυναμεις μου τελικα δεν ηταν τοσο πολλες και αρχισε η ατακτη υποχωρηση. Ευτυχως ειχα κι εσενα να μου αναβεις τα φλας στο στυλ "ΦΙΛΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ". Το πιθανως ηθελημενο λαθος της ψυχιατρου μου μου το ειπε ο φαρμακοποιος μου , πιθανως θελει να δει τις αντιδρασεις μου τις οποιες θα της αναφερω στις 21 του μηνος.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

9/9 πρωι


Λοιπον επαιρνα μεχρι την πεμπτη 6/9. 
ζαναξ (0.75 εως 1) την ημερα
εφεξορ 150 την ημερα
στιλνοξ 10 το βραδυ
dogmatil 100 την ημερα
νεχιουμ που και που.
Βρε σαν πολλα δεν μαζευτηκαν? Που παμε ρε...
Ωραια ειδα μερικες βελτιωσεις στη διαθεση προς το καλυτερο. Αλλα ειδα να χειροτερευουν μερικα πραματα (κατακρατηση υγρων,δυσκοιλιοτητα με διαταση της κοιλιας,μειωμενη λιμπιντο, μια δυσκολια στη συγκεντρωση και τελικα μια υπερενταση που κρατουσε το μυαλο και το σωμα σε μια καλη μα οχι τοσο νορμαλ κατασταση.
Την περασμενη πεμπτη 6/9 επιμενω στην ψυχιατρο οτι πρεπει να κλεισουμε το ζητημα του διαταραγμενου υπνου.
Μου διακοπτει τα παντα για μια μερα εκτος το εφεξορ και μου προσθετει ενα χαπι ταβορ 2,5 το βραδυ+ μελατονινη 2. Θεωρει οτι αυτα μπορουν να με κρατησουν σταθερο στον υπνο και να μην ξυπναω ενδιαμεσα (παρολα αυτα δυο νυχτες τωρα συνεχιζω να ξυπναω 2,3 φορες αλλα πιο χαλαρα ξανακοιμαμαι σχεδον αμεσως.).
Τι παρατηρησα...
Απο την στιγμη που διεκοψα ολα τα παραπανω το απογευμα κοιμαμαι καλυτερα και βαθυτερα (σαν να χρωστουσα υπνο). Ο οργανισμος μου χαλαρωσε αρκετα (περιοριστηκε η δυσκοιλιοτητα, αρχισε να επανερχεται η λιμπιντο και δεν εχω τοση υπερενταση). Στα αρνητικα οι ενοχλησεις στο εντερο ξαναεμφανιστικαν υποφερτες προς το παρον.
Το οτι υπαρχει ζητημα υπαρχει δεν το αμφισβητω. Το καταλαβαινω δυο μερες τωρα που το απογευμα μετα τις 8 περιοριζονται και οι ενοχλησεις στο γαστρεντερικο (αρα περιοριζεται το αγχος και η οποια καταθλιψη)

Αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι η ψυχιατρος μου πειραματιζεται. Να κανω υπομονη μεχρι να βγει μια ακρη ή να βαλω τις φωνες? ιδου η απορια

9/9 βραδυ
Σημερα ολη μερα "η ομαδα δεν τραβουσε..." . Πιστευω οτι η προηγουμενη αγωγη ειχε καταφερει να με κραταει δυνατο ειχε δημιουργησει ενα "τειχος" γυρω μου ωστε δεν χρειαζοταν καν να προσπαθησω να αντιμετωπισω το οποιο προβλημα (μικρο η μεγαλο) . Το αντιμετωπιζαν τα χαπια για μενα. 
Τωρα με την νεα αγωγη αρχισα να αισθανομαι ακαλυπτος αρκετες ωρες. Βεβαια το αντιμετωπιζω με δικη μου προσπαθεια οσο γινεται αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο θα επιδεινωθει και τι δυναμεις θα εχω.
Η ουσια ειναι.
Με την προηγουμενη αγωγη ειχα δυναμη ψυχολογικη αλλα ειχε τα εξης αρνητικα . Υπερενταση, κατι σαν αναισθησια στα πραγματα, μειωμενη διαθεση για σεξ,εντονη δυσκοιλιοτητα (φουσκωμεμη κοιλια μονιμως), λιγοτερες ενοχλησεις απο το εντερο.
Με τη νεα αγωγη οι ενοχλησεις στο εντερο επεστρεψαν, δεν εχω τοση διαθεση , χαρα, αλλα μπορω να ελεγχω καλυτερα τον εαυτο μου, επανηρθε η διαθεση του σεξ, μειωθηκε η δυσκοιλιοτητα αλλα αισθανομαι νευρικος. Σαν να εχω συνδρομο στερησης αλλα οχι σε ακραιο βαθμο.

10/10 πρωι
Θεωρω μια απο τις χειροτερες μου νυχτες απο τοτε που αρχισα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. Κοιμηθηκα γυρω στις 11 το βραδυ. Πρωτο ξυπνημα στις 12, ακολουθησε στις 1και δεκα 2 παρα εικοσι μετα δεν κατεγραφα. Συνολικα πρεπει να ηταν 8 φορες που ξυπνησα. <το κακο ειναι οτι στις 6 το πρωι που χτυπησε τοξυπνητηρι δεν μπορουσα να σηκωθω. Με χιλια ζορια εκανα τις δουλιες του σπιτιου και αργησα να παω και στην εργασια μου. Ειμαι σε κατασταση "ψιλοζαλισμενου κοτοπουλου". Τελικα αυτο το ταβορ αντι να με βοηθησει στον υπνο μου τον χειροτερεψε. Θα παρω τηλεφωνο αργοτερα την ψυχ. μου μηπως εχει καμια ιδεα. ]

10/10 βραδυ
first of all i ve got the new cd of mr.Robert Zimmerman (Bob Dylan) γαμαει και δερνει ο πουροκερ γραφει ιστορια (ειδες αμα εχεις φιλο φαρμακοποιο θα σου βρει οτι "παυσιπονο" θες περασα το απογευμα για να παρω τα εφεξορ της γριας, παρε μου λεει και το καινουριο του ντυλαν για την καταθλιψη...)
Αμα πεθανω θελω να παω εκει που ειναι ο μορισον η τζανις τζοπλιν, ο χενριξ, ο λενον ο ασιμος ο σιδηροπουλος και αλλοι που φυγαν. Το ακους εσυ εκει πανω...
Λοιπον παροτι θα μου φωναζει η μπλου (μονο αυτο μπορει να κανει τωρα που εχει λουμπαγκο ) ξαναρχιζω τα πειραματα. Απο το πρωι πηρα μονο dogmatil (που βοηθαει στην σπαστικοτητα του εντερου και ξαναπηρα τωρα). Εφεξορ στοπ θελω να δω τι θα γινει κατι δεν μου παει καλα με αυτο μπορει η ποσοτητα να ειναι υπερβολικη για μενα. Παντως με το dogmatil μονο του ηρεμησε το εντερο και ηρεμησα και εγω αρκετα.Εκανα και εναν 2ωρο καλο απογευματινο υπνο. Εχω τα ζορια μου βεβαια χωρις τα ζαναξ αλλα προς το παρον τα ελεγχω (νιωθω κυριος του εαυτου μου) Πηρα την ψυχιατρο το μεσημερι να της πω οτι τα ταβορ δεν με βοηθανε στον υπνο δεν μπορουσε (ηταν σε συνεδρεια). Θα σε παρω εγω μου ειπε πηρε στις 8 το απογευμα δεν το σηκωσα ασε λεω δεν σε χρειαζομαι τωρα...(διοτι αν ο ασθενης σε παιρνει τηλεφωνο στις 12 το μεσημερι και δεν μπορεις τι να σε κανει στις 8 το βραδυ να πειτε καληνυχτα...) Τελος παντων θα ξαναπαρω ταβορ και μελατονινη για τελευταιο βραδυ κι αν ξυπνησω πανω απο δυο φορες γυριζω στα στιλνοξ. Αντε καληνυχτα αυριο πρωι παλι αγαπητο μου ημερολογιο...

11/9 πρωι
Το ξερω αγαπητο μου ημερολογιο η Μπλου φωναζει και ωρυεται περι της αποφασεως μου να διακοψω τας εφεξορας. Θα συσκευθοσιν μετα του εαυτου μου αργοτερως δια να λαβω την τελικην αποφασινΠρος το παρον εχω ενα κεφαλι βαρυ και τασεις υπνηλιας αρκετα εντονες. Παλι δεν εκανα καλο υπνο (ξυπνησα η 4 η 5 φορες) οποτε επιστρεφω στα στιλνοξ του αλλου ψυχιατρου και αν αισθανομαι οτι χρειαζομαι ζαναξ.Πηρα το πρωι νεξιουμ 20 και σε καμμια ωρα θα χτυπησω το dogmatil μου για το γαστρεντερικο. Ειδομεν...


11/9 βραδυ

Αγαπητο μου ημερολογιο. Η επιστροφη στην βασικη θεραπεια (ζαναξ και εφεξορ) ειναι η καλυτερη λυση προς το παρον. Βεβαια εχει τα αρνητικα της (στα εχω γραψει παραπανω) αλλα καλυτερα μια περιοδο "υπο προστασια" ως να δουμε τι θα γινει. Αυτο που αντιλαμβανομαι ειναι οτι θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να βρεθει το ποσο ζαναξ και το ποσο εφεξορ πρεπει να παιρνω. Οι ποσοτητες που παιρνω τωρα ειναι μερες που μου προκαλουν ενα ειδος υπερενεργητικοτητας χωρις να καταβαλω καμμια προσπαθεια. Η ουσια ειναι να φτασουμε σε καποια στιγμη ωστε να χρησιμοποιω τις δικες μου δυναμεις με την βοηθεια του αγχολυτικου και του αντικαταθλιπτικου. Προς το παρον , λογω θεραπειας , κανουμε ακριβως το αναποδο. Υπομονη. Παντως με μια κουβεντα που εκανα με τον φαρμακοποιο μου δεν ηταν και πολυ αισιοδοξος , απο οσα εχουν δει τα ματια του τοσα χρονια 99 στους 100 δεν τα καταφερνουν να συνεχισουν την ζωη τους χωρις χαπια. Αλλοι με ενα ζαναξ τη βδομαδα αλλοι με πολυ περισσοτερα χαπια ημερισιως. Αγαπητο μου ημερολογιο σε κανα χρονο θα ξερω κι εγω σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκω.
well the show must go on... 


12/10 πρωι

Αγαπητο μου ημερολογιο επεστρεψα στη βασικη θεραπεια ζαναξ και εφεξορ. Ενταξει μπορει να ξυπνησα αρκετες φορες τη νυχτα αλλα το πρωι ειμαι πιο ευδιαθετος και πιο λειτουργικος.Οταν θα ξαναπαω στην ψυχιατρο μου θα σε εκτυπωσω και θα σε δωσω να σε διαβασει.

----------


## Soutsi

> Μπλου σε βλεπω πρασινη λες να ειναι απο την ελειψη εφεξορ.... Ερωτηση χωρις πλακα ποια συμπτωματα στερησης ειχες οταν δοκιμασες να κοψεις μαχαιρι το εφεξορ (μηπως κομμαρες, εντονη υπνηλια?). Ι am waitin for your answer.



Λοιπόν μόλις συνηδειτοποίησα οτι υπάρχουν κ άλλα πόστ στο φόρουμ, κ τυχαία σας ανακάλυψα (again)

To efexor xr το χα ελατώσει σταδιακά πρίν απο 3,5 χρόνια κ μάλιστα τότε δούλευα, είχα δηλαδή λόγους να στρεσάρομαι μιας και πηγαινοερχόμουν. Το σταδιακό έχει την έννοια του οτι επειδή είναι αμπούλα κ δεν μπορούσα να το σπάσω, (δεν ήξερα οτι έχει κ πιο μικρά των 37,5) έπαιρνα 1 κάθε 2 ημέρες κ μετά απο 3 μήνες κάθε 3 ημέρες απο 1. όλα αυτά χωρίς συμβουλή γιατρού γιατί ο τότε γιατρός μου την έδινε, πήγαινε να γράψει κάτι και έτρεμε το χέρι του, έβηχε σαν φυματικός και γενικά η όλη εικόνα του ήταν παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να με συμβούλευε άνθρωπος που δεν κάνει τπτ για τον εαυτό του. Ούστ.

anyway, οι παρενέργειες ήτο οι εξής: ζαλάδα κ αίσθημα ανισσοροπίας όλη την ημέρα ειδικά την ώρα που έπρεπε να το πάρω κ δεν το έπαιρνα λόγω του σχεδίου της ελάτωσης και επίσης το γαστρεντερικό μου με ενοχλούσε, συχνές επισκέψεις στην τουαλέτα κ οχι σφίξιμο όπως αναρωτήθηκες σε άλλο πόστ. Αλλά με τον καιρό υποχωρούσαν τα συμπτώματα.

Στο σεξουαλικό τομέα χαμπάρι δεν παίρνω η αλήθεια είναι, δεν καταλαβαίνω αν έχει μειωθεί η λίμπιντο, αλλά...ψέματα μάλλον μειώθηκε τώρα που το χρησιμοποιώ συτηματικά πάλι τα τελευταία χρόνια. Τότε που το χα ελατώσει η αλήθεια είναι οτι μου κανε κούκου πιο συχνά αλλά αυτό ίσως να οφείλεται σε κοινωνικούς παράγοντες... Εν ολίγοις γούσταρα τον προϊστάμενο μου συνδιασμένο με το γεγονός οτι φτιασιδονόμουν κ το οτι πηγαίνα σε μια δουλεία που είχε ενα άλφα πρεστίζ κατά ενα περίεργο τρόπο με έφτιαχνε  :Big Grin:  (lol...) Office job with motives....(γκούχου γκούχου)

----------


## Blue9791

Αυτο με τη λιμπιντο δεν το επαθα ποτε αλλα παρατηρησα οτι οταν μειωνα το εφεξορ ηταν η λιμπιντο μου οπως ηταν στα 16 μου!
Δεν με προλαβαινω!
Το εκνευριστικο ειναι οτι αργει η κορυφωση οταν ξεπερναω το μισο 75αρι.
Δλδ μεχρι τον Μαιο που επαιρνα ενα 75αρι καθε 2 μηνες ημουν οκ.
Μετα που το εκανα ενα καθε μερα, αργω χαρακτηριστικα. Και η βλακεια ειναι οτι δεν υποχωρει αυτο με τον καιρο.
Τελος παντων. Γιατρο να δω ποτε θα βρω και με τι θα τον πληρωσω...
Αγαπητο μου πουλακι πολυ χαιρομαι που δεν εκανες του κεφαλιου σου αν και καταλαβαινω γιατι εφτασες μεχρι εκει.
Θεωρω μεγα λαθος του γιατρου την αποτομη διακοπη του ζαναξ αλλα οπως και να το κανεις αυτος το'χει το πτυχιο, οχι εγω.
Πες μου κατι.
Υπο ποιες συνθηκες κοιμασαι;
Θελω περιγραφη τυπου με φως, χωρις φως, τηλεοραση ανοιχτη, κλειστη, μουσικη, κλπ.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Μπλου σε οτι αφορα τη λιμπιντο παθαινω κι εγω ακριβως οτι αναφερεις παραπανω.

Στο αλλο μεγαλο θεμα τωρα του διαταραγμενου υπνου μου. Σαν προβλημα αρχισε να εμφανιζεται πριν τρια χρονια οταν ανελαβα αποκλειστικα να "σωσω" την μανα μου. Ηταν μια περιοδος που ο μεγαλος μου αδερφος (ο οποιος ετρεχε συνηθως για τα ψυχολογικα της μανας μου) κατερρευσε απο τις μαλακιες της και αρχισε και παρουσιαζει κρισεις πανικου. Τοτε ανελαβα εγω να "την κανω καλα" (που πας ρε καραμητρο...). Τοτε ανακαλυψαμε οτι η μανα εκτος απο ψυχολογικα απεκτησε και ζακχαρο. Το βαλα σκοπο να την κανω οσο πιο καλα γινεται. Πηρα τα χαπια της αρχισα να της τα δινω εγω καθοτι εκανε του κεφαλιου της. Την περιοδο εκεινη ηρθε με αδεια η αδερφη μου που δουλευει σε νοσοκομειο με ανθρωπους με ψυχολογικα προβληματα. Θυμαμαι που μου ειπε καποια στιγμη..."Προσεχε με την μαμα ειναι δυσκολο αυτο που κανεις στο τελος θα "τρελανει" κι εσενα. Αστην και οσο παει..." Τοτε την παρεξηγησα αλλα μετα απο χρονια καταλαβα οτι μου το ελεγε απο ενδιαφερον.Τελος παντων αρχισα να "κυνηγαω" την μανα μου να μπεισε ενα ρυθμο. Αυτη ομως τα δικα της (ετρωγε κρυφα ζαχαρη γλυκα ...οτι κανουν δηλαδη ολα τα μικρα παιδακια...) Στην αρχη με παρακαλητα τυπου "προσεχε μαμα" αργοτερα με απειλες στο τελος με νευρα και φωνες προσπαθουσα να την βαλω σε ρυθμο (που ξαναπας ρε καραμητρο...). Τοτε αρχισα σιγα σιγα να μην κοιμαμαι καλα να ξυπναω να αφηνω την τηλεοραση ανοιχτη. Στην αρχη γινοταν σπανια μετα μονιμοποιηθηκε. Μετα αρχισε να εμφανιζεται ενα αλλο πραγμα. Την ημερα δεν ειχα πολυ ορεξη για φαι και ξυπνουσα και ετρωγα το βραδυ.Μετα αρχισα να εχω ενοχλησεις απο το στομαχι αρχισα να παιρνω αντιοξινα με ηρεμουσαν για μια περιοδο. Ομως το ******** το αγχος δουλευε υπογειος και εκανε την "θριαμβευτικη του" εμφανιση με την εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη που εμφανισα τον ιανουαριο.
Και για να μπουμε στο θεμα. Πολλες φορες αφηνω την τιβι ανοιχτη ξερω οτι επηρεαζει τον υπνο γι αυτο ειναι καμμια βδομαδα που την κλεινω. Κοιμαμαι χωρις φως χωρις μουσικη. Πιστευω οτι πρεπει να βγαλω μια ακρη με τον συνεχη υπνο γιατι απο εκει προερχονται πολλα προβληματα και γαστρεντερικα. Πριν κανα μηνα ανεφερα στον ενα ψυχιατρο το προβλημα υπνου και με ξεκινησε με στιλνοξ το βραδυ και αμα ξυπναω να πινω μονο νερο η τσαι και να ξανακοιμαμαι. Ομολογω οτι ειδα βελτιωση παρολα αυτα συνεχιζα να ξυπναω 2,3 φορες το βραδυ. Πριν δυο βδομαδες ανεφερα το προβλημα στην δευτερη ψυχολογο ψυχιατρο που παω (της ειπα δωστε κατι να κοιμαμαι ολο το βραδυ) και αυτη μου εδωσε ταβορ... Τα υπολοιπα τα ξερεις
Παντως δυο νυχτες τωρα που ξαναγυρισα στα στιλνοξ κοιμαμαι καλυτερα
Λοιπον "γιατρε χωρις πτυχιο" περιμενω την γνωμη σου.

----------


## Blue9791

Τελικα δεν ειναι κληρονομικες οι κρισεις πανικου... απλα ζωντας με εναν ανθρωπο που υποφερει μεταδιδεται το αγχος. Αυτο καταλαβαινω γιατι εχω ζησει τα ιδια.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι η υπνος σου να γινει ιεροτελεστια.
Δεν λεω να βαλεις προγραμμα τυπου "9 η ωρα παω για νανι μου".
Τρως μεχρι τις 8, αν πεινασεις μετα, φαε κατι ελαφρυ, κανε ενα μεγαλο ζεστο μπανακι, γαλα μην πιεις γιατι εχεις και το εντερακι σου, αλλα κανε ενα χαμομηλι με μελι ή οποιο αλλο αφεψημα χαλαρωτικο θες με μελι παντα!
Διαβασε κατι ευχαριστο ή οτι θες εσυ, φροντισε να υπαρχει ησυχια και σκοταδι!
Αν δεν υπαρχει σκοταδι, δεν μπορει να παραχθει η μελατονινη (εψαξα και βρηκα τι ειναι!). Και γι'αυτο οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι εχουν αυπνιες. Γιατι ακομα και το τεχνητο φως εμποδιζει τον σχηματισμο της!
Γι'αυτο και η φυση ηρεμει το βραδυ στα σκοτεινα! Τα ζωντανα το βραδυ κανουνε νανι γιατι εχει σκοταδι.
Τηλεορασεις, φωτα, και δε συμμαζευεται κανουν το γνωστο junk sleep.
Σκοτεινα λοιπον και ησυχα και φροντιζε να μην την πεφτεις αν εχεις νευρα ή δεν εισαι χαλαρος.
Πρωτα θα ηρεμεις και μετα υπνο!
Και η απολυτως προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι σεξ πριν τον υπνο.
Οχι βαριεστημενο και χαλαρο! Παθιασμενο και εντονο! 
Ξερος θα πεσεις και ουτε θα ξυπνησεις.
Η αγκαλια βοηθαει επισης πολυ.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI

Αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα
Στον γερο μου που μπηκε σημερα για εγχειρηση καρκινου στο στομαχι (βαστα γερα γερο μου)
Στην Blue9791 που ειναι φαν της Joan Baez
Στην Soutsi που ηθελα να απαντησω στο μηνυμα της ωστε να εξαναγκασουμε την Μπλου να πεταξει καμμια κουφη ατακα αλλα λογω της καταστασης με τον μπαμπα δεν πολυτραβαω αυτες τις μερες.

----------


## Blue9791

Καλη επιτυχια μεσα απο την καρδια μου!!
Ολα καλα θα πανε  :Smile:

----------


## betelgeuse

Δυστυχως μπορω να καταλαβω πως νιωθεις , ο πατριος μου χειρουργειται για τον ιδιο λογο την δευτερα.
Σου ευχομαι και εγω να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## Soutsi

Υπομονή αγαπητοί toute kai betegeuse , εύχομαι ολα να πάνε καλά!

Εσεέις κοιτάξτε να το χειριστείτε καλά, να είστε ψυχραιμοι κ να σκέφτεστε θετικά.

Περαστικά να ναι ολα αυτά, περαστικά :-)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBadAVsdixk&feature=related

No comments...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ειχα εναν φιλο στην δουλια , εχει βγει στην συνταξη τωρα, καθε φορα που με εβλεπε μου ελεγε "Ηρεμια ψυχης φιλε μου και τιποτα αλλο..."





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FzM_XrgtPo

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΓΥΡΙΣΑΜΕ...WE WIN...Ρε σεις ο γερος μου 75 χρονω παλληκαρι γυρισε σημερα μετα απο εγχειρηση στο στομαχι για καρκινο.Μεσα σε τρεις μηνες εκανε εγχειρηση μπαι πας γιαεμφραγμα και εγχειρηση για καρκινο στο στομαχι. Και το σκορ ειναι ΧΑΡΟΣ - ΓΕΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ = 0-2...(καθοτι ο γερος μου επαιζε και στα δυο παιχνιδια εκτος εδρας). Ετσι οπως τον κοβω σε κανα μηνα θαξαναμπει στην εφηβεια...

----------


## μαρκελα

> ΓΥΡΙΣΑΜΕ...WE WIN...Ρε σεις ο γερος μου 75 χρονω παλληκαρι γυρισε σημερα μετα απο εγχειρηση στο στομαχι για καρκινο.Μεσα σε τρεις μηνες εκανε εγχειρηση μπαι πας γιαεμφραγμα και εγχειρηση για καρκινο στο στομαχι. Και το σκορ ειναι ΧΑΡΟΣ - ΓΕΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ = 0-2...(καθοτι ο γερος μου επαιζε και στα δυο παιχνιδια εκτος εδρας). Ετσι οπως τον κοβω σε κανα μηνα θαξαναμπει στην εφηβεια...


Σιδερένιος, γερός και δυνατός και βέβαια, γιατί όχι κι έφηβος ο μπαμπάς σου!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον εδω και τεσσερεις μηνες κανω θεραπεια με ξαναξ και εφεξορ. Εδω και ενα πενθημερο σταματησα τα ξαναξ γιατι πλεον δεν μου χρειαζονται. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι δεν παρουσιασα συμπτωματα στερησης οπως τις αλλες φορες που προσπαθησα να τα μειωσω. Ρε μπας και εχει αρχισει να δρα το εφεξορ και με καλυπτει πλεον.Οχι τιποτε αλλο εχουν περιοριστει και οι ενοχλησεις στο γαστρεντερικο. Μακαρι να πηγαινω προς το καλυτερο. Αμα κατσει και το λοτο τι με θες μετα.

----------


## Blue9791

Τετοια λυσσα που εχεις παθει με το λοτο στο τελος θα σου κατσει και θα γελαμε!!
Θελω να πας να δωσεις ενα πολυ μεγαλο φιλι στον μπαμπα!
Και μετα να δωσεις και ενα φιλι στον καθρευτη!

----------


## xazoulhs

Καλησπερα.
Παρομοια κατασταση κ εγω και ειπα να τη μοιραστω στο ιδιο τοπικ με τον συμπασχων.

Ειμαι 28 καταρχην, αν και δε ξερω εαν παιζει κανεναν ρολο
Κατα το Πασχα με επιασαν κατι περιεργοι πονοι. Ηταν λες και εχω εναν καυστικο αφρο στο στομαχι μου που καταληξει λιγο πριν το στομα μου. 
Το ενοιωθα ειδικα μετα το φαγητο και επειδη ετρωγα καυτερα + σκορδο και επινα κ αρκετα εκεινο τον καιρο ειπα να το χαλαρωσω να δω τι ειναι.
Το προβλημα δεν εφτιαξε αλλα στην αρχη δεν ηταν κατι εντονο και δεν εδωσα σημασια.
Μετα απο 1 μηνα πανω κατω, ετυχαν πολλα κακα στην οικογενεια μου λογο κρισης, λογο υγειας, ειχα κ θεματα στη σχεση μου και στον επαγγελματικο μου τομεα (το τελευταιο ακομα το χω) και γενικα ημουν υπο συνεχομενη πιεση. Σε αυτο το σημειο να δηλωσω πως εχει γινει διαγνωση καταθλιψης και πως εκανα θεραπεια επι 4 χρονια με Seroxat και αλλαξα σε Saroten. Εχω να παρω μια τετοια θεραπεια πανω απο 2 χρονια.
Εχω κοψει το καπνισμα επισης.
Τα γραφω λιγο μπερδεμενα οπως τα θυμαμαι μπας και βγει καποιο νοημα.
Εκεινο τον καιρο λοιπον που μου ετυχαν ολα μαζεμενα, το στομαχι μου εγινε πολυ χειροτερα σε σημειο να εχω αναγουλα, εντονη καουρα που ξεκινουσε απο στομαχι και τελειωνε στο λαρυγγα μου ωσπου μια μερα που ημουν μεσα στα νευρα, εβγαλα αιμα στον εμετο. 
Αυτο εγινε και 2η φορα οποτε αρχισα να το ψαχνω λιγο και επειδη βιβλιαριο δεν ειχα μιας και δεν εχω δουλεια και εβγαλα μεσω του ΟΑΕΔ αλλα ετυχαν καποια θεματα και δεν ανανεωσα, βρηκα μεσα στο ιντερνετ οτι αυτο ισως ειναι Γαστριτιδα.
Πηγα στο φαρμακειο της γειτονιας και μου δωσε Penrazol + Simeco. 
Ολο το καλοκαιρι την εβγαλα με γαλακτοκομικα χαμηλων λιπαρων, ζυμαρικα, ρυζι παραβρασμενο και δεν ετρωγα καθολου φυτικες ινες.
Βιβλιαριο ακομα δεν ειχα ομως εκανα τη θεραπεια με Penrazol + Simeco. Σε καποια φαση δεν επιανε τιποτα και απο τα νευρα μου και παλι και τη στεναχωρια μου εβγαλα και παλι αιμα και μαλιστα αυτη τη φορα πιο εντονο και ζωηρο σε χρωμα οποτε πηγα στα επειγον σε ενα νοσοκομειο και μου εγραψαν Nexium (δεν μου εξετασαν καν το στομαχι με καποια γαστροσκοπιση. αιμα μου πηραν μου εκαναν ακτινογραφιες και μου βαλαν εναν ορο για 2 ωρες). 
Με τα Nexium ημουν καλα για 1,5 - 2 μηνες ομως εκλεισα ενα ραντεβου για 26/09 να με δουν οπως και να χει. Αλλα επειδη ειμαι ατυχος, στη Θεσσαλονικη εχουμε 1-2 γαστρεντερολογους σε δημοσιο, εκεινη την ημερα ο ΜΟΝΟΣ στη Θεσσαλονικη ειχε παρει μερος στην απεργια. Εκλεισα και αλλο ραντεβου μεσω ΕΟΠΥΥ και τωρα περιμενω ομως εχω προσεξει τα εξης που με πειραζουν:

Πιπερια (δεν εχει σημασια εαν ειναι καυτερη η οχι και δε με πιανει παντα)
Ψυχολογια (αμα ειμαι θυμωμενος η στεναχωρημενος με πιανει πιο εντονα μεχρι που βγαζω και αιμα)
Βροχη - Υγρασια
Αγχος (γιατι εχω αρκετο)

Το ποτο δε με ενοχλει, ο καφες δε με ενοχλει, το σκορδο η καυτερο δε με ενοχλει, ανθρακικο δε με ενοχλει.
Ελπιζω συντομα να μαθω ακριβως τι ειναι και επιτελους να κανω την εξεταση γιατι σε 1 μηνα απο τωρα δε θα εχω βιβλιαριο και παλι και αυτη τη φορα θα περιμενω αλλους 3 μηνες μεχρι να μπορω να κανω το οτιδηποτε.
Ο τελευταιος γαστρεντερολογος που ειδα μεσω ΕΟΠΥΥ, δε με εξετασε απλα μου δωσε παραπεμπτικο, με τρομαξε αρκετα λεγοντας μου για ελκη, καρκινους και τετοια πραγματα.
Τωρα ειμαι με Maalox Plus και μεχρι στιγμης και αυτα δε βοηθανε.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Τι να σου γραψω τωρα. Η λυση ειναι να πας σε ιδιωτη γαστρεντερολογο αλλα θελει 100ρικο κι ετσι οπως τα γραφεις υπαρχει οικονομικη στενοτητα. (παντως αν βρεις 100ρικο πολυ καλοι στην δουλεια τους ειναι δυο γαστρεντερολογοι στην Εγνατιας 100 (στο υψος της Αγιας Σοφιας). Παντως το τραβας πολυ καιρο και δεν κανεις καλα. Για εμετο με αιμα δεν ξερω αλλα ο αδερφος μου οταν επαθε γαστροραγια εμφανισε τετοιο συμπτωμα. Η ουσια ειναι οτι πρεπει να ελεγξεις το στομαχι το συντομοτερο. Οσο το αφηνεις τοσο αυξανεται το αγχος κι οπως γραφεις εχεις κανει και θεραπεια για καταθλιψη. Τελος γαμ..σε τα ρε φουστη μου ολοκληρη σαλονικη και εχει δυο γαστρεντερολογους στο δημοσιο.

----------


## xazoulhs

Φιλε, ο λογος που το αφησα τοσο καιρο ηταν επειδη δεν ειχα βιβλιαριο. Δε μπορουσα να κανω και κατι.
Και τον ΕΟΠΥΥ, επειδη δε βλεπω τηλεοραση και επειδη γενικα δεν ασχολουμε με νεα κτλ για να μη τις κοψω εν τελη, τον εμαθα προσφατα. Πριν απο αυτο ειχα κλεισει στο Παναγια (αφου πρωτα περασα μια οδυσσεια μεχρι να βρω οτι εκει εχει γιατρο!!) και μου κλεισαν μετα απο 2 μηνες. Περιμενα λοιπον και τη μερα εκεινη ειχε απεργια. Οταν πηρα 2-3 μερες πριν να επιβεβαιωσω, ο γιατρος αυτος μεχρι και που ειχε εξαφανιστει (!) και δεν υπηρξε και ποτε. Εν τελη μετα απο πιεσεις εμαθα οτι γιατρος εκει υπαρχει αλλα θα απεργουσε.
Τωρα εκλεισα και παλι ραντεβου για εξεταση στις 25. Εχω αλλον ενα μηνα βιβλιαριου και μετα παπαλα. 
Λεφτα μηδεν.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Οποτε υπομονη μια βδομαδα ακομα και θα δεις τι γινεται. Παντως με οσα γραφεις το συμπτωματα γινονται πιο εντονα αμα νευριασεις. Παρομοια ημουν κι εγω οταν τα επαιρνα ασχημα γαμιοταν ολο το γαστρεντερικο. Τωρα βεβαια μετα απο ψυχοθεραπειες και φαρμακα ειμαι πιο χαλαρα και κοιταω να μη νευριαζω γιατι οπως μου ειπε ο ψυχολογος την πρωτη φορα το αγχος προκαλει νευρα ανεξελεγκτα και απο εκει και περα ο οργανισμος αντιδραει χτυπωντας στο πιο ευαισθητο σημειο (στην περιπτωση μας το γαστρεντερικο). Τι να σου πω να κοιταξεις να ηρεμησεις, πως γινεται αυτο δεν ξερω, μπορει και σε μενα να συμβει καμια μακακια στα επομενα λεπτα και να νευριασω οποτε θα σφιξει το στομαχι θα αρχισουν οι καουρες και οι πονοι στο εντερο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Εχομεν και ημεις καλλιτεχνικας ανησυχιας κυρια Μπλου , βουκολικου τυπου θα μας πεις αλλα παντως καλλιτεχνικας...


http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ishere67/6.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ishere67/5.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ishere67/4.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...here67/3-1.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Η συνεχεια των φωτο καθοτι το φορουμ επιτρεπει 4 φωτογραφιες ανα μηνυμα


http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...here67/2-1.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...here67/1-1.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΜΕΝΗ

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...here67/xzz.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

να του κρεμασεις ματακι!!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

RESPIRA (ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΣΕ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΑΜΑΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΤΗΣ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΥΝΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ CGT ( http://www.cgt.org.es/ ) ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΠΑΝΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ 14 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzioM...=youtu.be&hd=1

----------


## ti einai touto pali

THIS NUMBERS ARE PERSONS...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0G27kOLVH8&feature=relmfu

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον χθες δευτερα πηγα το πρωι κατα τις 9.30 να γραψω τα φαρμακα των γερων μου στον μοναδικο ιδιωτη παθολογο που ειναι στον εοπυυ στην πολη. Πηγα πρωι γιατι λεω να μην εχει πολυ κοσμο καθως ειχα φυγει κι απο την δουλεια . Ανοιγω την πορτα στο ιατρειο και τι να δω 18 ατομα περιμεναν στην ουρα να γραψουν φαρμακα. Τι εγινε ρε πουστη μου σκεφτηκα και αναγκαστικα ειπα να περιμενω. Στην αναμονη αντιληφθηκα οτι αυτοι που γραφανε τα φαρμακα δεν πληρωναν το 10ευρω. Α λεω ειναι οι πρωτοι 50 καθε βδομαδα που δεν πληρωνουν γι αυτο εχει κοσμο. Καποια στιγμη και ενω ειχαν απομεινει 7 ατομα μπροστα μου λεει η κοπελα που εγραφε τα φαρμακα...συμπληρωθηκαν οι 50 απο εδω και περα πρεπει να πληρωνετε συμετοχη 10 ευρω. Χωρις πλακα και οι εφτα που περιμεναν μπροστα μου σηκωθηκαν και εφυγαν μαζι και κανα 2,3 που περιμεναν απο πισω μου. Ξαφνικα βρεθηκα να ειμαι ο μονος που θελω να γραψω φαρμακα. Εγραψα τα φαρμακα εσκασα τα 20 ευρω για τους γερους μου. 
Το απογευμα μετα τη δουλια παω στο φαρμακοποιο να παρω τα φαρμακα. Του λεω ρε συ ετσι και ετσι το πρωι, γαμησε τα ο κοσμακης δεν εχει ουτε 10 ευρω να γραψει τα φαρμακα του. Κοινως εχει γαμηθει η κοινωνια και ολοι αυτοι οι ηλιθιοι καθονται και περιμενουν, παρακαλανε , προσκυνανε, ψηφιζουν και ξαναψηφιζουν τον καθε πουστη πολιτικο που τους καταντησε να μην εχουν ουτε 10 ευρω αντι να ξεσηκωθουν και να αρχισουν να δερνουν να ουρλιαζουν να...δεν ξερω κι εγω τι. Ο φαρμακοποιος μου φιλος και ομοιδεατης αριστερος μου λεει "τι ψαχνεις ολοι αυτοι που ειδες εκει θα ειναι οι τελευταιοι που θα ξεσηκωθουν..." Το ξερεις μου λεει οτι καθε δευτερα πανε απο τις 6 το πρωι και κανουν ουρα στο ιατρειο το οποιο ανοιγει στις 9... Και μετα λενε γιατι παθαινει τραλαλα και καταθλιψεις ο κοσμος και αυτοκτονει...

----------


## Blue9791

Και να σκεφτεις οτι στην επαρχια (λενε τουλαχιστον) οτι ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Και μετα μου λες ποιος φταιει με τους γελοιους εργατοπατερες και "συνδικαλιστες" της γσεε και της αδεδυ. Ακομα και ο λυριτζης και ο οικονομου στον συντηρητικο "σκαϊ" το ειπαν πρωι πρωι. Σημερα που ειναι μερα πανευρωπαικης αντιδρασης και απεργιας και θα επρεπε ολα τα συνδικατα στην ευρωπη να συντονιστουν η γσεε και η αδεδυ αποφασισαν ...3ωρη σταση εργασιας ως "ισχυρο μετρο πιεσης" κατα της καταστροφης της ζωης εκατομμυριων ανθρωπων. Και μετα απορουν οι "συνδικαλιστες" γιατι τους εχει χε@μενους ο κοσμος και γιατι δεν μπορουν μια αξιοπρεπη διαδηλωση να κανουν. Ειναι πλεον αξιον αποριας ολοι αυτοι οι "εκπροσωποι της εργατικης ταξης" ποιων τα συμφεροντα εξηπυρετουν. Πιστευω και ελπιζω να ρθει συντομα η ωρα που ο κοσμος που υποφερει και καταστρεφεται θα τους ξεπερασει και θα βρει τροπο να εκδηλωσει την αντιδραση του.

----------


## Soutsi

`ένα έχω να πω, για να μην πιάσουμε πολιτική συζήτηση εδώ...
Οι Συνδικαλιστές γενικότερα είναι απο τα μεγαλύτερα δεινά αυτού του τόπου. Τον έχουν ρημάξει 2 φορές εαν οι πολιτικοί μια...
Το μεγαλύτερο σώμα διαπλοκής στον τόπο τούτο, απο την κυρά Σούλα που εκπροσωπεί τα καπί του χωριού μου μέχρι τους αρχικαραγκιόζιδες της ΑΔΕΔΥ Κ ΓΣΕΕ (παρακλάδια κομματικά)

Ούστ...πρωινιάτικα...κ είμαι ήδη κ τσιτωμένη...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον προχθες ειχα το καθιερωμενο μου ραντεβου με την ψυχιατρο / ψυχοθεραπευτρια. Οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι η μεχρι τωρα θεραπεια μου δεν με εχει αφησει ικανοποιημενο και προσπαθω να βρω μεσα απο τη συζητηση μαζι της γιατι δεν βελτιωθηκα τοσο οσο αρχικα μου ειχε πει. Η πρωτη ερωτηση μου ηταν "γιατρε υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να εχει τασεις καταθλιπτικες απο τα 15 του και να ερθει σε σενα στα 45. Δηλαδη να "φυτοζωει" μια καταθλιψη μεσα μου για πολλα χρονια την οποια εχω συνηθισει θεωροντας οτι αυτο ειναι η ζωη αλλα με τα χρονια ειτε γιατι κουραζεται ο οργανισμος ειτε γιατι αυξανονται τα αγχη να αρχισει να εκδηλωνεται πιο δυναμικα." Σε γενικες γραμμες απο οσο καταλαβα αυτο δεν μπορει να ισχυει δηλαδη αν παθεις καταθλιψη στα 15 σου αυτη θα εχει συγκεκριμενα συμπτωματα οποτε σε λιγο σχετικα καιρο αν το ψαξεις θα φτασεις στον ψυχολογο/ψυχιατρο. Αυτο που θα μπορουσε να ισχυει ειναι να εισαι ΔΥΣΘΥΜΙΚΟΣ δηλαδη να σου συμβαινει μια πολυ ηπια κατασταση καταθλιψης η οποια μπορει να διαρκει και χρονια. Συνηθως περα απο την πιθανολογουμενη γεννετικη προδιαθεση οι παραγοντες για να εμφανισεις δυσθυμια προερχονται απο το οικογενιακο και κοντινο κοινωνικο περιβαλλον. Το θεμα της δυσθυμιας το βρηκα ενδιαφερον για την παρτη μου , το ψαχνω αυτη την περιοδο, θα ρωτησω περισσοτερα την ψυχιατρο στο επομενο ραντεβου. Στην συνεχεια μιλησαμε για την πορεια της θεραπειας μου (εφεξορ 150 την ημερα) και μου ειπε οτι μετα απο 5 μηνες δεν ειδε την βελτιωση που θα περιμενε σε μενα. Μου επεμεινε να αυξησω την δοση στα 225 κατι που μου το λεει εδω και ενα μηνα διοτι πιθανως χρειαζομαι περισσοτερο φαρμακο. Αποφασισα να το κανω και θα τα πουμε σε ενα μηνα. Αυτο που εχω να πω μετα απο 5 μηνες θεραπειας ειναι οτι υπαρχει σιγουρα μια βελτιωση στην ψυχολογια μου (το καταλαβαινω ιδιως το πρωι που ξυπναω πιο ευχαριστα) αλλα δεν ειναι στα επιπεδα που θα ηθελα. Βεβαια εχω καταφερει να κοψω ευκολα το ζαναξ μαλλον λογω της επιδρασης του αντικαταθλιπτικου. Η γνωμη της ειναι να εχω παντα τα ζαναξ γιατι μπορει να μου τυχει κατι πολυ στρεσογονο και καλα ειναι να παρω τοτε για λιγο καιρο (σε αυτο συμφωνω κι εγω συμφωνα με την εως τωρα εμπειρια μου). Τελος πιαστηκαμε γυρω απο το θεμα της βιας καθοτι της ανεφερα οτι πιαστηκα στα χερια με καποιον που τα 10 σκυλια του ορμηξανε να φανε τον αγαπητον και αξιοτιμον σκυλακο μου. Μου ειπε οτι διαφωνει καθετα με την βια καθοτι η βια φερνει βια της αντετεινα οτι προσωπικα ειμαι υπερ της βιας απο ενα σημειο και περα αλλωστε της ειπα συμφωνα με τον Μαρξ " Η βια ειναι η μαμη της ιστοριας " πραγμα που το γνωριζε η ιδια (την κοβω λιγο ψαγμενη την ψυχιατρο μου κατα συριζα δημαρ μερια αν και δεν μου λεει τι ψηφιζει...). Μου πεταξε μια προσβλητικη ατακα "αμα χειροδικεις γινεσαι σαν τους χρυσαυγιτες" τι λες της ειπα δηλαδη εσυ αν εβλεπες 8 10 σκυλια να ορμανε και να δαγκανε το δικο σου και τον μαλακα που τα εχει να χαιρεται τι θα εκανες? Θα καθοσουν να το σηζυτησεις πολιτισμενα? Στο τελος την ψιλοτουμπαρα της λεω αντε και κανανε κατι στο παιδι σου τι θα εκανες? εκει κολοσε μου λεει δεν ξερω. Τελος παντων τελειωσε ο χρονος της συζητησης που ειχαμε μου εγραψε τα χαπια και η συνεχεια στο επομενο επισοδειο...

υ.γ. Επισης γαμοτι μου πολυ μιλαει η ψυχολογος μου. Δηλαδη αμα την ρωτησεις κατι αρχιζει να στο εξηγει και ετσι και αλλιως ειναι φορες που παω να την διακοψω γιατι τυγχανει να γνωριζω αυτα που λεει (σεροτονινες , πως επικοινωνουν τα νευρα κτλ) κι αυτη εκει σταματημο δεν εχει. Εχω αρχισει να υποψιαζομαι οτι με αυτα που ακουει καθε μερα εδω και χρονια ψαχνει κι αυτη καπου να ξεφορτωσει και αμα της δωσεις την ευκαιρια σταματημο δεν εχει... Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα ειναι στιγμες που σκεφτομαι ποιος κανει ψυχοθεραπεια σε ποιον, εγω η αυτη... Το θεμα ειναι οτι πληρωνω εγω για να μιλαει την μιση ωρα αυτη. Ε ρε τι τραβανε κι αυτοι οι ψυχιατροι

υ.γ2 Ψαχνοντας στο νετ Σουτσι και Μπλου βρηκα κι αυτο " Η λέξη δυσθυμία προέρχεται από την αρχαιοελληνική λέξη θυμός που θα πει ψυχή " Μαμησε τα στα αρχαια ελληνικα η ψυχη λεγοταν θυμος...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Το σκυλακι γαβ γαβ το αρνακι μεε μεε...


http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...shere67/ho.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Διαβασα προηγουμενως στο Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία το θεμα "Κάθε μέρα αγώνας;" της panicgirl και ολο αυτο το...ΓΑΜΟΤΟ που εκφραζει μου βγαλε και το δικο μου παρομοιο ΓΑΜΟΤΟ... Παει τωρα σχεδον ενας χρονος απο τοτε που εκδηλωθηκε/εμφανιστηκε/επιδεινωθηκε (ουτε κι εγω ξερω πια) το ψυχοσωματικο μου προβλημα.Ενας χρονος που το ψαχνω που εχω "κολλησει" μαζι του που καθε μερα καθε ωρα καθε στιγμη το κουβαλαω μαζι μου εχει αγκιστρωθει πανω μου και με εχει κουρασει. Ενταξει δεν ειμαι και στην κατασταση που ημουν οταν επαθα αυτο που λεγεται "εντονη αγχωδης διαταραχη" αλλα γαμοτο μου που θα παει αυτο το πραγμα...θα το σερνω μαζι μου στο υπολοιπο της ζωης μου? Ειναι πολλες φορες που μονολογω και μου βγαινει η λεξη ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ... Πρεπει να βρεθει πρεπει να υπαρχει ενας τροπος να προχωρησει η ζωη δεν μπορει να παει ετσι. Πιστευω οτι το σοκ που μου προκαλεσε εκεινη η κατασταση πριν ενα χρονο ειναι τοσο δυνατο τοσο κακο που μου εχει προκαλεσει εντονη φοβια μην ερθει η ωρα και το ξαναζησω. Πιστευω τελικα οτι αυτο που θα πρεπει να βρεθει τροπος (με ψυχοθεραπεια με φαρμακα με...δεν ξερω εγω τι)να ξεπερασω ειναι η φοβια μιας επικειμενης κρισης πανικου. Ειναι τωρα 6 μερες που ο διαολος με περιτρυγιριζει και προσπαθω να τον αποφυγω να τον νικησω να κρατηθω απο καπου. Σημερα με "τσακωσε", νιωθω κομμενος απο το πρωι απαισιοδοξος σαν να βρισκομαι σε αδιεξοδο. Θεωρησαμε με την ψυχιατρο μου οτι εχω καταθλιψη κανω 5 μηνες θεραπεια με εφεξορ και ομως ο διαολος συνεχιζει να υπαρχει και να "χτυπαει" οποτε του καυλωσει... Προσπαθω να σκεφτω καταποσο τελικα προκειται για καταθλιψη αφου μετα απο 5 μηνες θεραπειας συνεχιζω να εμφανιζω υποτροπες. Κι αν ειναι να ειναι ετσι η ζωη απο εδω και περα ας μου το ξεκαθαρισει η ψυχιατρος. Κι αν το προβλημα μου ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο και εχει χτυπησει στο γαστρεντερικο (ιδιως στο παχυ εντερο) γιατι εγω εδω και εναχρονο δεν μπορω να φαω πρασιναδα? Ποιος εγω... Που ετρωγα μια πιατελα σαλατα μαρουλι μονος μου που ετρωγα 8 και 10 μηλα την ημερα τωρα δεν μπορω ουτε να τα αγγιξω . Γιατι αμα φαω θα το "πληρωσω" την επομενη μερα με πονους στο εντερο και στην τουαλετα. Δεν ξερω ειμαι αγανακτησμενος και απελπισμενος μαζι. Απο την ολη μου εμπειρια με τα φαρμακα μονο οι βενζοδιαζεπινες μπορω να πω οτι με βοηθησαν και με βοηθανε. Ομως δεν ειναι να μπλεξεις και πολυ μαζι τους λογω εξαρτησης γι αυτο και προσπαθω να τις αποφευγω. Ομως μεσα στο ζορι μονο αυτες με εχουν βοηθησει μεχρι τωρα. Και ενταξει εδω που φτασαμε να παιρνω που και που ελα ομως που η ψυχιατρος μου απαιτει να μην τις χρησιμοποιω . Τελος παντων αυριο θα την παρω τηλεφωνο να κλεισουμε ραντεβου να ξεκαθαρισουμε μερικα πραγματα γιατι οταν με πιανει το αισθημα της απελπισιας δεν παιζεται. Αυτα κακη μερα σημερα...

----------


## Soutsi

Βρε αγόρι μου το ξέρω οτι τα λές για να ανακουφιστείς, μιας κ ξέρεις περι τίνος πρόκειται κ τις λύσεις που πρέπει να δώσεις. Απλά είναι φορές κ το καταλαβαίνω αυτό, που πάνω στην δίνη του προβλήματος θολόνουμε κ ξεχνάμε τα βασικά.
Προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις την ζωή σου βήμα βήμα. Δεν στα λέω για να τα λέω, τα πέρασα όπως κ όλοι εδώ. Δόξα τον Θεό είμαι καλύτερα απο το θέμ της κατάθλιψης αλλά ξέρω οτι το προταρχικό πρόβλημα είναι οι κρίσεις πανικού κ τα υπόλοιπα είναι παρελκόμενα.

Ξεκίνα γυμναστική τούτε! ρε συ δεν ξέρεις πόσο ευεργετική είναι! όταν ξεκλέψεις χρόνο απο τα ζωντανά, κ ξέρω οτι σου τρώνε πάαααρα πολύ χρόνο, έχω γνωστούς κ ν.έους ανθρώπους με ζώα, βρές ενα 45 λεπτο την ημέρα κ ξεκίνα!
Απο την στιγμή που σεξ δεν παίζει στην ζωή μας τόνωσε το σώμα σου με γυμναστική. Ανέβασε παλμούς ώστε να μπορείς σε χαλαρη κατάσταση να τους διαχειρίζεσαι καλύτερα. Ρίξε ιδρώτα για να κοιμηθείς το βράδυ σαν πουλάκι.
όσο πιο πολύ αγχώνεσαι τόσο το έντερο θα σαλέυει. Το έντερο έχει προσωπικότητα. Θυμάσαι που σε ενα πόστ η blue έγραψε οτι έχει νευροδιαβιβαστές? αυτό λοιπόν σημαίνει οτι έχει προσωπικότητα. Αυτα τα ξέρεις, ας μην ρητορεύω σαν την ψυχίατρο σου που παρεπιπτόντος οι πλειοψηφεία τους το κάνει αυτό, μην ανυσηχείς, κ εμένα ο δίκος μου τα ίδια κάνει.

Κάνε ρε συ γυμναστική, δοκίμασε το γμτ, τι έχεις να χάσεις? Αφού η κατάσταση είναι αφόρητη, δεν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι για αυτό? 
Ξεκίνα συστηματικά, στην αρχή γρήγορο βάδιν (ώστε να πονέσουν οι γλουτοί μετά) κ μετά το εξελίσεις σε ελαφρύ τρέξιμο, οπωσδήποτε για μισή ωρα.

Δοκίμασε το γαμώτο μου κ θα δείς, άκου με

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Thank you Soutsi μου δωσες λαβη για να τα βαλω ακομα μια φορα κατω μηπως και ...δω φως στο τουνελ (ως τωρα εχω δει τοσο φως οσο και ο κοσμακης στην ελλαδα απο τα μνημονια). Βασικα το προηγουμενο αυτο και τα επομενα μηνυματα θα τα εκτυπωσω και θα τα δωσω στην ψυχιατρο να τα διαβασει μαζι με διαφορες αποριες τις οποιες γραφω σε χαρτι και θα τις θεσω στο επομενο ραντεβου (14 δεκεμβριου). Καταρχας το οτι παιζει να εχω καταθλιψη το δεχομαι το πρωι δεν μου ειναι τοσο καλα σε αντιθεση με το βραδυ που ειμαι καλυτερα.
α) Μου λες "Προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις την ζωή σου βήμα βήμα". Εδω υπαρχει ενα θεμα δηλαδη βασισα τις ελπιδες μου στα φαρμακα οτι θα μου λυσουν το προβλημα. Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα ή τουλαχιστον αυτο που μου υποσχεθηκε η ψυχιατρος οτι θα δω. Αφου μου κανει και ψυχοθεραπεια ουτε απο εκει εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα. Δηλαδη ωραια ρε συ Soutsι να το παω βημα βημα αλλα θεωρω οτι σε αυτο ακριβως θα επρεπε να με βοηθησει η ψυχοθεραπεια πραγμα που ως τωρα δεν εχει επιτευχθει στον βαθμο που θα επρεπε (γι αυτο θα της δωσω να διαβασει αυτα που γραφω συν τις αποριες μου μηπως δεν συζηταμε ακριβως το ζορι μου)

β) Μου λες να ξεκινησω γυμναστικη και να ξεκλεψω χρονο απο καπου. Ξερεις αυτη την χρονια ειχαμε τα ζητηματα του γερου μου (εμφραγμα καρκινο στο στομαχι) τα οποια με αναγκασαν να αναλαβω και τις δικες του δουλιες θεωρωντας οτι καποια στιγμη θα επανερθει και θα επιστρεψει στα προβατακια του. Μεχρι τωρα δεν εγινε κατι τετοιο καθοτι αυτα που περασε δεν ειναι απλα πραγματα οποτε ειμαι αναγκασμενος/υποχρεωμενος να κρατησω το σπιτι τουλαχιστον ως την ανοιξη. Απο εκει και περα αν δεν μπορει θα το συζητησουμε να τα πουλησει. Βασικα τα ζωντανα και ολες τις γεωργικες εργασιες (θερισματα,σπαρσιματα κτλ) τα εκανα για δυο λογους. Ο πρωτος οταν ανακαλυψαμε οτι ο γερος ειχε εμφραγμα και ηθελε εγχειρηση του υποσχεθηκα οτι θα του κρατησω τα ζωντανα μεχρι να αναρρωσει. Εχοντας ζησει ο ιδιος το τι εστι να εχεις ανεβασμενη / διαλυμενη ψυχολογια ηξερα οτι αν του πουλουσα τα προβατακια του δεν θα το αντεχε και πιθανως να πεθαινε απο τον καημο του που λεμε. Ετσι ηρθα ακομα και σε συγκρουση με τα αδερφια μου που ζουν αλλου και απαιτουσαν να πουλησει τα ζωντανα. Καπακι μετα απο δυο μηνες ανακαλυψαμε και τον καρκινο στο στομαχι αντε νεες εγχειρησεις ευτυχως ολα πηγαν καλα αλλα θελει κι αλλο χρονο να αναρρωσει. Ο δευτερος λογος ειναι οτι λογω του οτι εχω ψυχολογικα ειπα να επιστρεψω οσο γινεται πιο κοντα στην Φυση και τα ζωα μηπως και βοηθηθω πραγμα που ως ενα βαθμο λειτουργησε θετικα. 
Ομως απο την αλλη μερια μπορεις να το δεις και σαν αυτοεγκλοβισμο. Δηλαδη η κανονικη μου δουλια ειναι μηχανικος σε μεγαλη δεκο οποτε το οχταωρο θα το φαω εκει και τα φραγκα ειναι καλα ακομα και τωρα που εχουμε κριση. Αν τα βαλω σε σειρα ξυπναω στις 6 το πρωι ταιζω προβατα κοτοπουλα κτλ μετα φευγω κατευθειαν στην δουλια που ειναι κοντα γυριζω στις 3 βγαζω τα ζωνταν κανα 2ωρο τριωρο να ξεσκασουν οριστε περασε η μερα και ειναι ηδη 7 το βραδυ. Και μου λες να ξεκινησω γυμναστικη...ποτε? 
Το εχω υποψιν να παω γυμναστηριο μολις πιασουν τα βαρια κρυα και κλεισω τα ζωντανα στον σταυλο οποτε θα εχω χρονο το απογεμα.
γ) μου λες "Ρίξε ιδρώτα για να κοιμηθείς το βράδυ σαν πουλάκι." Εχω ριξει ιδρωτα λογω γεωργοκτηνοτροφικων εργασιων , υφλα να χει η γυμναστικη και το γυμναστηριο αλλα την νυχτα το προβλημα υπαρχει. Το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι ξυπναω αρκετες φορες το βραδυ με αποτελεσμα ο οργανισμος να μην ξεκουραζεται επαρκως (δεν μπαινει σε κατασταση ρεμ και διαφορα αλλα). Κοινως εχω διαταραχη υπνου στην οποια επικεντρωνω αυτες τις μερες διοτι θεωρω οτι ενα απο τα προβληματα αν οχι το προβλημα ξεκιναει απο εκει. Προσπαθω να ξεκινησω ενα ελαφρυ υπνωτικο που μου εδωσε η ψυχιατρος το οποιο πραγματι βοηθαει (εχουν μειωθει τα ξυπνηματα) το κακο ειναι οτι ειμαι νυσταγμενος και κανα διωρο στην δουλια. Πιστευω οτι μολις συνηθισει ο οργανισμος θα το ξεπερασω κι αυτο με την νυστα στην δουλια.
Αυτα τωρα για τωρα κουραστηκα να γραφω και πρεπει και να παω και στην πολη για δουλιες της επιχειρησης τι "εξεχων στελεχος" ειμαι γαμοτο μου, τι ατομο με "υπευθυνη θεση" και αλλα 11 ομορφα παραμυθια που συνηθηζουν να λενε εδω οι υπολοιποι συναδελφοι μηχανικοι ωστε να νομιζουν οτι ειναι καποιοι (ρε μπας και θα επρεπε να αρχισω κι εγω να πιστευω αυτες τις καπιταλιστικες μαλακιες και ετσι να ...ξεπερασω την καταθλιψη μου)
Ε ρε ψυχιατρε τι εχεις να διαβασεις και να ακουσεις στο επομενο ραντεβου θα σε παρω μονοτερμα τερμα πια η ρητοριες σου που λεει η Soutsi...
Καλα να εισαι Soutsi και οσοι αλλοι κανουν τον κοπο να διαβασουν την μεγαλοκειμεναρα μου.

----------


## panicgirl

Γειά σου τι είναι τούτο πάλι... Δεν θέλω να σε καταθλίβω με τα μηνύματα μου και πραγματικά σου ζητάω συγνώμη. Καμιά φορά κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι πως ο κόσμος ξεπέρασε τις κρίσεις, ειδικά χωρίς φάρμακα...Και αισθάνομαι απαίσια που παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά. Κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία και ξέρω πως μάλλον θα κρατήσει για αρκετό καιρό ακόμη. Τα xanax τα έχω κόψει πλέον αλλά έχω ακόμη κάτι συμπτωματάκια τα οποία τα ψιλοαγνοώ. Βλέπε πόνους στο έντερο, και το κυριότερο η ζαλούρα. Αυτή η κωλοζαλούρα είναι που με τρελαίνει. Προσπαθώ κάθε μέρα να ξεφύγω από αυτό το πράγμα αλλά δεν ξέρω πως. Μόνη μου οδηγάω πιά εκτός των πρωινών που πηγαίνω με μια κοπέλα απο την δουλειά μαζί αλλά οδηγώ εγώ, έχω μπεί και 2-3 φορές σε λεωφορείο και μία σε μετρό. Παρόλα αυτά μου φαίνεται βουνάρα το πως θα το ξεπεράσω, δεν θέλω να είμαι με φάρμακα όλη μου την ζωή. Κάθε μου βήμα προηγείται απο απίστευτο άγχος αλλά μετά λέω ας το κάνω και ας πέσω και κάτω από καμιά κρίση. Όμως δεν είναι πάντα έτσι. Ο φόβος μου έχει γίνει γκόμενος πια. Δεν ξέρω μπορεί να με επηρεάζει και η ψυχοθεραπεία μιας και βγάζω τα εσώψυχα μου και αυτό δυστυχώς πονάει πολύ. Πράγματα που τα είχαμε στιβάξει τόσο ωραία και προσεχτικά μέσα μας, πόσο πολύ μπορεί να μας πονούσαν τελικά. Κάθομαι και κλαίω καμιά φορά και αισθάνομαι μόνη και πως δεν με καταλαβαίνει κανείς. 
Παρόλα αυτά φίλε τούτε δεν πρέπει να το βάζουμε κάτω. Ας συνεχίσουμε να προσπαθούμε και κάποια στιγμή θα βαρεθεί να προσπαθεί και εκείνο να μας ρίξει.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Προχθες πεθανε ο Χρονης ο Μισσιος ενας Ανθρωπος που οταν μιλαγε και οταν εγραφε σε συνεπαιρνε τοσο που απλα δεν μπορουσες να σταματησεις να τον ακους ή να διαβαζεις τα βιβλια του...
Να χαμε κανα χιλιους σαν κι αυτον να μας διδασκουν να δεις για το ποτε θα αλλαζε ο κοσμος...
Βρηκα ενα σαιτ γι αυτον http://chronismissios.wordpress.com/ και μια συνεντευξη που ειχε δωσει οπου μιλαει για πολλα και τα αναλυει τοσο απλα και ομορφα... Αξιζει σε οποιον θελει να την διαβασει πηγαινοντας στο σαιτ 



Καποτε καπου αλλου ειχε πει τα παρακατω

«Όταν σταμάτησα να είμαι επαγγελματίας επαναστάτης, είπα να γίνω κι εγώ μέλος αυτής της κοινωνίας. Να αντιληφθώ τι γίνεται και τι είναι αυτό που θέλω να ανατρέψω. Όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το σύστημα, άρχισα να αγωνίζομαι να μην με αλλάξει αυτό. Αγωνίζομαι να μείνω άνθρωπος. Και αυτό είναι η κορυφαία πολιτική μάχη. Να μπορείς να αποφύγεις τη βαρβαρότητα αυτής της εποχής. Να μπορείς να παραμείνεις άνθρωπος με τρυφερότητα. Με το δικό σου βλέμμα. Η ζωή είναι ένας δώρο που μας δίνεται μία φορά. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι όταν ξημερώνει λένε «άντε να τελειώσει κι αυτή η κωλομέρα». Και δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάνουν άλλο ένα βήμα προς το θάνατο.

Έσβησε άλλο ένα κεράκι. Αμύνομαι, λοιπόν, για να μην με αλλάξει το σύστημα. Να παραμείνω άνθρωπος. Κι αυτό για εμένα είναι μεγάλη επανάσταση. Να μη γίνω σαν κι αυτούς. Τα κατάφερα και γλίτωσα. Έσωσα την τρυφερότητα, την ευαισθησία και το ρομαντισμό μου. Γιατί πάντα έλεγα «εγώ είμαι κάποιος άλλος, δεν είμαι σαν κι εσάς. Και θέλω να παραμείνω έτσι». Αυτό, όμως, σημαίνει να αποκρούεις την καθημερινή κοινωνική βαρβαρότητα. Αν έγραφα ένα τελευταίο βιβλίο θα ήταν για το σήμερα και το αύριο. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ, όμως, ένα ωραίο αύριο. Το μεγάλο μου πρόβλημα θα ήταν πού να πάω τους ήρωές μου. Δεν βρίσκω κάποιο μέρος σε αυτό τον πλανήτη».

----------


## Joann

Ωραίο post, αλλά ρε παιδιά, τι έγινε ξαφνικά;
Με τον Μίσσιο δεν ασχολούνταν κανείς εδώ και χρόνια.
Τώρα που άφησε τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο
μέχρι και ο Παπακαλιάτης στην καινούρια ταινία του θα τον δείχνει.
Διάβασα πριν 20 χρόνια το
Χαμογέλα, ρε... τι σου ζητάνε;
και μου άρεσε πολύ.

Απόσπασμα:
"Το ξέρω πως έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε. 
Όχι, δε σε ξέχασα. Πώς να ξεχάσω, μωρέ, μόνο εσύ μου απόμεινες... 
Αλίμονο, αν χάσουμε και τη μνήμη μας, πώς θα μπορέσουμε να ξαναονειρευτούμε;... 
Όχι, ούτε φοβάμαι μη μου κάνει "ψυχολογικό πορτρέτο" η ασφάλεια, 
άμα βρει τα χειρόγραφά μου σε καμιά έρευνα. 
Δεν είμαι πια στη φυλακή, κι απ' ότι φαίνεται, 
θ' αργήσουμε κάμποσο ακόμα να μπούμε... 
Μπα, γιατί άλλωστε η ασφάλεια ούτε παρεμπιπτόντως, που λένε, 
δεν ασχολείται πια με μας."

----------


## Blue9791

Το "Χαμογελα, ρε...τι σου ζητανε;" το ειχα κανει δωρο στη μαμα μου πριν πολλα χρονια η οποια υπεφερε απο καταθλιψη.
Δεν τα καταφερα...

----------


## Joann

E το "Χαμογέλα, ρε... τι σου ζητάνε;" δεν είναι και το ...ιδανικό βιβλίο
για να ξεπεράσει κάποιος την κατάθλιψη!
Μάλλον κανένα κωμικό έπρεπε να κάνεις δώρο στη μαμά σου!
"Καλλίστο" του Τόρστεν Κρολ, το "Πνιγμός" του Τσακ Πόλανικ 
έχω ακουστά, αλλά δεν τα έχω διαβάσει.
Έχω διαβάσει το "Η εκδίκηση της Σιλάνας" του Γιάννη Ξανθούλη
και πέθανα στο γέλιο!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Που μου εισαι Μπλου μου, μας χαθηκες και μας ελειψες. Την αλλη φορα οταν το ξανακανεις να βαζεις μια πινακιδα οπως στα μαγαζια "ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ" ή "ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ". Οχι για μενα γιατον φουκαριαρη τον σκυλο μου ολο ρωταει τι κανει ο Σαμ και ο Ιβαν. Τι λεει παμε καλα :Big Grin:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ωραίο post, αλλά ρε παιδιά, τι έγινε ξαφνικά;
> Με τον Μίσσιο δεν ασχολούνταν κανείς εδώ και χρόνια.
> Τώρα που άφησε τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο
> μέχρι και ο Παπακαλιάτης στην καινούρια ταινία του θα τον δείχνει.
> Διάβασα πριν 20 χρόνια το
> Χαμογέλα, ρε... τι σου ζητάνε;
> και μου άρεσε πολύ.
> 
> Απόσπασμα:
> ...



Ποσο αλλαζει μια προταση απο ενα "κι".... και ποσο διαφορετικο νοημα παιρνει
Οταν διαβασα το "Δεν είμαι πια στη φυλακή, κι απ' ότι φαίνεται," το διαβασα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ ΑΠ ΟΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ και κουφαθηκα. Αλλο νοημα αλλα ολο νοημα...

----------


## Joann

Nαι βέβαια, αν αλλάξει μια λέξη, κι ένα γράμμα καμιά φορά,
αλλάζει τελείως το νόημα.
Σκέψου κάποτε δούλευα σαν διορθώτρια κειμένων σε κοριτσίστικο περιοδικό 
με άρθρα για ποπ σταρ και γνωστούς τραγουδιστές
και φεύγει ένα κείμενο αδιόρθωτο με άρθρο για γνωστό Έλληνα τραγουδιστή
κι εκεί που έπρεπε να γράφει "ο τάδε πουλάει μ*ο*ύρη",
έγραφε "ο τάδε πουλάει μ*α*ύρη".
Το φαντάζεσαι; Τρέχαμε και δε φτάναμε. 
Ακόμα το θυμάμαι και γελάω!

----------


## Blue9791

> Που μου εισαι Μπλου μου, μας χαθηκες και μας ελειψες. Την αλλη φορα οταν το ξανακανεις να βαζεις μια πινακιδα οπως στα μαγαζια "ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ" ή "ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ". Οχι για μενα γιατον φουκαριαρη τον σκυλο μου ολο ρωταει τι κανει ο Σαμ και ο Ιβαν. Τι λεει παμε καλα


Εδω ειμαι βρε! 
Απλα δεν ειχα τη δυνατοτητα να βαλω πινακιδα. Δεν ειχα καν ιντερνετ!
Πες στον κουκλο σου οτι ειναι μια χαρα τα σκατοπαιδα μου και του στελνουν γλυκα μιου και γαβ  :Smile:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΣΚΥΛΟΖΩΗ ΣΚΥΛΟΚΟΣΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΥΛΟΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ...
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...here67/ddd.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ishere67/a.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...shere67/aa.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

Λιωνω ρε γαμωτι μου με τα ζωντανα!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...here67/aq1.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...shere67/aq.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...here67/aq2.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

Η τελευταια τα σπαει!!!

----------


## Blue9791

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2n-M...&feature=g-all

Ετσι για να λιωσουμε στο γελιο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Π@@στη οπαπ μαμω το λοττο σου μαμω...
Αντις να βρισκομαι αραχτος στην αιωρα που με περιμενει...(αποδειξη η φωτο)

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...lipboard01.jpg

καθομαι και βλεπω τον χιονια και ακουω τον ανεμο να λυσομαναει...

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...7/DSC01478.jpg

Κλαπς...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΠΑΤΣΑΒΟΥΡΑ ΡΕ...
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ere67/kjkj.jpg

ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ... MARLEY... DOG MARLEY...
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...e67/kjkkkj.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΦΑΤΣΑΡΕΣ...
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...y-Dog-3489.jpghttp://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...og-2012-15.jpghttp://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...Animals-28.jpghttp://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...7/yuuytuuy.png

----------


## Blue9791

Να μας λιγωσεις θες ε;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ειχα χθες το μηνιαιο ραντεβου με την ψυχιατρο/ψυχοθεραπευτρια. Πηγα με την συνηθισμενη λογικη οτι παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη εδω και 6,7 μηνες (εφεξορ 150) και παραλληλα κανω την ψυχοθεραπεια μου. 
Δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος αλλα νομιζω οτι οταν πληρωνεις για ψυχοθεραπεια πας για να πεις τα ζορια σου και ο γιατρος να κατσει να σε ακουσει. 
Ξεκινησαμε την κουβεντα της ανεφερα καποια γεγονοτα που μου συνεβηκαν τον τελευταιο μηνα αλλα αντιλαμβανομουνα οτι δεν ειχε και πολυ διαθεση να μ ακουσει.
Καποια στιγμη αντιληφθηκα οτι αρχισε να μου τα χωνει οτι δεν ειμαι πολυ κοινωνικος ακομα και με τα συγγενικα μου προσωπα οτι αντιδρω υπερβολικα οταν καποιος με ενοχλει. 
Την ειχε πιασει την γιατρο λογοδιαροια ελεγε ελεγε ηταν για την δικια μου αντιληψη σχεδον προσβλητικη. Καποια στιγμη πηγα να της πω κατι μου λεει μη με διακοπτεις ασε με να στα πω, δε λεω βιδωθηκα απο μεσα μου αλλα λεω αστην να δουμε που θελει να καταληξει.
Ειπε τι ειπε περασε κι ωρα, μου εφαγε και ενα τεταρτο απαντωντας στα τηλεφωνα , πραγμα το οποιο δεν εκανε μεχρι τωρα συνηθως απαντουσε στις κλησεις οτι εχει συνεδρεια και θα τους παρει σε λιγο.
Αυτη ομως τη φορα απαντουσε κανονικα στο τηλεφωνο λες και δεν τρεχει τιποτα και μετα μου πετουσε ενα συγνωμη. Συνηθως σε ανθρωπους που εχουν τετοια συμπεριφορα απεναντι μου τους κοβω και την καλημερα που λενε αλλα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση εκανα υπομονη. 
Τελος παντων καποια στιγμη μου λεει περασε και η ωρα, ναι της λεω και δεν σου ειπα τιποτα απο αυτα που ειχα να σου πω. Ναι μου λεει πες μου, οχι της λεω δεν θα σου πω γιατι εδω κατι τρεχει και δεν εχω καταλαβει τι. 
Της λεω καταρχας σου ειπα και την προηγουμενη φορα οτι δεν πιστευω οτι εχω καταθλιψη καθοτι δεν εχω δει την βελτιωση που μου ειχες πει. Ναι μου λεει απο οτι φαινεται δεν εχεις και πιθανως τα εφεξορ σου προκαλουν περισσοτερη εριστικοτητα αντι να σε ηρεμουν.
Της λεω οτι οι πονοι στο γαστρεντερικο επανηρθαν τωρα που κρυωσε ο καιρος αρα δεν ειναι ψυχολογικης φυσεως αφου κανω θεραπεια. Μου λεει μειωσε το εφεξορ στα 75 αφου δεν σε βοηθανε.
Της λεω οτι στην περιπτωση μου το φαρμακο που με βοηθησε ηταν το ζαναξ, το οποιο το ειχα κοψει αλλα τωρα με τις ενοχλησεις πηρα 0,5 και οι πονοι σταματησαν. Αρα της λεω εχω καποιο ζορι με το γαστρεντερικο το οποιο επηρεαζεται απο το κρυο και επειδη αυτο με αγχωνει και χειροτερευει το ζορι το ζαναξ μου μειωνει το αγχος οποτε ειμαι καλυτερα.
Ναι μου λεει το ζαναξ ειναι και μυοχαλαρωτικο και μου σκαει και την βομβα ετσι στο ασχετο...μου λεει με ολα αυτα που σου ειπα σημερα αμα θελεις μη ξαναρχεσε στο κατω κατω δεν εχουμε υπογραψει κανενα συμβολαιο.
Οχι της λεω θα ξαναρθω διοτι τοσο καιρο ερχομαι συνηδειτα ωστε να δω αν εχω καποιο προβλημα καταθλιψης αλλα μαλλον δεν εχω. 
Κλεινουμε ραντεβου της λεω γραψε μου φαρμακα μου λεει δεν προλαβαινω εχει περασει η ωρα αλλωστε και να πας στο φαρμακειο θα τα πληρωσεις. Μου ηρθε να την σκυλοβρισω που ξερεις μωρη μπορει εγω να χρειαζομαι ζαναξ που θελουν κοκινη γραμμη ειπα δεν μαμιεται σηκωθηκα εφυγα. Στο αυτοκινητο αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ψυχολογικα ειμαι πιο χαλια απο οταν πηγα λεω μαμησε τα κατι δεν παει καλα εδω. Χωρια που μου χαλασε και τον υπνο και οτι ειχα αρχισει να ψιλοστρωνω.
Αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι τελικα η ψυχιατρος ηθελε να καλυψει τον κ@λο της καθοτι και διοτι ειχε αντιληφθει οτι δεν εχω καταθλιψη και σου λεει μπορει αυτος να αρχισει να φωναζει και να λεει οτι τσαμπα με ταιζεις χαπια τοσους μηνες και τσαμπα ερχομαι και στα σταζω καθε μηνα. Και για να με προλαβει μου φερθηκε επιθετικα εως προσβλητικα ωστε να μην της την πω. Πως λεμε η καλυτερη αμυνα ειναι η επιθεση ε κατι τετοιο.
Τελος παντων μου την βιδωσε σημερα την πηρα τηλεφωνο της λεω πες μου πως κοβουν τα εφεξορ μου ειπε κατι γενικολογιες μερα παρα μερα μετα καθε 2 μερες στο τελος μου λεει αυτοσχεδιασε λιγο και θα τα καταφερεις. Της λεω ακυρωσε και το ραντεβου για τον αλλον μηνα μου λεει καλα αφου ετσι νομιζεις και αυτα...
Συμπερασμα. Για μια περιοδο ετυχε να πηγαινω παραλληλα και σε αλλον ψυχιατρο. Ο αλλος ψυχιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι δεν χρειαζομαι αντικαταθλιπτικα ουτε ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι απλα ειμαι αγχωδης και να κοιταξω να παιρνω τα πραγματα πιο χαλαρα. Εγω επελεξα την γνωμη της δευτερης ψυχιατρου. Στο τελος αποδειχτηκε οτι ο πρωτος ψυχιατρος ειχε δικιο. Αντε τωρα να γλυτωσω απο τα εφεξορ δεν ξερω πως αλλα πιστευω να γινεται και να συνεχισω την ζωουλα μου παιρνωντας που και που κανενα αγχολυτικο.
Πλακα πλακα αν καποιος εχει κοψει το εφεξορ ας μου γραψει πως κοβεται μη ζησω κανενα ...περιεργο φαινομενο. Εφτασα να παιρνω 150 μιλιγκραμ
Soutsi, Blue και οποιος αλλος περιμενω την γνωμη σας

----------


## ανεμος

> Γεια σας
> Αποφασισα το λοιπον να γραψω κι εγω για το προβλημα μου
> Υποφερω,ως φαινεται, από σπαστικοτητα γεστρεντερικου , κοινως ολο το συστημα μου από τον οισοφαγο στομαχι λεπτο παχυ εντερο κανει σπασμους χωρις να τους ελεγχω (γνωμη δυο γαστρεντερολογων , γαστροσκοπηση ,κολονοσκοπηση). Το προβλημα μου ξεκινησε πριν από 12 χρονια όταν επαθα μια σπανια αρρωστια (ηωσινοφυλικη γεστρεντεριτιδα) την οποια ως να την διαγνωσουν οι γιατροι περασαν δυο μηνες με αποτελεσμα να επηρεαστει το γαστρεντερικο. Εκτοτε ζω με εξαρσεις και υφεσεις (χρονιοι πονοι στο εντερο που αντανακλουν σε αλλα σημεια πλατη μεση κτλ) .
> Πριν από δυο μηνες με χτυπησε μια γριπη (η φετινη γριπη ηταν το κατι άλλο) με αποτελεσμα να εμφανισω εντονους πονους στο γαστρεντερικο (σαν τσουξιμο, σαν μονιμο καψιμο).Ειχα φτασει να μη μπορω να φαω ουτε να πιω σχεδον τιποτα για 10 μερες. Λογικα απευθηνθηκα σε γαστρεντερολογους των οποιων η διαγνωση πανω κατω είναι η ιδια . «Σπαστικοτητα γαστρεντερικου»
> Ο ενας με παρεπεμψε σε νευρολογο (librax κτλ) 
> Ο δευτερος πιο ψαγμενος αρχικα μου ειπε πως αυτό που εχω οφειλεται σε 3 βασικους παραγοντες. ΑΓΧΟΣ+ΚΡΥΟ+ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΝ. Όλα αυτά λειτουργουν αθροιστικα μου ειπε ,ένα από αυτά αν επειδεινωθει τοτε οι πονοι αυξανονται. Μου εδωσε buscopan+ζεστη στο στομαχι+γαλα μαγνησιας. Δεν με βοηθησαν και πολύ οποτε αφου ακολουθησε γαστροσκοπηση+εποδινη κολονοσκοπηση (στριμενο εντερο…) μου ειπε ότι πρεπει να μαθω να ζω με αυτό που εχω, το χουν πολλοι ανθρωποι και διαφερει σε ενταση στον καθενα. 
> Συμφωνισε μαζι μου ότι το ζητημα είναι ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ (με βασικο παραγοντα το κρυο) αλλα λογω των χρονιων ενοχλησεων/πονων μπορει ανετα να γινει και ΨΥΧΙΚΟ. Μου ειπε να κοιταξω να μην αγχωνωμαι ιδιως σε περιοδους κρισης αλλα δεν μπορεσε να μου απαντησει πως γινεται αυτό. Δηλαδη αν ζεις με χρονιους σωματικους πονους που καποια στιγμη ξεφευγουν από το οριο που αντεχεις ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΘΕΙΣ? Μετα ,το ξερω κι εγω , το αγχος φερνει πιο πολλους πονους , οι πονοι πιο πολύ αγχος και παει λεγοντας. Τελικα μου εγραψε και minitran το οποιο δεν το εχω παρει καθως μεσα στην αναζητηση μου κατεληξα σε νευροψυχιατρο.
> Μου εκανε διαφορες ερωτησεις (οικογενιακη κατασταση, δουλεια, αν βγαινω εξω κ.α.) Η διαγνωση του ηταν πως οι χρονιοι πονοι με εχουν κουρασει και σε συνδιασμο με την επιδεινωση τους λογω γριπης, κρυου βρεθηκα σε μια κατασταση να μην μπορω να τους ελεγξω και …κατερευσα. Για να επανερθεις μου ειπε θα παρεις μια αγωγη 1mg xanax(0,5+0,5) την ημερα και 15 mg remeron το βραδυ για 3 βδομαδες.
> Ομολογω ότι την θεραπεια του δεν μπορεσα να την ακολουθησω γιατι όταν πρωτοπηρα xanax μου εφερε εντονη υπνηλια προσπαθουσα να μην κοιμηθω στην δουλεια περαν του ότι εχω και καποιο κολλημα με τα ψυχοφαρμακα λογω της μανας μου που τα παιρνει χρονια. 
> ...


Ο Ιπποκρατης ελεγε οτι το εντερο ειναι ο καθρεφτης της ψυχης.Εχει παει δικος μου ανθρωπος στο γιατρο για στομαχικα κοιλιακα προβληματα και ο γιατρος τον παρεπεμψε σε ψυχολογο.Εγω που πασχω απο σπαστικη κολιτιδα(δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που εχεις εσυ) παιρνω διαφορα φαρμακα τα οποια ομως δεν με πιανουν οταν εχω υπερβολικο αγχος.Κοινως οταν αποδεδειγμενα δεν πασχεις απο καποια διαπιστωμενη κοιλιακη,στομαχικη ασθενεια τοτε κοιταζεις αλλου.

----------


## AlphaAlpha

Παιδες οσοι εχετε εχετε θεμα με το γαστρεντερικο δοκιμαστε ομοιοπαθητικη..

----------


## Blue9791

Σου στελνω πμ.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον εκανα μια πρωτη προσπαθεια να κοψω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα (εφεξορ 150) αφου βγηκε το συμπερασμα (μετα απο 7 μηνες αγωγης) οτι μαλλον δεν εχω καταθλιψη. Γενικα πηγα να ακολουθησω τον γενικολογο τροπο που μου ειπε η ψυχιατρος που μου τα εδωσε και η οποιαστο τηλεφωνο μου ειπε ξεκινα μερα παρα μερα μετα καθε δυο μερες τελος παντων αυτοσχεδιασε και θα τα καταφερεις (ναι ειναι απαντηση ψυχιατρου αυτη να...αυτοσχεδιασω). Πηρα 150μγ την πεμπτη το πρωι και ειπα θα παρω ξανα το σαββατο. Απο την παρασκευη το βραδυ αρχισαν να μου εμφανιζονται συμπτωματα οπως να σου ερχεται να κλαψεις ετσι στα ξαφνικα και να περναει το ιδιο ξαφνικα. Ξυπνησα στις 5 το πρωι με ενα περιεργο πονοκεφαλο (οχι δυνατο) στην πισω μερια του κεφαλιου προς τον λαιμο. Με ξυπνησαν κατι περιεργαεντονα ονειρα σαν εφιαλτες που δεν τα θυμαμαι (θυμαμαι μονο κατι με φιδια). Προσπαθησα να κοιμηθω υπνος δεν με επαιρνε σηκωθηκα στις 7.30 γιατις πρωινες δουλιες τις οποιες εκανα με σχετικη δυσκολια . Αργοτερα εκατσα να πιω καφε αρχισε η ανησυχια να γινεται πιο εντονη οσο περνουσε η ωρα και εμφανιστηκαν συμπτωματα κακων σκεψεων σαν κατι κακο να προκειτε να συμβει. Διαολε λεω οχι παλι αυτα τα συμπτωματα και τααρνητικα αισθηματα τα ειχες πριν εναχρονο με την εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη. Λεω τι να κανω, παιρνω 75μγ εφεξορ θεωρω οτι προκειται για στερητικα συμπτωματα . Μετα μια ωρα παιρνω 0,5 ζαναξ τα οποια με βοηθουσαν να ηρεμισω. Ηταν να κατεβω στην πολη για δουλιες ντυνομαι λεω ξαπλωσε λιγο μηπως ηρεμισεις. Με πηρε ο υπνος ενα διωρο αλλα παλι ξυπνησα απο περιεργα ονειρα και "κομμενος". Πηρα αλλα75 μγ εφεξορ και αναμενω μηπως με βοηθησουν.Τελικα εχω δεν εχω καταθλιψη αυτο που εχω σιγουρα ειναι εξαρτηση απο το αντικαταθλιπτικο. Και ειναι ασχημη και ειναι λογικο ειναι σαν το τσιγαρο. Αν του δινεις στον οργανισμο αυτο που παραγει μονος του τοτε αυτος επαναπαυεται και σταματαει νατο παραγει. Και αν του το κοψεις τοτε μπλοκαρει και αντιδραει ασχημα. Η ουσια ειναι οτι ξαναυποφερω και δεν θελω νατο ξαναζησω. Και αυτη την φορα με ευθυνη της ψυχιατρου που πηγαινα την οποια την δευτερα θα την παρει και θα την σηκωσει. Ακους εκει να μου πει αυτοσχεδιασε και θα τα καταφερεις. Πως κυρα μου να αυτοσχεδιασω γαμω την αγανακτηση μου γαμω. Πρωτα με μπλεκεις και μετα μου λεςαυτοσχεδιασε. Τελος παντων ψαχνω και τον πρωτο ψυχιατρο που πηγα τον πηρα τηλεφωνο μου ειπε θα δει αν μπορει να με δει αυριο στο σπιτι του θα με ειδοποιησει αργοτερα. Αλλαετσι οπως ειμαι τωρα την δευτερα θα την ξεχεσω. Τι διαολο πειραματοζωο ειμαι απετυχε το πειραμα βγαλτα περα μονος σου

----------


## betelgeuse

Tουτε μια καλη ιδεα ειναι να αλλαξεις ψυχιατρο.
Ριχνοντας μια ματια στην αγωγη μου , (τριμηνιαια ) ειδα οτι τις πρωτες τρεις εβδομαδες αυξανεται η δοση σταδιακα απο τα 50 μγ μεχρι τα 300 μγ και μετα παλι τις 3 τελευταιες εβδομαδες μειωνεται απο τα 300 στα 50 . 
Αν και δεν ειναι εφεξορ , ανηκουν στην ιδια κατηγορια αρα φανταζομαι με παρομοιο τροπο θα πρεπει να τα κοψεις.
Τεσπα εγω δεν εχω παρει την αποφαση να τα ξεκινησω ακομα , δεν ξερω τι θα κανω.

----------


## betelgeuse

Και μιας και πιασαμε το θεμα ψυχιατρων , τελικα ειναι οτι να ναι οι περισσοτεροι.
Ο προτελευταιος που ειχα παει μου ειχε πει οτι δεν εχω πια καταθλιψη και οτι τα παω μια χαρα με την ιψδ και μου εδωσε χαπια.
Ο τελευταιος μου ειπε οτι δεν τα παω και τοσο καλα με την ιψδ και οτι εχω καταθλιψη αλλα μου ειπε να μην παρω φαρμακα. 
Η ψυχολογος με στειλε στον ψυχιατρο γιατι πιστευει πως πρεπει να παρω φαρμακα.
Εγω παλι δεν ξερω τι μου γινεται ......

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Και μιας και πιασαμε το θεμα ψυχιατρων , τελικα ειναι οτι να ναι οι περισσοτεροι.
> Ο προτελευταιος που ειχα παει μου ειχε πει οτι δεν εχω πια καταθλιψη και οτι τα παω μια χαρα με την ιψδ και μου εδωσε χαπια.
> Ο τελευταιος μου ειπε οτι δεν τα παω και τοσο καλα με την ιψδ και οτι εχω καταθλιψη αλλα μου ειπε να μην παρω φαρμακα. 
> Η ψυχολογος με στειλε στον ψυχιατρο γιατι πιστευει πως πρεπει να παρω φαρμακα.
> Εγω παλι δεν ξερω τι μου γινεται ......


Ακριβως αυτο που ζεις ηθελα και θελω να αποφυγω. Δηλαδη να μπλεξω με τον επομενο ψυχιατρο που θα κανει το δικο του πειραμα και παει λεγοντας. Ειναι ασχημο να βασιστεις σε καποιον ειδημονα που θασε πεισει οτι εχεις καταθλιψη νατο δεχθεις να πεις ωραια θα κανω την οποια θεραπεια και ξαφνικα μετα απο ενα εφταμηνο να σου υπονοει εμμεσως πλην σαφως οτι μαλλον δεν εχεις και μαλιστα να σου επιτιθετε φραστικα οτι ευθυνεσαι εσυ. Κοινως να μην εχει τα αρχ@Δ@α να σου πει οτι δεν μας βγηκε αυτο που υποθεσα και θα συνεχισουμε με κατι αλλο ή τελος παντων δεν μπορω νασε αναλαβω αλλα θα σου πω πως να κοψεις την εξαρτηση. Νομιζα οτι οι ψυχογιατροι ειναι πιο καθαροι και ντομπροι απο τους αλλους γιατρους αλλα ...κατεριφθη κι αυτος ο μυθος. Δεν ξερω εχω χαλαστει πολυ

----------


## ti einai touto pali

*Χαμογέλα, ρε... τι σου ζητάνε*
http://www.lifo.gr/team/readersdigest/33836


http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...43789951_n.jpghttp://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...90735865_n.jpg

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...20494985_n.jpghttp://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...08990782_n.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

Done!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

*Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μου φαινεται οτι το παρακατω ταιριαζει εδω περα...*
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...here67/288.gif

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...49957393_n.jpghttp://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...68740723_n.jpghttp://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...21209093_n.jpghttp://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...23413890_n.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

*ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΓΗ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ... ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΝΥΧΤΕΡΙΝΟΣ ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=O3gXQFUh3tc

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://vimeo.com/19376227

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRN_L3nTlLQ

----------


## Blue9791

Ωρες ηταν να μας ζηταει αυτοκινητο ο Ιβαν σε λιγο...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Και τι θα κανεις Μπλου αν σου πριξει τα ουμπαλα ο Ιβαν. Δεν θα του κανεις δωρο ενα αυτοκινητακι μερες που ειναι...
Εδω μια αγελαδα μου ειδε τις προαλλες ενα σαλιγκαρι easy rider μηχανοβιο και με επριξε να της παρω μηχανη.  :Cool: 
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ps3e149aca.jpg

ολο σουζες ειναι...
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ps567877e6.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΣΤΟ Διπολική διαταραχή ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ Γενικά ΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΝ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΛΙΚ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ...ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ :Smile: 
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...pscaf569e0.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Οταν σου λεω Blue οτι θα θελα να ειχα μια κορη να τη μαθω κιθαρα και να μου βαραει το Comfortably Numb των Pink Floyd ολιμερις κι ολονυχτις σαν το κοριτσι απο τον πλανητη Pink Floyd παρακατω
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MfvQevEuymU#!

Εχει κα φεισμπουκ http://www.facebook.com/SylwiaUrbanGuitar

----------


## Blue9791

Παιζεις κι εσυ κιθαρα πουλακι μου και θες να μεταλαμπαδευσεις τα ταλεντα σου;;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ο ΝΤΑΛΚΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΡΟΤΗ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeLghIqqkOY

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΑΓΑΠΕΣ...

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...34742675_n.jpg http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...59718887_n.png http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...08628762_n.jpg http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...50445987_n.jpg

----------


## Soutsi

Ενα όνειρο μου απο μικρή ΄'ηταν να αποκτήσω μια μικρή τίγρη κ να την μεγαλώσω εγώ! Επίσης κ μια μικρή μαϊμουδίτσα. 
Οι φωτό σου μου ξύπνησαν αναμνήσεις

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Καλα το Imagine του John Lennon ειναι η ...προσευχη μου. Βρηκα μια μαματη διασκευη στο γιουτιουμπ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-t2ouOLYYw&feature=share

Εχει και πολλα αλλα ομορφα τραγουδια που ...εφραινουν την ψυχη στο http://playingforchange.com/

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον ψαχνοντας να βρω τι εχω "ταξιδεψα " σε πολλους γιατρους. Αλλοι ηταν ασχετοι αλλοι λιγο σχετικοι και κανα δυο τρις το ειχαν πιασει καλυτερα το νοημα. Σε αυτους τους δυο τρεις θα στηριχτω και μαζι με τα δικα μου συμπερασματα ιδου που εχω καταληξει.
1. Παρα πολυ καλος γιατρος αποδεικνυεται ενας γαστρεντερολογος στην Θεσσαλονικη. Μετα τις γαστροσκοπησεις κολονοσκοπησεις μου ειχε πει. ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΑΣΤΡΕΝΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΧΥ ΕΝΤΕΡΟ. ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ? ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΡΑΜΠΟΥΛΙΞΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ. ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΟΝΑΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΝΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΝΑΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΜΠΟΥΛΗΞΟΥΝ ΠΟΝΑΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΤΕΡΟ.
ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ "ΣΤΡΑΜΠΟΥΛΙΓΜΑ " ΤΟΥ ΕΝΤΕΡΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ. Α) ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ, Β)ΤΟ ΚΡΥΟ, Γ)ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΝ. ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΑΓΧΩΘΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ Η ΑΝ ΚΡΥΩΣΕΙΣ Η ΑΝ ΦΑΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΟΝΑΣ. 
ΛΥΣΕΙΣ. ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ. ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΟ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ. ΑΠΕΦΕΥΓΕ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΣΑΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΝ , ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΦΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΝΕΣ , ΞΗΡΟΙ ΚΑΡΠΟΙ.ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΩΣ ΠΟΝΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΤΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ. ΓΙΑ ΑΚΡΑΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ.

2. Ψυχιατροι. Πηγα σε δυο . Για αυτους δεν υπαρχει σπαστικη κολιτιδα ουτε υπερσπαστικοτητα γαστρεντερικου ολα ξεκινανε απο το μυαλο και απο το στρες τα οποια με τον καιρο προκαλουν σωματικους πονους. Την γνωμη των γαστρεντερολογων δεν την δεχονται. Μου δωσαν θεραπεια αγχολυτικο με αντκαταθλιπτικο μαζι. Ομολογω οτι το αγχολυτικο ,το ζαναξ που λεμε, με βοηθησε και με βοηθαει οταν η κατασταση φτανει στο απροχωρητο. Το αντικαταθλιπτικο οπως αποδειχτηκε δεν με βοηθησε γι αυτο το περιοριζω σιγα σιγα για να το κοψω.

3. Η δικια μου γνωμη...Γενικα ειμαι ημουν αγχωδης τυπος. Αποφευγω να ενοχλω τους αλλους αλλα βιδωνομαι ασχημα αν με ενοχλησουν (ξεπερνανε τα ορια). 
Ζω σε μια περιοχη που εχει αρκετο κρυο τον χειμωνα. Πραγματικα το κρυο μου αυξανει τους πονους αφου εκτος των αλλων εχω και μια μεσοπλευριο ψυξη η οποια επηρεαζεται εκτος απο το κρυο και απο τις αλλαγες του καιρου. Υπαρχουν τροφες που πλεον με ενοχλουν ιδιως (και δυστυχως) πρασιναδες. Δυστυχως γιατι για μενα τα χορταρικα και οι σαλατες ηταν το αγαπημενο μου φαγητο. 
ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ Αν θεωρησουμε οτι το γαστρεντερικο συστημα ειναι προεκταση του εγκεφαλου τοτε επηρεαζει και επηρεαζεται απο ψυχολογικες "ανωμαλιες" (στρες). Επισης οτιδηποτε προκαλει πονο στο γαστρεντερικο εχει αμεσες επιπτωσεις στην ψυχολογια μεσω του νευρικου συστηματος. Ισχυει και το αναποδο. Δυστυχως μεχρι τωρα μπορει να με βοηθησει μονο το ζαναξ ή γενικα οι βενζοδιαζεπινες οι οποιες ομως ειναι εθιστικες και παιρνω μονο αν φτασω στα ακρα. Φυτικα σκευασματα εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα δεν ειδα διαφορα. Αποφευγω πλεον να τρωω φυτικες ινες κοιταω να ειμαι ζεστος και η ζωη συνεχιζεται...

Υ.Γ. Αν καποιος την εχει ψαξει σχετικα με αυτο που λεγεται "καντιντιαση" που οφειλεται στο βακτηριο καντιντα και εχει βρει μια ακρη παρακαλω ας μου γραψει.
Επισης αν καποιος την εχει ψαξει με ομοιοπαθητικη και ειδε βελτιωση ας μου γραψει καμμια λεπτομερεια και κανα γιατρο κατα σαλλονικη μερια η εκει γυρω. Λεω να το ψαξω το ζητημα ομοιοπαθητηκα...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Α ΡΕ ΡΑΦΑΗΛΙΔΗ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ...ΕΦΥΓΕΣ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ Ο ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΗΣ (ΠΑΛΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟΣ) ΣΑΒΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΚΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΘΝΙΚΙΣΤΙΚΟΘΡΗΣΚΕΥΤΙΚΟΦΑΣ ΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ. Α ΡΕ ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΒΑΖΕΣ ΜΥΑΛΟ ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxjie9pvmPo

----------


## trelokotsos

Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κάνεις από εσάς έχει πρόβλημα με ρεψίματα. Παίζει αυτά να είναι από άγχος? Γενικά το άγχος επηρεάζει το γαστρεντερικό?

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κάνεις από εσάς έχει πρόβλημα με ρεψίματα. Παίζει αυτά να είναι από άγχος? Γενικά το άγχος επηρεάζει το γαστρεντερικό?


trelokotso αν ειναι ενα πραγμα οπου το αγχος σωματοποιηται και προκαλει προβληματα αυτο ειναι το γαστρεντερικο. Αμα θες γινε λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος να το σηζυτησουμε

----------


## trelokotsos

Έχω αρκετά συχνά φουσκώματα και ρεψίματα αρκετές ώρες μετά το φαγητό. Όπως και άισθημα ότι το φαγητό δε κατεβαίνει εύκολα από τον οισοφάγο. Επειδή έχω άλλα συμπτώματα άγχους σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι από αυτό. Οι παθολόγοι που ρώτησα δεν δίνουν πολλή σημασία. Θεωρούν ότι είμαι αρκετά νέος για να έχω παλινδρόμηση κτλ.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Φιλε μου δεν ειμαι ειδικος για να σου πω αλλα πιθανως τα συμπτωματα σου εχουν σχεση με το αγχος. Οταν καποιος ειναι αγχωδης ενα απο τα πρωτα "καμπανακια" που χτυπαει ο οργανισμος ειναι στο γαστρεντερικο. Προκαλει διαφορων ειδων σπασμους σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο του γαστρεντερικου απο το στομα ως ...την αλλη εξοδο. Τετοια συμπτωματα που αναφερεις ειχα πριν πολλα χρονια αργοτερα γινανε πονακια στο εντερο , γαστριτιδες , οισοφαγιτιδες. Καλα ειναι αμα καπνιζεις να το κοψεις (εγω ο ¨μαγκας" ο "αρχιδαρας" καπνιζα σαν φουγαρο αρκετα χρονια και επινα φραπε σκετο με 4 κουταλακια καφε). Ο οργανισμος τελικα οσο εισαι νεος τις μακακιες που κανεις τις πολεμαει αλλα με τον καιρο χανει δυναμεις και υποχωρει αφηνοντας να δημιουργουνται/επιδεινωνονται προβληματα.
Το θεμα ειναι ψαξε τι μακακιες μπορει να κανεις αν καπνιζεις αν πινεις τι τρως ποσο τρως και κοιτα να τα διορθωσεις οσο γινεται. Για το αγχος κανεις δεν εχει την μαγικη λυση βρες τροπους να το μειωνεις εγω ας πουμε βαζω εχω τερμα εντασεις στο αυτοκινητο εχω παρατηρησει οτι με ηρεμουν καπως (γι αυτο εχω καψει τα ηχεια 3 φορες μεχρι τωρα σε 4ων χρονων αμαξι). Επισης οταν ζεις τα συμπτωματα που αναφερεις δοκιμασε να κανεις κατι πχ βγες μια βολτα και παρατηρα αν τα συμπτωματα περιοριζονται. Περα απο αυτο μεγαλη σημασια εχει να μη σου γινει "κολλημα" και να το σκεφτεσε συνεχεια γιατι τοτε γινεται χειροτερο και αρχωνεσε πιο πολυ. Παντως αν "τρωγεσε" απο μεσα σου και εχεις τα ευρα μια γαστροσκοπηση και ενας υπερηχος ανω κοιλιας θα σε βοηθησουν να ηρεμησεις μιας και δεν θα σου βρουν τιποτα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΑΣ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΗΡΙΟΝ ΤΟΥΤΟ ΜΙΣΟΓΕΜΑΤΟN ΚΑΙ ΟΥΧΙ ΜΙΣΟΑΔΕΙΟΝ...ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΣΜΑ ALL TOGETHER NOW...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3kO5jjYioY

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΚΑΙ ΓΑΜΩ... :Wink: 
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...shere67/vc.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Μεγαλωσε και ο Black κατα κοσμον Colin Vearncombe ,ωριμασε , μεστωσε και η φωνη του...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ytzQRwWeSY

Εχει και μια αλλη πολυ καλη εκτελεση στο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ5blJZviSU

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Παντως αυτοι οι ατσιδες της υγειας και των φαρμακων ωρες ωρες ειναι για τον ...βουρτσο. Πηγα προχθες να παρω χαπια για το στομαχι (τα τελευταιας τεχνολογιας αυτα με Esomeprazole). Μου λεει ο φαρμακοποιος τα 40 μιλιγκραμ που παιρνεις δεν τα εχω εχει ελλειψη το συγκεκριμενο εχω μονο των 20 μιλιγκραμ. Καλα του λεω δωσε των 20 μγ. Το κουτι με τα 14 χαπια μου λεει η με τα 28...Του λεω με τα 28 μου λεει ξαναεπεσε η τιμη τους. Του λεω ποσο μου λεει 10,90 ευρω. Του λεω ρε συ φαρμακοπιε περσι το πληρωναμε 28 ευρω. Ελα ντε μου λεει για να δεις ποσα βγαζουν. Και ακολουθει ΤΟ ΚΟΥΦΟ.
Του λεω αν τα 28 χαπια εσομεπραζολη κανουν 10,90 τα 14 χαπια ποσο κανουν? Κατσε μου λεει να δω. Το βαραει στο μηχανημα και βουαλα. Λοιπον τα 14 χαπια Esomeprazole κανουν 10,40 ευρω και τα 28 χαπια Esomeprazole κανουν... 10,90 ευρω δηλαδη μια διαφορα μισο ευρω.... Μου λεει ο φαρμακοποιος αμα το ηξερα θα σου ελλεγα κατευθειαν τα 28 χαπια...Απιστευτο και ομως ελληνικο.

----------


## Blue9791

Τι να πω γαμω τη τυχη μου με τα κωλοχαπια!
Τα'χω παρει και με δαυτα ρε παιδι μου!
Σιχτιρ πια!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Το πιτσιρικι λεγεται Καθριν Ατκινς. Ειχε βουτηξει στις λασπες για να σωσει το σκυλακι της σε πλημμυρες που ειχαν συμβει στην Αυστραλια το 2010. Αυτο θα πει αγαπη...



http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...psbde03d27.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Θ α μου πεις βρηκες λογο για να φτιαξεις κι εσυ μια ...επετειο. Λοιπον αγαπητοι/ες συμπασχοντες αυτες τις μερες κλεινω ενα χρονο απο τοτε που "εμπλεξα" κι εγω με ψυχιατρους και ψυχολογους ψαχνοντας λυσεις στο ζορι μου.
Αρχικα πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος αντιμετωπισε την αγχωδη διαταραχη που ειχα παθει τοτε. Ο τυπος εκρινε οτι χρειαζομουν θεραπεια με χαπια αλλα δεν χρειαζομουν ψυχοθεραπεια επρεπε ομως να αλλαξω πραγματα στην ζωη μου μου με διελυαν ψυχολογικα. Αργοτερα πηγα σε μια ψυχιατρο που μου εκανε και "ψυχοθεραπεια" η οποια μου προσθεσε και αντικαταθλιπτικα. Μετα απο μηνες "ψυχοθεραπειας" σταματησα γιατι η κυρια τελικα δεν ηξερε πως γινεται η ψυχοθεραπεια. Τωρα πηγαινω σε κανονικη ψυχολογο και στον πρωτο μου ψυχιατρο. Ενα βασικο συμπερασμα που εχω βγαλει ειναι οτι ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ. Στην περιπτωση μου η διαφορα που βλεπω ειναι τεραστια. Ενας ψυχιατρος εχει την εντυπωση οτι θα σου δωσει θεραπεια για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα και θα θεραπευτεις στο τελος και αυτο το μηνυμα σου περναει. Κι εσυ περιμενεις να ...νικησεις το τερας με τα χαπια. Και μπαινεις ολο και πιο βαθια... Ενας ψυχολογος εχει τελειως αλλη οπτικη. Μεσα απο την κουβεντα σε βοηθαει να καταλαβεις τι ειναι αυτο που σε "χαλαει" που σε αγχωνει και σε καταστρεφει και αφου το ανακαλυψεις θα πρεπει να κυταξεις να το αντιμετωπισεις ή να φυγεις μακρια απο αυτο.
Μαλιστα, εκανα ενα χρονο για να το ξεκαθαρισω και πλεον πρεπει να κανω τα βηματα μου ωστε να γλιτωσω απο αυτο που με "σκοτωνει" ψυχολογικα. Καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε. Εκει πιστευω τελικα ειναι η ουσια για το προβλημα πολλων απο εμας. Το οτι δεν ψαχνουμε να βρουμε την ριζα του κακου και να την ξεριζωσουμε αλλα περιμενουμε μονο απο τα φαρμακα να το κανουν. Τελικα δεν γινεται πρεπει να πολεμησουμε αυτο που μας αγχωνει και μας ριχνει.
Στην περιπτωση μου δεκαετιες τωρα αλλα περισσοτερο τα τελευταια χρονια εμπλεξα με το να κυνηγαω την μανα μου η οποια αντιμετωπιζει ψυχολογικα προβληματα. Καποια στιγμη πριν απο 3 περιπου χρονια αρχισε να μου χαλαει ο υπνος (ξυπνουσα και ξυπναω μες στη νυχτα). Ηταν το πρωτο καμπανακι οτι κατι εχει στραβωσει αφου εβλεπα οτι παρα την βοηθεια που εδινα στην μανα μου αυτη τον χαβα της... Ομως δεν το ειχα αντιληφθει ελεγα που θα παει θα στρωσει. Απο την αλλη εδω και αρκετα χρονια εχω προβλημα με το γαστρεντερικο (πονοι) οι οποιοι ηταν υποφερτοι η τουλαχιστον ειχα μαθει να τους αντεχω. Ομως μπλεκοντας με την "επιβλεψη" της μανας μου (η οποια αν την αφησεις ειναι ικανη να μπλεξει ολα τα χαπια της και δεν παιρνει και λιγα) αργα αλλα σταθερα αρχισα να "τρελενομαι" να αγχωνομαι να χανω την δυναμη μου. Στο τελος αυτος ο διαολος το συσσωρευμενο αγχος χτυπησε δυνατα...Και που θα χτυπησει? Φυσικα εκει που εχεις ευαισθησια , στην περιπτωση μου στο γαστρεντερικο και ιδιως σε πονους στο εντερο. Και να μαι στο τελος να τρεχω εγω στους γιατρους να βρω μια ακρη.
Το συμπερασμα μου τελικα... δρομολογω σταθερα τις κινησεις μου να απομακρυνθω απο αυτα που με χαλανε (πρωτα απο την μανα μου...). Οπως λεει και η ψυχολογος μου "πρεπει να ψαξεις και να βρεις και να δοκιμασεις να απομακρυνθεις απο οτι σε αγχωνει γιατι αλλιως θα ζεις μια ζωη στα χαπια.

----------


## Blue9791

Με αφορμη την επετειο σου, αυριο που ειναι και του Αγιου Βαλεντινου να στειλεις σοκολατακια και λουλουδια στους διαφορους ψυχιατρους που εχεις δει τον τελευταιο χρονο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ξερεις τι ρε Μπλου...Βεβαιως το ειχα υποψιν μου να στειλω δωρα στους ψυχιατρους , πως γινοταν να το ξεχασω αραγε μιλαμε για μεγαλο...ερωτα αλλα τα σοκολατακια και τα λουλουδια μηπως εναι κατι ..συνηθες και τετριμενο. Εγω εχω υποψιν να στειλω στις μεν γυναικες ψυχιατρους κανενα διαμαντενιο κολιε ή κατι τετοιο στους δε αντρες ...χρυσουν ωρολογιον με καδενα απο πλατινα. Αλλα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι μηπως ειμαι λιγο υπερβολικος.... Καλυτερα να τους παρω καμμια πορσε ή κανενα εξωχικο στας νησους μπαρμπαντος...
Soutsi που εισαι? Ριξε σε παρακαλω καμμια "βομβα" κι εσυ καιρο ειχα να χαμογελασω το πρωι ευτυχως η Blue εκανε το θαυμα της...

----------


## KostasBru74

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να αγοράσεις ένα εορταστικό καλαθάκι, αυτό με τα κρασιά που πάνε τα Χριστούγεννα στις εταιρίες! Βγάλε τα ποτά (μη πάνε και στράφει) και γέμισε το καλάθι με φάρμακα και χάπια! Φτιάξε μια πανδεσία χρωμάτων και γεύσεων και στείλ'τους τα με ένα μποντιμπιλνταρά ούτως ώστε να είσαι και σίγουρος οτι θα τα δοκιμάσουν.

Τις πόρσε και τα διαμαντένια κολλιέ νομίζω τους τα έχεις κάνει ήδη δώρο  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Με πρόθεση χιούμορ πάντα....

----------


## ti einai touto pali

φιλε KostasBru74 καλη η σκεψη σου αλλα διολου αριστοκρατικη...Μετα απο πολλη σκεψη χθες τελικα αποφασισα να τους κανω δωρο κατι νησακια κατα ιθακη μερια που πουλιουνται Ηταν να τα παρουν κατι φτωχαδακια εμιρηδες απο το καταρ νομιζω αλλα ναυαγησε η συμφωνια (τους καημενους τους εμιρηδες πολυ λυπηθηκα τι θελανε κι αυτοι ενα νησακι να ξεκουρασουν λιγο το κοκαλακι τους). Τελος παντων ηδη εστειλα τους δικηγορους μου (εχουν γραφειο στο νιου γιορκ) να δουνε πως θα τα αγορασω να τα χαρισω στους ψυχιατρους μου να κανω κι εγω μια καλη πραξη ρε γαμοτο... Που ξερεις μετα απο χρονια οταν τα τιναξω μπορει να το εκτιμησουν και να βγαλουν καμμια θεραπεια με το ονομα μου ωστε να μεινω στους αιωνας ωσαν τον Τουταγχαμων τον τριτο...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

:Big Grin: 
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ps630fa643.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ps303f37b5.jpg
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...pscb8d01b3.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ps36235fe7.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

Εμ δεν μου δινουν και μενα κανενα βραβειο να βγαλω τα σωψυχα μου!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Θα τους παρει και θα τους σηκωσει... ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...=UhAkFi7pClw#!
Τρεις ήταν οι μεγαλειώδεις στιγμές της σημερινής πορείας ενάντια στην εξόρυξη χρυσού στην Θεσσαλονίκη: η πρώτη όταν οι κάτοικοι της Κερατέας ήρθαν με το πανό τους και 20.000 κόσμου τους υποδεχόταν με χειροκροτήματα και συνθήματα. Η δεύτερη όταν η πορεία των εκπαιδευτικών ενώθηκε με τους διαδηλωτές. Κι η τρίτη όταν αυτό το πελώριο, ενθουσιώδες ποτάμι άρχισε να κυλάει στην παραλιακή λεωφόρο Νίκης. Πρόκειται για μια από τις μεγαλύτερες πορείες των τελευταίων ετών και - τύχαια; - η αστυνομία δεν επέτρεψε στους φωτορεπορτέρ να τραβήξουν εικόνες από τον Λευκό Πύργο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Βρηκα μια φωτο στο φεισμπουκ αν και δεν ειμαι πολυ των ηγετων ειναι χαρακτηριστικη...
Ο μακαριτης ο Τσαβεζ φιλαει τα χερια του λαου του ειναι "κομματι" του. 
Στο Ελλαντα τρεχαν και τρεχουν να φιλησουν τα βρωμοχερα του καθε ξεφτιλα πολιτικου λες και ειναι κανας θεος...
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ps31d565f3.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ε ρε τι πετυχενει κανεις βαρετοσερφαροντας στο ιντερνετ.Μια απο τις πιο αγαπημενες μου ταινιες και "ξεχασμενη" με τα χρονια... Το Barfly μια ταινια με τον μικι ρουρκ και την φει νταναγουει βασισμενο στην αυτοβιογραφια ενος μεγαλου "τρελλου"
συγγραφεα ποιητη του τσαρλς μπουκοβσκι. Και η πιο αγαπημενη στιγμη στην ταινια παρακατω
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10AdjoNLfvQ

TO ALL MY FRIENDS ...ΓΑΜΟΤΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Μωρε δεν ξερω αν μας ...ψεκαζουν τιποτα αλλα ωρες ωρες οι ανθρωποι ειναι πολυ ηλιθιοι...
Δηλαδη μεχρι τωρα ηξερα τον ζωολογικο κηπο ...Τωρα αυτο στην φωτο πως το λεμε? Ανθρωπολογικο κηπο?
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ps95c70bf4.jpg

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Αγαπητο μου γαστρεντερικο σε χαιρετω... Παει σχεδον εναμισης χρονος απο τοτε που αρχισες να με ενοχλεις εντονα και βασανιστικα. Tι σπασμοι τι τασεις εμετου τι πονος στο στομαχι τι τσουξιμο στα εντερα …χαμος σου λεω. Τοσο που αναγκαστηκα να κανω 3 γαστροσκοπησεις μια κολονοσκοπηση, δυο υπερηχους ανω κατω κοιλιας και καμμια 10ρια εξετασεις αιματος.Γυρισα διαφορους γιατρους ολοι ειχαν την αποψη της ειδικοτητας τους σχετικα με αυτό που μου συνεβαινε αλλα τα φαρμακα τους δεν με βοηθουσαν. 
Ετσι , αφου δεν υπηρχε τιποτε παθολογικο, καταληξαμε σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος διεγνωσε "εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη" και ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα. Μου εδωσε αγχολυτικο και ηρεμιστικο για μια περιοδο , δεν λεω καλυτερεψα ομως δεν θεραπευτηκα. 
Στην συνεχεια ,αγαπητο μου γαστρεντερικο, καταληξαμε σε ψυχιατρο/ψυχοθεραπευτρια. Η διαγνωση : Aγχος και καταθληπτικες τασεις. Περαν του αγχωλυτικου μας προσθεσε και αντικαταθλιπτικο και μας επεισε οτι "ειμαστε καταθλιπτικοι". Οι μηνες περνουσανε η βελτιωση που μας υποσχεθηκε η ψυχιατρος/ψυχοθεραπευτρια δεν ερχοτανε παροτι μας αυξενε τις δοσεις οποτε μια μερα τα "σπασαμε" με την ψυχιατρο γιατι δεν της αρεσε που που την ρωτουσα γιατι δεν βελτιωνομουν και δεν ηθελε να παραδεχθει οτι ειχε κανει λαθος και δεν ημουν καταθλιπτικος.
Νευρικος ναι αγχωδης ναι , καταθλιπτικος ομως ΟΧΙ.

Τελος παντων το επομενο σταδιο ηταν να καταληξουμε σε Ψυχολογο. Στην αρχη ειμασταν "κουμπωμενοι" εχοντας και την εμπειρια της προηγουμενης ψυχιατρου/ψυχοθεραπευτριας και δεν περιμεναμε και πολλα πραγματα. Στην πορεια ομως 
ανακαλυψαμε οτι "ανακαλυψαμε θησαυρο". Μεσα απο την κουβεντα η ψυχολογος μας εβαλε να σκεφτουμε και να ψαχτουμε μηπως τελικα η κακιστη διαθεση και τα εντονα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι φτιαγμενα,σε έναν μεγαλο βαθμο, μεσα στο μυαλο. Και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα μας εδειξε οτι υπαρχουν δρομοι για να καλυτερεψουν (αν οχι να διορθωθουν) ολα αυτα. Σιγα σιγα μας εμαθε και μας μαθαινει πως να μειωνουμε το αγχος πως να μειωσουμε τις σωματικες εκδηλωσεις του πως να ξαναρχισουμε να ειμαστε καλα.
Δε λεω αγνωστος δρομος ωρες ωρες μου φαινεται οτι ειναι δυσκολο να τον περπατησω, τοσα χρονια εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι να εισαι καλα, αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι εδω υπαρχει ελπιδα...
Δε λεω οτι ειμαι καλα αγαπητο μου γαστρεντερικο αλλα σιγουρα ειμαι καλυτερα. Και αυτο ειναι κατι...
Πλεον τα ξυπνηματα μου μεσα στην νυχτα καθε μια ωρα εχουν περιοριστει, κοιμαμαι μετα απο χρονια καλυτερα και βαθυτερα. Και παρατηρω οτι αν κοιμασε καλυτερα και βαθυτερα τοτε εισαι πιο αισιοδοξος την ημερα. 
Παρεπιπτοντως την νυχτα πριν κοιμιθουμε σβηνουμε την τηλεοραση γιατι το φως της επηρεαζει τον εγκεφαλο και ξυπναμε συχνα. Και αυτό που λενε «βλεπω τηλεοραση για να νυσταξω» είναι λαθος η τηλεοραση δεν ηρεμει η τηλεοραση προκαλει υπερενταση. 
Ασε που, αγαπητο μου γαστρεντερικο, σταματησα να τρωω 4 και 5 φορες μεσα στην νυχτα (νυχτερινη υπερφαγια λεγεται) και πλεον δεν σε ταλαιπωρω τοσο πολυ και εσενα γιατι επρεπε να "δουλευεις" νυχτα ενω κανονικα επρεπε να ξεκουραζεσε. Τωρα πρεπει να ξαναμαθω να τρωω το πρωι το μεσημερι και το απογευμα όπως εκανα παλια.
Εχει πολυ δρομο ακομα υπαρχουν σκαμπανεβασματα , κακες στιγμες και ωρες αλλα υπαρχει ελπιδα και αφου υπαρχει ελπιδα υπαρχει αισιοδοξια οτι κατι καλο θα βγει στο τελος. ..

----------


## ΜΙΝΑ

να πηγαινεις ολο και καλυτερα μερα με την μερα σου ευχομαι,καλο μου. αισιοδοξο το μυνημα σου παρα πολυ. εγω μεσα σε 3 βδομαδες καταφεραν κολογιατροι να με κανουν να πιστεψω οτι θα παθω αγοραφοβια καταθλιψη και χιλια αλλα δυο. ενας κερατας δεν βρεθηκε να μου εξηγησει οτι κατι κολοφαρμακα μου εκαναν ανω κατω τον οργανισμο. το μονο που εχω τωρα ειναι πρωινο αγχος. λες και μου εμεινε σοκ απο οσα τραβηξα. εχω φοβηθει αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω.

----------


## Blue9791

> να πηγαινεις ολο και καλυτερα μερα με την μερα σου ευχομαι,καλο μου. αισιοδοξο το μυνημα σου παρα πολυ. εγω μεσα σε 3 βδομαδες καταφεραν κολογιατροι να με κανουν να πιστεψω οτι θα παθω αγοραφοβια καταθλιψη και χιλια αλλα δυο. ενας κερατας δεν βρεθηκε να μου εξηγησει οτι κατι κολοφαρμακα μου εκαναν ανω κατω τον οργανισμο. το μονο που εχω τωρα ειναι πρωινο αγχος. λες και μου εμεινε σοκ απο οσα τραβηξα. εχω φοβηθει αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω.


Αυτο το πρωινο αγχος... Ειναι οντως μια αναμνηση του σοκ που περασες. Κι εγω το παθαινω ακομα και τωρα που θεωρω οτι ειμαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο.
Τελικα αν εισαι εσυ καλα με σενα, δεν καταπινεις οσα γινονται γυρω σου και δε γουσταρεις, ολα θα ειναι καλα!
Και να μην φοβασαι!
Ποτε! Τιποτα δεν ειναι τοσο τρομακτικο οσο ο ιδιος ο φοβος!

----------


## Blue9791

> Αγαπητο μου γαστρεντερικο σε χαιρετω... Παει σχεδον εναμισης χρονος απο τοτε που αρχισες να με ενοχλεις εντονα και βασανιστικα. Tι σπασμοι τι τασεις εμετου τι πονος στο στομαχι τι τσουξιμο στα εντερα …χαμος σου λεω. Τοσο που αναγκαστηκα να κανω 3 γαστροσκοπησεις μια κολονοσκοπηση, δυο υπερηχους ανω κατω κοιλιας και καμμια 10ρια εξετασεις αιματος.Γυρισα διαφορους γιατρους ολοι ειχαν την αποψη της ειδικοτητας τους σχετικα με αυτό που μου συνεβαινε αλλα τα φαρμακα τους δεν με βοηθουσαν. 
> Ετσι , αφου δεν υπηρχε τιποτε παθολογικο, καταληξαμε σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος διεγνωσε "εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη" και ψυχοσωματικα συμπτωματα. Μου εδωσε αγχολυτικο και ηρεμιστικο για μια περιοδο , δεν λεω καλυτερεψα ομως δεν θεραπευτηκα. 
> Στην συνεχεια ,αγαπητο μου γαστρεντερικο, καταληξαμε σε ψυχιατρο/ψυχοθεραπευτρια. Η διαγνωση : Aγχος και καταθληπτικες τασεις. Περαν του αγχωλυτικου μας προσθεσε και αντικαταθλιπτικο και μας επεισε οτι "ειμαστε καταθλιπτικοι". Οι μηνες περνουσανε η βελτιωση που μας υποσχεθηκε η ψυχιατρος/ψυχοθεραπευτρια δεν ερχοτανε παροτι μας αυξενε τις δοσεις οποτε μια μερα τα "σπασαμε" με την ψυχιατρο γιατι δεν της αρεσε που που την ρωτουσα γιατι δεν βελτιωνομουν και δεν ηθελε να παραδεχθει οτι ειχε κανει λαθος και δεν ημουν καταθλιπτικος.
> Νευρικος ναι αγχωδης ναι , καταθλιπτικος ομως ΟΧΙ.
> 
> Τελος παντων το επομενο σταδιο ηταν να καταληξουμε σε Ψυχολογο. Στην αρχη ειμασταν "κουμπωμενοι" εχοντας και την εμπειρια της προηγουμενης ψυχιατρου/ψυχοθεραπευτριας και δεν περιμεναμε και πολλα πραγματα. Στην πορεια ομως 
> ανακαλυψαμε οτι "ανακαλυψαμε θησαυρο". Μεσα απο την κουβεντα η ψυχολογος μας εβαλε να σκεφτουμε και να ψαχτουμε μηπως τελικα η κακιστη διαθεση και τα εντονα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι φτιαγμενα,σε έναν μεγαλο βαθμο, μεσα στο μυαλο. Και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα μας εδειξε οτι υπαρχουν δρομοι για να καλυτερεψουν (αν οχι να διορθωθουν) ολα αυτα. Σιγα σιγα μας εμαθε και μας μαθαινει πως να μειωνουμε το αγχος πως να μειωσουμε τις σωματικες εκδηλωσεις του πως να ξαναρχισουμε να ειμαστε καλα.
> Δε λεω αγνωστος δρομος ωρες ωρες μου φαινεται οτι ειναι δυσκολο να τον περπατησω, τοσα χρονια εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι να εισαι καλα, αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι εδω υπαρχει ελπιδα...
> Δε λεω οτι ειμαι καλα αγαπητο μου γαστρεντερικο αλλα σιγουρα ειμαι καλυτερα. Και αυτο ειναι κατι...
> ...


Τελικα τι εχουμε καταλαβει απο ολο αυτο;
Οτι το σωμα μας ειναι πολυ πιο εξυπνο και απαιτητικο απο εμας τους ιδιους.
Οταν κατι δεν παει καλα και εσυ δεν το ξερεις γιατι εχεις "συνηθησει" ερχεται το αγαπητο σου γαστρεντερικο και σου φωναζει με ολη του τη δυναμη μπας και ξυπνησεις και αλλαξεις τον κοσμο σου!
Για ολους ισχυει το ιδιο.
Καποιο κομματι του σωματος μας αρχιζει να εξαγριωνεται και παρασερνει ολο το σωμα στην επανασταση που εμεις φοβομαστε να κανουμε.
Πουλακι, ειμαι πολυ υπερηφανη για σενα  :Smile:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> να πηγαινεις ολο και καλυτερα μερα με την μερα σου ευχομαι,καλο μου. αισιοδοξο το μυνημα σου παρα πολυ. εγω μεσα σε 3 βδομαδες καταφεραν κολογιατροι να με κανουν να πιστεψω οτι θα παθω αγοραφοβια καταθλιψη και χιλια αλλα δυο. ενας κερατας δεν βρεθηκε να μου εξηγησει οτι κατι κολοφαρμακα μου εκαναν ανω κατω τον οργανισμο. το μονο που εχω τωρα ειναι πρωινο αγχος. λες και μου εμεινε σοκ απο οσα τραβηξα. εχω φοβηθει αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω.


MINA την ουσια την γραφεις στο τελος που λες...*αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω*. Απο οσα εχω ζησει μεχρι τωρα καταλαβαινω οτι η δικη μου μεγαλη καταρρευση εγινε οταν "παραιτηθηκα" και ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν λυσεις για μενα. Το κακο ειναι οτι σε αυτη την κονωνια που εχει ταμπου με τους ψυχογιατρους (γιατι θεωρηται οτι αν πας σε ψυχογιατρο εισαι "τρελλος") δεν σε μαθαινουν απο νωρις οτι αυτοι μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν. Μιλαω για μενα καθως θυμαμαι πραγματα και καταστασεις τα οποια αργα αλλα σταθερα με οδηγουσαν στην καταρρευση και δεν ηξερα οτι καλα θα ηταν να παω σε καποιον ψυχολογο ψυχοθεραπευτη για να τα αντιμετωπισω. Και επρεπε να περασουν χρονια να μου εμφανιστουν διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα στο τελος να καταρρευσω για να ανακαλυψω οτι επρεπε πολυ πιο νωρις να απευθυνθω σε ψυχολογο. Θα πει καποιος καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε αλλα γαμοτο αν γνωριζα κι εγω και τοσοι αλλοι οτι οι πονοι στο γαστρεντερικο η οι πονοκεφαλοι η οι ζαλαδες κ.α. μπορει να προερχονται απο την κακη ψυχολογια θα ειχα προλαβει πιο νωρις το κακο.
Οσο για το πρωινο αγχος που αναφερεις που εγω το λεω κακη διαθεση και ψυχολογια το εχω χρονια και ,αληθεια το πιστευω, οταν και αν ερθει εκεινη η ωρα που θα αισθανομαι καλα το πρωι τοτε θα εχω ξαναβρει τον "καλο τον δρομο".

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Τελικα τι εχουμε καταλαβει απο ολο αυτο;
> Οτι το σωμα μας ειναι πολυ πιο εξυπνο και απαιτητικο απο εμας τους ιδιους.
> Οταν κατι δεν παει καλα και εσυ δεν το ξερεις γιατι εχεις "συνηθησει" ερχεται το αγαπητο σου γαστρεντερικο και σου φωναζει με ολη του τη δυναμη μπας και ξυπνησεις και αλλαξεις τον κοσμο σου!
> Για ολους ισχυει το ιδιο.
> Καποιο κομματι του σωματος μας αρχιζει να εξαγριωνεται και παρασερνει ολο το σωμα στην επανασταση που εμεις φοβομαστε να κανουμε.
> Πουλακι, ειμαι πολυ υπερηφανη για σενα


Blue θυμηθηκα που σε καποια μηνυματα σου εγραφες οτι πρεπει να μαθουμε τους πανικους και να μη "χανομαστε" οταν μας συμβαινουν. Δε ξερω ποσο το ειχες συνηδιτοποιησει και εσυ που το εγραφες αλλα τωρα το καταλαβαινω καλυτερα, οτι αυτοι οι "δαιμονες" δεν ειναι τιποτε παραπανω απο μια εκδηλωση του συσσωρευμενου αγχους. Μια προειδοποιηση του οργανισμου μας οτι κατι δεν κανουμε καλα και θα πρεπει να το βρουμε και να το διορθωσουμε. Καποια στιγμη θα πρεπει να ψαξουμε και να βρουμε τους φοβους και τις φοβιες μας και να τα αντιμετωπισουμε. Οσο πιο νωρις το κανουμε αυτο το "ξεκαθαρισμα" τοσο καλυτερα για μας. 
Blue κι εγω πολυ περηφανος για σενα... :Big Grin:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον ας ξανασυμπηκνωσω τα συμπερασματα μου σχετικα με το γαστρενερικο καθως τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω ξεδιαλυνει μερικα πραματα.
Πριν απο εναμιση χρονο περιπου εμφανισα καποιου ειδους διαταραχη, πιθανως αγχωδη, η οποια ξεσπασε στο γαστρεντερικο μου (πονοι τσουξιματα εντονη δυσφορια ψυχολογικη καταρρευση σπασμοι στο εντερο)
Μετα απο "αναζητηση" σε διαφορες ειδικοτητες γιατρων κατεληξα σε ψυχιατρους οι οποιοι θεωρησαν οτι αυτο που ειχα παθει εχριζε αγχολυτικης και αντικαταθλιπτικης αγωγης. Σχεδον επι ενα χρονο επαιρνα αγωγη (χαναχ και εφεξορ). 
Τα αποτελεσματα τους...
Το μεν χαναχ ομολογω οτι με βοηθησε οταν τα συμπτωματα ηταν εντονα, με βοηθησε να στανιαρω που λεμε.
Το εφεξορ αποδειχτηκε για την περιπτωση μου μια μακακια και μιση. Οχι μονο δεν με βοηθουσε αλλα ειχε επιπτωσεις στην λιμπιντο και στην δυσκιλιοτητα την οποια εχω επιδεινονοντας τελικα την εντονη σπαστικη κολιτιδα που εχω. Επισης μου προσθεσε μερικα κιλα παραπανω καθως τα χαπια αυτα σε κανουν νωχελικο και με καποιον τροπο σου αυξανουν την ορεξη (ας λενε τα αντιθετα οι ψυχιατροι)
Τελικα ειχα βρεθει σε μια ηλιθια κατασταση απο την μια επαιρνα χαπια τα οποια υποτιθεται καταπολεμουσαν την καταθλιψη και το αγχος που ειχα... απο την αλλη ομως επιδεινωναν τα σωματικα προβληματα που εχω (σπαστικοι πονοι στο γαστρεντερικο με αντανακλασεις στα πλευρα στην μεση και στα γεννητικα οργανα). Λογω αυτων των σπαστικων πονων ο ενας ψυχιατρος μου χορηγησε dogmatyl 50mg καθε που οι πονοι θα ...παραηταν σπαστικοι. Πραγματι αυτο βοηθουσε.
Καποια στιγμη πριν απο 5 μηνες περιπου βλεποντας οτι αυτο που κανω ειναι εν τελει αδιεξοδο ...παρατησα τους ψυχιατρους και ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια σε ψυχολογο.
Η ψυχολογος μου μου προτεινε να αρχισω σιγα σιγα να κοβω τα χαπια καθοτι γι αυτην τα χαπια ιδιως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειναι ενα παραμυθι και μισο και τα αγχολυτικα απλα καλυπτουν το προβλημα αλλα δεν το λυνουν. Τα εφεξορ τα εκοψα σχετικα ευκολα . Με τα χαναξ ζοριστηκα λιγο αλλωστε ειναι γνωστο οτι προκαλουν εθισμο. Πιστευω οτι για την διακοπη των χαπιων βοηθησαν οι εναλλακτικοι τροποι διαχειρησης του αγχους που με "διδαξε' η ψυχολογος.
Τελος παντων εδω και 40 μερες περιπου ειμαι χωρις χαπια. Πριν απο ενα 10ημερο περιπου ξαναθυμηθικα την θεραπεια που μου ειχε προτεινει ενας γαστρεντερολογος πριν ενα χρονο περιπου η οποια αφορα την υπερσπαστικοτητα του γαστρεντερικου η οποια σε μενα μεταφραζεται κατα βαση με δυσκοιλιοτητα και πονους στο εντερο.
Ο γαστρεντερολογος μου ειχε πει οτι αυτο που εχω επηρεαζεται απο τρεις παραγοντες.
1 ΑΓΧΟΣ
2 ΚΡΥΟ
3 ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ.
Μου ειχε πει οτι οταν εχω εντονους πονους να πινω μια δυο κουταλιες "γαλα μαγνησιας" την ημερα και να παιρνω 1,2 σπασμολυτικα (buscopan, spasmoapotel) και αν αυτα δεν βοηθανε τοτε να παρω dogmatyl 50mg και να φροντιζω να ειναι ζεστη η περιοχη της κοιλιας. Επισης μου ειχε πει να τα γραψω ολα στ...χιδια μου, η ζωη ειναι μικρη.....
Την θεραπεια του προσπαθησα να την ακολουθησω τοτε ενω ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ επαιρνα αγχολυτικο και αντικαταθλιπτικο. 
Τελικα τωρα ανακαλυπτω οτι το λαθος ηταν σε αυτον τον συνδιασμο.
Τον τελευταιο καιρο που σταματησα τελειως τα αγχολυτικα/αντικαταθλιπτικα και παιρνω μονο την θεραπεια του γαστρεντερολογου ομολογω οτι εχω δει διαφορα. Οι πονοι στο γαστρεντερικο (οι οποιοι δεν ξερω πως με ριχνουν ψυχολογικα) εχουν περιοριστει σε διαχειρισιμο επιπεδο ενω παραλληλα ειμαι καλυτερα ψυχολογικα γιατι δεν ποναω τοσο. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΝΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΕΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ.
Χθες ανακαλυψα και κατι αλλο που επιδεινωνει τους σπαστικους πονους στο εντερο. Χρειαστηκε να κανω μια μικροεπεμβαση στο νοσοκομειο για αφαιρεση αποστηματος και μου κανανε ενεση αντιβιωτικου. Στη συνεχεια ο γιατρος μου εγραψε χαπια αντιβιωση αλλα εγω του ειπα το προβλημα με το εντερο και με "καταλαβε" κατευθειαν καθοτι μου φανηκε ομοιοπαθης. Μου ειπε οτι η ενεση αντιβιωτικου θα μου δειξει αν επιδεινωθει το προβλημα στο εντερο. Πραγματι δυστυχως μετα απο μερικες ωρες οι πονοι στο εντερο επιδεινωθηκαν λογω αντιβιωσης. 
(Παντως ο γιατρος στο νοσοκομειο μαλλον τραβαει μια απο τα ιδια γιατι αρχισε να με ρωταει που εχω παει και τι παιρνω...)
Οποτε εχουμε και λεμε.
"ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ"= Δυσκοιλιοτητα/πονοι σπαστικοι στο γαστρεντερικο με αντανακλασεις στην μεση στην πλατη και στα γεννητικα οργανα με παραλληλη ψυχολογικη καταπτωση
Παραγοντες που το επιδεινωνουν
1. ΑΓΧΟΣ. Βρισκουμε τροπους να το διαχειριζομαστε (δυσκολος δρομος  :Frown: ) και κοιταμε να αποφευγουμε αυτους και αυτα που μας χαλανε (ΒΑΣΙΚΟ...)
2. ΚΡΥΟ. Προσπαθουμε να ζεστανουμε την περιοχη της κοιλιας και τις πατουσες.
3. ΤΡΟΦΕΣ. Αν εχουμε παρατηρησει οτι καποιες τροφες μας πειραζουν τις αποφευγουμε για μια περιοδο
4. ΑΝΤΙΒΙΩΣΕΙΣ. Ειναι γνωστο οτι επηρεαζουν τη χλωριδα του εντερου γι αυτο αν παρατηρουμε αυξηση των πονων το συζηταμε με τον γιατρο μας.
5. ΚΑΦΕΣ. Δυστυχως σε περιοδο εντονων πονων του επιδεινωνει οποτε αν μπορουμε τον αποφευγουμε
6. ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ. Παροτι χρονια τωρα ειμαι χρηστης ηλεκτρονικου τσιγαρου παρατηρω οτι η νικοτινη και με αυτο τον τροπο μου πειραζει το στομαχι και το εντερο. Ελπιζω να το κοψω και αυτο καποια στιγμη
7. ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ/ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ. Επηρεαζουν /επιδεινωνουν την δυσκοιλιοτητα.
8. ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ.(ΚΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΤΗΜΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΥΣΗ ) Η τελευταια μου ανακαλυψη...πραγματικα βοηθαει ηρεμεις χαλαρωνεις χανεις κιλα παιρνεις βαθιες ανασες σκεφτεσε καλυτερα αισθανεσε πιο δυνατος ψυχολογικα και σωματικα και αισθανεσε πιο ευχαριστα
9. ΚΑΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ. Αυτες που σε βοηθανε να "ξεχαστεις" ειτε ειναι ανθρωπος ειτε ζωο.
Αυτα...

----------


## Blue9791

Εσυ κι εισαι επι πτυχιω!
Το εχεις σκισει το θεμα!
Χαιρομαι πολυ που εχεις οργανωσει τοσο πολυ αυτο που σου συμβαινει και που το αντιμετωπιζεις ετσι.
Δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο χαιρομαι!
Εν τω μεταξυ η λατρεια εχει σπαστικη κολιτιδα. Πολλα χρονια μεν αλλα οχι με συχνες εμφανισεις.
Το προηγουμενο πσκ την εριξε κατω και την ψοφησε.
Αγχος η αιτια βεβαια...
Σκεψου οτι ακομα και με σπασμολυτικα δεν συνερχοταν.
Πηγε σε εναν γαστρεντερολογο και της ειπε να παιρνει 2 duspatalin την ημερα μεχρι να ηρεμησει.
Ελα ομως που ναι μεν δεν ποναει αλλα εχει αδρανησει τελειως το εντερο και κοντευει εβδομαδα που δεν εχει ενεργηθει...
Ασε σου λεω δραμα.
Και τωρα ειναι στη φαση που δεν ξερει καν τι να φαει γιατι απο τη μια δεν θελει να ερεθισει το εντερο της αλλα απο την αλλη πρεπει να κανει και κατι για να το κινητοποιησει!
Φυσικα σταματησε τα σπασμολυτικα εδω και 2 μερες αλλα δεν ειδε φως ακομα.
Ειναι κι αυτο το γαστρεντερικο ρε παιδι μου... μη σου λαχει...

----------


## Blue9791

> MINA την ουσια την γραφεις στο τελος που λες...*αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω*. Απο οσα εχω ζησει μεχρι τωρα καταλαβαινω οτι η δικη μου μεγαλη καταρρευση εγινε οταν "παραιτηθηκα" και ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν λυσεις για μενα. Το κακο ειναι οτι σε αυτη την κονωνια που εχει ταμπου με τους ψυχογιατρους (γιατι θεωρηται οτι αν πας σε ψυχογιατρο εισαι "τρελλος") δεν σε μαθαινουν απο νωρις οτι αυτοι μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν. Μιλαω για μενα καθως θυμαμαι πραγματα και καταστασεις τα οποια αργα αλλα σταθερα με οδηγουσαν στην καταρρευση και δεν ηξερα οτι καλα θα ηταν να παω σε καποιον ψυχολογο ψυχοθεραπευτη για να τα αντιμετωπισω. Και επρεπε να περασουν χρονια να μου εμφανιστουν διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα στο τελος να καταρρευσω για να ανακαλυψω οτι επρεπε πολυ πιο νωρις να απευθυνθω σε ψυχολογο. Θα πει καποιος καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε αλλα γαμοτο αν γνωριζα κι εγω και τοσοι αλλοι οτι οι πονοι στο γαστρεντερικο η οι πονοκεφαλοι η οι ζαλαδες κ.α. μπορει να προερχονται απο την κακη ψυχολογια θα ειχα προλαβει πιο νωρις το κακο.
> Οσο για το πρωινο αγχος που αναφερεις που εγω το λεω κακη διαθεση και ψυχολογια το εχω χρονια και ,αληθεια το πιστευω, οταν και αν ερθει εκεινη η ωρα που θα αισθανομαι καλα το πρωι τοτε θα εχω ξαναβρει τον "καλο τον δρομο".


Αυτο με το πρωινο αγχος ειλικρινα δεν το εχω καταλαβει πως λειτουργει.
Καθε φορα που τραβαω ζορια τα πρωινα σερνομαι!
Απο το μεσημερι και μετα αρχιζω και ισιωνω.
Το βραδυ ειμαι τελειως καλα.
Ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Εσυ κι εισαι επι πτυχιω!
> Το εχεις σκισει το θεμα!
> Χαιρομαι πολυ που εχεις οργανωσει τοσο πολυ αυτο που σου συμβαινει και που το αντιμετωπιζεις ετσι.
> Δεν εχεις ιδεα ποσο χαιρομαι!
> Εν τω μεταξυ η λατρεια εχει σπαστικη κολιτιδα. Πολλα χρονια μεν αλλα οχι με συχνες εμφανισεις.
> Το προηγουμενο πσκ την εριξε κατω και την ψοφησε.
> Αγχος η αιτια βεβαια...
> Σκεψου οτι ακομα και με σπασμολυτικα δεν συνερχοταν.
> Πηγε σε εναν γαστρεντερολογο και της ειπε να παιρνει 2 duspatalin την ημερα μεχρι να ηρεμησει.
> ...


Blue το duspatalin καθως και το buscopan / spasmoapotel ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια και δυστυχως εμενα δεν με βοηθησαν. Οπως μου ειχε πει ο γαστρεντερολογος τα σπασμολυτικα ειναι τα ιδια εδω και 40 χρονια και δυστυχως δεν εχει βρεθει κατι καλυτερο. Μου ειχε πει γελοντας οτι οποιος ανακαλυψει το φαρμακο για τους σπασμους στο γαστρεντερικο θα γινει δισεκατομμυριουχος. 
Θυμαμαι οταν εκανα βελονισμο η γιατρος μου ειχε πει για λαδι λιναροσπορου οτι βοηθαει πολυ στην δυσκοιλιοτητα.
Προς το παρον εχω βρει λυση με το "γαλα μαγνησιας" το οποιο στην ουσια ειναι ο προγονος του maalox (σε μικρες ποσοτητες λειτουργει σαν αντιοξινο σε μεγαλυτερες (μια δυο κουταλιες) βοηθαει στην δυσκοιλιοτητα. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕΙ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΙΑ ΙΔΙΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ. Μου το ειχε πει ο γαστρεντερολογος και μου ειχε πει οτι αν συμβει αυτο περιοριζεις την ποσοτητα (σε καθε ανθρωπο η ποσοτητα ειναι διαφορετικη). 
"Σκατοσυζητηση" κανουμε αλλα τι να γινει "ολα ειναι μεσα στη ζωη" που λεει ο γερος μου.
Παντως εγω παραλληλα με αυτα εχω βαλει σκοπο αυτο το καλοκαιρι να χασω μερικα κιλα για να δω αν και αυτα επηρεαζουν την δυσκοιλιοτητα/σπαστικη κολιτιδα (κατι μου λεει οτι την επηρεαζουν).
Επισης αραζω ενα μισαωρο στον ηλιο ωστε να ζεσταθει φυσικα το σωμα (να μαυρισω δεν χρειαζεται ειμαι μελαχρινος ...εκ γεννετης).
Ακομα παρατηρω οτι το περπατημα βοηθαει στην δυσκοιλιοτητα καθως και οι βαθιες αναπνοες.
Ακομα βριζω την ψυχιατρο που μου ειχε δωσει το εφεξορ και για την σπαστικη κολιτιδα, η ηλιθια δενκαταλαβαινε παροτι της το ελεγα οτι υπαρχει σπαστικη κολιτιδα με διαρροιες αλλα υπαρχει και σπαστικη κολιτιδα με δυσκοιλιοτητα. Αποτελεσμα το εφεξορ να μου χειροτερευει τη δυσκοιλιοτητα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Αυτο με το πρωινο αγχος ειλικρινα δεν το εχω καταλαβει πως λειτουργει.
> Καθε φορα που τραβαω ζορια τα πρωινα σερνομαι!
> Απο το μεσημερι και μετα αρχιζω και ισιωνω.
> Το βραδυ ειμαι τελειως καλα.
> Ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω.


Blue ουτε εγω μπορω να καταλαβω ακομα γιατι το πρωι ειμαι χειροτερα. Τοτε που επαιρνα αντικαταθλιπτικα νομιζα οτι οφειλεται σε καταθλιψη αλλα πλεον πιστευω οτι εκανα λαθος και εγω και η ψυχιατρος που μου τα εδινε.
Το "παιχνιδι" παιζεται στην διαθεση νομιζω δηλαδη εχει μαθει ο εαυτος μας να εχει κακη διαθεση το πρωι. Αυτο οφειλεται πιστευω στο περιβαλλον που ζουμε το οποιο για μενα ιδιως δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο που θα ηθελα. 
Αυτο που παντα με "εφτιαχνε" το πρωι ηταν οταν ξυπνησω να πετυχω καποιον και να αρχισουμε την πλακα και τα αστεια. Αν μου συνεβενε αυτο τοτε ολη η μερα μου πηγαινε καλυτερα. Απο τοτε που γυρισα στο κολοχωρι αυτο χαθηκε και μαζι του χαθηκε και η διαθεση μου (τωρα που παω ψυχολογο και τα βαζω κατω το καταλαβαινω καλυτερα)
Μια λυση που μου προτεινε η ψυχολογος και που πιανει (οχι παντα) ειναι να υποκριθω πως ημουν τοτε πιο παλια που εσπαγα πλακα. Δηλαδη παω στην δουλια και παιζω θεατρο ψαχνω να γελασω με κατι δειχνω πιο ευδιαθετος πιο... ο παλιος μου εαυτος
Θα μου πεις "υποκρινεσε"...το ξερω ....αλλα αυτο που κανω εχει λογικη γιατι εστω και με αυτον τον τροπο μεταφερω την κακη διαθεση σε δευτερη μοιρα.
Αφου ολα ειναι στο μυαλο που θα παει μια φορα δυο φορες χιλιες φορες στο τελος ο εαυτος μου θα ξαναμαθει το πρωι να "βγαζει" τον καλο χαρουμενο παλιο εαυτο του.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

"Αφού ο Θεός έφτιαξε τον κροταλία, τον φρύνο και τη νυχτερίδα, του είχε περισσέψει λίγο σιχαμένο υλικό από το οποίο έφτιαξε έναν απεργοσπάστη. Ο απεργοσπάστης είναι ένα δίποδο ζώο με περιστρεφόμενη ψυχή, νερουλό μυαλό και σπονδυλική στήλη από ζελέ και κόλλα. Έκει όπου άλλοι έχουν καρδιά, αυτός έχει έναν όγκο από σάπιες αρχές. Όταν ο απεργοσπάστης κατεβαίνει στον δρόμο, ο κόσμος αποστρέφει το βλέμμα, οι άγγελοι θρηνούν στον Παράδεισο και ο διάβολος κλείνει τις πόρτες της Κόλασης για να τον κρατήσει έξω..."

Τζακ Λόντον

----------


## Blue9791

> "Αφού ο Θεός έφτιαξε τον κροταλία, τον φρύνο και τη νυχτερίδα, του είχε περισσέψει λίγο σιχαμένο υλικό από το οποίο έφτιαξε έναν απεργοσπάστη. Ο απεργοσπάστης είναι ένα δίποδο ζώο με περιστρεφόμενη ψυχή, νερουλό μυαλό και σπονδυλική στήλη από ζελέ και κόλλα. Έκει όπου άλλοι έχουν καρδιά, αυτός έχει έναν όγκο από σάπιες αρχές. Όταν ο απεργοσπάστης κατεβαίνει στον δρόμο, ο κόσμος αποστρέφει το βλέμμα, οι άγγελοι θρηνούν στον Παράδεισο και ο διάβολος κλείνει τις πόρτες της Κόλασης για να τον κρατήσει έξω..."
> 
> Τζακ Λόντον


I rest my case...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

1.	Λοιπον...
Καιρος ειναι να κανω μια επικαιροποιηση της καταστασης που ζω και η οποια μου εχει αλλαξει την ζωη μου ιδιως τον τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο.
Οχι οτι πριν δεν ειχα σωματοψυχικα συμπτωματα αλλα τοτε ηταν υποφερτα και δεν τους εδινα τοσο μεγαλη σημασια.
Πηγαινοντας τους τελευταιους 6 μηνες σε ψυχολογο εμαθα να παρατηρω καλυτερα ολα οσα μου συμβαινουν, στην ουσια μπορω να απομονωνω το καθε συμπτωμα/πονο απο που προερχεται ποτε επιδεινωνεται τι τον χειροτερευει.
Ενα σημαντικο ζητημα που δεν μπορω να το ξεκαθαρισω ειναι αν καποιο σωματικο μου προβλημα (πχ γαστρεντερικο) μου καταστρεφει την ψυχολογια και με αγχωνει ή το συσσωρευμενο αγχος μου προκαλει/επιδεινωνει τα σωματικα μου προβληματα. Ειναι ενα σημαντικο ζητημα για μενα αλλα καταληγω πλεον οτι ποτε δεν θα μπορεσω να το ξεκαθαρισω. Και αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω οτι ολη αυτη η...ντετεκτιβιστικη λογικη να ανακαλυψω τι προηγειται ο σωματικος πονος ή το αγχος ειναι μια λαθος λογικη γιατι αντε και το ανακαλυψα , απο κει και περα τι? Θα παρω κανενα βραβειο? ΟΧΙ... Απλα χανω τον χρονο μου αναζητωντας κατι που και να το βρω δεν θα μου λυσει κανενα απο τα προβληματα που εχω.
Γιατι τα προβληματα που εχω ειναι εδω και αυτα θα πρεπει να αντιμετωπισω οσο γινεται....
Καταρχας ως ανθρωπος ειμαι αγχωδης και αρκετα απαισιοδοξος. Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι αυτη η κατασταση μου συμβαινει παρα πολλα χρονια, ειναι θα μπορουσα να πω τροπος ζωης για μενα πλεον.
Οι λογοι ...πολλοι και διαφοροι κυριως οικογενειακοι (μανα με χιλια δυο ψυχολογικα προβληματα που μια ζωη την θυμαμαι με χαπια με συμπεριφορα αρνητικη/επιθετικη προς τα παιδια της). 
Αλλος σημαντικος λογος το οτι σπανια μπορουσα να βρω κατι να με εκφραζει και να με ευχαριστει στον κοινωνικο μου περιγυρο. 
Παλαιοτερα ειχα την ευχερεια να βρισκω διεξοδο στην μουσικη στο χιουμορ στο να σατυριζω τα παντα στο να γραφω...
Με τα χρονια ολες αυτες οι διεξοδοι που ειχα εχουν σχεδον κλεισει. Κυριοτερη αιτια το οτι τα τελευταια χρονια βρεθηκα να ζω σε ενα μερος ,ενα χωριο, το οποιο δεν εχει και δεν προκειται να μου προσφερει πιστευω τιποτε απο αυτα που θελω. Προσθετα εδω και εξι χρονια "φορτωθηκα" τους γονεις μου ιδιως την μανα μου με το να την πηγαινω στους γιατρους να της δινω καθημερινα τα φαρμακα της για καταθλιψη,θυρεοειδη,ζαχαρο ,χαμηλο σιδηρο. Εγινα ο προσωπικος της νοσοκομος... Εγκλωβιστηκα σε μια κατασταση η οποια οχι μονο ειναι κουραστικη αλλα αργα αλλα σταθερα κατεστρεψε κι εμενα. Με εφτασε οχι μονο να δοκιμασω τα ορια μου αλλα και να τα ξεπερασω.
Κι επρεπε να μου το πει ψυχιατρος οταν πλεον ειχα καταρρευσει οτι "καθε ανθρωπος ειναι υπευθυνος για τον εαυτο του και αν στην περιπτωση μου η μανα μου δεν προσεχει και δεν θελει να βοηθησει τον εαυτο της τοτε με το να γινω εγω ο "κηδεμονας" της το μονο που καταφερα ειναι να παθω ενα βαρβατο "ψυχοκουδουνισμα" και στην ουσια να παρατησω την δικη μου ζωη..."
ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ...
Το μεγαλο μου λαθος ηταν (και ειναι ακομα) το οτι εχω το "κακο" σε πολλες περιπτωσεις να προσπαθω να βοηθησω καποιον μεχρι...τελικης πτωσεως. Το λαθος που εκανα ηταν οτι περιμενα πως βοηθωντας τον αλλον καποια στιγμη αυτος θα βρεθει σε ενα επιπεδο ωστε να μπορει να αυτοσυντηρηθει οποτε μετα να μπορεσω κι εγω να συνεχισω την ζωη μου. Ομως στην δικη μου περιπτωση κατι τετοιο δεν προκειται να συμβει. 
Οποτε τι κανουμε απο δω και περα. Η απαντηση ειναι απλη...ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ.
Βεβαιως να βοηθησουμε οταν και οποτε μπορουμε...απο την στιγμη ομως που αυτη η βοηθεια που δινουμε γινεται μπουμεραγκ και καταστρεφει εμας τοτε το πρωτο που κανουμε ειναι να προστατεψουμε τον εαυτο μας
Γιατι στην τελικη που εχω φτασει...ιδιως τα δυο τελευταια χρονια να βασανιζομαι κυριολεκτικα και καθημερινα απο διαφορα σωματικα και ψυχολογικα προβληματα, πολεμαω να βρω λυσεις και διεξοδους , ποτε τα καταφερνω ποτε οχι και η ζωη περναει σε αυτο το παραφωνο τεμπο...
Χρειαζεται πιστη τελικα στον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο πρεπει να ψαξουμε και να τον ξαναβρουμε να τον ρωτησουμε τι τον χαλαει τι τον καταστρεφει και πιο πολυ τι θα ηθελε να κανουμε που να το ευχαριστει και να τον δυναμωνει.
Μια τετοια προσπαθεια "αναζητησης" του ιδιου μου του εαυτου εχω ξεκινησει και απο οτι αντιλαμβανομαι θελει ηρεμια χρονο και θετικη επιμονη....
Να πω την αληθεια αλλα ειχα στο μυαλο μου να γραψω και αλλα εγραψα αλλα βλεπω οτι εγραψα καποια πραγματα τα οποια λεω να τα εκτυπωσω και να τα δωσω στην ψυχολογο μου μηπως την βοηθησουν για να με βοηθησει...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Οπως καθε βραδυ ετσι και σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα...
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...psfd098930.jpg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jqpuhsIEH0

----------


## novia35

Σημερα κι εγω δεν ειμαι καλα. Ξεκινησα να κανω τις δουλειες μου στις δημοσιες υπηρεσιες. Φευγωντας απο το σπιτι ημουν καλα. Ξαφνικα ενιωσα μια αδιαθεσια, με ελουσε κρυος ιδρωτα ηθελα να κανω εμετο , το στομαχι μου ειχε πρηστει. Νομιζα οτι θα σκασω. Εκατσα λιγο σε μια καρεκλα αλλα νομιζα οτι θα πεσω κατω, ταχυπαλμια, τρεμουλα στα χερια. Παιρνω ταξι και φτανω στο σπιτι το στομαχι εχει φτασει στο λαιμο. Αρχισω και κανω εμετους. Υγρα μονο δεν ειχα φαει τιποτα. Το στομαχι στο τουμπανο, ζαλαδες ακομη και μουδιασματα. Δυσπνοια. Θελω να βαλω τα κλαματα, να ουρλιαξω, θελω να περασει τωρα. Δεν ξερω τι ειναι θελω να περασει τωρα. Να νιωσω καλυτερα. Σκεφτομαι να παω στο νοσοκομειο αλλα δε θελω. Τοσες φορες που εχω παει, μου σοανε φλεβες, ταλαιπωρουμε. Ομως φοβαμαι γιατι δε νιωθω καλα. Σου κανει το ψυχοσωματικο τοσο κακο;; Αν ναι με τρομαζει ολη αυτη η δυναμη και η εξουσια που εχει πανω μου.

----------


## novia35

Αυτο με τους γιατρους το εχω ζησει κι εγω. Αρα λοιπον ειμαστε στο ελεος του Θεου και τιθεται σε κινδυνο η ζωη μας ανα πασα στιγμη. Να εισαι αρρωστος και να μη βρισκεις βοηθεια απο παντου.

----------


## novia35

Φοβαμαι θα εχω δυσκολη νυχτα. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ψυχολογικα σε ισοπεδωνει μια κριση πανικου.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Σημερα κι εγω δεν ειμαι καλα. Ξεκινησα να κανω τις δουλειες μου στις δημοσιες υπηρεσιες. Φευγωντας απο το σπιτι ημουν καλα. Ξαφνικα ενιωσα μια αδιαθεσια, με ελουσε κρυος ιδρωτα ηθελα να κανω εμετο , το στομαχι μου ειχε πρηστει. Νομιζα οτι θα σκασω. Εκατσα λιγο σε μια καρεκλα αλλα νομιζα οτι θα πεσω κατω, ταχυπαλμια, τρεμουλα στα χερια. Παιρνω ταξι και φτανω στο σπιτι το στομαχι εχει φτασει στο λαιμο. Αρχισω και κανω εμετους. Υγρα μονο δεν ειχα φαει τιποτα. Το στομαχι στο τουμπανο, ζαλαδες ακομη και μουδιασματα. Δυσπνοια. Θελω να βαλω τα κλαματα, να ουρλιαξω, θελω να περασει τωρα. Δεν ξερω τι ειναι θελω να περασει τωρα. Να νιωσω καλυτερα. Σκεφτομαι να παω στο νοσοκομειο αλλα δε θελω. Τοσες φορες που εχω παει, μου σοανε φλεβες, ταλαιπωρουμε. Ομως φοβαμαι γιατι δε νιωθω καλα. Σου κανει το ψυχοσωματικο τοσο κακο;; Αν ναι με τρομαζει ολη αυτη η δυναμη και η εξουσια που εχει πανω μου.


Blue και οποιος αλλος σχεδον ολα (το 93,2678% των συμπτωματων... :Wink: ) απο οσα περιγραφει παραπανω η novia τα αισθανθηκα και εγω τις προαλλες τοτε που εβγαλα πορισμα οτι μαλλον ειναι κριση πανικου. Οχι οτι δεν τα εχω αισθανθει παλι (σημερα μου εμφανιστηκαν πρωι πρωι...) αλλα μηπως τελικα αυτο ειναι κριση πανικου? Το σπαστικο ειναι οτι εμφανιζονται ετσι στα ξαφνικα χωρις να υπαρχει κατι εμφανως που τα πυροδοτει...
Απλα η novia τα περιγραφει πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα και θα ηθελα μια γνωμη απο αλλους ....πανικοβλητους.

----------


## Blue9791

Και ποιος σου ειπε οτι παντα πρεπει κατι να το πυροδοτει;
Αν παρατηρησεις, ολοι οσοι γραφουν στο φορουμ με κρισεις πανικου αυτο λενε "στα ξαφνικα και χωρις προφανη λογο".
Αυτο ομως ειναι φαινομενικο.
Παντα υπαρχει λογος απλα την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη σε πιανει αδιαβαστο γιατι παιζει να εισαι ηρεμος, να κοιμασαι (εχω παθει κριση πανικου στον υπνο μου), να κανεις σεξ (κι αυτο το εχω παθει) και γενικα να κανεις κατι που θεωρεις οτι σε χαλαρωνει.
Και εχει λογικη αυτο γιατι συνηθως οταν χαλαρωνουμε τα ψυχοσωματικα γινονται πιο εντονα.
Και φυσικα καταλαβαινω τον τρομο που προκαλει και ειδικα αυτο που λεει η νοβια οτι την τρομαζει η εξουσια που εχει πανω της.
Αλλα το λαθος που κανουμε ολοι εμεις ειναι να υποκυπτουμε στον φοβο και τον εκβιασμο που κανει ο πανικος.
Το πως θα σταματησει ο τσαμπουκας ειναι θεμα του καθενα, εγω πχ δεν εχω βρει τον τροπο.
Το μονο που κανω ειναι να μην αντιστεκομαι.

----------


## novia35

Ναι 'μαι κι εγω.... Ακουσα το διακριτικο μου η μου φαινεται;;; Μολις ειχα μια ακομη, δεν εφτασε μεχρι ταχυπαλμια και τρεμουλο αλλα ηταν καλη. Εχω κανει το μπανακι μου, εχω γυρισει απ' τη βολτουλα μου, εχω βαλει την κρεμουλα σωματος που μοσχοβολαει, εχω παρει το δροσερο νερακι διπλα μου, εχω φτιαξει κατασταση με φωτισμο, ανοιχτα παραθυρα γιατι η βραδια ειναι δροσερη και το αερακι που 'ρχετε θυμιζει μερες γυρω στα τελη Αυγουστου η αρχες Σεπτεμβρη, (απ' τις αγαπημενες) κι εχω παρει βιβλιαρακι μιας και το τραβαει η περισταση και διαβαζω "Εξω η στεναχωρια". Ξαφνικα αρχιζω να νιωθω τον αερα να μη μου φτανει, το αρωμα απο την κρεμα σωματος που επι ωρες ειχα πανω μου και μ' εκανε να νιωθω ομορφα, τωρα μου ειναι αφορητο. Νιωθω να πνιγομαι, νομιζω οτι θα σκασω, οτι θα παθω καρδια. Αρχιζω και ιδρωνω στο προσωπο, στα χερια και στα ποδια. Ενω νιωθω οτι η νυχτα ειναι δροσερη αφου το αερακι με χτυπαει στο προσωπο παρολα αυτα εγω καιγομαι. Δυσπνοια, νευρικες κινησεις, συγχυση μυαλου και θολωμενη οραση. "Βοηθεια η κρεμα σωματος μου με σκοτωνει", "να δεις που εχει περασει στην κυκλοφορια του αιματος και δηλητηριαζομαι" η σκεψη που κυριαρχει στο μυαλο μου κι αλλες χιλιαδες αστραπιαια περνουν απ' τη σκεψη μου "θα σπασει η καρδια μου", "θα σκασουν τα πνευμονια μου". "Ειναι κι αυτη η πιεση που μου 'χουν πει πως ανεβαζω", "Σιγουρα θα 'χει παει 22 τωρα, ειμαι στα προθυρα του εγκεφαλικου" Μουσκεμα στον ιδρωτα. Αναγουλα "οχι θα κρατηθω και δε θα κανω εμετο τωρα". Τα εντερα αρχιζουν να παιζουν συναυλια μαζι και το στομαχι, ενας πονος και μια διαθεση οπως οταν σε πιανει διαρροια. Αλλη σκεψη "να μωρε αυτο θα φταιει, το γιαουρτι που εφαγα το απογευμα", "Θε μου βοηθησε με, στ' ορκιζομαι γιαουρτι δε θα ξαναφαω στον αιωνα τον απαντα". Βεβαια κι η ουρηθρα μου με πιεζει καπως τωρα που το σκεφτομαι. Λυνω το σουτιεν να προλαβω το εμφραγμα. Τρεχω τουαλετα, τιποτα. Αρχιζω και ριχνω νερο να φυγει το δολοφονικο αρωμα απο πανω μου. Καλου κακου ριχνω και στο προσωπο. Γυριζω στη θεση μου. Ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα. Τουλαχιστον εχει φυγει η εξαψη, δεν ειναι ιδρωμενα τα ακρα μου, κοιμηθηκαν και τα εντερα μονο που τωρα νιωθω να κρυωνω λιγο. Και μια αναγουλιασης την εχω βεβαια. Ασε που στο κεφαλι μου ενα μελισσι που βουιζει. Μουδιαζει κιολας το προσωπο. Ποιος ξερει αραγε τι να γινεται;;; Μικροεγκεφαλικα;;; Οχι δε θελω να μαθω θα τρομαξω περισσοτερο. Ας ειμαι και στα προθυρα του εγκεφαλικου, του εμφραγματος και της ανακοπης αρκει να μην το ξερω. Μακαριοι οι πτωχι τω πνευματι. Σε λιγο θ' αρχισω και τη γνωστη μου προσευχη, οταν με πανει ο φοβος μου και τα κανω πανω μου "Κυριε Ιησου Χριστε, Υιε του Θεου, ελεησον με την αμαρτωλη". Τρεις φορες για να 'μαι σιγουρη πως θα πιασει. Τις αλλες φορες επιασε. Σιγα σιγα επανερχεται η αναπνοη, το βρωμοαρωμα ομως δεν εχει φυγει τελειως. Ειναι εκει να με τρομοκρατει θυμιζοντας μου πως πηγε να με σκοτωσει πριν λιγα λεπτα. Μ' εχει πιασει και μια φαγουρα τωρα "Λες να παθω αλλεργικο σοκ και να μεινω;;" Μα τη φοραω τοση ωρα;; Αλλωστε δεν εχω ξανει κοκκινιλες, ουτε οιδημα. Κι απ' τη αλλη δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που τη φοραω. Αμα ηρεμησω λιγο ακομα θα παω να πλυθω καλα να φυγει τελειως. Μην παθουμε και τιποτα. Και τι θα πουν μετα;; "Πεθανε απο κρεμα σωματος;;" Σκατα βιβλιο διαβασα παλι. Τι ξενερωμα Θε μου!!! (κανω και χιουμορ τωρα που νιωθω πως περασε, πριν να μου πηγε. Κραταω και μια πισινη βεβαια γιατι δε μου 'χει φυγει και τελειως. Ικανη μ' εχω να κανω στο καπακι και 2η)

Αυτη ειναι μια δραματικη κριση πανικου για μενα. 

Προσπαθησα να ειμαι οσο περισσοτερο περιγραφικη γινεται με ολες τις σκεψεις που διαπερνουν το μυαλο μου τη στιγμη του πανικου για να σας δωσω να καταλαβαιτε πως ειναι το δικο μου βιωμα.

----------


## novia35

...................

----------


## novia35

Οπως βλεπετε εγω προσπαθω να το εκλογικευσω. Να βρω μια εξηγηση γιατι συνεβη αυτο. Δεν μπορει καποιο λαθος θα ειναι που εχω κανει εγω μες την ημερα και προσπαθω να το εντοπισω. Το γιαουρτι.... η κρεμα σωματος... μου βγαινει και ενα ενοχικο " μηπως το παρατραβηξα μηπως εφαγα περισσοτερο, μηπως αλειψα περισσοτερη και τωρα εχει περασει απο τους πορους μου στην κυκλοφορια του αιματος και με δηλητηριαζει αργα και μεθοδικα και οπωσδηποτε αυτο θα οδηγησει σε ακαριαιο θανατο αυτο εξυπακουεται δεν το διαπραγματευομαστε σε καμια κριση πανικου". Το θεμα βεβαια δεν ειναι αν με πειραξε το γιαουρτι που οντως μπορει, λιγο παγωμενο να ηταν να μου εκανε μια δυσανεξια, ουτε αν μου επεσε βαρυ το αρωμα της κρεμας και να με ζαλισε που οντως κι αυτο μπορει να συνεβη. Το θεμα ειναι πως και γιατι εγω το βιωνω τοσο τραγικα. Το θεμα ειναι οι συνειρμοι. Το θεμα ειναι η υπερμεγεθυνση των συμπτωματων που οδηγει στον πανικο. Οι αυτοματες σκεψεις που ελεγε και η ψυχολογος της γνωσιακης. Γιατι ο πανικος ξεκινησε απ' τη στιγμη που περασε η σκεψη απ' το μυαλο μου οτι το αρωμα που μου μυριζει τοσο εντονα θα μου κανει τοσο μεγαλο κακο. Αν εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχα κανει μια πιο χαλαρη σκεψη, ο πανικος δε θα ειχε συμβει.

----------


## novia35

Απλα αυτος ο μηχανισμος θελει πολυ δουλεια για να λειτουργησει. Κι οταν υπαρχει το σωματικο συμπτωμα δε βοηθαει σ' αυτο. Ο φοβος ειναι ατιμο πραγμα.

----------


## Blue9791

> Ναι 'μαι κι εγω.... Ακουσα το διακριτικο μου η μου φαινεται;;; Μολις ειχα μια ακομη, δεν εφτασε μεχρι ταχυπαλμια και τρεμουλο αλλα ηταν καλη. Εχω κανει το μπανακι μου, εχω γυρισει απ' τη βολτουλα μου, εχω βαλει την κρεμουλα σωματος που μοσχοβολαει, εχω παρει το δροσερο νερακι διπλα μου, εχω φτιαξει κατασταση με φωτισμο, ανοιχτα παραθυρα γιατι η βραδια ειναι δροσερη και το αερακι που 'ρχετε θυμιζει μερες γυρω στα τελη Αυγουστου η αρχες Σεπτεμβρη, απ' τις αγαπημενες κι εχω παρει βιβλιαρακι μιας και το τραβαει η περισταση και διαβαζω "εξω η στεναχωρια". Ξαφνικα αρχιζω να νιωθω τον αερα να μη μου φτανει, το αρωμα απο την κρεμα σωματος μετα επι ωρες ειχα πανω μου και μ' εκανε να νιωθω ομορφα, τωρα μου ειναι αφορητο, νιωθω να πνιγομαι, νομιζω οτι θα σκασω, οτι θα παθω καρδια. Αρχιζω και ιδρωνω στο προσωπο, στα χερια και στα ποδια, ενω νιωθω οτι η νυχτα ειναι δροσερη αφου το αερακι με χτυπαει στο προσωπο. Δυσπνοια, νευρικες κινησεις, συγχιση μυαλου και θολωμενη οραση. "Βοηθεια η κρεμα σωματος μου με σκοτωνει" η σκεψη που κυριαρχει στο μυαλο μου κι αλλες χιλιαδες αστραπιαια περνουν απ' τη σκεψη μου "θα σπασει η καρδια μου", "θα σκασουν τα πνευμονια μου". "Ειναι κι αυτη η πιεση που μου 'χουν πει πως ανεβαζω", "Σιγουρα θα 'χει παει 22 τωρα, ειμαι στα προθυρα του εγκεφαλικου" Μουσκεμα στον ιδρωτα. Αναγουλα "οχι θα κρατηθω και δε θα κανω εμετο τωρα". Τα εντερα αρχιζουν να παιζουν συναυλια μαζι και το στομαχι, ενας πονος και μια διαθεση οπως οταν σε πιανει διαρροια. Αλλη σκεψη "να μωρε αυτο θα φταει, το γιαουρτι που εφαγα το απογευμα", "Θε μου βοηθησε με, στ' ορκιζομαι γιαουρτι δε θα ξαναφαω στον αιωνα τον απαντα". Βεβαια κι η ουρηθρα μου με πιεζει καπως τωρα που το σκεφτομαι. Λυνω το σουτιεν να προλαβω το εμφραγμα. Τρεχω τουαλετα, τιποτα. Αρχιζω και ριχνω νερο να φυγει το δολοφονικο αρωμα απο πανω μου. Καλου κακου ριχνω και στο προσωπο. Γυριζω στη θεση μου. Ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα. Τουλαχιστον εχει φυγει η εξαψη, δεν ειναι ιδρωμενα τα ακρα μου, κοιμηθηκαν και τα εντερα μονο που τωρα νιωθω να κρυωνω λιγο. Και μια αναγουλιασης την εχω βεβαια. Ασε που στο κεφαλι μου ενα μελισσι που βουιζει. Μουδιαζει κιολας το προσωπο. Ποιος ξερει αραγε τι να γινεται;;; Οχι δε θελω να μαθω θα τρομαξω περισσοτερο. Ας ειμαι και στα προθυρα του εγκεφαλικου, του εμφραγματος και της ανακοπης αρκει να μην το ξερω. Μακαριοι οι πτωχι τω πνευματι. Σε λιγο θ' αρχισω και τη γνωστη μου προσευχη, οταν με πανει ο φοβος μου και τα κανω οανω μου "Κυριε Ιησου Χριστε, Υιε του Θεου, ελεησον με την αμαρτωλη". Τρεις φορες για να 'μαι σιγουρη πως θα πιαδει. Τις αλλες φορες επιασε. Σιγα σιγα επανερχεται η αναπνοη, το βρωμοαρωμα ομως δεν εχει φυγει τελειως. Ειναι εκει να με τρομοκρατει θυμιζοντας μου πως πηγε να με σκοτωσει πριν λιγα λεπτα. Μ' εχει πιασει και μια φαγουρα τωρα "Λες να παθω αλλεργικο σοκ και να μεινω;;" Μα τη φοραω τοση ωρα;; Κι απ' τη αλλη δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που τη φοραω. Αμα ηρεμησω λιγο ακομα θα παω να πλυθω καλα να φυγει τελειως. Μην παθουμε και τιποτα. Και τι θα πουν μετα;; "Πεθανε απο κρεμα σωματος;;" Σκατα βιβλιο διαβασα παλι. Τι ξενερωμα Θε μου!!! (κανω και χιουμορ τωρα που νιωθω πως περασε, πριν να μου πηγε. Κραταω και μια πισινη βεβαια γιατι δε μου 'χει φυγει και τελειως. Ικανη μ' εχω να κανω στο καπακι και 2η)
> 
> Αυτη ειναι μια δραματικη κριση πανικου για μενα. 
> 
> Προσπαθησα να ειμαι οσο περισσοτερο περιγραφικη γινεται με ολες τις σκεψεις που διαπερνουν το μυαλο μου τη στιγμη του πανικου για να σας δωσω να καταλαβαιτε πως ειναι το δικο μου βιωμα.




Καλα ελιωσα απο το γελιο... μα το λες και εσυ! Γινεται βρε να πεθανεις απο κρεμα σωματος;
Μονο αμα την πιεις και παλι το πολυ πολυ να τη βγαλεις!
Εκεινη την ωρα λοιπον που σου ερχεται ολο αυτο το κακο γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις να αραξεις πισω και να το αφησεις να περασει απο πανω σου σαν κυμα;
Χαλαρα κι ομορφα.
Μιλα στον πανικο σου!
Ριξτο στη πλακα οπως εκανες τωρα! 
Να εισαι σιγουρη οτι αν ηταν καποιος εκει και του περιεγραφες οσα αισθανεσαι αλλα με το χιουμορ αυτο θα σου περνουσαν ολα αμεσως.
Μην τον φοβασαι τον πανικο.
Δεξου τον.
Ειχα γραψει εδω προ καιρου στον φιλο μας κατι και θα το ξαναγραψω και σε σενα.
Οι πανικοι δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο κακομαθημενα παιδια - ζωα - γκομενοι.
Αμα τους κανακευεις και τους δινεις ολη σου την προσοχη και εισαι σουζα σε καθε τους εμφανιση λογικο ειναι να σε καβαλισουν και να σε κανουν οτι θελουν.
Αν τους αγνοησεις ομως;
Θα μου πεις πως αγνοεις ενα παιδι που ουρλιαζει και χτυπιεται;
Ε, στην αρχη δυσκολα.
Λιγο λιγο ομως, θα δεις οτι οσο δεν δινεις σημασια, τοσο θα αποδυναμωνεται και ο πανικος.
Και στο κατω κατω φιλη, κανεις δεν πεθανε απο κρεμα σωματος, ουτε απο καλοκαιρινο αερακι  :Smile:

----------


## Blue9791

> Οπως βλεπετε εγω προσπαθω να το εκλογικευσω. Να βρω μια εξηγηση γιατι συνεβη αυτο. Δεν μπορει καποιο λαθος θα ειναι που εχω κανει εγω μες την ημερα και προσπαθω να το εντοπισω. Το γιαουρτι.... η κρεμα σωματος... μου βγαινει και ενα ενοχικο " μηπως το παρατραβηξα μηπως εφαγα περισσοτερο, μηπως αλειψα περισσοτερη και τωρα εχει περασει απο τους πορους μου στην κυκλοφορια του αιματος και με δηλητηριαζει αργα και μεθοδικα και οπωσδηποτε αυτο θα οδηγησει σε ακαριαιο θανατο αυτο εξυπακουεται δεν το διαπραγματευομαστε σε καμια κριση πανικου". Το θεμα βεβαια δεν ειναι αν με πειραξε το γιαουρτι που οντως μπορει, λιγο παγωμενο να ηταν να μου εκανε μια δυσανεξια, ουτε αν μου επεσε βαρυ το αρωμα της κρεμας και να με ζαλισε που οντως κι αυτο μπορει να συνεβη. Το θεμα ειναι πως και γιατι εγω το βιωνω τοσο τραγικα. Το θεμα ειναι οι συνειρμοι. Το θεμα ειναι η υπερμεγεθυνση των συμπτωματων που οδηγει στον πανικο. Οι αυτοματες σκεψεις που ελεγε και η ψυχολογος της γνωσιακης. Γιατι ο πανικος ξεκινησε απ' τη στιγμη που περασε η σκεψη απ' το μυαλο μου οτι το αρωμα που μου μυριζει τοσο εντονα θα μου κανει τοσο μεγαλο κακο. Αν εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχα κανει μια πιο χαλαρη σκεψη, ο πανικος δε θα ειχε συμβει.



Και για να συνεχισω τις πιθανες αιτιες θανατου, ουτε απο κρυο γιαουρτι πεθανε ποτε κανεις!
Αλλα περα απο την πλακα. Προσπαθησε να αρχισεις να το αγνοεις.

----------


## kosto30

να πω κατι κανω θεραπεια ενα μηνα xanax και σεροπραμ το πρωι που ξυπναω γουργουριζει η κοιλια μου συνεχεια σα γατα κανει.Δεν ποναω βεβαια ουτε μπορω να πω οτι εχω αερια και φουσκωμα.μονο γουργουριζει ενοχλητικα!!κανεις ομοιοπαθεις??το φαρμακο το παίρνω βεβαια πρωι γουργουριει πριν το παρω βεβαια.

----------


## Blue9791

> να πω κατι κανω θεραπεια ενα μηνα xanax και σεροπραμ το πρωι που ξυπναω γουργουριζει η κοιλια μου συνεχεια σα γατα κανει.Δεν ποναω βεβαια ουτε μπορω να πω οτι εχω αερια και φουσκωμα.μονο γουργουριζει ενοχλητικα!!κανεις ομοιοπαθεις??το φαρμακο το παίρνω βεβαια πρωι γουργουριει πριν το παρω βεβαια.


Μηπως πεινας και πρεπει να τρως κατι πριν τα παρεις;

----------


## kosto30

> Μηπως πεινας και πρεπει να τρως κατι πριν τα παρεις;


το βραδυ ας πουμε τρωω στις 10-11 κοιμαμαι στις 2 kαι ξυπναω πρωι 8-10 και γουργουριζει μετα τρωω κατι και παιρνω το φαρμακο ποτε δεν το περνω νηστικος.

----------


## Blue9791

> το βραδυ ας πουμε τρωω στις 10-11 κοιμαμαι στις 2 kαι ξυπναω πρωι 8-10 και γουργουριζει μετα τρωω κατι και παιρνω το φαρμακο ποτε δεν το περνω νηστικος.


Αρα το πιθανοτερο ειναι οταν ξυπνας το γουργουρητο να ειναι απο την πεινα, αν σκεφτεις οτι μενεις νηστικος περιπου 11-12 ωρες.
Οταν φας πρωινο σου περναει;

----------


## kosto30

ναι μου περνάει αρά θα κοιτάξω να φάω πιο αργά σήμερα!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> το βραδυ ας πουμε τρωω στις 10-11 κοιμαμαι στις 2 kαι ξυπναω πρωι 8-10 και γουργουριζει μετα τρωω κατι και παιρνω το φαρμακο ποτε δεν το περνω νηστικος.


Γνωμη μου kosto30 ειναι οτι ...το γουργουρητο ειναι υγεια. Δηλαδη εμενα οταν τυχαινει να γουργουριζει το εντερο τοτε εχω παρατηρησει οτι ειμαι καλα (δεν ποναω).
Επιστημονικα τωρα (παλι γνωμη μου) το αντικαταθλιπτικο και το αγχολυτικο αποδεδειγμενα χαλαρωνουν το εντερο οποτε αυτο γουργουρηζει λογω ...χαλαροτητας.
Λογικα παιρνεις χαναχ και ισως και σεροσπαμ το βραδυ οποτε αυτα χαλαρωνουν τα οργανα του σωματος σου. Θα σου ελεγα να κοψεις για 2 3 μερες την θεραπεια για να δεις αν σταματησουν τα γουργουρητα ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΣΟΥ. Και επισης, λογικα θα πηγαινεις σε ψυχιατρο, ρωτα τον για το γουργουρητο πιθανως θα ξερει να σου πει.

----------


## Blue9791

> Γνωμη μου kosto30 ειναι οτι ...το γουργουρητο ειναι υγεια. Δηλαδη εμενα οταν τυχαινει να γουργουριζει το εντερο τοτε εχω παρατηρησει οτι ειμαι καλα (δεν ποναω).
> Επιστημονικα τωρα (παλι γνωμη μου) το αντικαταθλιπτικο και το αγχολυτικο αποδεδειγμενα χαλαρωνουν το εντερο οποτε αυτο γουργουρηζει λογω ...χαλαροτητας.
> Λογικα παιρνεις χαναχ και ισως και σεροσπαμ το βραδυ οποτε αυτα χαλαρωνουν τα οργανα του σωματος σου. Θα σου ελεγα να κοψεις για 2 3 μερες την θεραπεια για να δεις αν σταματησουν τα γουργουρητα ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΣΟΥ. Και επισης, λογικα θα πηγαινεις σε ψυχιατρο, ρωτα τον για το γουργουρητο πιθανως θα ξερει να σου πει.


Βρε αφου οταν τρωει το παιδι του περναει!
Αρα πεινα ειναι!
Απλα επειδη ειναι αγχωμενος και εχει ολες του τις αισθησεις τεταμενες οσον αφορα στο τι γινεται στο σωμα του, ακομα και το αθωο γουργουρητο της πεινας τον βαζει σε υποψιες.
Kosto μην τρως πιο αργα το βραδυ γιατι παιζει να εχεις βαρυ στομαχι και να επιβαρυνεις τον υπνο σου.
Καλυτερα νωρις κι ας γουργουριζει το στομαχακι σου το πρωι  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΙΝΑ

μακάρι να γουργούριζε και εμένα. μου έχει κοπεί τελείως η όρεξη και με το σεροπραμ εχω αναγούλες. απελπιστηκα ρε παιδια πια. μου φαινεται οτι δεν θα ξαναγινω καλά. στο παρελθον που το ειχα ξαναπαρει δεν ειχα τετοια προβληματα. τελικα το γαστρενετερικο μου εχει κηρυξει τον πολεμο.

----------


## kosto30

Μινα μηπως ξεχναμε σε ποσο καιρο μας πιασανε τα φαρμακα και εγω 25 μερες δεν εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα μηπως θελει λιγο χρονο ακομα??και μενα γουργουριζει η κοιλια μου εχω ανυσηχια και υπερενταση!!υπομονη δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο.

εσυ ποσο καιρο το παιρνεις??

----------


## novia35

> Και για να συνεχισω τις πιθανες αιτιες θανατου, ουτε απο κρυο γιαουρτι πεθανε ποτε κανεις!
> Αλλα περα απο την πλακα. Προσπαθησε να αρχισεις να το αγνοεις.


Παντως εδω μεσα νιωθω ανακουφιση. Κι ευτυχως που υπαρχει το εδω μεσα και βρισκεις ανθρωπους με κοινο βιωμα που σε καταλαβαινουν. Γιατι εξω οι περισσοτεροι σε θεωρουν ουφο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Παντως εδω μεσα νιωθω ανακουφιση. Κι ευτυχως που υπαρχει το εδω μεσα και βρισκεις ανθρωπους με κοινο βιωμα που σε καταλαβαινουν. Γιατι εξω οι περισσοτεροι σε θεωρουν ουφο.


novia αυτο το "εξω οι περισσοτεροι σε θεωρουν ουφο" ξαναπες το. Εγω εχω σταματησει να τα λεω σε αλλους γιατι οχι μονο δεν καταλαβαινουν αλλα σου πετανε καμια μακακια "ελα μωρε δεν ειναι τιποτα...". Κι επειδη ειμαι "εκδικητικο" ον τους πεταω "να το παθεις αυριο να δεις που δεν ειναι τιποτα...". Εκει χωρις πλακα μπλοκαρουν ολοι (μεχρι μου χει τυχει καποιος που με παρακαλουσε να το παρω πισω γιατι λεει πιστευε οτι του εδωσα καταρα...)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> μακάρι να γουργούριζε και εμένα. μου έχει κοπεί τελείως η όρεξη και με το σεροπραμ εχω αναγούλες. απελπιστηκα ρε παιδια πια. μου φαινεται οτι δεν θα ξαναγινω καλά. στο παρελθον που το ειχα ξαναπαρει δεν ειχα τετοια προβληματα. τελικα το γαστρενετερικο μου εχει κηρυξει τον πολεμο.


MINA να ξερες πως σε καταλαβαινω...Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ κουραστικος αυτος ο "πολεμος"

----------


## novia35

> novia αυτο το "εξω οι περισσοτεροι σε θεωρουν ουφο" ξαναπες το. Εγω εχω σταματησει να τα λεω σε αλλους γιατι οχι μονο δεν καταλαβαινουν αλλα σου πετανε καμια μακακια "ελα μωρε δεν ειναι τιποτα...". Κι επειδη ειμαι "εκδικητικο" ον τους πεταω "να το παθεις αυριο να δεις που δεν ειναι τιποτα...". Εκει χωρις πλακα μπλοκαρουν ολοι (μεχρι μου χει τυχει καποιος που με παρακαλουσε να το παρω πισω γιατι λεει πιστευε οτι του εδωσα καταρα...)


Το χειροτερο δεν ειναι να σου πουν "ελα μωρε δεν ειναι τιποτα" αυτο μπορει να το λεει ο αλλος ειτε απο αφελεια, αγνοια η απο τη διαθεση να το υπονομευσει, οχι με κακη προθεση, αλλα πιστευοντας οτι ετσι θα σε βοηθησει να το ξεπερασεις. Εγω εχω ακουσει τρισχειροτερα απο το οτι μου συμβαινει λογω ελλειψης σεξ επειδη εκεινη την εποχη που το ειχα πρωτοπαθει τυγχανε να ειμαι μονη μου, μιλαμε για τοση αμορφωσια, οχι οτι η καλη σεξουαλικη ζωη δε μετραει δεν ειναι ομως και πανακεια μεχρι οτι το κανω για να με λυπηθουν και ν' ασχολουνται οι αλλοι μαζι μου (ναι, αλλη ορεξη δεν ειχα, εδω πασχιζω να βρω την ησυχια μου και δε μ' αφηνουν), οτι ειμαι καλομαθημενη και τα θελω ολα ευκολα και οτι ειναι δικαιολογια για να καλυψω την αποτυχια μου, οτι εχω νοοτροπα looser και πολλα αλλα τετοια ωραια. Οτι ειμαι υπερβολικη κι αχαριστη γιατι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που παλευουν με κομμενα χερια και ποδια. Ο κοσμος δεν εχει καταλαβει οτι αυτο δεν το επιλεγεις συνειδητα τουλαχιστον κι οτι εκεινο ερχετε και σε βρισκει. Οποτε δε φτανει οτι τραβας εχεις και τις ενοχες και τα συναισθηματα κατωτεροτητας που σου δημιουργει ο περιγυρος. Ασε την καζουρα και τον χλευασμο ορισμενων. Ω, ναι!!! Τα 'χω ζησει και αυτα. Που υποτιμουν και υποβιβαζουν την προσωπικοτητα σου επειδη σου συμβαινει αυτο ακομα και κατι τιποταδες, τελευταιοι και σου κανουν τους εξυπνους και τους δασκαλους επειδη τυγχανει να μην συμβαινει σ' αυτους κατι αναλογο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Το χειροτερο δεν ειναι να σου πουν "ελα μωρε δεν ειναι τιποτα" αυτο μπορει να το λεει ο αλλος ειτε απο αφελεια, αγνοια η απο τη διαθεση να το υπονομευσει, οχι με κακη προθεση, αλλα πιστευοντας οτι ετσι θα σε βοηθησει να το ξεπερασεις. Εγω εχω ακουσει τρισχειροτερα απο το οτι μου συμβαινει λογω ελλειψης σεξ επειδη εκεινη την εποχη που το ειχα πρωτοπαθει τυγχανε να ειμαι μονη μου, μιλαμε για τοση αμορφωσια, οχι οτι η καλη σεξουαλικη ζωη δε μετραει δεν ειναι ομως και πανακεια μεχρι οτι το κανω για να με λυπηθουν και ν' ασχολουνται οι αλλοι μαζι μου (ναι, αλλη ορεξη δεν ειχα, εδω πασχιζω να βρω την ησυχια μου και δε μ' αφηνουν), οτι ειμαι καλομαθημενη και τα θελω ολα ευκολα και οτι ειναι δικαιολογια για να καλυψω την αποτυχια μου, οτι εχω νοοτροπα looser και πολλα αλλα τετοια ωραια. Οτι ειμαι υπερβολικη κι αχαριστη γιατι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που παλευουν με κομμενα χερια και ποδια. Ο κοσμος δεν εχει καταλαβει οτι αυτο δεν το επιλεγεις συνειδητα τουλαχιστον κι οτι εκεινο ερχετε και σε βρισκει. Οποτε δε φτανει οτι τραβας εχεις και τις ενοχες και τα συναισθηματα κατωτεροτητας που σου δημιουργει ο περιγυρος. Ασε την καζουρα και τον χλευασμο ορισμενων. Ω, ναι!!! Τα 'χω ζησει και αυτα. Που υποτιμουν και υποβιβαζουν την προσωπικοτητα σου επειδη σου συμβαινει αυτο ακομα και κατι τιποταδες, τελευταιοι και σου κανουν τους εξυπνους και τους δασκαλους επειδη τυγχανει να μην συμβαινει σ' αυτους κατι αναλογο.


novia εμενα να σου πω την αληθεια δεν μου την σπανε πλεον οι πολλοι αυτοι που λεμε "γνωστοι" με τις χιλιες δυο εξυπναδες που μπορει να σου πουν δηθεν να σου δειξουν οτι "ενδιαφερονται" γιατι εχω καταληξει οτι στην ουσια χαιρονται που την εχεις πατησει εσυ και οχι αυτοι.
Μου την σπανε ομως αυτοι που θεωρω σαν δικους μου ανθρωπους ειτε προερχονται απο το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον ειτε ειναι αυτο που λεμε "κολλητοι". Δηλαδη απο εκει που περιμενεις λιγο περισσοτερη συμπαρασταση. Οταν το ειχα πρωτοπαθει ειχε εκδηλωθει με εντονους πονους/κραμπες στο γαστρεντερικο και κοιμομουν ελαχιστα και φυσιολογικα κατερρευσα. Δυο κολλητοι μου που "με εζησαν τοτε" ειχαν την ...φαεινη ιδεα οτι αμα παμε να γινουμε λιωμα στο ποτο θα μου περασουν ολα. Τοση ασχετιλα εσυ να καιγεσαι σε στομαχι εντερα και ο αλλος να σου λεει ...χρειαζεσαι αλκοολ. Μονο οταν τυχαμε με τον ενα κολητο στον πρωτο ψυχιατρο που πηγα και πεταξε ο κολλητος την "εξυπναδα" 'γιατρε μηπως να παμε να πλακωθουμε στις μπυρες" ο ντοκτορ του την ειπε πραγματικα , του ειπε "εδω ο ανθρωπος ποναει στογαστρεντερικο του κι εσυ του λες να πλακωθει στο πιοτο τι θες να τον καταστρεψεις τελειως" ο φιλος το βουλωσε...
Θα μου πεις ενταξει μη περιμενεις να καταλαβει ο αλλος τον πονο σου...δεν διαφωνω αλλα γαμοτο μη λεει και μαλακιες που σε ριχνουν πιο πολυ.
Παντως ο συγκεκριμενος κολλητος πριν κατι μηνες ειχε παθει ενα σοκ και δεν κοιμοταν δυο βραδυα με εψαχνε σαν τρελλος να του πω τι να κανει. Εγω του ειπα "παμε να πλακωθουμε στο πιοτο" αρχισε να μου λεει οτι τον δουλευω οτι εχει ζορι κτλ κτλ.
Θα μου πεις τι ψαχνεις...Ενταξει γαμοτο αλλα εγω απο παντα μου οταν συναντουσα ανθρωπους που πονουσαν ειτε δεν μιλουσα ειτε τους ελεγα απλα αν υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω να τους βοηθησω και τους εξηγουσα οτι εγω δεν καθομαι να λεω "παρηγοριτικες μαλακιες" γιατι ξερω οτι ο αλλος τραβαει τον γολγοθα του και αν μπορω να τον βοηθησω θα τον βοηθησω αλλιως καλυτερα να το βουλωνω.

----------


## novia35

> novia εμενα να σου πω την αληθεια δεν μου την σπανε πλεον οι πολλοι αυτοι που λεμε "γνωστοι" με τις χιλιες δυο εξυπναδες που μπορει να σου πουν δηθεν να σου δειξουν οτι "ενδιαφερονται" γιατι εχω καταληξει οτι στην ουσια χαιρονται που την εχεις πατησει εσυ και οχι αυτοι.
> Μου την σπανε ομως αυτοι που θεωρω σαν δικους μου ανθρωπους ειτε προερχονται απο το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον ειτε ειναι αυτο που λεμε "κολλητοι". Δηλαδη απο εκει που περιμενεις λιγο περισσοτερη συμπαρασταση.


Μα κι εγώ για αυτούς μιλάω για στενούς συγγενείς και φίλους, οι άλλοι ποσώς μ' ενδιαφέρουν. Μπορεί να μου τη δίνει ν' ακούω όλες αυτές τις ανοησίες του κάθε ανίδεου αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Το άλλο όμως το έχω πληρώσει με πολύ πόνο. Θεωρώ ότι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα μου το δημιούργησαν φίλοι και συγγενείς γι' αυτό και όταν κάποια περίοδο της ζωής μου έφτασα στα ορια μου αποφάσισα και τους έστειλα όλους κι έμεινα τελείως μόνη. Εκόψα που λένε και την καλημέρα. Απο εκείνη τη στιγμή κι επειτα ορκίστηκα στον εαυτό μου πως δε θα επιτρέψω σε κανέναν πια να μου κάνει κακό. Κι έχεις δίκιο ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι στον περίγυρο σου «χαιρονται» που σου συμβαίνει ότι σου συμβαίνει. Υπάρχει τρομερός φθόνος που μόνο όταν περάσεις απο τέτοιες καταστάσεις και αξιολογήσεις τις συμπεριφορές γύρω σου το αντιλαμβάνεσαι.

----------


## novia35

Σήμερα πολύ άσχημη μέρα πάντως. Ζαλάδες, να και τώρα έχω, τάσεις λιποθυμίας, αδιαθεσία.... Το χειρότερο είναι οι τάσεις λιποθυμίας κι αυτό που νιώθεις ότι δεν μπορείς ν' αναπνεύσεις κι ότι απο στιγμή σε στιγμή θα πέσεις κάτω και θα μείνεις στον τόπο. Δεν ξέρω, δεν ξέρω... ψυχολογικά είναι όλα αυτά;; Φοβάμαι για μένα, φοβάμαι μην πάθω κάτι κακό. Πάει πολύς καιρός και δεν περνάει.

----------


## novia35

> Οταν το ειχα πρωτοπαθει ειχε εκδηλωθει με εντονους πονους/κραμπες στο γαστρεντερικο και κοιμομουν ελαχιστα και φυσιολογικα κατερρευσα. Δυο κολλητοι μου που "με εζησαν τοτε" ειχαν την ...φαεινη ιδεα οτι αμα παμε να γινουμε λιωμα στο ποτο θα μου περασουν ολα. Τοση ασχετιλα εσυ να καιγεσαι σε στομαχι εντερα και ο αλλος να σου λεει ...χρειαζεσαι αλκοολ.


Ποια ειναι ακριβως τα συμπτωματα που ειχες ti einai touto pali;;; Εχω κι εγω θεματα με το γαστρεντερικο γι' αυτο. Πονους στην κοιλια, αναγουλες, φουσκωματα, καμια φορα με πιανουν και κομαρες απο την ενοχληση στην κοιλια. Να το θεωρησω ψυχολογικο;;; Δεν εχω παει σε γαστρεντερολογο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ποια ειναι ακριβως τα συμπτωματα που ειχες ti einai touto pali;;; Εχω κι εγω θεματα με το γαστρεντερικο γι' αυτο. Πονους στην κοιλια, αναγουλες, φουσκωματα, καμια φορα με πιανουν και κομαρες απο την ενοχληση στην κοιλια. Να το θεωρησω ψυχολογικο;;; Δεν εχω παει σε γαστρεντερολογο.


novia καταρχας τα συμπτωματα δεν τα ειχα... δυστυχως τα εχω ακομα...
Θα ξεκινησω απο τα σημερινα μου συμπτωματα.
Πουρνο πουρνο σημερις ροβολησαμε με τον σκυλο μου κατα του χουραφ να μαζεψουμ το τριφυλλ... :Wink: 
Πηρα μαζι μου ενα μπουκαλι γαλα με λιγο καφε και το τσιγαρο μου το ηλεκτρονικο. Τα αφησα κατω απο την αχλαδια και ξεκινισα την δουλεια. Μπορω να πω οτι ημουν σχετικα καλα αν εξαιρεσεις την ζεστη που σιγα σιγα αυξανονταν οσο ανεβαινε ο ηλιος. Κανα δυωρο μετα κατα τις 10 ειπα να κανω ενα διαλλειμα. Πηγα κατω απο το δεντρο ηπια δυο τρεις γουλιες απο το γαλοφραπε μου και τραβηξα μερικες τζουρες απο το ηλεκτρονικο μου τσιγαρο.
Σχεδον αμεσως με επιασε ενα ζορι...το στομαχι εσφιξε ψιλοανακατευτικε και με επιασε μια αισθηση σαν να μου ανεβηκε η πιεση...Ακολουθησε μια κομμαρα μια αναγκη να κατσω κατω να ξαπλωσω. Χαλαστηκα κυριολεκτικα ομως ειπα δεν γαμιεται ας συνεχισω την δουλεια θα περασει... Ετσι και εγινε τα συμπτωματα σιγα σιγα περιοριστηκαν. 
Καποια στιγμη γυρισα σπιτι ανοιξα το πισι διαβασα το μυνημα σου και τραβηξα μερικες τζουρες απο το ηλκ μου τσιγαρο...τι με θες με επιασε μια δυσφορια πονος στο στομαχι και στο εντερο ζαλαδα κομμαρα και χειροτερεψαν οι αυχενικοι μου πονοι. Πηρα ενα αντιοξινο μηπως και βοηθησει ξαπλωσα μεχρι να περασει. Ψιλοκοιμηθηκα και οταν ξυπνησα εφαγα και ναμαι τωρα που σου γραφω. Ξανατραβαω τζουρες απο το ηλκ τσιγαρο αλλα τωρα δεν με πολυενοχλει ΓΙΑΤΙ?
Συμπερασμα...
Αν και το ξερω απο καιρο η νικοτινη με επηρεαζει ασχημα οχι μονο στο γαστρεντερικο αλλα και στο αυχενικο και μου προκαλει κομμαρες.
Ιδιως αν ειναι αδειο το στομαχι τα πραγματα γινονται χειροτερα.
Καποτε επινα φραπε σκετο με τρια κουταλακια καφε και καπνιζα εναν 50αρη καπνο την ημερα. Αυτα μεχρι πριν τρια χρονια. Κοινως οι υπερβολες στο τελος πληρωνονται...
Μετα το γυρισα στο ηλεκτρονικο τσιγαρο και αρχισα να πινω γαλα με λιγο καφε μεσα. Παπαρια ουτε αυτηη λυση ειναι καλη.
Πρεπει να βρω δυναμη να κοψω οποσδηποτε την οποιας μορφης νικοτινη διοτι μου το ειχε πει και ο γαστρεντερολογος το νικοτινικο οξυ προκαλει σπασμους στο γαστρεντερικο και δυστυχως ειναι αληθεια. Η κινηση αυτη πρεπει να γινει για να δω πλεον ξεκαθαρα ποσο επηρεαζει τους σωματικους μου πονους και την ψυχολογια μου.
Εδω σε θελω μαγκα μου...
Απο αυριο θα δοκιμασω κατι αλλο θα χρησιμοποιω πλεον υγρο με ελαχιστη νικοτινη στο ηλεκτρονικο τσιγαρο ωστε να δω αν μπορω να απεξαρτηθω σιγα σιγα. Αν δεν τα καταφερω το επομενο βημα ειναι να κοπουν ολα μαχαιρι..
novia πριν κανα χρονο που κανα γαστροσκοπηση τα ευρηματα ηταν οισοφαγιτιδα 1ου βαθμου και τιποτε αλλο. Το αλλο ευρημα βεβαια ηταν "υπερσπαστικοτητα γαστρεντερικου" η αλλιως νευρωση στομαχου με σπαστικη κολιτιδα. 
Τωρα που τα γραφω αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι
Η νικοτινη και η καφεινη μου επιδεινωνουν τους σωματικους πονους ιδιως στο γαστρεντερικο
Η κακη ψυχολογια και το στρες μου επιδεινωνουν τους σωματικους πονους ιδιως στο γαστρεντερικο
Αρα βγαινει λογικη οτι το αγχος θα σε χτυπησει εκει που εχεις ευαισθησια στην περιπτωση μου στο γαστρεντερικο.
novia δεν ξερω αν καπνιζεις αλλα χωρις πλακα αρχιζω σχεδιο διακοπης νικοτινης...

----------


## novia35

> novia καταρχας τα συμπτωματα δεν τα ειχα... δυστυχως τα εχω ακομα...
> Θα ξεκινησω απο τα σημερινα μου συμπτωματα.
> Πουρνο πουρνο σημερις ροβολησαμε με τον σκυλο μου κατα του χουραφ να μαζεψουμ το τριφυλλ...
> Πηρα μαζι μου ενα μπουκαλι γαλα με λιγο καφε και το τσιγαρο μου το ηλεκτρονικο. Τα αφησα κατω απο την αχλαδια και ξεκινισα την δουλεια. Μπορω να πω οτι ημουν σχετικα καλα αν εξαιρεσεις την ζεστη που σιγα σιγα αυξανονταν οσο ανεβαινε ο ηλιος. Κανα δυωρο μετα κατα τις 10 ειπα να κανω ενα διαλλειμα. Πηγα κατω απο το δεντρο ηπια δυο τρεις γουλιες απο το γαλοφραπε μου και τραβηξα μερικες τζουρες απο το ηλεκτρονικο μου τσιγαρο.
> Σχεδον αμεσως με επιασε ενα ζορι...το στομαχι εσφιξε ψιλοανακατευτικε και με επιασε μια αισθηση σαν να μου ανεβηκε η πιεση...Ακολουθησε μια κομμαρα μια αναγκη να κατσω κατω να ξαπλωσω. Χαλαστηκα κυριολεκτικα ομως ειπα δεν γαμιεται ας συνεχισω την δουλεια θα περασει... Ετσι και εγινε τα συμπτωματα σιγα σιγα περιοριστηκαν. 
> Καποια στιγμη γυρισα σπιτι ανοιξα το πισι διαβασα το μυνημα σου και τραβηξα μερικες τζουρες απο το ηλκ μου τσιγαρο...τι με θες με επιασε μια δυσφορια πονος στο στομαχι και στο εντερο ζαλαδα κομμαρα και χειροτερεψαν οι αυχενικοι μου πονοι. Πηρα ενα αντιοξινο μηπως και βοηθησει ξαπλωσα μεχρι να περασει. Ψιλοκοιμηθηκα και οταν ξυπνησα εφαγα και ναμαι τωρα που σου γραφω. Ξανατραβαω τζουρες απο το ηλκ τσιγαρο αλλα τωρα δεν με πολυενοχλει ΓΙΑΤΙ?
> Συμπερασμα...
> Αν και το ξερω απο καιρο η νικοτινη με επηρεαζει ασχημα οχι μονο στο γαστρεντερικο αλλα και στο αυχενικο και μου προκαλει κομμαρες.
> Ιδιως αν ειναι αδειο το στομαχι τα πραγματα γινονται χειροτερα.
> ...


Βρε συ μηπως εχεις δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη;; Μηπως εχεις υπερταση κι η καφεινη σε κανει τουρμπο;;; Γιατι ετσι οπως το λες ειναι εμφανες οτι τροφικα σε πειραζει κατι. Κανε καποιο τεστ τροφικη δυσανεξιας. Προσπαθησε να κοψεις την καφεινη για κανα δυο βδομαδες να δεις μηπως βελτιωθει το προβλημα. Αν δεν εχεις καποιο νεφρολογικο προβλημα προσπαθησε να τρως καλιουχες τροφες, θα σου γραψω εγω ποιες ειναι. Το καλιο να ξερεις ρυθμιζει την αρτηριακη υπερταση βεβαια κι εκει δεν πρεπει να το παρακανεις γιατι μπορει να σου κανει υποταση.

----------


## novia35

Η νικοτινη οπως και η καφεινη αυξανει την αρτηριακη πιεση. Εγω οχι, δεν καπνιζω. Βεβαια πριν ενα χρονο ειχα αρχισει το καπνισμα. Μονο για ενα χρονο ομως δεν εχω υπαρξει καπνιστρια στο παρελθον. Αλλα κι αυτον τον ενα χρονο τον μετανιωνω. Εδω και 9 μηνες ομως δεν εχω ακουμπησει τσιγαρο, ουτε να το μυρισω πλεον δεν μπορω. Με πιανει δυσπνοια μεσα σε χωρους με καπνιστες. Επισης εχω κοψει τελειως τον καφε. Υπαρχουν στα βιολογικα καταστηματα οργανικοι καφεδες απο σιταρι χωρις καφεινη. Καφε με γαλα μη συνδυαζεις ποτε ειναι παρα πολυ δυσπεπτος συνδυασμος. Επισης εχω κοψει ζαχαρη, μονο οτι παιρνω απ' τα φρουτα. Ετσι κι αλλιως οι υδατανθρακες στον οργανισμο μεταβολιζονται σε γλυκοζη οποτε αν κανει καποιος μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη δεν του χρειαζεται η ζαχαρη. Εχω μειωσει το αλατι, εχω κοψει μαχαιρι τ' αναψυκτικα, πινω πολυ νερο. Εχω μειωσει τα λιπαρα. Τηγανιτα τα 'χω κοψει επισης. Το παλευω πολυ διατροφικα. Αλλα οι ζαλαδες ζαλαδες. Βεβαια ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απ' οτι το χειμωνα. Το χειμωνα ημουν παρα πολυ χαλια, δεν το εχω ξεπερασει ομως κιολας. Απλα με ριχνει το οτι δε γυμναζομαι, δεν κανω κινηση. Ειμαι κολλημενη μπροστα σ' εναν υπολογιστη ολη μερα γιατι εδω και μερικους μηνες δεν εργαζομαι, εχασα τη δουλεια μου μετα απο 6 χρονια στην ιδια εταιρια, οχι πως μου αρεσε η δουλεια που εκανα, δυστυχισμενη ημουν κι εκει, καταπιεσμενη κι εγκλωβισμενη αλλα τουλαχιστον ειχα κατι ν' απασχολουμαι. Τωρα εχω τοση ενεργεια και δεν εχω που να την εκτονωσω. Προσωπικη ζωη χαλια. Ασ' τα. Και μετα αναρωτιεμαι γιατι μου συμβαινουν ολα αυτα. Να γιατι. Το θεμα ειναι ποτε και πως βγαινεις απ' το λουκι αυτο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Βρε συ μηπως εχεις δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη;; Μηπως εχεις υπερταση κι η καφεινη σε κανει τουρμπο;;; Γιατι ετσι οπως το λες ειναι εμφανες οτι τροφικα σε πειραζει κατι. Κανε καποιο τεστ τροφικη δυσανεξιας. Προσπαθησε να κοψεις την καφεινη για κανα δυο βδομαδες να δεις μηπως βελτιωθει το προβλημα. Αν δεν εχεις καποιο νεφρολογικο προβλημα προσπαθησε να τρως καλιουχες τροφες, θα σου γραψω εγω ποιες ειναι. Το καλιο να ξερεις ρυθμιζει την αρτηριακη υπερταση βεβαια κι εκει δεν πρεπει να το παρακανεις γιατι μπορει να σου κανει υποταση.


Οχι δεν εχω δυσανεξια στην λακτοζη , τοτε που η αγχωδης μου διαταραχη ηταν στα φορτε της και "ψαχνομουν" μανιωδως ειχα κανει τεστ δυσανεξιας καθως επισης και τεστ για αλλεργια σε μερικες τροφες...ολα αρνητικα. Σχετικα με την υπερταση σε ειχα ρωτησει αν το 15/10 που μου βρηκαν πριν κανενα μηνα στην αιμοδοσια ειναι θεμα για ψαξιμο...οπως και να χει τις επομενες μερες λεω να παω σε καρδιολογο να κανω τις οποιες εξετασεις χρειαζεται να δουμε πως παει η καρδια μετα απο 45 χρονια συνεχους λειτουργιας.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Η νικοτινη οπως και η καφεινη αυξανει την αρτηριακη πιεση. Εγω οχι, δεν καπνιζω. Βεβαια πριν ενα χρονο ειχα αρχισει το καπνισμα. Μονο για ενα χρονο ομως δεν εχω υπαρξει καπνιστρια στο παρελθον. Αλλα κι αυτον τον ενα χρονο τον μετανιωνω. Εδω και 9 μηνες ομως δεν εχω ακουμπησει τσιγαρο, ουτε να το μυρισω πλεον δεν μπορω. Με πιανει δυσπνοια μεσα σε χωρους με καπνιστες. Επισης εχω κοψει τελειως τον καφε. Υπαρχουν στα βιολογικα καταστηματα οργανικοι καφεδες απο σιταρι χωρις καφεινη. Καφε με γαλα μη συνδυαζεις ποτε ειναι παρα πολυ δυσπεπτος συνδυασμος. Επισης εχω κοψει ζαχαρη, μονο οτι παιρνω απ' τα φρουτα. Ετσι κι αλλιως οι υδατανθρακες στον οργανισμο μεταβολιζονται σε γλυκοζη οποτε αν κανει καποιος μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη δεν του χρειαζεται η ζαχαρη. Εχω μειωσει το αλατι, εχω κοψει μαχαιρι τ' αναψυκτικα, πινω πολυ νερο. Εχω μειωσει τα λιπαρα. Τηγανιτα τα 'χω κοψει επισης. Το παλευω πολυ διατροφικα. Αλλα οι ζαλαδες ζαλαδες. Βεβαια ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απ' οτι το χειμωνα. Το χειμωνα ημουν παρα πολυ χαλια, δεν το εχω ξεπερασει ομως κιολας. Απλα με ριχνει το οτι δε γυμναζομαι, δεν κανω κινηση. Ειμαι κολλημενη μπροστα σ' εναν υπολογιστη ολη μερα γιατι εδω και μερικους μηνες δεν εργαζομαι, εχασα τη δουλεια μου μετα απο 6 χρονια στην ιδια εταιρια, οχι πως μου αρεσε η δουλεια που εκανα, δυστυχισμενη ημουν κι εκει, καταπιεσμενη κι εγκλωβισμενη αλλα τουλαχιστον ειχα κατι ν' απασχολουμαι. Τωρα εχω τοση ενεργεια και δεν εχω που να την εκτονωσω. Προσωπικη ζωη χαλια. Ασ' τα. Και μετα αναρωτιεμαι γιατι μου συμβαινουν ολα αυτα. Να γιατι. Το θεμα ειναι ποτε και πως βγαινεις απ' το λουκι αυτο.


novia απο οσα εχεις γραψει μεχρι τωρα και λαμβανοντας υποψιν αυτα που εχω περασει και εγω και αλλοι μεσα στο φορουμ καταληγω στο εξης:
Καποια στιγμη στην ζωη μας ζησαμε αυτο που λεμε "εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη". Για ολους μας ηταν πραγματικα πολυ ασχημη εμπειρια (για μενα οτι χειροτερο εχω ζησει μεχρι τωρα).
Το εντονο στρες εκφραστηκε με διαφορους τροπους σε μενα με κεντρο το γαστρεντερικο σε αλλους με ζαλαδες , κομμαρες, πανικους κ.α.
Αυτη η κατασταση που βιωσαμε ηταν τοσο εντονη που εχει γινει κακο σημειο αναφορας για την ζωη μας
Ακριβως επειδη ηταν παρα πολυ ασχημα και ψυχοφθορα αυτα που ζησαμε τοτε οτιδηποτε μας συμβαινει και μας τα θυμιζει , εστω και στο ελαχιστο, μας τρελλενει και μας πανικοβαλλει.
Το ζω με τον εαυτο μου δηλαδη για παραδειγμα αισθανομαι πονους στο εντερο αστραπιαια το μυαλο μου θυμαται τους πονους που εζησα στην εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη και επειδη δεν θελω να το ξαναζησω τρομοκρατουμαι πανικοβαλλομαι με παιρνει απο κατω.
Τελικα το προβλημα δεν ειναι η "εντονη αγχωδης διαταραχη" που περασα... το προβλημα ειναι οτι μου προκαλεσε μια εντονη φοβια, μου εχει αφησει ασχημα σημαδια στην μνημη και οτιδηποτε μου θυμιζει εκεινη την περιοδο πραγματικα με τρομαζει.
Εχω αρχισει να αντιλαμβανομαι τελευταια οτι ο τροπος που αντιμετωπιζω το "τερας" ειναι λαθος , δηλαδη αυτο που κανω ειναι στην ουσια να το αποφευγω γιατι θεωρω οτι ειναι τεραστιο και ανικητο. Αυτη η λαθος αντιμετωπιση θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να διορθωθει προς το παρον ομως δεν μπορω να το κανω γιατι δεν ξερω πως να το κανω. Δηλαδη καταλαβαινω οτι καποια στιγμη θα πρεπει να αντιμετωπισω το τερας στα ισα ωστε να καταφερω να το απομυθοποιησω γιατι βαθια μεσα μου ξερω οτι το "τερας" δεν ειναι ουτε τεραστιο ουτε φοβερο. Απλα εγω του εχω δωσει μεγαλη αξια. Και αυτο θα πρεπει να συζητησω με την ψυχολογομου απο εδω και περα , να βρω τροπους να αντιμετωπισω τις φοβιες μου και ιδιατερα την φοβια που μου προκαλεσε η "αγχωδης διαταραχη"...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ειμαι κολλημενη μπροστα σ' εναν υπολογιστη ολη μερα γιατι εδω και μερικους μηνες δεν εργαζομαι, εχασα τη δουλεια μου μετα απο 6 χρονια στην ιδια εταιρια, οχι πως μου αρεσε η δουλεια που εκανα, δυστυχισμενη ημουν κι εκει, καταπιεσμενη κι εγκλωβισμενη αλλα τουλαχιστον ειχα κατι ν' απασχολουμαι. Τωρα εχω τοση ενεργεια και δεν εχω που να την εκτονωσω. Προσωπικη ζωη χαλια. Ασ' τα. Και μετα αναρωτιεμαι γιατι μου συμβαινουν ολα αυτα. Να γιατι. Το θεμα ειναι ποτε και πως βγαινεις απ' το λουκι αυτο.


Εδω γραφεις μερικες αληθειες που "αγγιζουν" και μενα..
Εγω δεν εχω χασει την δουλια μου (ακομα  :Wink: ) αλλα σε ανυποπτο χρονο ,πριν δυο χρονια περιπου, μου ειχε συμβει το εξης. Ειχα παρει αδεια και ειχα παρατηρησει οτι οχι μονο δεν ξεκουραστηκα/ηρεμησα αλλα το πιο κουφο ηταν οτι προτιμουσα να ειμαι στην δουλια παρα να εχω αδεια. Ακριβως οπως το γραφεις ουτε εμενα με "γεμιζει" η δουλια που κανω κι εκει για 8 ωρες μπροστα σε υπολογιστες καθομαι αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι μια απασχοληση. Θελω να πω οτι ειναι καλυτερα απο αυτο που ζω εξω εγκλωβισμενος σε μια κατασταση να φροντιζω τους ανικανους γονεις μου οι οποιοι οπως λεω ειναι "δυο ατομα που και οι δυο μαζι δεν μπορουν να κανουν μισο ατομο..." Θα πει καποιος πως μιλας ετσι για τους γονεις σου...πως να μιλαω μωρε οταν ειναι τοσο ανικανοι που ουτε τα χαπια τους δεν μπορουν να παρουν σωστα , πρεπει καποιος να τους τα δινει για να μη μπερδεψουν την δοσολογια.
Τι σκατα γαμω τις αμαρτιες γονεων που πεδευουν τα τεκνα χαθηκε να ειχα γονεις που αντι να τρεχεις απο πισω τους να σου ελεγαν "φυγε γιοκα μου να ζησεις την ζωη σου". Οχι οτι δεν θα φυγω μεχρι τον σεπτεμβρη θα νοικιασω αλλου αλλα και παλι το σχεδιο λεει οτι καθημερινα θα περναω να τους "ελεγχω" μια και η δουλια μου ειναι κοντα.
Τελος παντων ξεφυγα...
novia εγω ολο αυτο που ζω που εχω κλειστει που εχω απομακρυνθει απο φιλους κτλ προσπαθω να το δω πλεον σαν μια νεα αφετηρια δηλαδη αφου εχω ξεκαθαρισει με διαφορους και διαφορα και αφου κρατησω μονο αυτα που με ευχαριστουν θα "ξαναβγω στον κοσμο". Θελει καποιο χρονο βεβαια αλλα αυτο το "ξεκαθαρισμα" το ξερω το εχω κανει και αλλες φορες στην ζωη μου και παντα λειτουργουσε υπερ μου στο τελος.

----------


## kosto30

μετά από ένα μηνά σεροπραμ και 3χ0.25ζαναξ και ακόμα να δω έστω μία αχτίδα καλυτερευσης παρόλο πού νιώθω ότι προσπάθω πάρα πολύ Φως ακόμα δεν έχω δει ακόμα είμαι μέσα στο αγχος ειδικά το πρωί τρελή ανησυχία και υπερένταση ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## novia35

> Θελω να πω οτι ειναι καλυτερα απο αυτο που ζω εξω εγκλωβισμενος σε μια κατασταση να φροντιζω τους ανικανους γονεις μου οι οποιοι οπως λεω ειναι "δυο ατομα που και οι δυο μαζι δεν μπορουν να κανουν μισο ατομο..." Θα πει καποιος πως μιλας ετσι για τους γονεις σου...πως να μιλαω μωρε οταν ειναι τοσο ανικανοι που ουτε τα χαπια τους δεν μπορουν να παρουν σωστα , πρεπει καποιος να τους τα δινει για να μη μπερδεψουν την δοσολογια.
> Τι σκατα γαμω τις αμαρτιες γονεων που πεδευουν τα τεκνα χαθηκε να ειχα γονεις που αντι να τρεχεις απο πισω τους να σου ελεγαν "φυγε γιοκα μου να ζησεις την ζωη σου".


Πωπω, χτυπησες φλεβα τωρα. Αγια ελληνικη οικογενεια. Μου θυμιζει τοσο πολυ τη δικη μου. Τελικα ολα εχουν μια λογικη εξηγηση και το 'χω ξαναπει κι εδω, ανθρωποι σαν κι εμας που αντιμετωπιζουν τετοια προβληματα εχουν/διαβαινουν ενα κοινο μονοπατι, τους ακολουθει μια κοινη μοιρα. Εγω παλι ειχα και εχω μια πολυ καταπιεστικη οικογενεια. Δυο γονεις υπερπροστατευτικους λογω δικων τους φοβων, επειδη εκεινοι δηλαδη υπηρξαν φοβικοι στη ζωη περνουσαν ολους αυτους τους φοβους πανω μας με αποτελεσμα να μας κανουν νευρωτικους. Δε θα ξεχασω τον πατερα μου καθε φορα που ηταν να βγω να μου λεει "ποιος ξερει σε πιο καδο σκουπιδιων θα σε βρουμε καμια μερα κομματιασμενη" και να σκεφτεις οτι οι εξοδοι μου δεν ηταν ποτε υπερβολικες, ουτε εκανα καμια αγρια η ακραια ζωη, το αντιθετο μαλιστα, πολυ περιχαρακωμενη και περιορισμενη ακριβως γιατι με ειχαν κανει φοβικη. Η οταν περναμε το αυτοκινητο με τον αδελφο μου (γιατι εγω εξαιτιας της αγοραφοβιας παρολο που ειχα απο τα 18 μου διπλωμα οδηγησης δεν καταφερα ποτε να οδηγησω ) παντα καποια καταστροφη μας περιμενε εκει εξω "θα σας γραψουν και θα σας παρει ο γερανος το αυτοκινητο", "θα σκοτωθειτε". Εχω βεβαια την αισθηση οτι δεν το εκανε τοσο απο φοβο για μας αλλα απο τσιγκουνια. Μην τυχει και γινει κατι και πληρωσει κανενα προστιμο η μην καψουμε παραπανω βενζινη γι' αυτο και χρησιμοποιουσε την καταστροφολογια καθε φορα. Δεν τολμουσαμε να βγαλουμε το ποδι εξω απ' το σπιτι χωρις ν' ακολουθησει η καταστροφικη προβλεψη του πατερα. Ο στοχος του ηταν να μη χαλασουμε λεφτα. Ηθελα να μαθω μια ξενη γλωσσα, γενικοτερα να μαθω κατι ετσι απο δικη μου ευχαριστηση, μονιμη ερωτηση "τι τα θες;; θα βγαλεις χρηματα απ' αυτο;;" Για εκεινον καθε τι που καναμε θα επρεπε να γινεται με σκοπο το κερδος. Αν απο αυτο που εκανες δεν ειχες κερδος οικονομικο η δεν μπορουσες να το αποσβεσεις δεν υπηρχε λογος και να το κανεις. Επρεπε απ' αυτο να βγαλεις χρημα αλλιως ηταν χαμενα λεφτα. Κι ετσι μ' αυτη τη λογικη μας απετρεψε απο πολλα πραγματα. Πηγαινε για μπασκετ ο αδελφος μου " τι το θες το μπασκετ;; θα γινεις μπασκετμπολιστας;; ο ταδε εγινε και γεμισε λεφτα". Ο,τι εκανες επρεπε να ειχε στοχο τα λεφτα. Ο αδελφος μου τωρα ειναι 120 κιλα παχυσαρκος, εχει εγκαταλειψει τον αθλητισμο με τουτα και με τ' αλλα πασχει απο μανιοκαταθλιψη και κοινωνικη φοβια. Εχει κλεστει στο σπιτι, δεν εχει φιλους, σχεση, δουλεια, ενδιαφεροντα, δραστηριοτητες, δε φροντιζει τον εαυτο του, εχει παραιτηθει, εχει απογοητευτει, δεν τον νοιαζει το μελλον του, οταν τον πιανουν τα νευρα εχει τρομερες εκρηξεις οργης που νομιζεις οτι θα γκρεμισει το σπιτι η φοβασαι μη σε σκοτωσει γιατι δεν ελεγχει τα νευρα του, σηκωνει χερι και μπορει να σε χτυπησει ασχημα χωρις να το συνειδητοποιησει. Τον εχουν πληρως ευνουχισει ως προσωπικοτητα. Το εχουν εντελως μπλοκαρει το ανθρωπο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν το εχει συνειδητοποιησει ουτε κι ο ιδιος οτι εχει προβλημα, ξερει οτι κατι του φταιει αλλα δεν μπορει να το προσδιορισει, αν του το πεις γινεται εξω φρενων ακριβως γιατι αυτο ερχεται σε συγκρουση με τον εγωισμο του, δεν μπορει να το δεχτει γιατι το παιρνει ως δικη του αδυναμια, νομιζει οτι τιν προσβαλλεις εκεινη την ωρα κι απ' τη αλλη του δεν μπορει να βγει κι απο το "βολεμα" αυτο λογω φοβιας να παρει τη ζωη του στα χερια του.
Μιλαμε οπως καταλαβαινεις για εναν πατερα εντελως ψυχαναγκαστικο που μετρουσε τα φρουτα να δει μηπως σαπισε κανενα και ν' αρχισει τη γκρινια για τη σπαταλη που κανουμε, που μας κυνηγουσε απο πισω να κλεισει τα φωτα, τα κουμπια, τις κουζινες, το θερμοσιφωνα κι αυτο να το ζεις 40 χρονια στο συνολο της καθημερινοτητας σου. Εναν ανθρωπο που ζουσε με το φοβο μη μεινει χωρις λεφτα, μη χασει λεφτα, γιατι οι αλλοι εχουν λεφτα, πως να γλυτωσει λεφτα, πως να βρει τροπους να κερδισει λεφτα, λεφτα, λεφτα, λεφτα, λεφτα..... Ενταξει του ελειπαν τα λεφτα αλλα κι αυτος τοποθετησε ολο το ειναι του κι ολη την υπαρξη του γυρω απ' αυτο κι εχασε ολο το υπολοιπο και δε μας αφησε κι εμας να χαρουμε με τουτα και με τ' αλλα τα απλα καο ομορφα της ζωης που τελικα δε χρειαζονται τοσα πολλα λεφτα για να γινουν. Κι ομως μας το περασε κι εμας αυτο το αγχος με τα λεφτα. Πως να μην παιξουν τα νευρα σου μετα;;; 
Απ' την αλλη μια μητερα που ηθελε παντα να περναει το δικο της. Μια γυναικα που ηθελε να σου επιβαλλεται στα παντα, να σε χειραγωγει, να σε κατευθυνει, να σου επιβαλλει τις δικες της επιλογες και ν' απορριπτει τις δικες σου ασκωντας σου ψυχολογικο πολεμο λες και ημασταν ιδιοκτησια της, να σου περναει ολη τη ματαιοδοξια της, τη μεγαλομανια της και τα απωθημενα της. Παντα μου δημιουργουσε προβληματα. Ηθελε να διαλεγει τις φιλες μου, τις σχεσεις μου, (ποτε δεν την ακουσα να πει ενα καλο λογο, ολες με ζηλευαν, ολες με κοροιδευαν, ολες ηθελαν να μ' εκμεταλλευτουν) το τι θα σπουδασω, το πως θα ντυθω, τι θα φαω, ποσο θα φαω, με τι θ' ασχοληθω, πως θα ζησω. Κριτικη παντου και σε ολα. Ασε που αν δεν περναγε το δικο της, κρατουσε μουτρα και εκανε μερες να σου μιλησει. Ανωριμοτητα μεχρι εκει που δεν παιρνει. Καταφερε να μου καταστρεψει ετσι ολες μου τις σχεσεις. Επειδη μεγαλωσε σ' ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον κι εκεινη, σ' ενα μετακατοχικο χωριο της Μακεδονιας και αυστηρο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον την ελληνικης επαρχιας του τοτε ειχε αναπτυξει αυτο τον χαρακτηρα και παρολο που εζησε και ζει 40 χρονια στην Αθηνα δεν ανοιξε το πνευμα της, ουτε το μυαλο της. Δε σεβαστηκε ποτε τις επιθυμιες, τις επιλογες και την προσωπικοτητα των παιδιων της. Δυστυχως για μας λογω επαγγελματικων και οικονομικων ατυχιων δεν μπορεσαμε να φυγουμε απ' το σπιτι οσο ηταν νωρις με αποτελεσμα να εγκλωβιστουμε για πρακτικους λογους μεσα σ' αυτη τη κατασταση και κυριως για μενα που απο πολυ νωρις εκδηλωσα κρισεις πανικου και αγοραφοβια και να μην κανουμε ποτε την επανασταση μας. Τσακιστηκε η προσωπικοτητα μας πνιγηκαμε μεσα σ' αυτο. Σκεφτομαι καμια φορα οτι η αισθηση του πνιγμου, αυτη η δυσπνοια που νιωθω κατα τις κρισεις πανικου ειναι ακριβως αυτο το αισθημα πνιγμου που νιωθω μεσα σ' αυτη την κατασταση κι η αναγκη μου ν' αναπνευσω. Οι δικοι μας μας καπελωσαν ολα αυτα τα χρονια και μεσα σ' αυτη τη κατασταση δεν μπορεσαμε να ωριμασουμε συναισθηματικα, να ενηλικιωθουμε, ν' αναπτυξουμε δυνατοτητες, να στησουμε μια ζωη που να ειναι ολοδικη μας, με τις δικες μας επιλογες, οπως τη θελαμε, οπως την ονειρευομασταν, να παρουμε πρωτοβουλιες.
Αυτοι λοιπον οι γονεις που ηταν και ειναι ακομη ετσι, ειναι σε μια ηλικια πλεον που εχουν την αναγκη μας κι ετσι τωρα εχουμε περιπεσει στη αλλη κατασταση αυτη που περιγραφεις τωρα εσυ με τους δικους σου. Εγω που δε με αφησαν ποτε ν' αναπνευσω, να κανω επιλογες για τη ζωη μου καλουμε να το κανω τωρα για να στηριξω τις δικες τους τις ζωες. Ειναι κι οι δυο διαβητικοι. Δεν προσεχουν τους ομως, δεν κανουν σωστη διατροφη , δεν πανε να εξεταστουν, δεν ξερουν ουτε στο γιατρο τι πρεπει να ρωτησουν, τα φαρμακα τους δεν τα παιρνουν σωστα, αν δεν τους παρω εγω την πιεση και το σακχαρο δεν προκειτε να το ελεγξουν οι ιδιοι. Με τουτα και με τ' αλλα εφτασε το σακχαρο του ο πατερας μου 400 κι ετρεχα σαν την τρελη να βρω γιατρους, να του γραψουν εξετασεις, να τον βαλω σε διατροφη, να του φτιαξω τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και το κατεβασαμε 132 αλλα επρεπε να το αναλαβω ολο εγω. Εγω ποτε εζησα;; Ποτε θα ζησω;;; Η δικη μου η ζωη που ειναι σε ολο αυτο;;; Βεβαια την ευθυνη και το χρεος απεναντι στους δικους μας την εχουμε ολοι. Ολων οι γονεις μας θα μεγαλωσουν και θα εχουν την αναγκη μας αλλα τουλαχιστον οταν ηταν νεοι να μας ειχαν σταθει και σωστα να υπηρχε τουλαχιστον το αντισταθμισμα. Αλλιως με τι ψυχικα αποθεματα να το αντεξεις ολο αυτο;;;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> μετά από ένα μηνά σεροπραμ και 3χ0.25ζαναξ και ακόμα να δω έστω μία αχτίδα καλυτερευσης παρόλο πού νιώθω ότι προσπάθω πάρα πολύ Φως ακόμα δεν έχω δει ακόμα είμαι μέσα στο αγχος ειδικά το πρωί τρελή ανησυχία και υπερένταση ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας ευχαριστώ


kosto30 συγνωμη κιολας που ρωταω μηπως θα μπορουσες να γραψεις λιγα πραγματα σχετικα με το πως ξεκινησες αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη που εχεις παει σε τι γιατρους και πως καταληξανε σχετικα με την θεραπεια . Απλα επειδη δεν ξερω τιποτε για ολα αυτα δεν ξερω και τι να σου γραψω οχι οτι ειμαι κανενας γιατρος ή ειδημονας αλλα αυτο το λουκι με τα χαπια και την αναμονη να γινω καλυτερα την εχω περασει και καπου σε καταλαβαινω...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Δε σεβαστηκε ποτε τις επιθυμιες, τις επιλογες και την προσωπικοτητα των παιδιων της. Δυστυχως για μας λογω επαγγελματικων και οικονομικων ατυχιων δεν μπορεσαμε να φυγουμε απ' το σπιτι οσο ηταν νωρις με αποτελεσμα να εγκλωβιστουμε για πρακτικους λογους μεσα σ' αυτη τη κατασταση και κυριως για μενα που απο πολυ νωρις εκδηλωσα κρισεις πανικου και αγοραφοβια και να μην κανουμε ποτε την επανασταση μας. Τσακιστηκε η προσωπικοτητα μας πνιγηκαμε μεσα σ' αυτο. Σκεφτομαι καμια φορα οτι η αισθηση του πνιγμου, αυτη η δυσπνοια που νιωθω κατα τις κρισεις πανικου ειναι ακριβως αυτο το αισθημα πνιγμου που νιωθω μεσα σ' αυτη την κατασταση κι η αναγκη μου ν' αναπνευσω. Οι δικοι μας μας καπελωσαν ολα αυτα τα χρονια και μεσα σ' αυτη τη κατασταση δεν μπορεσαμε να ωριμασουμε συναισθηματικα, να ενηλικιωθουμε, ν' αναπτυξουμε δυνατοτητες, να στησουμε μια ζωη που να ειναι ολοδικη μας, με τις δικες μας επιλογες, οπως τη θελαμε, οπως την ονειρευομασταν, να παρουμε πρωτοβουλιες.
> Αυτοι λοιπον οι γονεις που ηταν και ειναι ακομη ετσι, ειναι σε μια ηλικια πλεον που εχουν την αναγκη μας κι ετσι τωρα εχουμε περιπεσει στη αλλη κατασταση αυτη που περιγραφεις τωρα εσυ με τους δικους σου. Εγω που δε με αφησαν ποτε ν' αναπνευσω, να κανω επιλογες για τη ζωη μου καλουμε να το κανω τωρα για να στηριξω τις δικες τους τις ζωες. Ειναι κι οι δυο διαβητικοι. Δεν προσεχουν τους ομως, δεν κανουν σωστη διατροφη , δεν πανε να εξεταστουν, δεν ξερουν ουτε στο γιατρο τι πρεπει να ρωτησουν, τα φαρμακα τους δεν τα παιρνουν σωστα, αν δεν τους παρω εγω την πιεση και το σακχαρο δεν προκειτε να το ελεγξουν οι ιδιοι. Με τουτα και με τ' αλλα εφτασε το σακχαρο του ο πατερας μου 400 κι ετρεχα σαν την τρελη να βρω γιατρους, να του γραψουν εξετασεις, να τον βαλω σε διατροφη, να του φτιαξω τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και το κατεβασαμε 132 αλλα επρεπε να το αναλαβω ολο εγω. Εγω ποτε εζησα;; Ποτε θα ζησω;;; Η δικη μου η ζωη που ειναι σε ολο αυτο;;; Βεβαια την ευθυνη και το χρεος απεναντι στους δικους μας την εχουμε ολοι. Ολων οι γονεις μας θα μεγαλωσουν και θα εχουν την αναγκη μας αλλα τουλαχιστον οταν ηταν νεοι να μας ειχαν σταθει και σωστα να υπηρχε τουλαχιστον το αντισταθμισμα. Αλλιως με τι ψυχικα αποθεματα να το αντεξεις ολο αυτο;;;


Τι να γραψω novia που τα εχεις γραψει ολα εσυ. Καλη "νοσοκομα" γονεων θα γινεις κι εσυ δυστυχως. Το προβλημα ξερεις δεν ειναι μονο το οτι οι γεροι εχουν τα οποια προβληματα υγειας το προβλημα ειναι οτι οσο περναει ο καιρος τα πραγματα θα χειροτερευουν ουτε καν θα σταθεροποιηθουν. Και οσο θα χειροτερευουν τοσο θα πρεπει να δινεις κι αλλο απο τον εαυτο σου για να βοηθησεις με αποτελεσμα να εγκλωβιζεσε περισσοτερο. Απο την αλλη ο εαυτο σου συνεχεια θα επαναστατει , θα απαιτει να ζησει, θα σου "φωναζει" οτι τον εχεις εγκαταληψει και οταν θα φτανει στο αμην θα σου τραβαει μια καραμπινατη διαταραχη πανικου και αγχους. Ολα αυτα που γραφω τα εχω περασει προσωπικα, πιο εντονα τα τελευταια 6 χρονια οπου ανελαβα το "αποκλειστικο νταντεμα" ιδιως της μανας μου
Εχω εναν φιλο κολλητο που λεμε, ειναι πολλα χρονια που μου εχει πει οτι κανονικα εννεα στους δεκα θα επρεπε να τους απαγορευεται να κανουν οικογενεια και παιδια καθοτι ειναι πραγματικα ανικανοι λογω αμορφωσιας και βλακειας να φροντισουν και να αγαπησουν οπως πρεπει τα παιδια τους. Το μονο που ξερουν καλα ειναι να τους περνανε τις δικες τους φοβιες και τραυματα και στην ουσια να τα "ευνουχιζουν" ψυχολογικα. Απλα παραγουν αλλο ενα "τουβλο στο τειχος" που λενε κι οι Pink Floyd στο The Wall. 
Ειμαι σε μια ηλικια οπου οι περισσοτεροι συνομηλικοι μου εχουν κανει οικογενεια και παιδια...επειδη τυχαινει να γνωριζω τους γονεις ο αντρας το μονο που ξερει ειναι το ποδοσφαιρο και η γυναικα πως θα δει ολες τις σαπουνοπερες συγχρονως στην τιβι. Αποτελεσμα το αγορακι τους το μονο πουξερει ειναι το ποδοσφαιρο οπως ακριβως και ο "ηρωας" μπαμπας του.
Παραδειγμα εχω εναν φιλο που τον γιοκα του τον εχει μπροστα απο μια οθονη υπολογιστη απο τα ...τρια του να παιζει παιχνιδια με σκοτωμους γιατι "μονο ετσι το παιδι καθεται ησυχο..."
Αντε πες μου αυτο τι θα γινει οταν μεγαλωσει πως θα αντιλαμβανεται τον κοσμο? Το τραγικο ειναι οτι αν κουβεντιασεις με τον φιλο θα σου πει οτι ειναι εγκλημα που οι γονεις αφηνουν τα παιδια τους τοσες ωρες στην τιβι και στον υπολογιστη ο ηλιθιος δεν μπορει να καταλαβει οτι την ιδια ωρα το ιδιο πραγμα κανει το παιδι του.
Ακομη πιο τραγικο ξερεις ποιο ειναι? για να "επιστρεψουμε" στους δικους μας γονεις...
Ειναι τοσο ανικανοι αχρηστοι εγωιστες , πεστο οπως θελεις ωστε δεν μπορουν και ουτε προκειται ποτε να κανουν την αυτοκριτικη τους και να διακρινουν εστω ενα απο τα λαθη τους. Θεωρουν ακομα και σε αυτην την ηλικια τους εαυτους τους αλαθητους οτι εκαναν παντα το σωστο. Οποτε τι κουβεντα να κανεις μαζι τους... Το πολυ πολυ να σε φορτωσουν και να σου σπασουν τα νευρα για αλλη μια φορα.
Θυμαμαι πριν απο μερικους μηνες που πηγα την μανα μου στον ψυχιατρο της. Η "κακομοιρα" η μανα μου μεσα σε ολα που του ειπε του ειπε και ποσο την στεναχωρει που "δεν βρισκω ενα κοριτσι να παντρευτω κι εγω"... Ο γιατρος γνωριζοντας το παρελθον και το ιστορικο την κοπανησε στα αυτια που λεμε...της ειπε "πως θες να βρει οταν ολη την ωρα ασχολειται με σενα να σε παει στον εναν γιατρο μετα στον αλλον να φροντιζει τα χαπια σου (παιρνει 10 διαφορετικα χαπια ) να κοιταει μη γινει τιποτε χειροτερο"
Πραγματικα τον χαρηκα τον ψυχιατρο και μετα που μειναμε μονοι μου ειπε απλα "κοιταξε ασε τους γονεις σου οτι ειναι να παθουν θα το παθουν, μην εχεις τυψεις, φροντισε την ζωη σου"
Και οσο περναει ο καιρος και το επεξεργαζομαι βλεπω οτι ειναι η μονη λυση καλως η κακως

----------


## novia35

Καλά σα να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου. Μια απο τα ίδια που λες. Αν σου πω δική μου περίπτωση πρόσφατη θα τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου. 
Προηγουμένως θα ήθελα να κάνω μια υποσημείωση ότι η μάνα μου είχε πάντα μεγάλες προσδοκίες ήθελε να πάρω τον όμορφο, τον μορφωμένο, τον κοινωνικά καταξιωμένο, τον πλούσιο, απο καλή οικογένεια, να είναι τουλάχιστον γιατρός ή δικηγόρος κι εγώ όχι κάτι λιγότερο απο πυρηνικός φυσικός για να καμαρώνει στους συγγενείς στο χωριό ότι η κόρη της τα κατάφερε. Εγώ απ' την άλλη τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά, όχι ότι δεν τον προσπάθησα αλλά όταν κάτι δεν το έχεις επιλέξει εσύ δεν μπορείς ποτέ να το κάνεις μ' επιτυχία. Την ντρόπιασα σα να λέμε. Η επιτυχία της περνούσε βλέπεις μέσα απο την δική μου επιτυχία. Το αν θα ήμουν ένας ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος ούτε της πέρασε ποτέ απο το μυαλό. Μέχρι και σήμερα μου το χτυπάει να σκεφτείς.
-«Όταν σου λεγα εγω να κάνεις εκείνο και τ' άλλο εσύ δεν άκουγες, άμα μ' ακουγες θα ήσουν αλλιώς σήμερα, όσο σας είχα εγώ ήσασταν και καλύτερα απ' όταν σταματήσατε ν' ακούτε κι αρχίσατε ν' αποφασίζετε μόνοι σας τα κάνατε όλα σκατά». 
-«Μα μάνα, επειδή σ' άκουσα τα έκανα σκατά κι όχι τ' αντίθετο. Επειδή κοίταξα να εκπληρώσω τις δικές σου προσδοκίες κι όχι τις δικές μου γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς ποτέ δε μ' άφησες να έχω δικές μου προσδοκίες». Λες κι εμείς δεν είχαμε δικαίωμα ούτε στον πειραματισμό, ούτε στις εμπειρίες, ούτε στο να κάνουμε λάθη. Απ' τη στιγμή που μας άφησαν να επιλέξουμε επρεπε και να τα κάνουμε όλα σωστά, λες και μας έκαναν χάρη που μας παραχωρούσαν την ελευθερία μας, αλλιώς ήταν εκεί για να κουνήσουν το δάχτυλό με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Σ' αφηναν δηλαδή να κάνεις κάτι καραδόκωντας όμως πότε θα γινει το λάθος για να σου την πούν ωστε να σου αποδείξουν ότι τα ξέρουν και τα κάνουν καλύτερα απο σένα τα πράγματα κι ότι χωρίς εκείνους δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα σωστά. Απύθμενος εγωισμός. Και συνεχίζει ο διάλογος:
-«Όποιος θέλει να το καλοπαντρέψει το παιδί του μάνα και να πετύχει στη ζωή του το βοηθάει να σταθεί στα πόδια του»
-«Σας λέγαμε να σπουδάσετε, να μπείτε στο πανεπιστήμιο τι άλλο να κάνουμε;;»
-«Δεν αρκεί ρε μάνα να το λέτε πρέπει να υπάρχουν και οι προϋποθέσεις να το υποστηρίξετε»
-«Γιατί δε σας στείλαμε σε φροντιστήρια εμείς φταίμε που δε διαβάζατε;;»
-«Δεν είναι μόνο τα φροντιστήρια βρε μάνα. Και δε σε κάνει μόνο το πανεπιστήμιο επιτυχημένο. Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που έχουν πετύχει στη ζωή τους και δεν έχουν τελειώσει κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο»
-«Γιατί σου είπαμε εμείς να μην κάνεις κάτι άλλο;; Εσύ δε ήθελες. Δε σου άρεσε τίποτα.»
-«Δεν ήταν ότι δε μου άρεσε κάτι άλλο ρε μάνα. Με βάλατε σ' ενα δρόμο και δε μ' αφησατε να βρώ τι ήταν αυτό που ήθελα εγώ και μετά ήσθαν τα ψυχολογικά και με πήρε και με σήκωσε».
-«Γιατί δεν πήγες στο ωδείο;; Όλα τα παρατούσες στη μέση»
-«Πότε πήγα ρε μάνα, όταν ήμουν 23 χρονών και ήδη βουλιαγμένη στα ψυχολογικά που πήγα να κάνω κάτι να φτιάξει η ψυχολογία μου και να ξεφύγω για να μην τρελαθώ;;»
-«Και τότε προλάβαινες»
-«Προλάβαινα αλλά δεν ήμουν καλά τότε, είχα αρρωστήσει. Είναι και το πως είναι οι καταστάσεις μες στο σπίτι και η σχέση με τους γονείς. Οι συνθήκες που επικρατούν. Θυμάσαι που μέχρι τα 18 που τελειώσα το σχολείο κοιμόμουνα και διάβαζα στο χωλ;; Ούτε δικό μου δωμάτιο δεν είχα ποτέ μέσα σ΄αυτό το σπίτι. Ασε που ζούσαμε 4 άτομα σ' ενα σπίτι 65 τετραγωνικών. Θυμάσαι που είχατε χάσει και οι δύο τις δουλειές σας και δουλεύαμε εμείς στο μαγαζί χωρίς ένσημα και χωρίς να πληρωνόμαστε για να πάρεις εσύ τη σύνταξη 7 ολόκληρα χρόνια;; Πότε μπόρεσα να πιάσω εγώ δουλειά;; Ήμουνα ή δεν ήμουνα 26 χρονών μεχρι τότε που ήμουνα;; Τα ξέχασες αυτά;;»
-«Ναι καλά. Το μαγαζί σας έφταιξε. Του τάδε ο πατέρας ήταν μεθύστακας και το παιδί διέπρεψε. Με λάμπα διάβαζε μες τα χωράφια κι έγινε γιατρός. Κι η τάδε πήρε δικηγόρο.»
-«Ρε μάνα για να καλόπαντρέψεις το κορίτσι σου πρέπει να του έχεις κάτι. Μια προίκα. Πως θα σε πάρει ο άλλος ξεβράκωτη;; Απ' τη στιγμή που δεν είχατε, μην έχετε και μεγάλες απαιτήσεις. Συμβιβαστείτε με κάτι λιγότερο»
-«Ναι άλλες ήταν ξεβράκωτες και πήραν τους καλύτερους γιατί ήταν ξύπνιες κι κωλοπετσωμένες. Κι εσύ όλο κάτι αποτυχημένους πας και βρίσκεις». Σε λέει και χαζή.
-«Εγώ ξέρω οι άλλοι βοήθησαν τα κορίτσια τους πέρνοντας τους ένα σπίτι, άλλοι τα βοήθησαν με γνωριμίες να βρούν μια καλή δουλειά. Εσείς τίποτα μόνο να μας εξουσιάζετε θέλατε αλλά απο εκεί κι έπειτα μας αφήσατε στο έλεος του Θεού. Μόνη μου πάλευα και παλεύω».
-«Γιατί εμάς ποιός μας βοήθησε;;»
-«Και τι;; Επειδή δε σε βοήθησαν κάνεις τώρα σε εμένα αντίποινα;; Γιατί δε λές καλύτερα δεν μπορούσα παιδί μου να σε βοηθήσω παράπάνω που είναι και η αλήθεια και ρίχνεις σ' εμένα την ευθύνη.»
-«Όχι επειδή λες πως δε σε βοηθήσαμε γι' αυτό. Εμάς ποιος μας βοήθησε;;»
-«Ε, γι' αυτό και δεν καταφέρατε κι εσείς τίποτα. Τότε τι με κατηγορείς λοιπόν;;» Κι εκεί το κλείνει.
Η μητέρα μου είναι προφανές ότι ποτέ δε μου έδειξε, ούτε μου είχε και έχει εμπιστοσύνη. Ούτε σε μένα, ούτε στην κρίση μου, ούτε στις επιλογές μου. Ενδεχομένως να με θεωρούσε ανώριμη, επιπόλαια, αφελή, αγαθιάρα, χαζή, ευκολόπιστη κτλ κτλ. και μπορεί και να ήμουν ή να είμαι. Σκέφτηκε όμως ποτέ αυτή η γυναίκα ότι ήμουν δικό της δημιούργημα;; Ότι όλο αυτό το έφτιαξε εκείνη όταν μας τσάκιζε την προσωπικότητα στα χρόνια τα παιδικά και της εφηβείας που χτίζεται η προσωπικότητα ενός ανθρώπου;; Όχι δεν το σκέφτηκε ποτέ.
Αυτή η γυναίκα δε μ' έχει επιβραβεύσει ούτε μια φορά στη ζωή μου. Πάντοτε ήταν επικριτική. Θυμάμαι, είχα κάποτε κάποιες φίλες στην εφηβεία που η μητέρας τους ήταν εντελώς διαφορετική, πάντα τις επιβράβευε και για το παραμικρό. Είχε προσπαθήσει μια φορά, μια απο τις δυο, να φτιάξει μια πίτα και καταλάθος την έκαψε, η μητέρας όμως ούτε της φώναξε, ούτε την πρόσβαλλε αντιθέτως έκοψε ένα κομμάτι και της είπε «μπράβο κορίτσι είναι πολύ νόστιμη». Δεν ήταν ότι η φίλη μου δεν ήξερε ότι την είχε κάψει την πίτα, ούτε ότι η μητέρα της ήθελε να την παραμυθιάσει ότι τα κάνει όλα τέλεια απλώς η γυναίκα εντόπισε τα θετικά του εγχειρήματος του παιδιού της, δεν κόλλησε στ' αρνητικά ακριβώς γιατί ήθελε να ενθαρρύνει το παιδί της και να επιβραβεύσει την προσπάθεια όχι να του κόψει τα φτερά και να το αποθαρρύνει. Δεν την ένοιαζε λοιπόν η τελειότητα της πίτας αλλά το ότι το παιδί της πήρε πρωτοβουλιά να κάνει κάτι. Αυτό εγώ που τό ζούσα τότε κι ένα τη σύγκριση με τη δική μου μάνα με πλήγωνε πολύ. Αυτό εγώ δεν το έζησα ποτέ απ' τη δική μου μάνα που την ενδιέφερε μόνο ότι κάνω να το κάνω τέλεια κι έχανε την ουσία. 
Την φωνάζω «κακία πεθερά» καμιά φορά της λέω «εγώ γάμο δεν έκανα αλλά κακιά πεθερά είχα μες το σπίτι, αφού αντέχω εσένα τόσα χρόνια τίποτα δε με φοβίζει πλέον» γιατί η συμπεριφορά της είναι όπως οι κακές πεθερές που είναι επικριτικές με τις νύφες και δε δέχονται ότι μπορεί να τα κάνουν καλύτερα απο εκείνες. 
Πάντοτε είχε μια σχέση ανταγωνιστική μαζί μου. Απο την ενηλικίωση μου και μετά. Γιατί σαν παιδάκι και ως έφηβη δεν υπήρχα, ήμουν ένα αβουλο ον, ένα σακκι με πατάτες που το πήγαιναν όπου και όπως ήθελαν. Προσπάθησα πολλές φορές να καταλάβω το γιατί συμπεριφέρονταν έτσι και στο μόνο που καταλήγω είναι ότι ισως ήθελε κάτι ν' αποδείξει στον εαυτό της ίσως να είχε δεχθεί κι εκείνη μεγάλη απορρίψη απο το περιβάλλον της ή κριτική, δεν τα πήγαινε καλά με τα πεθερικά της, δεν είχαν καλές σχέσεις. Συμπλεγματικό άτομο πολύ, δεν είχε περάσει κι εκείνη καλά. Ίσως πάλι γιατί στην πραγματικότητα δεν ήθελε να παντρευτεί, ούτε να κάνει οικογένεια, τον πατέρα μου δεν τον αγαπούσε τον πήρε γιατί της τον έδωσαν. Δεν ήταν επιλογή της, καταναγκαστικό εργό έκανε γιατί δεν μπορούσε να κάνει αλλιώς. Πως ν' αγαπήσει εμάς μετά;;; Δύσκολος άνθρωπος. Αν τυχόν όμως και της έλεγες για τα λάθη που έκανε εκείνη, αποκλείεται, δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο πράγμα, αλάνθαστη όπως λές κι εσύ, τους άλλους ήξεραν πως να τους κατακεραυνώνουν όμως. Σε όλη αυτή την κατάντια των παιδιών της το μόνο που την ένοιαζε τελικά ήταν πως να βγάλει τον εαυτό της απέξω, πως να δικαιολογηθεί ότι εκείνη τα έκανε σωστά να μην της πούνε ότι εκείνη φταίει κι όχι τα παιδιά της για ότι παθαίνουν. Λες και το ζητούμενο ήταν το ποιός φταίει τελικά σε μια αποτυχία ή ότι άλλο κι όχι το πως θα γίνει ν' αλλάξει η κατάσταση. Ακόμη και το παιδί να φταίει η μάνα πρέπει να συγχωρεί και να βοηθά. Δε φτάνει η κακία του κόσμου δηλαδή που όντως χαιρεται να σε θάβει έχεις και τους γονείς να σ' επικρίνουν συνέχεια. Φυσικά όλο αυτό το πλήρωσα στην ψυχολογία μου και όχι μόνο. Κυρίως εξαιτίας αυτού έχασα το δικό μου δρόμο στην καλύτερη ηλικία της ζωής μου, αυτή της δεκαετίας των 20 που είναι για κάθε άνθρωπο η ιδανική να ψαχτεί, να πάρει εμπειρίες, να δοκιμαστεί, να στήσει μια ζωή. 
Ούτε το ρόλο της απέναντι στο παιδί της που ήταν κορίτσι κι έπρεπε 5 πράγματα να του πει για να ξέρει δεν έπαιξε σωστά ούτε που να το παραδεχτεί. Εγώ αδιαθέτησα σαν κοριτσάκι πρώτη φορά και δεν ήξερα, ούτε με είχε προετοιμάσει κανείς για τίποτα, σοκ για ένα παιδί 12 χρονών αυτό. Κι εγώ όμως την είχα απομονώσει, δεν τις έλεγα ποτέ τίποτα για μένα. Το μόνο που ήξερε να μου πει ήταν να μην της γίνω *******. Κι αντί να της γίνω ******* έφτασα 25 χρονών για να κάνω την πρώτη μου σχέση. Τόσο καθυστερημένη πια. Είχα γίνει ο περίγελος στις παρέες μου αυτές τις λίγες που είχα. Χώρια τις άλλες που μ' εγκατέλειψαν όταν άρχισαν οι άλλοι να εξελίσσονται φυσιολογικά κι εγώ έμενα πίσω, στάσιμη, μπλοκαρισμένη συναισθηματικά και σεξουαλικά. Μόνο ανώμαλη και λεσβία που δε με είχαν βγάλει. Φαντάσου τι πέρασα. Για όλα αυτά φταίει εκείνη. Παρόλα αυτά λοιπόν ο κ**ος της ηθελε γαμπρό υψηλών αξιώσεων, το παιδί της που υπέφερε ούτε που το είχε πάρει χαμπάρι. Στην κοσμάρα της η γυναίκα. Άσε τα πόσα τράβηξα στις προσωπικές μου σχέσεις γιατί οι ανασφάλειες που κουβαλάς λόγω των καταστάσεων αυτών, η ανεπάρκεια σου η συναισθηματική κι η ανάγκη σου να ξεφύγεις σε οδηγεί σε λάθος επιλογές.

----------


## novia35

Για να φτάσω στο δια ταύτα λοιπόν γιατί έχω μακρυγορήσει πολύ εδώ και 1 1/5 χρόνο και μετά απο αρκετό καιρό που ήμουν μόνη μου έκανα μια σχεση, φυσικά ο άνθρωπος αυτός ούτε που της άρεσε, δεν της άρεσε δηλαδή χωρίς καν τον έχει γνωρίσει. Απλώς όταν κατάλαβε ότι κάτι υπάρχει στην προσωπική μου ζωή άρχισε ο ψυχολογικός πόλεμος. Γύριζα στο σπίτι καμιά φορά που κοιμόμουν στου φίλου μου και με κοιτούσε λες και ήρθε η ******* απο το μπαρ που κάνει κονσομασιόν, σχόλια προσβλητικά του τύπου «απο που γυρνάς έτσι ξεμαλλιασμένη;;» ή «που ήσουν κι ήρθες με τα ρούχα σου τσαλακωμένα;;». Ξέρεις, για να με ξεφτιλίσει και καλά όχι ότι τα μαλλιά μου ήταν ανακατωμένα, ούτε ότι ήταν τα ρούχα μου τσαλακωμένα. Μπορεί να μου κρατούσε μούτρα και να μη μου μιλούσε για μέρες, να περνάει απο δίπλα μου και να με αγνοεί επειδή δεν την ενημέρωσα ή δεν της πήρα την άδεια που κοιμήθηκα εκτός σπιτιού ολόκληρη γυναίκα, όταν σήμερα τα παιδιά απο τα 15 έχουν σχέση και κάνουν διακοπές με τους φίλους τους. Τρελή γυναίκα. Με τούτα και με τ' άλλα ήρθαν τα νεύρα μου κι έγιναν κρόσσια, αντιμετώπιζα και προβλήματα με τη δουλειά μου εκείνη την εποχή, ήταν λίγο πριν απολυθώ, είχα κι ένα πρόβλημα υγείας που με είχε αγχώσει πολύ γιατί έπρεπε να χειρουργηθώ. Άρχισα κι εγώ να σπάω και να ξεσπάω στον άνθρωπο. Νεύρα, υστερίες, καβγάδες με αποτέλεσμα να το διαλύσουμε στο τέλος. Τώρα βρήκε την ηρεμία της πάλι. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτη η γυναίκα δε θέλει να δεχτεί ότι τα παιδιά της μεγάλωσαν, δεν είναι πια παιδιά και θέλει να κρατήσει την οικογένεια όπως όταν ήμασταν 15 χρονών και είναι τόσο εγωϊστριά που προκειμένου να το πετύχει αυτό δεν σκέφτεται ότι αύριο μεθαύριο όταν εκείνη θα έχει φύγει τα παιδιά της θα είναι τελειως μόνα τους γιατί δε θα έχουν κάνει οικογένεια. Επίσης έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτή η γυναίκα δεν μπορεί να ζήσει αν δεν έχει δίπλα της ανθρώπους να τους βασανίζει. Απαξ και χάσει αυτή την εξουσία θα πεθάνει.Τη νοιάζει μόνο ο εαυτός της και να μη χαλάσει αυτό που έχει φτιάξει.
Προχθες έγινε κάτι και τσακωθήκαμε και γυρνάει και λέει στο πατέρα μου «εμ, βέβαια την άφησε ο γκόμενος και της φταίμε εμείς τώρα». Πες μου ti einai touto pali την σκοτώνει ή δεν την σκοτώνει;;; Κι αν δεν την σκοτώνεις τι κάνεις;; Τινάζεις τα μυαλά σου στο αέρα ή δεν τα τινάζεις;; Καμία φορά σκέφτομαι με τόσα όσα έχω περάσει εξαιτίας τους το αφού δεν έχω πέσει στα ναρκωτικά ή δεν έχω μπεί εσώκλειστη στο ψυχιατρείο και καλά είμαι. Τι είναι οι πανικοί δηλαδή;; Πταίσματα στην τελική. Το θέμα είναι πως ξεφεύγεις απ' όλο αυτό γιατί ψυχοσωματικά, ψυχοσωματικά αλλά θερίζουν οι καρκίνοι, τα εγκεφαλικά και τα εμφράγματα κι εγώ δε θέλω να με στείλουν στον τάφο πρίν της ώρας μου.
Σκέψου λοιπόν μέσα σ' ενα τέτοιο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον προβληματικό να πρέπει ν' αντιμετωπίσεις και τις δυσκολίες της ζωής. Να έχεις όλα τ' άλλα κι αντί η οικογένεια σου να λειτουργεί βοηθητικά να σου δημιουργεί και επιπλέον προβλήματα. Ε, πόσα ν' αντέξει ένας άνθρωπος πια;;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Για να φτάσω στο δια ταύτα λοιπόν γιατί έχω μακρυγορήσει πολύ εδώ και 1 1/5 χρόνο και μετά απο αρκετό καιρό που ήμουν μόνη μου έκανα μια σχεση, φυσικά ο άνθρωπος αυτός ούτε που της άρεσε, δεν της άρεσε δηλαδή χωρίς καν τον έχει γνωρίσει. Απλώς όταν κατάλαβε ότι κάτι υπάρχει στην προσωπική μου ζωή άρχισε ο ψυχολογικός πόλεμος. Γύριζα στο σπίτι καμιά φορά που κοιμόμουν στου φίλου μου και με κοιτούσε λες και ήρθε η ******* απο το μπαρ που κάνει κονσομασιόν, σχόλια προσβλητικά του τύπου «απο που γυρνάς έτσι ξεμαλλιασμένη;;» ή «που ήσουν κι ήρθες με τα ρούχα σου τσαλακωμένα;;». Ξέρεις, για να με ξεφτιλίσει και καλά όχι ότι τα μαλλιά μου ήταν ανακατωμένα, ούτε ότι ήταν τα ρούχα μου τσαλακωμένα. Μπορεί να μου κρατούσε μούτρα και να μη μου μιλούσε για μέρες, να περνάει απο δίπλα μου και να με αγνοεί επειδή δεν την ενημέρωσα ή δεν της πήρα την άδεια που κοιμήθηκα εκτός σπιτιού ολόκληρη γυναίκα, όταν σήμερα τα παιδιά απο τα 15 έχουν σχέση και κάνουν διακοπές με τους φίλους τους. Τρελή γυναίκα. Με τούτα και με τ' άλλα ήρθαν τα νεύρα μου κι έγιναν κρόσσια, αντιμετώπιζα και προβλήματα με τη δουλειά μου εκείνη την εποχή, ήταν λίγο πριν απολυθώ, είχα κι ένα πρόβλημα υγείας που με είχε αγχώσει πολύ γιατί έπρεπε να χειρουργηθώ. Άρχισα κι εγώ να σπάω και να ξεσπάω στον άνθρωπο. Νεύρα, υστερίες, καβγάδες με αποτέλεσμα να το διαλύσουμε στο τέλος. Τώρα βρήκε την ηρεμία της πάλι. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτη η γυναίκα δε θέλει να δεχτεί ότι τα παιδιά της μεγάλωσαν, δεν είναι πια παιδιά και θέλει να κρατήσει την οικογένεια όπως όταν ήμασταν 15 χρονών και είναι τόσο εγωϊστριά που προκειμένου να το πετύχει αυτό δεν σκέφτεται ότι αύριο μεθαύριο όταν εκείνη θα έχει φύγει τα παιδιά της θα είναι τελειως μόνα τους γιατί δε θα έχουν κάνει οικογένεια. *Επίσης έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτή η γυναίκα δεν μπορεί να ζήσει αν δεν έχει δίπλα της ανθρώπους να τους βασανίζει. Απαξ και χάσει αυτή την εξουσία θα πεθάνει.*Τη νοιάζει μόνο ο εαυτός της και να μη χαλάσει αυτό που έχει φτιάξει.
> Προχθες έγινε κάτι και τσακωθήκαμε και γυρνάει και λέει στο πατέρα μου «εμ, βέβαια την άφησε ο γκόμενος και της φταίμε εμείς τώρα». Πες μου ti einai touto pali την σκοτώνει ή δεν την σκοτώνει;;; Κι αν δεν την σκοτώνεις τι κάνεις;; Τινάζεις τα μυαλά σου στο αέρα ή δεν τα τινάζεις;; Καμία φορά σκέφτομαι με τόσα όσα έχω περάσει εξαιτίας τους το αφού δεν έχω πέσει στα ναρκωτικά ή δεν έχω μπεί εσώκλειστη στο ψυχιατρείο και καλά είμαι. *Τι είναι οι πανικοί δηλαδή;; Πταίσματα στην τελική. Το θέμα είναι πως ξεφεύγεις απ' όλο αυτό γιατί ψυχοσωματικά, ψυχοσωματικά αλλά θερίζουν οι καρκίνοι, τα εγκεφαλικά και τα εμφράγματα κι εγώ δε θέλω να με στείλουν στον τάφο πρίν της ώρας μου.*
> Σκέψου λοιπόν μέσα σ' ενα τέτοιο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον προβληματικό να πρέπει ν' αντιμετωπίσεις και τις δυσκολίες της ζωής. *Να έχεις όλα τ' άλλα κι αντί η οικογένεια σου να λειτουργεί βοηθητικά να σου δημιουργεί και επιπλέον προβλήματα.* Ε, πόσα ν' αντέξει ένας άνθρωπος πια;;


Καλα ειναι πολλα τα σημεια που θα ηθελα να τονισω απλα διαλεξα μερικα που μου προκαλεσαν ...πικρο γελιο, ξερεις εκεινο το γελιο που σου ρχεται αυθορμητα οταν καποιος σου λεει πραγματα και καταστασεις τις οποιες πανω κατω εχεις περασει κι εσυ.
Αν το δεις απο την αλλη εισαι "παληκαρι" novia που αντεξες και αντεχεις την "οικογενιακη θαλπωρη" της μανας σου τοσα χρονια. Αλλα θα μου πεις , και που ειμαι "παληκαρι" ποιο το κερδος στην τελικη...
Τωρα που κανω προσπαθειες να ξαναχτισω στα ερειπια μου ειναι φορες που σκεφτομαι πως θα ηταν η ζωη μου αν μου τυχαιναν γονεις και ιδιαιτερα μανα να ειναι αυτο που λεμε νορμαλ. Οχι τιποτε μεγαλεια απλα να ειναι νορμαλ να πιστευουν απλα στα παιδια τους και να τα στηριζουν οποτε μπορουν και οποτε πρεπει. 
Ξερεις τωρα που κανω ψυχοθεραπεια αναγκαστηκα καποια στιγμη "να βγαλω " απο μεσα μου πολλες πληγες/τραυματα του παρελθοντος , πραγματα που τα ειχα απωθησει και νομιζα οτι τα ειχα ξεπερασει. Σε πληροφορω οτι η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των τραυματων μου εχει να κανει με την συμπεριφορα της μανας μου. Οταν λοιπον "ξαναανακαλυψα" τις πληγες της ψυχης μου και ειδα ποσο ευθυνεται η μανα μου ,την περιοδο εκεινη, ημουν σε τετοια υπερενταση που την εβλεπα και μου ερχοταν να την κοπανησω κατω. Αυτο που με εσωζε ηταν οτι εχω διακοψει ...διπλωματικες σχεσεις μαζι της , της εχω βγαλει μαυρη καρτα και το εχει καταλαβει.
Τι να πρωτοθυμιθω γαμοτο απλα για να καταλαβεις την βλακεια του ατομου εγω ετυχε να γεννηθω αριστεροχειρας. Οχι δεν το επελεξα ετσι ειναι η Φυση καποιοι ανθρωποι ειναι αριστεροχειρες. Μεχρι τα εξι μου χρονια αυτο δεν ηταν προβλημα αλλα εγινε προβλημα οταν πηγα πρωτη δημοτικου. Ετυχα δασκαλα μελος παραθρησκευτικης οργανωσης... Αν δεν το ξερεις μαθε το γι αυτους το αριστερο χερι ειναι το χερι του διαβολου και πας αριστεροχειρ πρεπει να "διορθωθει" εστω και δια της βιας... Μπηκε λοιπον σε εφαρμογη το σχεδιο "επιστροφης μου στον δρομο του Κυριου". Ξυλο να δουν τα ματια σου επιανα το μολυβι με το διαβολοχερο η βιτσα πηγαινοερχοτανε ... Και βεβαιως "εκληθησαν και οι γονεις" και τους δωθηκε η εντολη να με δερνουν στο σπιτι αν εγραφα με το αριστερο. Το τι ξυλο εχω φαει δε λεγεται ιδιως απο την μανα μου ωστε να αρχισω να γραφω με το "χερι του Κυριου ελεησον και σωσον ημας".
Και να σου τωρα να γραφω με το δεξι και ολα μα ολα τα αλλα να τα κανω με το αριστερο. Παντως τωρα παρατηρησα οτι το χερι που γραφω στο πληκτρολογιο ειναι το αριστερο και το χαιρομαι πολυ... Ασε που ειμαι και στην προσπαθεια να ξαναγυρισω στην γραφη με το αριστερο μου αλλωστε μου το ζητησε και η ψυχολογος οταν της το ειπα.
( Να σου πω την αληθεια υποψιαζομαι οτι ολοι αυτοι οι ψυχολογοι μαλλον ειναι ...σατανιστες :Wink: ) 
Οχι δεν εχω ξεφυγει απο το θεμα... Πες μου λοιπον novia εστω και με αυτο το παραδειγμα τι θα επρεπε να κανει ο νορμαλ γονεας. Απλα επρεπε να αρπαξει απο τον γιακα την θρησκευαμενη δασκαλα και να την ...διαολοστειλει αλλα προτιμησε να κοπαναει το εξαχρονο παιδι του μεχρι να "διορθωθει".
Θα πει καποιος τι θες και τα σκαλιζεις...οχι καλα κανω και τα σκαλιζω γιατι εστω και τωρα πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισω καποια πραγματα και να κανω μια αρχη σε οσο γινεται πιο στερεη βαση.

----------


## novia35

Ενταξει απιστευτα πραγματα, αυτο με το χερι εννοω, αν και η δικια μου μη νομιζεις οτι εκανε καλυτερα. Μας πιεζε οταν ημασταν παιδακια να νηστεψουμε τη Μεγαλη Βδομαδα κι εμεις ξερεις, μικρα παιδια ημασταν, θελαμε να φαμε και τις λιχουδιες μας και ολα και μας ελεγε πως μας εχει καβαλησει ο διαολος, σιγονταριζε κι η γιαγια απο διπλα. Αν ειναι δυνατον δηλαδη. Τι να πει κανεις;;; Κι οχι μονο μας εκανε οτι τρελαθηκε οταν ημασταν μικρα για να μας τρομαξει οταν δεν καθομασταν καλα κι αλλα πολλα. Η μητερα μου οπως σου ειπα δεν ειχε καλες σχεσεις με τα πεθερικα της, τα ειχαν σπασει λογω κληρονομικων και δεν ειχε πολλα πολλα. Ολη μου τη ζωη ακομη και μεχρι σημερα που εχουν φυγει απο τη ζωη ακουω τοις ιδιες ιστοριες για τοτε, που τους αδικησαν, που τους εφαγαν τα χρηματα, που τους εξαπατησαν. Ετσι δε μας αφηνε κι εμας να εχουμε επαφες. Καποια φορα ενα καλοκαιρι οταν ημασταν στο χωριο μας πηρε καποιος συγγενεις και μας πηγε στο σπιτι των θειων μου με τους οποιους δε μιλουσαμε. Το εμαθε λοιπον και για να μας τιμωρησει επειδη πηγαμε και για να μην το ξανακανουμε, μας αφησε μια μερα νηστικους και μας εβαλε τιμωρια ολο το βραδυ με το ενα ποδι στον τοιχο. Για τοσο ανωμαλη γυναικα μιλαμε. Πως να μην εχεις ψυχολογικα μετα;;. Εγω αισθανομαι μετα απ' ολα αυτα ενα ψυχικα και συναισθηματικα κακοποιημενο ατομο.
Τι μπορεις να κανεις τωρα ομως για ολα αυτα που ειναι καταστασεις το παρελθοντος;; Μπορεις να γυρισεις το χρονο πισω;;; Οχι. Απλα πρεπει να το ξεπερασεις. Το θεμα ειναι πως. 
Πηγαινα κι εγω σε μια ψυχολογο πριν απο λιγο καιρο βεβαια επειδη εχω χασει τη δουλεια μου τωρα δεν εχω τη δυνατοτητα να συνεχισω γιατι το κοστος ειναι πολυ υψηλο. Μ' εκεινη καναμε το γνωσιακο μοντελο για τις κρισεις πανικου οπου δεν εστιαζαμε στο παρελθον αλλα στο πως ν' αντιμετωπιζουμε τον πανικο. Εγω ομως νιωθω οτι εχω την αναγκη να παω περισσοτερο βαθια στην ψυχη μου. Αν και να σου πω την αληθεια ειναι η καταθλιψη που μ' εχει ριξει περισσοτερο παρα οι πανικοι τελικα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Τι μπορεις να κανεις τωρα ομως για ολα αυτα που ειναι καταστασεις το παρελθοντος;; Μπορεις να γυρισεις το χρονο πισω;;; Οχι. Απλα πρεπει να το ξεπερασεις. Το θεμα ειναι πως. 
> Πηγαινα κι εγω σε μια ψυχολογο πριν απο λιγο καιρο βεβαια επειδη εχω χασει τη δουλεια μου τωρα δεν εχω τη δυνατοτητα να συνεχισω γιατι το κοστος ειναι πολυ υψηλο. Μ' εκεινη καναμε το γνωσιακο μοντελο για τις κρισεις πανικου οπου δεν εστιαζαμε στο παρελθον αλλα στο πως ν' αντιμετωπιζουμε τον πανικο. Εγω ομως νιωθω οτι εχω την αναγκη να παω περισσοτερο βαθια στην ψυχη μου. Αν και να σου πω την αληθεια ειναι η καταθλιψη που μ' εχει ριξει περισσοτερο παρα οι πανικοι τελικα.


Ειναι τωρα 2 και μερες που δεν μπορουσα να μπω στο φορουμ. Στο email επαιρνα αυτο το μηνυμα

Αποτυχημέν​η Ειδοποίηση Σύνδεσης στο Forum Υποστήριξη​ς


Αγαπητέ/Αγαπητή ti einai touto pali,

Κάποιος/α προσπάθησε να συνδεθεί στο λογαριασμό που διατηρείτε στο Forum Υποστήριξης εισάγοντας λανθασμένο κωδικό τουλάχιστον 5 φορές. Το συγκεκριμένο άτομο έχει αποκλεισθεί από το να ξαναπροσπαθήσει να συνδεθεί στο λογαριασμό σας, για τα επόμενα 15 λεπτά.

Το άτομο που προσπάθησε να συνδεθεί στο λογαριασμό σας έχει την παρακάτω IP διεύθυνση: 85.10.210.216

Με εκτίμηση,
Forum Υποστήριξης
Απο οσο εψαξα η IP διεύθυνση: 85.10.210.216 βγαζει καπου στας γερμανιας Region: Bayern City (Estimate) : Nürnberg ....Α δε λεω ωραιο μερος το Nürnberg μονο που γαμοτο δεν εχω παει ποτε...Ρε μπας και μας παρακολουθει ο αμερικανος μεγαλος αδερφος.


novia η ψυχολογος μου κανει την λεγομενη συστημικη ψυχοθεραπεια. Απο οσο εχω καταλαβει η λογικη ειναι οπως ενα μηχανημα το οποιο αποτελειται απο διαφορα συστηματα. Αν καποιο απο αυτα τα συστηματα "στραβωσει" τοτε και το μηχανημα δεν θα δουλευει σωστα και θα βγαζει λαθος αποτελεσμα. Κανοντας συστημικη ψυχοθεραπεια προσπαθεις να ανακαλυψεις ποιο ή ποια απο τα συστηματα λειτουργουν στραβα και αφου τα ανακαλυψεις προσπαθεις να κανεις διορθωτικες κινησεις. 
Βασικο ρολο στην συστημικη παιζει η παρατηρηση δηλαδη παρατηρεις ποια ειναι αυτα που σου χαλανε την ζωη. Καποια στιγμη τα ανακαλυπτεις τα απομονωνεις και κοιτας αν μπορεις να τα διορθωσεις. 
Στα πλαισια των παρατηρησεων μου εχω καταληξει οτι ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ στοιχειο για την αντιμετωπιση των ψυχοσωματικων προβληματων ειναι η απομονωση των αιτιων που τα προκαλουν. 
ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΚΙΝΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΕΝ "ΧΑΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ" ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙς ΚΑΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΠΟΥΣΟΥΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΑΛΛΟΜΑΣΤΕ.
Σιγα σιγα ξεχωριζουμε το καθε προβλημα και το αντιμετωπιζουμε μονο του.
πχ στηνπεριπτωση μου βγηκε οτι ενα αιτιο που μου δημιουργησε προβλημα ειναι η μανα μου και η συμπεριφορα της. Το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα κοιταω να το "διορθωσω" απομονωμενα και δεν μπλοκαρω σκεφτομενος και αλλα οπως το οτι δεν κοιμαμαι καλα το οτι με ποναει ο αυχενας το οτι θα ηθελα να ζω αλλου το οτι ειμαι ανεργος κ.α. γιατι τοτε το μονο που κερδιζω ειναι ενας ξεγυρισμενος πανικος...
Παντως αυτος ο τυπος θεραπειας με βοηθησε να καταλαβω ακομα και τα πραγματικα σωματικα προβληματα που εχω τα οποια δεν εχουν αμεση σχεση με τα ψυχολογικα.
Δηλαδη εχω μια κοιλη στον αυχενα η οποια οταν ερεθιζεται (κακη σταση σωματος, κρυο, αλλαγη καιρου) τοτε ποναω στην κατω γναθο στην ομοπλατη και στο χερι. 
Επισης εχω προβλημα με σπασμους στο γαστρεντερικο. Εκανα το λαθος να χρησιμοποιω ηλεκτρονικο τσιγαρο με υγρο με πολυ νικοτινη μεσα. Τελικα εφταιγε η πολυ νικοτινη γιατι εδω και μερικες μερες που την περιορισα οι πονοι εχουν περιοριστει σημαντικα. 
Τελος ισχυει και αυτο που λενε οι ψυχολογοι οτι η κακη ψυχολογια , το αγχος παει κυριολεκτικα και "χτυπαει" εκει που υπαρχει σωματικο προβλημα.
Δηλαδη εχω ενοχλησεις στο γαστρεντερικο οι οποιες ομως σε κανονικες συνθηκες ειναι υποφερτες. Οταν νευριαζω/στρεσαρομαι τοτε ολη η κακη ψυχολογια παει πραγματικα και μεγενθυνει τις ενοχλησεις σε τετοιο βαθμο που σπαζομαι και καποιες φορες μεχρι που καταρρεω.

----------


## novia35

Κι εμενα το ιδιο μηνυμα εβγαζε αλλα επειδη εγω μπαινω κι απο την ταμπλετα θεωρησα οτι καποιο μπλοκαρισμα γινεται κι απο εκει.
Αν οντως το αγχος σε χτυπαει εκει που εχεις αδυναμια σημαινει πως σ' εμενα που εχω διεγνωσμενη ιδιοπαθη μεν υπερταση δε επιβαρυνει την κατασταση. Αρα κινδυνευω;;;;

----------


## novia35

Να ρωτησω κατι;;; Σ' αυτες τις ενοχλησεις που λες ειχες και πρωινες αναγουλες με το που ξυπνουσες;;;

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Κι εμενα το ιδιο μηνυμα εβγαζε αλλα επειδη εγω μπαινω κι απο την ταμπλετα θεωρησα οτι καποιο μπλοκαρισμα γινεται κι απο εκει.
> Αν οντως το αγχος σε χτυπαει εκει που εχεις αδυναμια σημαινει πως σ' εμενα που εχω διεγνωσμενη ιδιοπαθη μεν υπερταση δε επιβαρυνει την κατασταση. Αρα κινδυνευω;;;;


Υπαρχει θεμα με την εισοδο στο φορουμ πιστευω να λυθει καποια στιγμη
novia κοιταξε που καταληγω σχετικα με μενα. Εχω ζορι και χρονιους πονους σε δυο σημεια , καπου στον αυχενα και στο γαστρεντερικο. Οταν τα βαζω κατω καταληγω οτι ολα τα σωματικα προβληματα εχουν την ριζα τους σε μια ασχημη ψυξη που ειχα παθει πριν 15 χρονια στην αριστερη ομοπλατη (καποιος χειροπρακτικος μου την ονομασε ως μεσοπλευριο ψυξη). Απο τοτε που την επαθα μου αφησε σημαδια (ενοχλησεις) ιδιως σε οτι αφορα το αυχενικο. Κοινως εδω και 15 χρονια ποναω ποτε λιγοτερο ποτε περισσοτερο στην αριστερη ομοπλατη. Αυτη η κατασταση με εχει κουρασει συν το οτι πριν 18 μηνες προστεθηκε πιο εντονα το προβλημα με το γαστρεντερικο. Τον νοεμβριο του 2011 ειδα κι αποειδα και ειπα να δοκιμασω και τον βελονισμο. Πραγματι οι βελονες βοηθουσαν ομως η βελονιστρια ειχε παθει την πλακα της μαζι μου γιατι δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω απο που ακριβως ξεκινουσαν οι πονοι μου ωστε να εξειδικευσουμε πιο συγκεκριμενα την βελονοθεραπεια. Οταν καποια στιγμη ελπιζω να ξαναπαω ξερω τωρα τι θεραπεια να ζητησω...για αυχενοκοιλες και νευρωση στομαχου/ εντερου. Ομως θελει φραγκα και αυτη την περιοδο μαζευω για να νοικιασω στην πολη κατα τον σεπτεμβρη και δεν περισσευουν και για βελονισμο.
Τελος παντων το θεμα που σου γραφω ειναι αλλο.
Εχω τους σωματικους χρονιους πονους μου οι οποιοι ομως σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι υποφερτοι απο μονοι τους. Ας πουμε εγω τους ονομαζω το 50% των πονων μου. Το αλλο 50% προερχεται απο την κακη ψυχολογια και το αγχος. Οταν ειμαι αγχωμενος (σχεδον παντα δηλαδη :Big Grin: ) τοτε οι σωματικοι πονοι πραγματικα μεγενθυνονται σε βαθμο που πολλες φορες ειναι ανυποφοροι. Τι κανει δηλαδη το συσσωρευμενο αγχος? Παει εκει που ποναω και χειροτερευει τον πονο. Ο χειροτερος συνδιασμος ειναι να με ενοχλει ο αυχενας και το στομαχι και παραλληλα να εχω στρεσαριστει απο διαφορα. Τοτε ειναι το χειροτερο μου...
Οποτε οι λυσεις ποιες ειναι.
1. Να μειωσω τους σωματικους πονους ειτε με βελονισμο ειτε με φυσικοθεραπεια /μασαζ ειτε με δε ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο (ολες οι προτασεις δεκτες... :Wink: )
2. Να μειωσω και να ελεγξω το αγχος ωστε να μειωσω /ελεγξω εμμεσα τους σωματικους πονους. Εδω ελπιζω οτι με βοηθαει η ψυχοθεραπεια η οποια θελει επιμονη υπομονη και απο οτι καταλαβαινω πολυ χρονο.
Τωρα στην δικια σου περιπτωση εχεις παρατηρησει οτι οτι η υπερταση σου χειροτερευει οταν εισαι στρεσαρισμενη? Δεν ξερω αν εχεις κατσει να καταγραψεις ποτε δεν σου ειναι καλα και αν εχει
προηγηθει κατι τοτε. Εγω απο αυριο εβαλα σκοπο καθε ωρα να καταγραφω πως ειμαι ψυχοσωματικα ωστε να δω τι προηγηθηκε μεσα σε αυτην την ωρα και χειροτερεψα η καλυτερεψα...




> Να ρωτησω κατι;;; Σ' αυτες τις ενοχλησεις που λες ειχες και πρωινες αναγουλες με το που ξυπνουσες;;;


Την περιοδο που την ειχα παθει ασχημα με το γαστρεντερικο με πονουσε το στομαχι και με ετσουζαν τα εντερα (καταραμενη εποχη ουτε που θελω να την θυμαμαι). Ειχε κλεισει το στομαχι μου οτι και να ετρωγα με πειραζε δεν ηξερα τι να φαω τραγικη κατασταση...
Αφου αρχισα θεραπεια με αγχολυτικα ηρεμισα καπως και μπορουσα να φαω μονο κρεατικα και ζυμαρικα. Για παραπανω απο ενα χρονο δεν ετρωγα πρασιναδες οσπρια και φρουτα γιατι ειχα παθει καποιο ειδος φοβιας και ελεγα οτι αυταφταινε για τους πονους μου. Και να φανταστεις οτι τα αγαπημενα μου φαγητα ειναι τα οσπρια οι σαλατες και τα φρουτα...
Πριν απο 3,4 μηνες πιστευω λογω της ψυχοθεραπειας μπορεσα να ξαναφαω τις αγαπημενες μου τροφες και ελπιζω να παω καλυτερα.
Την περιοδο που ειχα παθει το γαστρεντερικο σοκ οταν ξυπνουσα ειτε πρωι ειτε απογευμα ξυπνουσα με ενοχλησεις στο στομαχι και με την γευση αυτου που ειχα φαει στο στομα (κατι σαν παλλινδρομηση δηλαδη, ογαστρεντερολογος μου ειχε πει οτι οφειλεται στην νευρωση στομαχου). Και βεβαιως ηθελα να τα βγαλω ολα.
Και τωρα μου συμβαινει αυτο αλλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο αυτο που λεμε υποφερεται...
Ομως εχω καταληξει οτι ολα αυτα μου εχουν προκαλεσει φοβιες τις οποιες ελπιζω με προσπαθεια να τις ξεπερασω καποια στιγμη. Προς το παρον ειναι φορες που νομιζω οτι τις εχω ξεπερασει ομως μεχρι να χαρω νασου που ξαναεμφανιζονται...
Αυτα προς το παρον...

----------


## novia35

> Τωρα στην δικια σου περιπτωση εχεις παρατηρησει οτι οτι η υπερταση σου χειροτερευει οταν εισαι στρεσαρισμενη? Δεν ξερω αν εχεις κατσει να καταγραψεις ποτε δεν σου ειναι καλα και αν εχει
> προηγηθει κατι τοτε. Εγω απο αυριο εβαλα σκοπο καθε ωρα να καταγραφω πως ειμαι ψυχοσωματικα ωστε να δω τι προηγηθηκε μεσα σε αυτην την ωρα και χειροτερεψα η καλυτερεψα


Κοιτα!! Παλια, προ 20ετιας δηλαδη οταν ειχα τους πρωτους πανικους, ενας γνωστος μου φαρμακοποιος, σε μια τυχαια μετρηση μου ειχε βρει 14 με 10 και μου ειχε πει απλα οτι κανω νευροπιεση. Ημουν πολυ μικρη βεβαια τοτε. Δε μου ειπε κατι αλλο ομως, οπως να το ψαξω η να παω να κανω καμια εξεταση η να παω σε κανενα γιατρο να μου δωσει καποιο φαρμακο κατι τελοσπαντων που να με κανει ν' ανησυχησω. Ουτε τον ειδα να προβληματιζεται απ' αυτο. Εγω περι πιεσεως και τα λοιπα δεν ειχα γνωση καμια, θεωρουσα οτι δεν ηταν κατι επικινδυνο, πως ηταν κατι φυσιολογικο που συμβαινει σε ολους τους ανθρωπους οταν αγχωνονται. Το αφησα, δεν ασχοληθηκα παραπανω. Βεβαια προηγουμενως ειχα κανει καρδιολογικες εξετασεις αλλα κανενας γιατρος δε μου ειπε οτι εχω προβλημα υπερτασης η να μου δωσει καποιο φαρμακο. Τι διαολο;; Αμα εβρισκαν καποιο προβλημα δε θα μου το 'λεγαν;; Απ' την αλλη να ηταν τοσο ανευθυνοι που να μην ασχοληθηκαν μαζι μου σοβαρα ωστε να μου το βρουν;; Τι να πω;;

Τελοσπαντων περασαν τα χρονια, εγω ειχα ξεπερασει τους πανικους, σπανια να εκανα κανεναν. Συνηθως βραδυ και στον υπνο μ' επιανε αλλα μιλαμε για συχνοτητα μια φορα στους 7 μηνες η στο χρονο.
Πολυ σπανια δηλαδη, τοσο σπανια που δεν ηταν σε θεση να με ριξει ψυχολογικα συγκριτικα μ' αυτο που μου συμβαινει τωρα που κανω συνεχεια πανικους, αν και τελευταια πιο αραια αλλα σχετικα πιο συχνα απο το κοντινο παρελθον.

Καποια στιγμη τον πρωτο καιρο που ημουν στη δουλεια την τελευταια, η οποια ηταν πολυ στρεσογονα, δουλευα σε τηλεφωνικο κεντρο εταιριας τηλεπικοινωνιων, ειχα περασει και μια δυσκολη περιοδο γιατι ημουν συμβασιουχος σε μια δημοσια υπηρεσια, μας εδιωξαν, καναμε δικαστηρια, δουλευαμε ενα χρονο χωρις να πληρωνομαστε, ακομη και μεχρι σημερα να σκεφτεις τα δεδουλευμενα μας δε μας τα εχουν δωσει ακομη, ενιωσα κατι σα συγχιση, μια ζαλη και πηγα διπλα στο φαρμακειο μου μετρησαν την πιεση και μου τη βρηκε 16, τη μικρη δε μου ειχε πει ποσο. Παλι ομως δε μου ειπε κατι ο φαρμακοποιος. Δε με ρωτησε αν κανω πιεση, αν παιρνω καποιο φαρμακο, κατι τελοσπαντων να με βαλει σε υποψιες. Δεν εδωσα σημασια λοιπον.

Περσυ στη δουλεια αυτη, πριν απολυθω, ειχανε φερει γιατρο ο οποιος ηταν και μονιμος μες την εταιρια, μαλλον τους ειχε υποχρεωσει ο νομος λογω και της φυσης της δουλειας γιατι ειχαμε πολλες λιποθυμιες, νευρικους κλονισμους για να μας κρατησει ιατρικο ιστορικο. Αφου με ρωτησε καποια πραγματα, τι εξετασεις εχω κανει, αν εχω κανει ποτε καποιο χειρουργειο κτλ κτλ μου εκανε μια στηθοσκοπικη εξεταση για τους πνευμονες και μου πηρε και την πιεση. Εκει τον ειδα λιγο προβληματισμενο γιατι μου την επαιρνε και μου την ξαναεπαιρνε. Τον ρωταω κι εγω, τι συμβαινει γιατρε;; Εχω αρρυθμιες;; Ναι μου λεει αλλα δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο μη σε ανησυχει. Για την πιεση δε μου ειπε κατι, ουτε τον ρωτησα κι εγω ποσο ηταν. Δε θα μου λεγε ουτε κι αυτος;;

Καποια φορα μετα απ' αυτο ειχα κανει μια τυχαια μετρηση γιατι τη μεταω που και που στους δικους μου και ηταν φυσιολογικη 12 με 8. Οποτε και δεν ασχοληθηκα. Να κανω μια επισημανση εδω. Εγω υπεφερα παντα αλλα ειδικοτερα στη δουλεια αυτη την τελευταια απο πονοκεφαλους. Δυνατους, συχνους, καθημερινους. Δεν το ειχα ψαξει, ουτε ειχα κανει κατι γι' αυτο ομως γιατι ηξερα οτι ειναι λογω αγχους. Τωρα αν ειχα και πιεση και ποση πιεση ειχα ουτε και ξερω. Βεβαια εμαθα οτι ο συσχετισμος πονοκεφαλου υπερτασης που πολλοι πιστευουν ειναι μυθος η μαλλον ειναι λανθασμενος γιατι λειτουργει η ακριβως αντιστροφη σχεση. Δηλαδη ο πονοκεφαλος οπως και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος σωματικος πονο τι στιγμη που υφισταται μπορει να σου κανει υπερταση κι οχι η υπερταση να σου κανει πονοκεφαλο. Αυτο μπορει να συμβει μονο σε περιπτωσεις που ειναι πανω απο 20 και εχεις υποστει εγκεφαλικο επεισοδιο. Τωρα απο κει και περα τι να σου πω;; Να 'χω παθει τιποτα μικροεγκεφαλικα και να μην το ξερω;;; Κεφαλι δεν εχω ψαξει, εγκεφαλογραφημα, αξονικη, μαγνητικη δεν εχω κανει. Κακως βεβαια γιατι εχω κοιταξει ολα τ' αλλα εκτος απ' αυτο κι εχω παει σε τοσους γιατρους εκτος του νευρολογου. Κατι που μαλλον πρεπει να κανω αμεσα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

novia ειμαι κι εγω υπερ αυτων που λενε καλυτερα να προλαμβανεις κατι παρα να τρεχεις μετα. Ομως εχω κακες εμπειριες απο πολλους γιατρους.Ιδιως τα τελευταια χρονια οτι σωματικο εχω ψαξει οι κολογιατροι αντι να βγαζουν σωστα συμπερασματα και λυσεις με μπλεκανε παντα περισσοτερο. Ακομα και με τα ψυχολογικα χρειαστηκε να παω σε μια ψυχιατρο (οπου πηγαινε και η μανα μου) η οποια εβγαλε πορισμα οτι πιθανως τρεχει κατι κληρονομικο και με πλακωσε στα αντικαταθληπτικα. Ευτυχως που πλεον ειμαι πολυ "κουμπωμενος" με τους γιατρους και τις διαγνωσεις τους. Κατα την διαρκεια της αντικαταθληπτικης αγωγης , μερικους μηνες μετα, αρχισα να αμφισβητω στα ισα την ψυχιατρο και να της λεω οτι δεν βλεπω βελτιωση με τα χαπια αρα μαλλον εκανε λαθος. Ξερεις ποια ηταν η αντιδραση της? Μου αυξενε τις δοσεις των φαρμακων γιατι η ηλιθια δεν ηθελε να παραδεχθει την αληθεια. Καποια στιγμη βεβαια τα "σπασαμε" και περασα μια σχετικα δυσκολη περιοδο μεχρι να σταματησω τα χαπια της. 
Θελω να πω οτι ποτε μα ποτε μην πιστευεις απολυτα την γνωμη ενος γιατρου, κρατα μια πισινη. Αν εγω ειχα "αφεθει στα χερια" της ψυχιατρου πιστευοντας οτι ξερει τι κανει ποιος ξερει τι χαπια θα με ταιζε τωρα.
Τωρα πλεον για να παω σε καποιον γιατρο τον περναω απο γενιες δεκατεσσερεις που λενε, ρωταω και μαθαινω γνωμες απο αλλους ωστε να ειμαι οσο το δυνατον πιο σιγουρος για το ποιον του. Εχει πολυ σαβουρα το επαγγελμα αυτο εκει εχω καταληξει.
Που θελω να καταληξω... κι εσυ οπως κι εγω θελεις να ξεκαθαρισεις με διαφορα που σου συμβαινουν (υπερταση πονοκεφαλοι κτλ). Ομως οταν θα το ψαξεις καλυτερα φροντισε να πας σε γιατρους που ξερουν τι τους γινεται γιατι οχι μονο μπορει να σου δωσουν λαθος θεραπεια,αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο, αλλα στο τελος θα επιβαρυνουν και την ευαισθητη ψυχολογια σου. Τα εχω ζησει τα εχω περασει και πραγματικα πιστευω οτι για ενα κομματι των ψυχολογικων που τραβαω φταινε και διαφοροι γιατροι με τις λαθος διαγνωσεις τους οι οποιοι μου προκαλεσαν περισσοτερο αγχος και φοβιες παρα με βοηθησαν.
Βεβαια να πουμε και του στραβου το δικιο λογω των διαφορων λαθος διαγνωσεων αναγκαστηκα να κανω παρα πολλες εξετασεις και ξερω , προς το παρον, τι εχω και τι δεν εχω...
Η μονες εξετασεις που δεν εχω κανει ειναι για καρδια και για πνευμονες , θα τις κανω καποια στιγμη προσεκτικα και χωρις πανικο...
Και θελω πρωτα απο ολα να ξεκαθαρισω με τα ψυχολογικα μου καποια στιγμη να αισθανθω σταθεροποιημενος ψυχολογικα και μετα να κανω τις οποιες εξετασεις χρειαζεται. Ο ψυχολογικος τομεας ειναι αγνωστος για μενα, τωρα τον ανακαλυπτω, μια ζωη μας μαθανε να τρεχουμε για σωματικους πονους και δεν μας μαθανε οτι πρωτα και κυρια πρεπει να φροντιζουμε να ειμαστε ψυχολογικα υγιεις.

Προχθες που ημουν στην ψυχολογο μου μου ειπε κατι που το σκεφτομαι συνεχεια...
Μου ειπε οτι ενα βασικο χαρακτηριστικο των ανθρωπων που ειναι πολυ αγχωδεις ειναι οτι ενδιαφερονται υπερβολικα για τα προβληματα των αλλων και πολυ λιγοτερο για τα δικα τους προβληματα. Οσο το σκεφτομαι τοσο πιστευω οτι καπως ετσι την πατησα κι εγω στην ζωη μου. Να φροντισω την μανα μου να φροντισω τον γερο μου και οσο για τον εαυτο μου ...μπορει να περιμενει. Αμ δε... καποια στιγμη ο εαυτος θα αγανακτησει και θα απαιτει να αρχισεις να ενδιαφερεσε γι αυτον. Και οσο πιο γρηγορα το καταλαβουμε αυτο τοσο καλυτερα για εμας...

----------


## novia35

Δε θα διαφωνησω καθολου στο θεμα "αλητειας" στον κλαδο της ιατρικης. Πρωτα απ' ολα σε σχεση με μενα οπου οταν εκανα τους πρωτους πανικους μου προτειναν να παω σ' ενδοκρινολογο να κοιταξω το θυροειδη μου. Κι ετσι πηγα σε μια του ΙΚΑ τοτε η οποια μου εκανε μια αιματολογικη χωρις περισσοτερες εξετασεις και με πλακωσε στα Τ4 για 1,5 περιπου χρονο, τα οποια και καταργηθηκαν αργοτερα γιατι ειχαν προκαλεσει θανατους σε ασθενης. Δηλαδη αγιο ειχα που δε μ' εστειλε αδιαβαστη τοτε. Οσο τα επαιρνα λοιπον εγω αισθανομουν ακομη χειροτερα ειχα φτασει 52 κιλα μια γυναικα 1,73 υψος. Τοτε μεσω καποιου ξαδελφου μου που ηταν νοσηλευτης εκανα καποιες εξετασεις στο νοσοκομειο κι οι γιατροι μου ειχαν βρει πολυ ανεβασμενο το ασβεστιο, το σακχαρο μου ειχε πεσει στο 67 και μου λενε πεταξε τα γιατι θα παθεις τιποτα. Μου ειχε γυρισει σε υπερθυροειδισμο λογω παραπανω θυροξινης που εβαζα στον οργανισμο μου γιατι οπως αποδειχθηκε δεν ειχα προβλημα στο θυροειδη τελικα. Δεν ξερω αν αυτο μου αφησε καποιο κουσουρι οργανικα παντως θεωρω οτι επιβαρυνε την κατασταση και πως αν δεν ειχα μπει σ' αυτη τη διαδικασια ισως να ειχε μεινει εκει και να το ειχα ξεπερασει απο τοτε κι οχι να ταλαιπωρουμε τοσα χρονια. Να μην ειχε εκδηλωθει εννοω σε νευρωση.
Η επομενη φορα που ειχα ασχημη εμπειρια απο γιατρο ηταν με την περιπτωση του ζωου μου το σκοτωσαν οι κτηνιατροι απο λαθος ιατρικες παρεμβασεις που ηταν και το πιο τραγικο γα μενα. Περαν της απωλειας που ενεχει και εγωιστικα στοιχεια μεγαλυτερο ηταν το βαρος των ενοχων πως δεν την προστατεψα οπως επρεπε. Νομιζω απο εκεινη τη στιγμη υπεστει καποιο ψυχολογικο σοκ γιατι ολο αυτο που περναω σχεδον ενα χρονο ειχε σημειο εναρξης αυτο. Απο εκει και μετα, συνεβησαν βεβαια και καποια επιπλεον αρνητικα γεγονοτα οχι ομως κατι τοσο τραυματικο απλα γιγαντωθηκαν λογω αυτου οπου με πηρε και με σηκωσε που λενε.
Η εμμονη με την υπερταση ξεκινησε περσυ αρχες Οκτωβρη μετα απο ενα επεισοδιο πανικου. Οπου καποια ηλιθια φιλη που ηταν παρουσα σ' αυτο πεταξε μια βλακεια και με επηρρεασε παρα πολυ ασχημα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Εχω κι εγω ...πολυ παρομοιες ιστοριες να σου γραψω.
Πριν απο δυομιση χρονια τοτε που την ειχα δει φανατικα να βαλω την μανα μου σε μια σειρα με τα φαρμακα ιδιως με το ζακχαρο και λογωτου οτι αυτη εκανε του κεφαλιου της με εφτασε σε μια τρομερη κατασταση με εκρηξη νευρων και αγχους. Οταν συνεβηκε αυτο το ιδιο βραδυ ηταν η πρωτη φορα που ξυπνησα με πονους στο στομαχι. Υπεθεσα οτι ηταν ελκος το ιδιο υπεθεσε και ο παθολογος που πηγα. (τωρα μετα απο τοσα που εχω περασει πιστευω οτι δεν ηταν ελκος ηταν η πρωτη δυνατη αγχωδης διαταραχη που επαθα και που χτυπησε στο στομαχι).
Τελος παντων ο παθολογος μου εγραψε λεπτομερεις εξετασεις αιματος στις οποιες ολα ηταν τελεια μονο η λεγομενη tsh θυρεοειδους ηταν μηδεν. Αυτη ηταν ενδειξη υπερθυρεοειδισμου. Ο βλακας ο γιατρος μου εδωσε κατευθειαν χαπια κι εγω αρχισα να τα παιρνω. Τα χαπια αυτα με "εριχναν" οποτε για πιο σιγουρα πηγα σε ενδοκρινολογο, αλλος μαλακας κι αυτος. Αφου ειδε τις εξετασεις και μου εκανε υπερηχο εβγαλε πορισμα οτι πραγματι ειχα υπερθυρεοειδισμο και μου αυξησε τα χαπια. Ομως εγω χειροτερευα του εκανα παραπονα ομως ο "μεγας επιστημων" μου επεμενε να συνεχισω την θεραπεια. Τρεις μηνες μετα οι εξετασεις εδειξαν tsh 7 (ειχα γινει υποθυρεοειδικος λογω φαρμακων γι αυτο σερνομουν). Ευτυχως πηγα σε αλλον γιατρο στην Σαλονικη ο οποιος με εσωσε κυριολεκτικα σταματοντας μου τα χαπια και λεγοντας μου οτι αν συνεχιζα μερικους μηνες ακομα θα πεθαινα. Θα πεθαινα κυριολεκτικα απο μαλακιες γιατρων.
Απο οσο το εψαξα τι ειχε συμβει. Λογω μεγαλης υπερεντασης και νευρων ο θυρεοειδης μου υπερπαρηγαγε ορμονες οποτε ο θυρεοειδης μου λογω υπερπαραγωγης σταματησε να παραγει για αυτο οι εξετασεις δειξαν αρχικα tsh μηδεν. Η κατασταση αυτη ειναι γνωστη στην ιατρικη γι αυτο οι σοβαροι γιατροι δεν δινουν χαπια αλλα ζητανε εξεταση μετα απο δυο μηνες. Οι καραγκιοζηδες γιατροι σε πλακωνουν στα χαπια κατευθειαν και οποιον παρει ο χαρος...
Συμπερασμα: Ποτε μα ποτε μην εμπιστευεσε εναν γιατρο ο οποιος με μεγαλη ευκολια σου δινει χαπια μπορει να σε πεθανει. Οφειλεις να το ψαξεις καλυτερα αν δεν θες να μπλεξεις χειροτερα. Για μενα γιατρος που σου δινει ευκολα χαπια βασιζομενος μονο σε καποιες ενδειξεις χωρις να σου κανει λεπτομερεις εξετασεις πρεπει να του αφαιρειται η αδεια, ειναι δολοφονος.

Οσο για τα ζωα σε δυο μηνες κλεινουν τρια χρονια απο τοτε που ενα καθικι γειτονας (ο οποιος εχει ψοφησει πριν ενα χρονο) μου δολοφονησε το σκυλο μου.
Ηταν μια τρομερα ασχημη εμπειρια για μενα γιατι ο καυμενος ο σκυλακος μου πεθανε κυριολεκτικα στα χερια μου. Το καθικι ο γειτονας του εριξε φολα ο σκυλος μου την εφαγε και μετα ηρθε σε μενα και επεσε μπροστα στα ποδια μου. Για παραπανω απο μιση ωρα μεχρι να πεθανει σφαδαζε εκανε σπασμους εβγαζε αφρους πολυ ασχημες εικονες που ακομα και τωρα που τις θυμαμαι με τρομαζουν. Το τι βρισιδι το τι καταρες εριξα τοτε στον βρωμιαρη που μου δηλητιριασε τον σκυλο μου δεν λεγεται. Για μια περιοδο τοτε ρωτουσα τους παντες στο χωριο να μου πουν μηπως ειδαν ποιος το εκανε μεχρι και δυο χιλιαδες ευρω εδεινα για μια πληροφορια. Ομως κανεις δεν μου ελεγε τιποτα γιατι ηξεραν οτι ημουν ικανος αν μαθαινα ποιος το εκανε να τον κρεμασω αναποδα χωρις πλακα.
Περισυ τετοιο καιρο ο κολογερος που φαρμακωσε τον σκυλο μου πληρωσε την κακια του πολυ ασχημα. Επεσε απο μια σκαλα χτυπησε τον αυχενα και μερικες μερες μετα ψοφησε. 
Μονο μετα που ψοφησε το καθηκι με πλησιασαν δυο ατομα στο χωριο και μου ειπαν οτι αυτος δηλιτιριασε τον σκυλο μου. Θα μου πεις δεν πρεπει να λεω τετοια λογια...μωρε θα λεω γιατι περα που ο τυπος δολοφονησε τον σκυλο μου πιστευω οτι η πραξη του μου επιβαρυνε και μου χειροτερεψε την ψυχολογια.
Και γι αυτο πιστευω οτι ειμαι υπερπροστατευτικος με τον τωρινο μου σκυλο οποιος μου εχει πει κακη κουβεντα γι αυτον εχει φαει το βρισιδι της ζωης του απο μενα. Αυτο το κανω συνειδιτα για να ξερει ο καθενας που θα πειραξει το σκυλι μου θα τον παρει και θα τον σηκωσει.
Γιατι ξερεις τι λενε οι ψυχολογοι "αυτος που κανει κακο σε καποιο ζωντανο αλλουνου στην ουσια δεν μισει το ζωντανο αλλα μισει και θελει το κακο του ιδιοκτητη του"

----------


## novia35

Πολλα κοινα πραγματι με τη δικη μου περιπτωση. Τι να πω;; Διαβαζα πριν απο κατι μερες περι τοξικων ανθρωπων και καρμα. Τωρα θα με ρωτησεις τι σχεση εχουν αυτα τα δυο μεταξυ τους;; Διαβαζα λοιπον πως το καρμα μας προσδιοριζεται απο τους ανθρωπους που ειναι κοντα μας, κυριως τους γονεις μας. Αλλα και τα συγγενικα προσωπα, οι σχεσεις μας, οι φιλοι μας, ανθρωποι που ερχονται κοντα μας απο το πουθενα αναλογα με την ποιοτητα των ανθρωπων αυτων προσδιοριζεται και το καρμα μας. Οποτε, πλην ελαχιστων φωτεινων εξαιρεσεων, αν κρινω απ' τη δικη μου περιπτωση μου και το τι υπηρχε γυρω μου η τι με προσεγγιζε μαμησε τα. Ηταν ολοι τους τοξικοι. Αρα εχω αποδεχθει οτι ειναι στο καρμα μου να πεφτω και σε μαλακες γιατρους εκτος των αλλων. Βεβαια διαβασα οτι ακομη κι ενα κακο καρμα, (τι να κανω κι εγω;; αφου δε βρηκα ακρη με τη λογικη αρχισα κι εγω να το ψαχνω σε επιπεδο μεταφυσικο, τοσοι πολλοι "κουλοι" μαζεμενοι δεν εξηγητε αλλιως) δεν αλλαζει, με την εννοια οτι οι κουλοι και τα κουλα στη ζωη μας θα συμβαινουν, απλα με γνωμονα και δεδομενο αυτο εκπαιδευεσαι. Λες "το καρμα μου ειναι κουλο και θα ζησω μ' αυτο". Θα περιμενω την κουλαμαρα παντα στη ζωη μου. Θα ξερω οτι καπου εκει γυρω ειναι το κουλο και με περιμενει αρα θα ειμαι προετοιμασμενος. Να σου πω την αληθεια παντως στη ζωη μου οσοι ανθρωποι ηρθαν διπλα μου ειχαν κοινα χαρακτηριστικα ηταν φιλοι που μ' εκμεταλλευονταν, ηταν φιλοι που με πουλουσουν, ηταν φιλοι διπροσωποι κα χαιρεκακοι, ηταν σχεσεις που δε με σεβονταν, ηταν συγγενεις που με φθονουσαν ηταν γονεις ανευθυνοι, φοβικοι αρα λοιπον το καρμα μας αυτο που μας προσδιοριζει και καθοριζει τη ζωη μας μεχρι το τελος της ειναι αυτο. Αναλογως και τα γεγονοτα που μας συμβαινουν και που πολλες φορες σχετιζονται και με τα εν λογω ατομα. Οσοι ηταν αλλιωτικοι απλως η δεν πλησιαζαν, ειτε απομακρυνονταν πολυ γρηγορα. Μηπως λοιπον τραβουσα εγω αυτο το ειδος ανθρωπων;; Καλα τους γονεις και τους συγγενεις δεν τους επιλεγεις αλλα οταν βλεπεις τις ιδιες κουλαμαρες κι απο ανθρωπους που υποτιθεται εχεις επιλεξει;; Σημαινει οτι αυτος ο τυπος ανθρωπων ειναι ο καρμικος σου τυπος. Τρομαχτικο αν το καλοσκεφτεις. Δε μπορει να δικαιολογηθει αλλιως το γιατι ειχες αυτους τους γονεις που ειχες;; Κι ολοι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι καθρεφτες του πως θα ειναι η ζωη μας τελικα. Το θετικο ειναι οτι μας το δειχνουν, εννοω το δυσκολο καρμα, αρα μας δινουν και τη δυνατοτητα να το αλλαξουμε και να βγουμε απ' αυτο αρκει να το συνειδητοποιησουμε νωρις πριν μας κανει ανεπανορθωτη ζημια. Θες αλλη ζωηα; Αλλους ανθρωπους;; Αλλαξε πρωτα εσυ για ν' αλλαξει και το δυσκολο καρμα. Το προβλημα ειναι πως οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας τ' αντιλαμβανομαστε ως ενηλικες πια ολα αυτα. Ως παιδια η εφηβοι απλα νιωθουμε οτι κατι μας φταιει αλλα δεν μπορουμε να το προσδιορισουμε εκτος κι αν εχουμε την τυχη να βρεθει καποιος να μας ανοιξει τα ματια οσο ειναι νωρις. Οσοι δεν την εχουμε απλα ακολουθουμε το δυσκολο δρομο της "θεραπειας" αντι της "προληψης" γιατι εχουμε ηδη "νοσησει" απο το κακο μας καρμα. Τι να κανουμε;; Ξεκιναμε τη ζωη μας μ' ενα disadvantage εναντι αλλων που ξεκινουν μ' ενα καλο καρμα εκ του Θεου δοθεν.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Επειδη δεν εχω αποψη περι...καρματος (τι ειναι ακριβως δηλαδη το καρμα) πιστευω να εννοεις αυτο που λενε το χει η μοιρα του. Κοιταξε ειναι φορες που το εχω σκεφτει μεσα στα ζορια μου.
Χαρακτηριστικα θυμαμαι τοτε με την "εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη" μου αυτα που ειχαν συμβει και προηγηθει ειχαν αφησει αναυδους ακομη και φιλους μου που με ειχαν ζησει τοτε. 
Εγω ξεκινησα "αθωα" με στοχο να βρω τι εχω τελος παντων. Ειπα θα παω παντου αρκει να βρω τι εχω. Ξεκινησα το λοιπον βελονισμο ο οποιος πραγματι με βοηθησε. Ομως την ιδια περιοδο χρειαστηκε να κανω δυο εξαγωγες σε δοντια που ενω δειχναν υγιη ειχαν κυστες απο κατω. Πετυχα το...δεκα το καλο που λενε για οδοντογιατρο. Στο ενα δοντι μου αφησε ενα κομματι μεσα (οπως αποδειχτηκε μετα απο μηνες που συνεχιζε να με ενοχλει) ενω στο αλλο δοντι μου προκαλεσε μια κατασταση που λεγεται "ξηρο φατνιο" ψαξτο στην γκουγκλ αμα θες. Το τι πονους περασα δεν λεγεται. Ασε που ηταν χειμωνας με θερμοκρασιες -20 και βαλε. Την ιδια περιοδο ξαναεμφανιζω μια κατασταση εξαιρετικα σπανια "ηωσινοφυλικη γαστρεντεριτιδα". Παω στον γαστρεντερολογο που με ειχε σωσει την προηγουμενη φορα μου κανει ο αλητης γαστροσκοπηση χωρις αναισθησια (θα πνιγομουν) και βγαζει πορισμα οτι εχω και μια αλλη σπανια ασθενεια "ελκωδη κολιτιδα μικρου βαθμου". Και μου δινει και την αναλογη θεραπεια ο κοππριτης. (Αργοτερα μετα απο μηνες στον επομενο γαστρεντερολογο αποδειχτηκε οτι δεν ειχα καμμια ελκωδη κολιτιδα και λοιπες μαλακιες. )
Εγω ειχα αρχισει να χανομαι δεν ηξερα απο που να φυλαχτω. Περαν των οποιων ψυχικων πονων ειχα να αντιμετωπισω και αλλου καινουριους σωματικους (δοντια, κολιτιδες).
Στο τελος κατερρευσα για μια περιοδο εχασα την μπαλα που λεμε.
Κανα δυο φιλοι που με ζησαν εκεινη την περιοδο αρχισαν να μου λενε " τι γαμοτο τοση γκαντεμια που τους πετυχαινεις τους μαλακες γιατρους ...τους τραβας?"
Ακομα και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι μου τη δινει γαμοτο γιατι εγω ξεκινησα να βγαλω μια ακρη και στο τελος απο μαλακιες γιατρων βρεθηκα να ζω καταστασεις αλλα αντι αλλων.
Και να χεις και την γρια απο πισω να σου λεει οτι της κατεβαινει...
Τελος παντων πραγματι κι εγω πολλες φορες εχω σκεφτει οτι δε μπορει καποιος με εχει καταραστει...
Ομως απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι γι αυτη την κατασταση εχω μεριδιο ευθυνης κι εγω. Δηλαδη υπαρχουν πραματα που θα μπορουσα να μην τα ζησω. 
Μπορουσα π.χ. να παρατησω τους γονεις μου στην μοιρα τους εδω και χρονια και να μην τρελενομαι που δεν προσεχουν με τα χαπια τους και με τις θεραπειες τους. Θα μου πεις και τι θα γινοταν τοτε. Το πιο πιθανο να τα ειχαν τιναξει...Θυμαμαι τον φαρμακοποιο μου τοτε που ανελαβα να προσεχω την μανα μου με τα χαπια που μου ειχε πει οτι λιγοι ανθρωποι καθονται να ασχοληθουν τοσο με τους γονεις τους οι πιο πολλοι τους παρατανε στην μοιρα τους.
Ομως novia στο τελος τι κερδισα εγω? Εχασα χρονια απο την ζωη μου πιστευοντας οτι θα "διορθωσω" την ζωη αλλων , παρατησα την δικια μου ζωη και στην τελικη να σου πω η μανα μου και οπατερας μου κανουν του κεφαλιου τους και δεν προσεχουν καθολου με την υγεια τους.
Οποτε τι μενει? Να σηκωθω να φυγω να σωσω οτιδηποτε αν σωζεται απο την δικια μου ζωη. 
Να κοιταξω να καλυτερεψω το δικο μου καρμα απομακρυνομενος απο οτιδηποτε το καταστρεφει.

----------


## novia35

Κοιτα, προσπαθω κι εγω λιγο να το φιλοσοφησω το πραγμα. Νομιζω κι η επικοινωνια μας αυτη εχει ενα καρμικο υποστρωμα γιατι αναγνωριζω πολλες ομοιοτητες, ειδικα μ' αυτο που μου λες περι "αθωου" ξεκινηματος να βρεις τι εχεις και περι γκαντεμιας για πραγματα που σου συνεβησαν διαδοχικα σε θεματα υγειας τυπου ενος κακου μυρια επονται. Διοτι ειναι κι αυτο που ζω εγω τον τελευταιο χρονο και ειδικα τους τελευταιους 9 μηνες. 
Ολα ξεκινησαν με μια μετακινηση στη δουλεια μου, που εγινε χωρις να ερωτηθω και με πολυ υπουλο τροπο, γεγονος που με εκανε εξαλλη. Διοτι επαιξε ρουφιανιλικι στη μεση, πραγματα τα οποια μ' εξοργιζουν εμενα. Αλλα δεν το χειριστηκα σωστα κι εξυπνα διοτι αφησα την οργη μου και το θυμο να βγει γιατι ενιωθα να με πνιγει το δικιο. Διοτι τους ειχα ενημερωσει 2 μηνες πριν, οτι θα χειρουργηθω κι εκεινοι παρολα αυτα με μετακινησαν σε αλλο τμημα μετα απο 7 χρονια, χωρις να σεβαστουν το προβλημα υγειας μου, μονο και μονο για να μην ξεκουνησουν τους κολλητους τους. Γιατι εγω βλεπεις δεν εκανα δημοσιες σχεσεις, ουτε ειχα πλατες εκει μεσα. Πηγαινα εκανα τη δουλεια μου κι εφευγα. Προσπαθησα να τους εξηγησω οτι ηταν η χειροτερη περιοδος για μενα να με μετακινησουν γιατι δεν ημουν σε θεση να κανω εκπαιδευση σε κατι καινουργιο επειδη ειχα θεματα υγειας ν' ασχοληθω κι αυτο θα ηταν εις βαρος μου γιατι δε θα μπορουσα ν' αποδωσω με τιποτα. Τιποτα αυτοι. Ανενδοτοι. Εκαναν τα παντα να μη φτασω στη διευθυνση προσωπικου. 
Μεσα στην ιδια βδομαδα γινεται η μαλακια με το γατι μου και μεσα σε 5 μερες το χανω απο το πουθενα και εντελως αδικα. Ασε που βιωσα ολο το παιχνιδι γυρω απο τους φιλοζωους, της εκμεταλλευσης των γιατρων που προσπαθουν να σε βαλουν στο χερι. Η συγκαλυψη συναδελφων τους. Η ατιμωρησια. Πραγματα που με εκαναν να τους σιχαθω. Αμεσως μετα αυτο το γεγονος μπαινω στο χειρουργειο για την επεμβαση στο χερι και κανω υποτασικο επεισοδιο και οι ηλιθιοι δεν ειχαν ουτε αναισθησιολογο μ' εβγαλαν αρον αρον. Ακομη δεν εχω σπασει.
Λιγες μερες μετα χανει ο αδελφος μου τη δουλεια του, εργαζομασταν στην ιδια εταιρια. Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι επαιξε παρασκηνιο λογω της δικης μου αντιδρασης και την πληρωσε εκεινος γιατι εμενα δε μπορουσαν να με απολυσουν επειδη ειχα αδεια γιατρου λογω της επεμβασης. Για αντιποινα ξερεις. 
Επιστρεφω στη δουλεια και μπαινω στο καινουργιο τμημα με ψυχολογια υπο το μηδεν κι οι ευθυνες παρα πολλες. Τρεις μηνες μετα απολυομαι κι εγω. Μη νομιζεις ομως οτι εφυγα ετσι απλα. Τους εκανα μεγαλο θεμα εφτασα στο σωματειο και στην επιθεωρηση εργασιας. Θα τους εκανα μεγαλο χουνερι αλλα επειδη τα διαδικαστικα την πηγαιναν μακρια τη βαλιτσα κι εγω χρειαζομουν τα χρηματα της αποζημιωσης συν του ταμειου για την περιοδο που θα επρεπε να χειρουργηθω, το αφησα. Με τουτα και με τ' αλλα χανω και την εξεταστικη γιατι ειμαι σε μια σχολη του ΕΑΠ. Που κουραγιο και να διαβασεις και να γραψεις μαθημα;; Χαμενα τα λεφτα της θεματικης γιατι εμεις πληρωνουμε εκει. Αλλα "δε βαριεσαι" λεω "λεφτα μας πηραν, δε μας πηραν την ψυχη". 
Κανονιζω με το φιλο μου να παμε διακοπες, να ξεφυγω κι εγω απ' ολο αυτο. Εκεινος πολυ θετικος και τι ωραια θα περασουμε. Δεκα μερες πριν φυγουμε κι αφου τα εχω κανονισει ολα, φαντασου αντι να την παιρνει ο αντρας την πρωτοβουλια την επαιρνα εγω, μου σκαει το παραμυθι οτι δεν εχει λεφτα κι οτι δεν μπορει να ερθει. Με τη δικαιολογια οτι δεν του εδιναν τα χρηματα απ' το ΟΑΕΔ , αυτος ειχε απολυθει λιγους μηνες νωριτερα, κι οτι ειχε χαθει ενα χαρτι της εφοριας κι οτι εχασε την προθεσμια να τον επανακαταθεσει κι ετσι η ενσταση του τελικα απορριφθηκε κι εχασε 5.000 ευρω. Και του λεω "καλα, αφου δεν ησουν σιγουρος για τα λεφτα γιατι μ' εβαλες και κανονισα;; Θα πηγαιναμε καπου αλλου πιο οικονομικα". "Δεν το ηξερα οτι θα γινει ετσι" μου λεει. Ανευθυνος. 
Εν τω μεταξυ ειχε κι ενα φιλο, κολλητο που απο τη στιγμη που εμαθε οτι θα παμε διακοπες ειχε λυσσαξει. Διοτι ηθελε να κανονισουμε να παμε ολοι μαζι καμπινγκ. Εικοσι χρονια παντρεμενος με τη γυναικα του αυτος, βαριοταν να πανε διακοπες μονοι τους, ειναι και ψιλοτσιγκουνης ηθελε να τη βαλει στη φθηνια γιατι αν θα πηγαναμε μαζι θα πηγαιναμε με το δικο του αυτοκινητο και θα βγαζε τις μισες βενζινες ετσι. Ηξερε πως ειχα κι ολο τον εξοπλισμο καμπινγκ εγω οποτε τα ειχε κανονισει στο μυαλο του οπως ηθελε. Εμεις ως νεο ζευγαρι δεν ειχαμε το δικαιωμα πρωτο καλοκαιρι μαζι να παμε μονοι μας διακοπες. Βεβαια την ευθυνη την ειχε ο φιλος μου που δεν εβαλε ορια. Σκοτωνομαστε λοιπον και κανουμε να μιλησουμε μερες. Δεκαπενταυγουστο γιορταζει η μανα του και τον παιρνω με αφορμη αυτο να ξαναμιλησουμε, η υποχωρητικη εγω, και μου λεει η μανα μου "εφυγε". Ηταν αρρωστη απο καιρο η γυναικα αλλα δεν περιμεναμε να φυγει τοσο ξαφνικα. Τρεις μερες πριν τις διακοπες που ειχαμε κανονισει δηλαδη πεθανε η μανα του, φαντασου γκαντεμια. Ουτε ο Θεος δεν το ηθελε δηλαδη. Τι εγωισμους να κρατησω εγω μετα.... Παω στην κηδεια και την επομενη μερα φευγω για τις διακοπες με μαυρη καρδια τις ειχα προπληρωσει ομως τι να κανα;; Θα εχανα ολα μου τα λεφτα, τουλαχιστον της προκαταβολης. Παιρνω τη μανα μου μαζι γιατι ο φιλος μου αν δε μπορουσε να φυγει μια στην αρχη τωρα δεν μπορουσε να φυγει δεκα διοτι η μητερα το φευγωντας του αφησε παρακαταθηκη εναν πατερα με ανοια 85 χρονων τον οποιο ανελαβε εξ ολοκληρου διοτι ο αδελφος του αρνηθηκε να εχει την οποιαδηποτε σχεση μ' αυτο και παρολο που μενει στο ακριβως απο πανω του διαμερισμα. Παρτακιας κι εαυτουλης γαρ. Βεβαια να μη λεω, γιατι κι εγω σε σχεση με τον αδελφο μου κοροιδο ειμαι αφου τα των γονεων τα εχω αναλαβει εγω. Γι' αυτο σου λεω παιζει πολυ το καρμα με τους ανθρωπους της ζωης μας. 
Τελευταια μερα πριν φυγουμε απο τις διακοπες παθαινει η μανα μου ενα αλλεργικο, διαβητικη τωρα σ' ενα νησι της αγονης γραμμης, ειχα κανονισει βλεπεις ρομαντικες διακοπες. Τρομαρα μου. Οπου η μοναδικη γιατρος ειναι μια ειδικευομενη η οποια φευγει κι ολας με επειγον περιστατικο στο κοντινοτερο μεγαλο νησι αποσταση 2ωρες να πας και να 'ρθεις με το ταχυπλοο και μενει το νησι χωρις γιατρο και μονο με τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια ολο το βραδυ με τη γιατρο. Γυριζω κουρελι απο το νησι... Δεν εχω σπασει ακομη. 
Μπαινω κανω μια μαγνητικη για το χερι, γιατι εν τω μεταξυ πρεπει να κανω και την επεμβαση που ειναι σ' εκκρεμοτητα για να παει κι αυτο γία βιοψια. Με πιανει και αγχος γιατι θελουν να μου βαλουν ενδοφλεβιως το σκιαγραφικο υγρο. Κι εχω εγω τη φοβια μου μην παθω αλλεργικο σοκ γιατι απο αλλεργικο σοκ απο ενεση εφυγε το ζωο μου μπροστα στα ματια μου. Οπου εχω παθει ενα μετατραυματικο εγω κι αρνουμαι να μου το χορηγησουν. Κι ευτυχως δηλαδη και θα σου γραψω παρακατω γιατι. Κρατα το αυτο θα μας χρειαστει. Αγχος πολυ και στην κυριολεξια στην τσιτα ολο αυτο το διαστημα. 
Καποια στιγμη, αρχες Οκτωβρη, φευγουν οι δικοι μου για λιγες μερες στο χωριο. Παθαινω εγω μα βαρβατη κριση πανικου μετα απο πολυ καιρο και τυγχανει να ειναι εκει μια φιλη και ο φιλος μου. Οι οποιοι αντι να με ηρεμησουν με αγχωσαν περισσοτερο. Η φιλη ειχε εναν πατερα καρδιοπαθη, τον οποιο ειχε χασει και πριν απο 7 μηνες και η οποια με ειχε εκνευρισει πολυ, γιατι οταν τον εχασε εγω τη στηριξα παρα πολυ κι οταν εχασα εγω το ζωακι μου εκεινη μου την ελεγε, με τη λογικη οτι εκεινη ειχε χασει τον πατερα της κι εγω στεναχωριομουν για ενα γατι. Λες κι εγω εκανα τη συγκριση, αν κι εδω που τα λεμε ο πατερας της ηταν 86 χρονων, οχι οτι ειναι ευχαριστο να χανεις τον πατερα σου εστω και σ' αυτη την ηλικια, αλλα ηταν πληρης ημερων ο ανθρωπος και την ειχε ζησει τη ζωη του. Εκτος των αλλων ηταν και αρρωστος ο ανθρωπος . Δε σεβαστηκε τη δικη μου στεναχωρια, πολυ εγωιστικο. Θα μπορουσα κι εγω με την ιδια λογικη να της πω οτι "εδω βλεπεις να φευγουν παιδακια ο πατερας σου που ηταν μεγαλος ανθρωπος;;" Αλλο επιπεδο βλεπεις. Ασε που εχω την αισθηση οτι ζηλευε τη σχεση μου. Απο καποιες κουβεντουλες που ελεγε. Το ζωακι μου επισης ηταν μικρο κι εφυγε τελειως αδικα απο μαλακια κτηνιατρων.

----------


## novia35

Εκτος των αλλων λοιπον αυτη η φιλη "φιλοτιμηθηκε" να μου παρει την πιεση πανω στον πανικο και μου λεει το εξης ανεκδιηγητο " 17 η μεγαλη, 10 η μικρη αν παει 11 θα πεθανεις". Οπου παθαινω εγω σοκ. Να εισαι σε πανικο δηλαδη, να μην εισαι σε θεση να σκεφεις ψυχραιμα και λογικα, να μην αισθανεσαι καλα και να εχεις και τον καθενα ειτε να σου λεει μαλακιες, ειτε να κανει πλακα. Τρεχω στα επειγοντα με το φιλο μου οπου πεφτω σ' ενα μαλακα, βλαχο στη νοοτροπια εννοω, καρδιολογο ο οποιος μου λεει "δεν ειναι καρδιολογικο περιστατικο. Τι να της κανω εγω;;;" Εγω να ζαλιζομαι και να μη μου δινει κανεις σημασια. Με τα πολλα και με φασαριες αποφασιζει ενας νευρολογος λιγο ν' ασχοληθει μαζι μου και μου λεει πως, αν και ειναι σιγουρος πως ειναι αγχος, να ψαξω νεφρα για την ανεβασμενη πιεση. 
Επιστρεφουν οι γονεις μου απι το χωριο μετα απο καμια 5αρια μερες και μας ερχεται η μανα με σπασμενο το κεφαλι με ραμματα και μολωπες. Ειχε πεσει την ιδια μερα που πηγα εγω νοσοκομειο. Νωριτερα ειχε παει κι εκεινη και δε μας το ειχε πει να μην ανησυχησουμε. Εκει αρχιζω και σπαω σιγα σιγα. Αρχιζω καθε μερα να εχω ζαλαδες, μουδιασματα και αλλες δυο φορες πανικους με πιεση σταθερα στο 15αρι. Κι εκει αρχιζω να πιστευω πως εχουμε φαει μουντζα, δεν μπορει..
Μπαινω χειρουργειο με πολυ αγχος, βαζω και τα κλαματα πριν μπω, κανω το χειρουργειο. Βγαινω. Να παιρνω την αντιβιοση και να καιγομαι ολοκληρη. Να τους λεω "θα πεθανω", εμετους, διαρροιες. Οι γονεις πεισμενοι οτι ολα ειναι ψυχολογικα, οπως και ολος ο περιγυρος, δε με πανε πουθενα. Να τους λεω δεν αισθανομαι καλα και να με γραφουν. Αμορφωσια μεχρι εκει που δεν παιρνει. Να πεθαινεις και να βασιστεις σ' αυτους δηλαδη. Η ανασφαλεια μου να εχει χτυπησει κοκκινο γιατι ενιωθα ανυπερασπιστη αφου δε με πιστευε κανεις. Εκει εσπασα.
Αρχιζω τις αλλαγες στο χερι. Σε μια αλλαγη μου λεει ο φαρμακοποιος "δεν το βλεπω καλα το χερι μηπως χρειαστεις κι αλλη αντιβιοση μην παθεις καμια σηψαιμια". Τρεχω στα επειγοντα εγω. Μου κανει μια αποτομη κινηση στο χερι ο χειρουργος εκει στην εφημερια, κοντεψε να μου σπασει τα ραμματα. Εκνευριζομαι εγω, τσατιζεται κι αυτος και μου λεει "να πας να στο δει αυτος που σε χειρουργησε". "Εγω" του λεω "ηρθα στα επειγοντα επειδη μ' εστειλε ο φαρμακοποιος να δειτε μηπως εχει κανει καποια φλεγμονη, μηπως χρειαστω κι αλλη αντιβιοση οχι να μου κανετε ζημια". Τελοσπαντων μου λεει "δε βλεπω κατι τετοιο" και φευγω. 
Περνανε 15 μερες, οπως μου ειχε πει ο γιατρος, και παω να βγαλω τα ραμματα γιατι ηταν δεξι χερι και ειχα πλεον κουραστει. Παω εκει, μου λεει "δεν εχει κλεισει ακομη, ελα σε μια βδομαδα". Παω ξανα σε μια βδομαδα παλι "δεν εχει κλεισει θα τ' αφησουμε αλλη μια". Εκει αρχιζω και καταρρεω. Βαζω τα κλαματα να μην μπορω να ηρεμησω. Εν τω μεταξυ οι ζαλαδες, τα μουδιασματα, οι εμετοι, οι κοιλιακες ενοχλησεις συν ανορεξια να συνεχιζονται. Υπνος καθολου. Εσωτερικα τρεμουλα κι η πιεση, πιεση. Τελοσπαντων μετα μια βδομαδα τα βγαζω. 
Το χερι ομως απο την ακινησια εχει παθει συγκαμψη. Παω σ' ενα γιατρο του ΙΚΑ να μου γραψει φυσιοθεραπεια. Μαλακια μου κι εμενα που δεν πηγα στο γιατρο μου αλλα ηταν ταλαιπωρια για μενα να τρεχω για μια τυπικη διαδικασια οπως η συνταγογραφηση στο νοσοκομειο. Παω εκει λοιπον το βλεπει ο βλακας και μου λεει:
-Δεν το βλεπω και πολυ καλα το χερι σου σα να εχει οιδημα. Τι εβγαλες;; 
-Γιγαντοκυτταρικο ογκο του λεω. 
-Ακτινοβολιες εκανες;; 
-Τι ακτινοβολιες λεω;; Δεν το 'χω πιασει η χαζη το θεμα. 
-Ακτινοβολιες, μου λεει, αμα εχεις βγαλει γιγαντοκυτταρικο ογκο πρεπει να κανεις. 
-Μα δε μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζεται. 
-Ασε μου λεει τι σου ειπαν, στα νοσοκομεια ειναι ανευθυνοι. Ετσι κι ενας γνωστος μου εκανε χειρουργειο, δεν εκανε ακτινοβολιες κι ηρθε κι εγινε τουμπανο το χερι του 6 μηνες μετα. Τη βιοψια την πηρε;; 
-Οχι δε μου την εδωσαν. Να πας να την παρεις να ξερεις τι ειχες (μεταξυ μας, σ' ατο δεν ειχε αδικο).
Εψαχνε για πελατακια μαλλον. Ασπρο πανι εγω, φευγω πανικοβλητη για το νοσοκομειο, βεβαια οταν ειχα κανει τη μαγνητικη, ο χειρουργος που την ειδε μου ειχε πει 99% καλοηθεια αλλα το 100% το δινει η βιοψια παντα. Φτανω στο νοσοκομειο, δε βρισκω το γιατρο, βρισκω καποιον απο την ομαδα του. Μου λεει "παρε τηλεφωνο το γιατρο τη Δευτερα να μιλησετε μπορεις να παρεις και στο παθολογοανατομικο τμημα να σου πουν αν εχει βγει η βιοψια". Του λεω ετσι κι ετσι. Με κοιταει και μου λεει "πηγαινε χτυπα ενα σουβλακι, πιες κι ενα ουισκακι και για μενα Σαββατο βραδυ που ειναι". Σα να μου ελεγε ο ανθρωπος "τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες που σου λενε;;". Ποιον να πιστεψεις τωρα;; 
Παιρνω τη Δευτερα στο παθολογοανατομικο μου λεει "δεν ειναι εδω η βιοψια μαλλον εχει σταλει στο γιατρο σας", παιρνω και δε βρισκω το γιατρο σηκωνει η γραμματεας του μου λεει "δεν ειναι εδω η βιοψια μαλλον δεν εχει βγει ακομη πρεπει να περασουν πανω απο 40 μερες, παντως μην ανησυχειτε αν ειναι κατι επιφοβο το στελνουμε με προτεραιοτητα, κανουμε επαναληπτικη κι ενημερωνουμε τον ασθενη δεν το αφηνουμε στην τυχη του παρτε απο βδομαδα ξανα στο παθολογοανατομικο". Εμενα να μ' εχουν ζωσει τα φιδια και στο μυαλο μου ν' αναβοσβηνει λαμπακι "κι αν εχεις καρκινο;; κι αν εχεις καρκινο;;" Εν τω μεταξυ εγω αυτη την αρρωστια οπως αλλοι φοβουνται δεν την ειχα βαλει ποτε στο μυαλο μου δεν ξερω γιατι. Παντα φοβομουν το κομματι καρδιας ισως και λογω των εμπειριων πανικου αλλα αυτο ποτε. Αφηνω περισσοτερες μερες να περασουν και παιρνω, το βρισκει, τη ρωταω, "μονο αυτο θελω να μου πειτε γραφει κατι για κακοηθεια;;" "Οχι" μου λεει "δε γραφει αλλα τα περαιτερω θα σας τα πει ο γιατρος, απο εκει ενημερωνεστε εμεις δε μπορουμε να ξερουμε". Τωρα δεν ηξερε;; Δεν ηθελε να πει;; Της το απαγορευε το πρωτοκολο του νοσοκομειου;; Ο,τι και να ηταν εγω κρατησα το "δε γραφει τιποτα για κακοηθεια" και δεν πηγα να την παρω τη βιοψια γιατι ημουν τοσο κουρελι ψυχολογικα και σωματικα απ' ολα αυτα που ελεγα θα σωριαστω στο δρομο. Καποια στιγμη ομως πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να το κανω.

----------


## novia35

Το δραμα μου βεβαιως δε σταματαει εκει διοτι εγω εχω αρχισει να ψαχνω και το κομματι της υπερτασης. Κανω την εξεταση για τις νεφρικες αρτηριες, ολα μια χαρα. Καπου εχω διαβασει οτι η υπερταση μπορει να ειναι προεμμηνοπαυσιακο συμπτωμα, ειμαι σχετικα μικρη γι' αυτο βεβαια ποτε δεν ξερεις. Ειχα και καποιες ανωμαλιες στον κυκλο μου και κλεινω κι εγω σε γυναικολογο. Ηθελα απο καπου να ξεκινησω. Οι γυναικολογοι βεβαια ειναι ασχετοι επι του θεματος. Ακομη κι αυτες τις εξετασεις, τις σχετικες με τις γυναικειες ορμονες, στις γραφει ο ενδοκρινολογος. Ετσι κι αλλιως ομως επρεπε να κανω τις καθιερωμενες εξετασεις. 
Μου κανει τις εξετασεις, με ματωσε κιολας με το τεστ Παπ, μου λεει "εχεις ενα ινομυωμα (αυτο το ηξερα), μια ηπιας μορφης κολπιτιδα" παρολα αυτα που εγραψε ενα καρο φαρμακα και παραιατρικα, 70 ευρω το συνολο και 60 η επισκεψη 100, να βγαλουν κι οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες, να παρει και τη μιζα του ο ανθρωπος "βλεπω ομως οτι εχεις και πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες. Γι' αυτο θα κανουμε μια θεραπειουλα, το αλλο ομως -ινομυωμα- θα πρεπει να το καυτηριασουμε αν θελησεις να μεινεις εγκυος". Εγω παντως την τελευταια φορα που ειχα κανει υπερηχο δε μου ειχαν βρει πολυκυστικες, γιατι τεστ Παπ κανω καθε χρονο, κι αυτες τις εχεις συνηθως απ' την αρχη. Επισης μου ειχαν πει οτι το ινομυωμα ειναι πολυ μικρο για να το πειραξουμε, πρεπει να γινει πανω απο καποια χιλιοστα για να το βγαλεις κι αυτο δεν ειχε μεγαλωσει. 
Παω σπιτι λοιπον με δεδομενο οτι εχω πολυκυστικες και διαβαζω περι αυτων. Βρισκω καπου να γραφει πως οι πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες μπορει να ειναι αποτελεσμα μεταβολικου συνδρομου, κι εγω ειχα κανει μια αποτομη αυξηση βαρους καποια στιγμη, χωρις παθολογικα αιτια γιατι το ειχα ψαξει και ως συμπτωμα αυτου ειναι και η υπερταση. Καλω το γιατρο και του λεω " βρε γιατρε, διαβασα ετσι κι ετσι, γιατι δε μ' ενημερωσατε περι αυτου να με στειλετε σ' εναν ενδοκρινολογο να εξεταστω και για μεταβολικο συνδρομο μιας και εχουμε το ευρημα αυτο;; Γιατι ηρθα εγω εδω;; Δεν ηρθα για το θεμα της υπερτασης;;" Μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να συνδεονται οι πολυκυστικες με μεταβολικο συνδρομο και καθε περιπτωση πολυκυστικων ειναι διαφορετικη αλλα καταλαβα οτι ο ανθρωπος ηταν ασχετος στο κομματι το ορμονολογικο που αφορουσε εμενα τουλαχιστον. Κι ετσι τον αφησα με την προοπτικη καποια στιγμη να βρω εναν ενδοκρινολογο να το ψαξω απ' αυτη την πλευρα. Αυτο που καταλαβα εγω προσωπικα απο αυτη την εμπειρια ειναι οτι ο καθε γιατρος ασχολειται αποκλειστικα με την ειδικοτητα του και προσπαθει να σου κανει οσα περισσοτερα μπορει σχετικα μ' αυτη, αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο, απλως ετσι δε σε κατευθυνει σωστα πολλες φορες.
Συνεχιζω να ψαχνω τα της υπερτασης. Εχω κανει βεβαια προηγουμενως, προτου αρχισουν οι πανικοι, το Σεπτεμβρη κιολας, για προληπτικους λογους μιας και προκειται να χειρουργηθω, εναν πληρη καρδιολογικο ελεγχο, εννοωντας τριπλεξ καρδιας χωρις παθολογικα ευρηματα. Επειδη ομως συνεχιζουν τα επεισοδια και παω αλλες δυο φορες νοσοκομειο, βρισκεται ενας γιατρος εκει που εχει παρει ειδηση τι παιζει και μου λεει "κοπελια μου, για να γλυτωσεις το να τρεχεις καθε τρεις και λιγο στα νοσοκομεια και ν' ανακαλυψεις αν οντως εισαι υπερτασικη κλεισε ενα ραντεβου στο υπερτασικο τμημα να σιγουρευτεις" . Ετσι κι εγινε. 
Παω και μου βαζουν αυτο το holder για ενα 24ωρο. Επεσαν κι οι μπαταριες κατα τη διαρκεια και χασαμε τις βραδινες μετρησεις. Τελοσπαντων, παω την επομενη και το βγαζω και περιμενω να με καλεσουν για τ' αποτελεσματα. Πραγματι μετα απο δυο μερες με φωναζουν. Παω εκει μου δινει την εξεταση και μου λεει "η πιεση σου ειναι κανονικη, αγχος εχεις κοιτα να ηρεμησεις". Φευγω. Με πιανει και το παραπονο στο δρομο αρχιζω τα κλαματα, ανακουφισης πια οτι τουλαχιστον δεν εχω κατι να φοβαμαι. Δεν προλαβαινω να κανω τη μιση διαδρομη, χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο "κ. Ταδε ειμαστε απο το νοσοκομειο εχει προκυψει καποιο προβλημα με τις εξετασεις, θα πρεπει να επιστρεψετε αμεσα". Αρχιζει και με πιανει τρεμουλο. Τι συμβαινει;; Φτανω εκει "συγγνωμη σας εχουμε δωσει λαθος εξετασεις, η κυρια δεν εχει πιεση εσεις εχετε". Κοιταζω το χαρτι μου και βλεπω το ονομα, αλλο. Μια γιαγια 102 χρονων. Ουτε πιεση, ουτε τιποτα. Βουδας η γρια. Εκεινη την ωρα βεβαια δε μου φανηκε αστειο. Ισως να μου φαινοταν αν μου ελεγαν οτι επισης δεν εχω υπερταση. Αγχωμενη η γιατρος, θεωρω περισσοτερο με την πατατα που εγινε παρα μ' εμενα, ομως εγω τρομαξα με ολο αυτο.
-"Να σου γραψω κι ενα φαρμακο, εισαι μικρη κοπελα εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου, μη εχουμε τιποτ' αλλα" ηταν γυρω στο 15 μεσος ορος η πιεση. Ειχα βεβαια και 12 και 13 και 14 με ανωτερο το 16 και κατι. Μεχρι 14 ειναι το ανωτατο φυσιολογικο, θεωρειτε και προυπερταση βεβαια, καθε αλλ μετρηση απο εκει και πανω ειναι πιεση. Ηταν αρκετο για την ηλικια μου. Απλα φαινονταν οτι δεν ηρεμουσα σχεδον καθολου μες τη μερα, δεν ειχαμε και τη βραδινη ενδειξη. Και δεν ξερω κι απο ποτε ειμαι υπερτασικη, αν ειμαι δηλαδη και δεν ειναι κατι παροδικο λογω στρες. Αν κι η νευροπιεση λενε, ειναι επισης υπερταση. Δεν τους ενδιαφερει το αιτιο που σου ανεβαινει αλλα το γεγονος οτι σου ανεβαινει. Αντιμετωπιζουν το συμπτωμα δηλαδη.
Αρχιζω εγω και τρεμω εγω γιατι ηδη ειχα εγω τη φοβια απο αυτο που ειχε πει εκεινη η φιλη μου.
-"Ειμαι πολυ μικρη γι' αυτο, ακομη δεν εχω κανει ουτε παιδια και ν' αρχισω απι τωρα με φαρμακα;;" 
-"Και πιστευεις ετσι που κανεις οτι θα μπορεσεις να τα καταφερεις να κανεις;; Δεν καταλαβαινω την αντιδραση σου για μια ηπιας μορφης υπερταση" 
-"Πρωτα με τρομοκρατειτε και μετα μου λετε ηπιας μορφης;; Αν ειχα 16 πιεση πριν τωρα μου τη φτασατε 22. Δεν τα λενε ετσι αυτα."
-" Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε και δε θες φαρμακα κοιταξε μηπως τ' αντιμετωπισεις διατροφικα και με ασκηση. Ισως θα επρεπε να το κοιταξεις κι απο νευρολογικης πλευρας"
Που αυτα θα επρεπε να ειναι τα πρωτα λογια που θα επρεπε να μου πει. Γιατι εμαθα αργοτερα οτι σε υπερτασικο ευρημα δινουν ενα 3μηνο να το αντιμετωπισει διατροφικα και με δραστηριοτητα ο ασθενης κι αν δεν ρυθμιστει τοτε του δινουν φαρμακο. Που τα χαπια αυτα μπορει, αν δε σου χρεαζονται πραγματικα γιατι υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που κανουν ψευδουπερταση, να σου ριξουν αποτομα την πιεση και να σου κανουν μεγαλυτερη ζημια. Εκτος κι αν εχει καποιος αλλο παθολογικο προβλημα διαβητη π.χ. η υπερλιπιδαιμια και κινδυνευει αμεσα. Εμενα ουτε που με ρωτησε αν εχω κανει εξετασεις. Κι αν δεν της το ελεγα εγω ουτε που θα με ρωταγε, κι ουτε που θα μου εγραφε αν δεν τις ειχα κανει απο μονη μου. Αυτα ειναι πραγματικα γεγονοτα σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο. 
Ε, απο εκεινη τη μερα με πηρε η κατω βολτα. Αρρωστησα. Το μυαλο μου κολλησε εκει, στην υπερταση. Φυσικα τα φαρμακα δεν τα πηρα και δεν την ξαναμετρησα γιατι ξερω πως αν το κανω θα παθω πανικο. Καποιες φορες βεβαια που δεν αισθανομαι καλα, νιωθω οτι μπορει να την εχω ανεβασμενη αλλα δεν το επιβεβαιωνω γιατι φοβαμαι. Μπορει βεβαια να ειναι κι η ιδεα μου. Ομως η υπερταση δεν ειναι αστειο γιατι σου καταστρεφει οργανα, νεφρους, καρδια, εγκεφαλο, αγγεια, ματια. Κι απο ο,τι κι αν ειναι θα πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισω αμεσα. Εννοειται θα προτιμουσα να το κανω με φυσικο τροπο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Τι να πω... Με ολα οσα γραφεις αρχιζω να θεωρω τον εαυτο μου "τυχερο" :Big Grin: ... Επισης πιστευω οτι αποδειχτικες πιο δυνατος χαρακτηρας απο μενα γιατι μπορεις και πολεμας χωρις χαπια.
Το τραγικο , το ηλιθιο, το γκαντεμικο πες το οπως θελεις novia ειναι οτι ξεκινας για κατι πολυ "αθωα" και απλα, λες εχω μια κατασταση να αντιμετωπισω , ξεκιναω και καποια στιγμη θα τελειωσει. Αμ δε γαμοτο. Στην πορεια σου βγαινουν χιλιες δυο μαλακιες και στο τελος μπλεκεις δεν ξερεις τι να πρωτοαντιμετωπισεις και μετα απο καιρο καταλαβαινεις οτι εισαι χειροτερα απο τοτε που πρωτοξεκινησες.
Δηλαδη παρε παραδειγμα τον "Γιγαντοκυτταρικο ογκο" (πολυ εντυπωσιακος τιτλος...) . Αντι να κανεις απλα μια επεμβαση και μερικες μερες μετα να εχει τελειωσει το ζητημα, εκει κατι να στραβωσει και να φτασεις να σκεφτεσε ακτινοβολιες και καρκινους. Αυτο που με τρελενει εμενα ειναι γιατι σωνει και καλα να στραβωσει το πραγμα...
Και να σου πω εγω βγαζω απο εξω τα σωματικα προβληματα και ζορια τα οποια βεβαια δεν ειναι αμμελητεα. Ομως γαμοτο αν σου φορτωθουν και ψυχολογικα λογω ολων αυτων που περασες τοτε αυτος ο συνδιασμος , σωματικα και ψυχολογικα μαζι δεν παιζεται.Ειναι φοβερα κουραστικος και εμενα ωρες ωρες με εξοντωνει. Δηλαδη δεν ξερεις ποσες φορες λεω "μωρε τι καλα που ημουν πριν μπλεξω με γιατρους ειχα το αυχενικο μου ειχα καποιες ενοχλησεις στο γαστρεντερικο , υποφερτα πραματα..." 
Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι μηπως ανηκω στην κατηγορια των "εξυπνων πουλιων" που πιανονται απο την μυτη. Δηλαδη μηπως τα ψιριζω πολυ τα πραματα , μου συμβαινει κατι και παθιαζομαι να βγαλω ακρη αντι να το αφησω και οτι ειναι να γινει ας γινει. Ξερω γω... καλυτερα βλακας και υγιης παρα εξυπνος/ευαισθητος και ασθενης.
Δηλαδη εχω φιλους που τους ποναει κατι , παραπονιουνται χρονια , ομως δεν πανε στον γιατρο μηπως τους βρει τιποτα κακο. Μπας και ειναι καλυτερα ετσι?
Οπως και να εχει εγω καταλαβαινω πλεον οτι, καλως η κακως ,(μαλλον κακως) υπερκουραζουμε το μυαλο μας και αυτο εχει αντικτυπο στην ψυχικη μας υγεια. Το θεμα ειναι πως θα βρεθουν τροποι να χαλαρωνουμε. Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω βρει καποιον τροπο ωστε να μπορω να πω οτι ειναι η λυση. Απλα κινουμαι σιγα σιγα να απομακρυνθω απο τοξικους ανθρωπους (γονεις , φιλους) μηπως βρω λιγη ψυχικη ηρεμια. Θελω να ελπιζω σε κατι καλυτερο προς το παρον ουσιαστικα δεν το εχω βρει.
Παντως διαβαζοντας τα οσα περασες εσυ και αλλοι εδω μεσα και αυτα που περασα κι εγω νιωθω ποσο μεγαλη αναγκη εχουμε να μπορεσουμε να τα "βγαλουμε" ολα αυτα που πραγματικα μας καταπιεζουν και μας καταστρεφουν την ποιοτητα της ζωης μας. Το θεμα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν καταστασεις, οικογενεια , κοινωνικος περιγυρος, κριση κ.α., που ειναι δυσκολο να αντιμετωπιστουν και επηρεαζουν σημαντικα αρνητικα την οποια προσπαθεια. 

Και κατι σχετικα ασχετο. Τα τελευταια χρονια ειμαι σε μια δουλια σε καποια δεκο οπου ναι μεν υπαρχουν ευθυνες αλλα καμμια σχεση με το να δουλευεις εξω σε ιδιωτη η να εισαι στο ελευθερο επαγγελμα. Απο το πρωι εχω εναν βλακα στο απεναντι γραφειο που ωρυεται για τον φορτο εργασιας και ποσο τον καταπιεζουν και χιλιες δυο μαλακιες. Ειναι στιγμες οπως τωρα που λεω "να μας κλεισουνε κι εμας γαμοτο" να δει ο καθε μαλακας το τι εστι ανεργια ,ιδιωτης αφεντικο κτλ και μετα να μου ερθει και να μου πει ποσο καταπιεζεται στην δουλια. Kολοπαιδα τιποτενια που ουτε μια απεργια δεν κανανε κατι τελος παντων να δειξουν συμπαρασταση/αλληλεγγυη στους συνανθρωπους τους εξω και αν στραβωσει η κατασταση και γι αυτους κλαιγονται που δεν τους καταλαβαινουν. Αλλα ετσι ειναι...αν σε εχει βαλει απο το παραθυρο σε ηλικια 20,21 χρονων ο μητσοτακης και ο παπανδρεου και δεν εχεις δει το μαμησι εξω νομιζεις οτι καταπιεζεσε κιολας. Αχρηστοι ανθρωποι γαμοτο που κανουν το ενα τριτο της αντιστοιχης δουλιας που θα κανανε εξω και το παιζουν και οτι δεν αντεχουν

----------


## novia35

Δεν ξερω ti einai touto pali αν κανω καλα, εννοω που το αντιμετωπιζω χωρις φαρμακα, γιατι δεν ειμαι η ιδια γιατρος για να μπορω ν' αξιολογησω τη σοβαροτητα η επικινδυνοτητα και ειδικα μιας καταστασης οπως η υπερταση και μπορει να το διακινδυνευω. Εγω απλως εχω φοβια με τα φαρμακα. 
Για αυτο που γραφεις περι των "εξυπνων πουλιων" δεν εχεις κι αδικο. Κι επισης θελω να σου πω οτι τον πανικοβλημενο τα κορακια οι γιατροι, γιατι ειναι επαγγελατιες με την κακη εννοια, τον οσφριζονται με τη μια. Πεφτει μεγαλη εκμεταλλευση. Πρεπει να κρατας εσυ τα ηνια και να μην τους αφηνεις να παρουν το πανω χερι. Βεβαια, παρολα οσα εχω περασει, εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι ειναι καλο να ψαχνεσαι. Διαφωνω δηλαδη με την αλλη αποψη, απλα πρεπει να εισαι ψυχραιμος και ψιλιασμενος γιατι υπαρχουν πολλες παγιδες εκει εξω. Το συστημα ειναι τελειως σαπιο. Να βλεπει ο γιατρος οτι ξερεις τι σου γινεται. Δεν εχω ολοκληρωση ομως την εξιστορηση των γεγονοτων ωστε να αντιληφθεις ποιο ειναι το backround της ολης μου ψυχολογιας.
Να συμπληρωσω κατι εδω οτι στο ενδιαμεσο που εχω κανει την επεμβαση στο χερι αρρωσταινει και το αλλο μου γατι με γαστρεντεριτιδα, πιο μεγαλο αυτο βεβαια, 18 ετων. Το οποιο μας κανει αιματωδεις κενωσεις και να 'χει γινει σαν τσιρος. Απο την ταλαιπωρια ειχε αδυνατισει πολυ. Οπου εμεις εχουμε τρελαθει και να 'χουμε πεσει ολοι απο πανω του μη μας παθει τιποτα και το χασουμε κι αυτο. Τελικα μετα απο παρα παρα πολυ φροντιδα ηρθε, μετα απο πολυ καιρο, μηνες στα ισα του το ζωο. Κι αν αυτο δεν το λες καταρα, τοτε τι το λες;;; Δεν ξεραμε απο που μας ερχετε, τρωγαμε τη μια σφαλιαρα μετα την αλλη και δεν ξεραμε τι αλλο μας περιμενει. Εγω ειχα αρχισει και να προσευχομαι πολυ τακτικα εκεινη την εποχη γιατι πλεον ειχα απογοητευτει απο ολους κι ολα και δεν ηξερα απο που αλλου ν' αντλησω δυναμη. Η προσευχη, σ' ο,τι πιστευει ο καθενας μας, βοηθαει παντως.
Μετα λοιπον τα γεγονοτα με το χερι και την υπερταση κι αφου μ' εχουν ολοι φρικαρει αποφασιζω να το αφησω λιγο πισω κι ν' ασχοληθω μ' αυτο που ειχε αμεση αναγκη αποθεραπειας. Το χερι μου δηλαδη. Ειναι Χριστουγεννα, εγω συνεχιζω να εχω ολα αυτα συμπτωματα με πιανουν παλι τα κοιλιακα μου και παω νοσοκομειο. Μου κανουν μια εξεταση αιματος και βρισκουν λιγο ανεβασμενα τα λευκα και μου λενε μια γαστρεντεριτιδα ειναι, μου δινουν Zantac και primperan τα πηρα 3 μερες και τα πεταξα. 
Αφου εχω ξεμπερδεψει με τη γαστρεντεριτιδα, αν εχω ξεμπερδεψει κι αν ηταν γαστρεντεριτιδα, ξεκιναω τη φυσιοθεραπεια. Τελοσπαντων να μη σου τα πολυλογω γιατι εχω ηδη γραψει παρα πολλα, τελειωνει η φυσιοθεραπεια και 2 μερες μετα εκει που καθομουνα με πιανει δυνατος πονος κι αρχιζω ασταματητους εμετους μεχρι που δεν ειχα τιποτα αλλο να βγαλω κι εβγαζα κιτρινο υγρο. Για ρουκετες σου μιλαω. Παθαινω που λες μια πυελονεφριτιδα κατα το Φλεβαρη και παω με κολικο του νεφρου, αιματουρια και ουρολοιμωξη στο νοσοκομειο. Με επεισοδιακο τροπο αφου εχω παει πρωτα σ' ενα νοσοκομειο εφημερευον οπου μου λενε "εχουμε μικρη εφημερια δε μπορουμε να σε αναλαβουμε" και με στελνουν σε αλλο αφου μου εχουν κανει μια παυσιπονη πρωτα. Οπου εκει με εχουν αφησει 6 ωρες χωρις να με δει κανεις. Σηκωνομαι και φευγω και παω σπιτι μου αφου δεν πονουσα πια. Κατα τις 5 τα ξημερωματα με πιανει παλι, ολοι κοιμουνται. Παιρνω το 166 και τους λεω "συμβαινει αυτο κι αυτο ελατε να με παρετε" πραγματι ερχονται σε 10 λεπτα, παμε εκει, ορους, εξετασεις, παυσιπονες. Τα λευκα εχουν φτασει 20.000 μου λεει να δουμε μην εχει χαλασει το νεφρο. Κι εδω κολλαει αυτο που σου ειχα γραψει για το σκιαγραφικο της μαγνητικης το οποιο απαγορευεται σε ατομα που εχουν νεφροπαθειες. Οταν εγω αρνηθηκα να μου το κανουν, δεν ηξερα οτι ειχα θεμα με το νεφρο. Αυτο εγινε 5 μηνες μετα. Οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι ο φοβος μου η μαλλον η φοβια μου λογω αυτου που εγινε στο ζωο μου λειτουργησε προστατευτικα για μενα. Γιατι δεν ξερω τι θα μπορουσα να ειχα παθει. Μπορει και τιποτα αλλα δεν το ξερω. Μου βρισκουν και μια πετρα. Την οποια για να πω την αληθεια ηξερα οτι την ειχα απο παλια και δεν ειχα κανει τιποτα. Το 'χα ξεχασει και το 'χα αφησει ετσι. Που σημαινει οτι εδειξα κι εγω αμελεια. Μου βρισκουν με τον υπερηχο και τις πολυκυστικες. Για 20 μερες αντιβιοση συν ενεσεις και μετα επαναληπτικες εξετασεις οι οποιες εχουν βγει καθαρες, οπου και στις επαναληπτικες μου βρισκουν παλι τις πολυκυστικες. Βεβαια οι γνωμες διιστανται γιατι οι μισοι μου λενε οτι η πετρα εφυγε κι οι αλλοι μισοι οτι ειναι ακομη εκει. Εγω βεβαια κατα καιρους εχω εντονες ενοχλησεις απο το νεφρο κι εχω μια φοβια μ' αυτο οτι δεν εχει τελειωσει το θεμα και θα πρεπει να το ξανακοιταξω πριν παθω καμια λοιμωξη παλι η καποιον κολικο.
Μετα απ' αυτο ακολουθει μια επεμβαση στο δοντι στο οποιο εχω κανει ακροριζεκτομη προ διετιας για να μην το χασω και μου εχει κανει απο καιρο συριγγιο. Φοβισμενη εγω απ' ολα αυτα μην παθω καμια μολυνση το ειχα αφησει και πολυ καιρο. Παω λοιπον στον οδοντιατρο μου λεει πρεπει να βγει, στεναχωρια εγω δεν ηθελα να χασω το δοντι μου, δεν ειχα ξανακανει κι εξαγωγη. Δεν ειχα ομως κι αλλη επιλογη. Το βγαζουμε κι αποδεικνυεται οτι δεν ειναι συριγγιο αλλα κυστη, που σημαινει ο γιατρος δεν ειχε κανει καλη δουλεια και το 'χασα το δοντι. Βεβαια δε μου ειπε οτι κατι πρεπει να προσεξω. Οι επομενες μερες ηταν χαλια, να μη σταματαει το αιμα, να νιωθω τη γευση του αιματος να θελω να κανω εμετο. Περασαν καμια δεκαρια μερες να συνελθω.
Ολο αυτο το διαστημα να σημειωσω οτι μιλουσα και με ψυχολογο αλλα αν πρεπει καπως να το χαρακτηρισω αυτο με δυο λεξεις θα ελεγα "πεταμενα λεφτα". Εγω προσωπικα δεν ειδα να με βοηθαει καπως αυτο. Πολυ θεωρητικα ολα κι εγω ημουν σε μια φαση που δεν ειχα δουλεια, δεν ειχα χρηματα, δεν πηγαινε καλα η σχεση μου, ειχα χασει το ζωο μου, σωστους φιλους δεν ειχα, ειχα τα θεματα υγειας μου συν ολα τα χρονια προβληματα στο σπιτι, με τους γονεις κτλ κτλ Ναι μεν μπορει να με ειχε παρει απο κατω, μπορει τα υπερμεγεθυνα η να τα υπερανελυα αλλα υπηρχαν πρακτικα προβληματα, δεν ηταν πραγματα μονο μεσα στο κεφαλι μου. Ηταν πραγματικα γεγονοτα ασχετα αν με ειχε κυριευσει ο φοβος. Δηλαδη ωρες ωρες μου 'ρχοταν να της πω " τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες που μου λες;; Ελα λιγο στη θεση μου και τα ξαναλεμε". Τι εφταιγε κι αυτη βεβαια;;
Μετα πολλα λοιπον φτανω στο σημερα οπου ο τελευταιος γιατρος ειναι ο ενδοκρινολογος, ο μονος τελικα που ασχοληθηκε σοβαρα, μετα απο τοσους που πηγα κι αφου ειχε περασει ολο αυτο το διαστημα κι αφου μου ειχαν συμβει ολα αυτα. Μου ζητησε ιστορικο, μου εγραψε εναν πληρη ενδοκρινολογικο ελεγχο ο οποιος ηταν καθαρος και επισης μου βρηκε μεσω ορμονων οτι δεν εχω πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες, παρολο που οι τρεις προηγουμενοι που δεν ηταν της ειδικοτητας τους βεβαια μου ειχαν πει οτι ειχα, αλλα μορφη πολυκυστικων που ειναι εντελως αλλο πραγμα. Βγαλε ακρη τωρα εσυ. Μου ειπε οτι απο μενα εισαι ενταξει. Τωρα μου λεει αν θελεις να το ψαξεις λιγο παραπανω για τις ζαλαδες κανε ενα κοπο αφου το ξεκινησες να πας σ' εναν οφθαλμιατρο να κοιταξεις μηπως κανεις καποια πιεση στα ματια, σ' εναν ΩΡΛ μην εχεις κανενα ιγμοριο και σ' εναν Ορθοπεδικο μηπως υπαρχει καποιο αυχενικο κι αν ολα ειναι κι απο εκει ειναι καθαρα η μονη οδος ειναι να το ψαξεις με καποιο νευρολογο. Δηλαδη ο ανθρωπος δε με εστειλε στον νευρολογο κατευθειαν απλα μου ειπε απεκλεισε ολα τ' αλλα κι ασε το νευρολογο για το τελος. Οποτε μου μενουν μερικες εξετασεις ακομη για να το ολοκληρωσω το ιατρικο μου ιστορικο απλα αυτη την περιοδο το εχω αφησει το θεμα γιατι εχω στεγνωσει τοσο οικονομικα οσο και ψυχικα. Τρεχω και με τα των γονιων που ειχαν αφησει τον εαυτο τους τελειως και ειχαν φτασει το σακχαρο τους στο Θεο, να τους βαλω σ' ενα δρομο και να ησυχασω κι απο εκει. Θ' αφησω λοιπον να περασει το καλοκαιρι, εκτος απροοπτου φυσικα, κι απο Σεπτεμβριο τα ξαναβλεπω.

----------


## novia35

Για να φτασουμε στο διαταυτα λοιπον. Μετα ολο αυτο το πελωριο διηγημα που σου εγραψα. Βλεπωντας εξ αποστασεως τα γεγονοτα κι αφου εχω καπου ηρεμησει, αν και δεν ειμαι τελειως καλα, προσπαθω ν' αξιολογησω τα πραγματα, να βγαλω καποια συμπερασματα και να δωσω απαντησεις σε καποια γιατι.
Πρωτα απ' ολα διαβαζοντας με κανεις, βλεπει εναν ανθρωπο που εχει χασει τη μπαλα, εχει χασει τις ισορροπιες του και δεν ξερει που πατα και που βρισκεται. Εχει πληρως αποδιοργανωθει. Το γιατι συνεβη αυτο υπαρχει ενας μηχανισμος βεβαια που το υποστηριζει. Εγω ζουσα σε μια κατασταση φαινομενικα τακτοποιημενη, οχι οτι δεν ειχα τις αγωνιες και τα προβληματα μου αλλα ηξερα οτι ειχα καποιες σταθερες. Αυτο ομως ηταν μια παγιδα. Μια σταθερη ηταν κι η δουλεια μου που μπορει να μην ηταν αυτη που ηθελα, να ημουν δυστυχισμενη εκει κι ουτε να πληρωνομουν καλα η να ειχα προοπτικες εξελιξης αλλα τουλαχιστον υπηρχε μια δουλεια. Ειχα τους δικους μου που μπορει περισσοτερα προβληματα να μου δημιουργουσαν παρα να με υποστηριζαν αλλα ειχα την ασφαλεια του οτι εχω μια οικογενεια. Ειχα μια σχεση που δεν ημουν ευτυχισμενη, που μ' εφερνε αντιμετωπη με καταστασεις που δεν ηθελα αλλα τις ανεχομουν χαριν αυτης, οπως η σχεση των φιλων του μαζι μου που ηταν ανταγωνιστικη και ενοχλητικη τις περισσοτερες φορες και το γεγονος οτι εκεινος δεν εβαζε ορια, δε σεβονταν τις δικες μου αναγκες και δεν υπηρχε η προοπτικη να κανουμε οικογενεια γιατι εκεινος ειχε ξαναπαντρευτει και δεν ηθελε ενω εγω ημουν σε μια ηλικια που αρχισα να το σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα. Ειχα μια σχολη που ναι μεν την ειχα επιλεξει και μου αρεσε οταν ξεκινουσα με τα προβληματα ομως σε θεματα επαγγελματικα και οικονομικα δεν μπορουσα να τη χαρω και ειχε γινει βαριδι πια απ' την αλλη ομως δεν ηθελα να τη σταματησω και να παει χαμενος ο χρονος, το χρημα και ο κοπος που ειχα καταθεσει. Κι ετσι εσφιγγα τα δοντια και πιεζα τιν εαυτο μου ενω ενιωθα πλεον οτι ψυχικα δεν ειχα τα αποθεματα να το υποστηριξω πλεον. Κι οτι ολο αυτο με κρατουσε πισω. Επισης ειχα μια καλη υγεια που τη θεωρουσα δεδομενη μιας και ειχα ξεμπερδεψει με τους πανικους απο χρονια και δεν τη φροντιζα. Οπως καταλαβαινεις μεσα σ' αυτες τις καταστασεις δεν επαιρνα απο πουθενα χαρα, ουτε ειχα μια διεξοδο. Παρολα αυτα εμενα απο ανασφαλεια θες;; Απο συνηθεια;; Εκανα πολλες εκπτωσεις στη ζωη μου δηλαδη και συμβιβασμους. Ζουσα μια ζωη οπως να 'ναι κι οχι οπως θελω. Ημουν ερμαιο των αλλων και των καταστασεων που υπηρχαν γυρω μου. Το μονο πραγμα που μου εδινε χαρα κι ενα κινητρο ηταν η αγαπη των ζωων μου που ηταν δεδομενη. Δεν ηταν δεδομενα εκεινα ομως. Εγω δεν πιστευα οτι τα ζωα μου θα πεθανουν καποια στιγμη αλλα κι οτι αν γινει αυτο ειναι κατι πολυ μακρινο οποτε δε με αφορουσε προς το παρον. Το γεγονος αυτο και ακομη περισσοτερο το απροοπτο του γεγονοτος αυτου ηρθε και μου τα ανετρεψε ολα.

----------


## novia35

Θελω να σου πω οτι ζουσα μια ζωη κατα την οποια υπηρχε μια σχετικη ισορροπια, ησυχια και ηρεμια, οχι γιατι οντως ετσι ηταν, υπηρχαν προβληματα, αλλα γιατι εγω ειχα αφεθει, δε μ' ενοιαζε τιποτα και δεν ειχε συμβει και καποιο γεγονος να με ταρακουνησει. Υπηρχαν ομως πραγματα που δουλευαν απο κατω κι εγω δεν εδινα σημασια. Πρωτα απ' ολα δεν προσεχα τον εαυτο μου. Μη βλεπεις που τρεχω σαν τρελη τωρα, ειχα απο το 2005 να κανω εξετασεις. Κι αυτο ειναι το λαθος μας, οτι δεν κανουμε προληψη αλλα περιμενουμε να μας συμβει το "κακο", δηλαδη να εχουμε το συμπτωμα και μετα τρεχουμε πανικοβλητοι και τα κανουμε χειροτερα. 
Εγω τον ογκο στο χερι τον ειχα 1,5 χρονο πριν αποφασισω να το ψαξω στα σοβαρα. Τωρα εχω παει στο αλλο ακρο. Δεν προσεχα τη διατροφη μου, δε γυμναζομουν, δουλευα πολυ, δεν κοιμομουν καλα, πιεζα τον εαυτο μου, αφηνα προβληματα να συσσωρευονται, δεν εβαζα σωστες προτεραιοτητες και το σπουδαιοτερο;; Δεν αφηνα τον εαυτο μου να χαλαρωσει και να περασει καλα. Ειχα τουλαχιστον 3 χρονια να παω διακοπες. Δεν ειχα κοινωνικη ζωη. Για χρονια δεν ειχα ουτε προσωπικη. Μονο δουλεια. Κανονικο φυτο. Ποσο ν' αντεξει;; 
Να σου το δωσω σχηματικα να το καταλαβεις. Πες πως εχεις ενα σπιτι. Αρχικα το αφηνεις χωρις συντηρηση. Πρωτα σου χαλαει μια βρυση, τη αφηνεις. Λες μια βρυση ειναι δεν πειραζει θα τη φτιαξω μωρε. Μετα σου ξεκολλαει ενα πλακακι, το αφηνεις κι αυτο με την ιδια λογικη. Μετα μια πορτα, ενα παραθυρο και παει λεγοντας. Φτανεις λοιπον καποια στιγμη να εχεις ενα σπιτι ετοιμορροπο οπου δεν ειναι πλεον λειτουργικο και καλεισαι εσυ να λυσεις ολα τα θεματα αμεσα γιατι απο στιγμη σε στιγμη κινδυνευεις να σου πεσει στο κεφαλι. Τι κανεις εκει;; Απο που να ξεκινησεις;; Ποιο να πιασεις πρωτο;; Δε θα σε πιασει εκει πανικος;; Ε, αυτο επαθα εγω. Δεν ελυνα τα προβληματα τη στιγμη που επρεπε κι εφτασε η ωρα που επεσαν ολα μαζι κι ο οργανισμος μου τα επαιξε. 
Τις αποφασεις μου για τη σχολη επρεπε να τις ειχα παρει πολυ νωριτερα οταν αρχισε να μου ειναι προβλημα και να με δυσκολευει. Η να τα παρατησω η να ασχοληθω μονο μ' αυτο για ενα διαστημα, που δεν ειχα αλλα προβληματα πιο σοβαρα και να ξεμπερδευω. Βεβαια εμενα παντα τα προβληματα μου ηταν επαγγελματικου και οικονομικου χαρακτηρα, δε θελω να δικαιολογηθω μ' αυτο, αλλα δεν υπηρχε μια κατασταση βοηθητικη. Εμ, δεν μπορουσα, εμ, δεν τα παρατουσα. Ουτε ετσι, ουτε αλλιως και διαιωνιζα μια κατασταση.
Απ' την αλλη με τη δουλεια μου, απ' το πρωτο χρονο κιολας, εβλεπα οτι δεν ειναι εκει για μενα κι οτι δεν εχει καπου παραπανω να πας εκει μεσα. Και ειδικα απο το 2009 και μετα ειχαν αρχισει οι μαζικες απολυσεις. Τι περιμενα να φτασουν και μεχρι εμενα; Παρολα αυτα εγω δεν κινητοποιηθηκα αμεσα να βρω κατι αλλο τοτε που υπηρχαν και δουλειες, εβλεπα το τσουναμι να 'ρχετε και καθομουνα. Ε, δε θα μ' επαιρνε και θα με σηκωνε καποια μερα;; Θελω να σου πω, αυτο το πραγμα ειναι νοοτροπια κι απο εκει ξεκινουν ολα. Δεν ειναι οτι δεν τα βλεπουμε, ειναι πως για καποιο λογο, δεν ξερω τι να πω, θεωρουμε οτι δε θα μας συμβει και δεν κανουμε κατι;; Λεμε δε βαριεσαι;; Οταν βλεπεις τη φωτια παντως να ερχεται και μενεις ακινητος ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα καεις. Εκτος κι αν εισαι πια τοσο τυχερος που θα κανεις τη βλακεια σου χωρις να το πληρωσεις. Υπαρχουν κι αυτες οι περιπτωσεις αλλα εκει ξερεις οτι το ρισκαρεις ομως. Ειχα και ατυχιες βεβαια, δεν μπορω να πω, δε θεωρω οτι ειχα και ιδιαιτερες επιλογες, αλλα αφηνομουν κιολας κι εγω.
Με τη σχεση μου κι εκει εβλεπα πραγματα απ' την αρχη που θα μπορουσα να τα κοψω η να διακοψω τη σχεση απο την αρχη που θα ηταν και πιο ευκολο και δε θα υπηρχε και το συναισθηματικο φορτιο. Αλλα τ' αφηνα, πιστευοντας κατι θ' αλλαξει;; Κι ας μην ηταν αυτο που ηθελα. Ηρθε η στιγμη που πνιγηκα μεσα σ' αυτο.
Βλεπω τους γονεις μου. Ειναι διαβητικοι. Δεν κανουν ποτε την αυτομετρηση. Δεν πανε να εξεταστουν ανα 6 μηνο που πρεπει. Δεν κανουν τη διατροφη τους σωστα. Δεν αθλουνται να κρατουν μια φυσικη κατασταση. Δεν κανουν πραγματα για να περνουν καλα γιατι η ψυχολογια στο διαβητικο παιζει σπουδαιο ρολο. Παρα μονο παιρνουν τα φαρμακα τους μηχανικα, εχουν βουλιαξει στη μιζερια και τ' αφηνουν στο Θεο. Εχουν τα αγχη τους βεβαια κι αυτοι, βλεπουν τα παιδια τους σε αθλια κατασταση και δεν μπορουν να τα βοηθησουν. Οταν μπορουσαν ομως εκαναν μαλακιες. Εχουν κι αυτοι ευθυνη, εχουν βαλει το ληθαρακι τους κι αυτοι. Τωρα ομως δεν αλλαζουν καποια πραγματα. Ας κοιταξουν τουλαχιστον να ειναι καλα εκεινοι, να μη μας δημιουργουν και περισσοτερα προβληματα. Με τουτα και με τ' αλλα χτυπησανε κατι 300 σακχαρο, να του ερθει κανενας ταμπλας και να τρεχουμε που θα 'ναι και χειροτερα μετα. Ενω αν θα εκαναν εναν σωστο προγραμματισμο κι εκεινοι καλυτερα θα ηταν, δε θα κινδυνευαν και δε θα με επιφορτιζαν κι εμενα με τοσο αγχος.

----------


## novia35

Ελα ομως που οπως προκυπτει απο τα παραπανω κανω κι εγω τα ιδια πραγματα. Γι' αυτο σου λεω οτι οι ανθρωποι γυρω μας και κυριως οι γονεις μας προσδιοριζουν το καρμα μας, διοτι βλεπεις σ' αυτους, στη νοοτροπια τους, τι ειναι αυτο που, οταν ειναι προβληματικο, πρεπει εσυ ν' αποφυγεις γιατι θα σε καταστρεψει μακροπροθεσμα. Εγω εβλεπα ποιες συμπεριφορες επρεπε ν' αποφυγω κρινωντας απ' τους γονεις μου αλλα δεν το εκανα για καποιο λογο.

----------


## novia35

Σημερα παλι σηκωθηκα χαλια. Το στομαχι μου τουμπανο, πονος, φουσκωμα, αναγουλα. Το στομα και ο λαιμος ειχαν ξεραθει, ειχαν στεγνωσει εντελως. Μ' ελουσε ιδρωτα. Ριγη. Εβαλα θερμομετρο 36,5. Δεν ειχα. Μου 'ρθε ο θανατος, νομιζα θα μεινω. Ολο αυτο ειναι αγχος;; Γιατι μεσα μου δεν εχω πειστει και μου 'ρχετε να παρω σβαρνα τους γιατρους παλι;; Δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Εχω απελπιστει μ' αυτη την κατασταση. Ψυχολογικα εχω γινει κουρελι, δε μ' αφηνει να χαρω τιποτα αυτη η κατασταση.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

novia τουλαχιστον κοιμασε καλα? Οχι αν αργας να κοιμηθεις αλλα οταν κοιμασε κοιμασε σερι χωρις να ξυπνας? Εμενα το μεγαλο μου προβλημα εδω και χρονια ειναι οτι ξυπναω απο 3 μεχρι 5 φορες των νυχτα και ακριβως λογω του κακου υπνου ειναι πολλες φορες που οταν σηκωνομαι το πρωι ειμαι χαλια και εχω στο περιπου τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις παραπανω.
Στις ελαχιστες φορες που εχω ξυπνησει μονο μια φορα την νυχτα (αρα εχω χορτασει υπνο) την επομενη μερα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα εχω διαθεση και αρκετη αισιοδοξια.
Παντως ειμαι πλεον σιγουρος οτι μεγαλο ρολο στο προβλημα του υπνου μου παιζει το στρες που μου συσσωρευεται κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας.
Εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα φυτικα ηρεμιστικα (βαλεριανα, quiet life, σπαθοχορτο) αλλα δεν με βοηθησαν.
Η ψυχιατρος που πηγαινα μου ειχε δωσει υπνωτικα το ενα θυμαμαι με ξερανε στον υπνο και οταν ξυπνησα ημουν χαλια ολη την ημερα και δεν ξαναπηρα.
Το δευτερο ηταν πιο ηπιο και δεν με βοηθουσε στον σταθερο υπνο οποτε ουτε αυτο μου εκανε τιποτα.
Σημερα πηρα ενα ηρεμιστικο υπνωτικο (που δεν χρειαζεται κοκκινη γραμμη). Μου το ειχε συστησει ο γαστρεντερολογος στην Σαλονικη πριν ενα χρονο.
Επειδη καταληγω οτι ο τυπος ειχε πολυ δικιο εχω αποφασισει να ακολουθησω μετα απο καιρο οτι ακριβως μου ειχε πει.
Η διαγνωση του: Υπερσπαστικοτητα γαστρεντερικου (νευρικο στομαχι και εντερο) μια κατασταση επωδυνη που επηρεαζει ασχημα την ψυχολογια χωρις ομως να σε σκοτωνει
Οι λογοι: ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΑΓΧΟΣ , ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΟ, ΤΡΙΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΘΑΝΩΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΟΥΝ.
Η θεραπεια του: Mαθε να διαχειριζεσε το αγχος , για το γαστρεντερικο "γαλα μαγνησιας" και σπασμολυτικα τυπου buscopan και οταν δεν την παλευεις για λιγο καιρο το ηρεμιστικο/ υπνωτικο. Το τελευταιο παροτι το ειχα αγορασει τοτε δεν το πηρα ποτε αλλα σημερα περασα απο το φαρμακειο και το ξαναγορασα να δω αμ με βοηθησει στην σταθεροτητα του υπνου
Οτι και να γραψω πιστευω οτι ο καλος/ποιοτικος υπνος ειναι μεγαλη βοηθεια / θεραπεια και εγω τον εχω χασει

----------


## novia35

Οχι δεν κοιμαμαι καλα. Καταρχας δε νιωθω να νυσταζω. Θα μου πεις δεν κανω και τιποτα καθοτι ανεργη εδω κι ενα χρονο σχεδον μενω και σε αστικο κεντρο, δεν ειμαι σ' ενα χωριο να πεις θα βγω θα σκαψω το χωμα. Εχω πηξει μεσ' τα ντουβαρια. Συνηθως μεχρι τις 3 με 4 τα ξημερωματα ειμαι ξυπνια. Εχει τυχει και 6η ωρα. Μετα θα ξυπνησω κατα τις 10 με 11 εχω παθει αναστροφη υπνου αλλα το 8ωρο εστω κι ετσι το κανω. Δεν ειναι καλος ομως υπνος αυτος. Λιγο καιρο πριν ειχα κανονικο ωραριο αλλα ξυπναγα κατα τις 3 κι εκανα πανικο. Ευτυχως εφυγε τωρα αυτο. Το προτιμω να σου πω το τωρα, να με πιανει αργα ο υπνος παρα να κοιμαμαι 11 η ωρα και να ξυπναω μες τη νυχτα.

----------


## novia35

Παντως εγω αυτο που νιωθω, επειδη προσπαθω να προσδιορισω ακριβως τα συμπτωματα, στην αρχη νιωθω ενα σφιξιμο στο στομαχι, μετα με πιανει μια πιεση στο κεφαλι απ' την αριστερη πλευρα. Κατι σαν ημικρανια. Μεσα στο ματι το αριστερο και στη ραχη της μυτης στο αριστερο ρουθουνι και πισω αριστερα ψηλα στον αυχενα. Το οποιο αυτο κραταει για ωρα. Εγω νομιζω οτι μου ανεβαινει η πιεση εκεινη τη στιγμη αλλα δεν τολμω να τη μετρησω. Κι επειτα αρχιζουν και ιδρωνουν τα χερια μου και αρχιζουν τα ενδοκοιλιακα θεματα. Φουσκωματα, δυσπεψιες.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Οχι δεν κοιμαμαι καλα. Καταρχας δε νιωθω να νυσταζω. Θα μου πεις δεν κανω και τιποτα καθοτι ανεργη εδω κι ενα χρονο σχεδον μενω και σε αστικο κεντρο, δεν ειμαι σ' ενα χωριο να πεις θα βγω θα σκαψω το χωμα. Εχω πηξει μεσ' τα ντουβαρια. Συνηθως μεχρι τις 3 με 4 τα ξημερωματα ειμαι ξυπνια. Εχει τυχει και 6η ωρα. Μετα θα ξυπνησω κατα τις 10 με 11 εχω παθει αναστροφη υπνου αλλα το 8ωρο εστω κι ετσι το κανω. Δεν ειναι καλος ομως υπνος αυτος. Λιγο καιρο πριν ειχα κανονικο ωραριο αλλα ξυπναγα κατα τις 3 κι εκανα πανικο. Ευτυχως εφυγε τωρα αυτο. Το προτιμω να σου πω το τωρα, να με πιανει αργα ο υπνος παρα να κοιμαμαι 11 η ωρα και να ξυπναω μες τη νυχτα.


Μη νομιζεις οτι αν εσκαβες το χωμα, κουραζοσουν σωματικα δηλαδη, θα ξερενοσουν στον υπνο. Εγω το εχω κανει , να φτασω να γινω πτωμα απο την σωματικη κουραση, αλλα το βραδυ παλι ξυπναω. Πλεον πιστευω οτι το συσσωρευμενο αγχος της ημερας εχει βρει αυτον τον τροπο να με επηρεαζει και στον υπνο. Το κουφο ειναι οτι οταν ξυπναω την νυχτα αισθανομαι παρα πολυ καλα πιθανως επειδη ειναι χαλαρος ο οργανισμος.
Εχω σκεφτει κι εγω να προσπαθησω να κοιμαμαι αργα αλλα συνηθως κατα τις 11 το βραδυ αισθανομαι τοσο κουρασμενος σωματικα και ψυχολογικα που κλεινουν τα ματια μου.
Παλαιοτερα ειχα παρατηρησει οτι αν ειμουν εξω με παρεα και επινα δυο μπυρες κοιμομουν καλυτερα αλλα τωρα το αλκοολ το αποφευγω λογω γαστρεντερικου. Παντως και απο αυτο προκυπτει οτι εχει σχεση το συσσωρευμενο αγχος δηλαδη εστω και το αλκοολ απο δυο μπυρες με χαλαρωνε και κοιμομουν χωρις ξυπνημα.




> Παντως εγω αυτο που νιωθω, επειδη προσπαθω να προσδιορισω ακριβως τα συμπτωματα, στην αρχη νιωθω ενα σφιξιμο στο στομαχι, μετα με πιανει μια πιεση στο κεφαλι απ' την αριστερη πλευρα. Κατι σαν ημικρανια. Μεσα στο ματι το αριστερο και στη ραχη της μυτης στο αριστερο ρουθουνι και πισω αριστερα ψηλα στον αυχενα. Το οποιο αυτο κραταει για ωρα. Εγω νομιζω οτι μου ανεβαινει η πιεση εκεινη τη στιγμη αλλα δεν τολμω να τη μετρησω. Κι επειτα αρχιζουν και ιδρωνουν τα χερια μου και αρχιζουν τα ενδοκοιλιακα θεματα. Φουσκωματα, δυσπεψιες.


Εγω ο καυμενος ξερεις ποσα χρονια προσπαθω να προσδιορισω ακριβως τα συμπτωματα και απο που ξεκινανε?
Τελευταια κατεληξα οτι φταινε οι σπασμοι του εντερου ιδιως στα αριστερα κατω πλαγια εκει που τελειωνουν τα πλευρα.(ειναι ενα σημειο που με ενοχλει μονιμα χρονια τωρα) Παροτι φαινεται τρελο οι σπασμοι αυτοι χτυπανε στην αριστερη ομοπλατη , στην μεση (σαν ισχυαλγια) και στο αριστερο μερος του κεφαλιου ακριβως στα σημεια που περιγραφεις , εμενα με χτυπαει και μεσα στο αυτι και στα δοντια της αριστερης κατω γναθου.
Οταν πρωτοπηγα για βελονισμο η πρωτη θεραπεια που ζητησα ηταν για νευραλγια τριδυμου νευρου (ειναι ενα νευρο που πιανει αυτι , ματι, δοντια). Επισης ελεγα στην βελονιστρια οτι με ποναει η αριστερη ομοπλατη το εντερο και η μεση. Αντε να βγαλει νοημα τωρα κι αυτη. Τωρα που εχει περασει καιρος και εχω βγαλει ενα νοημα πιστευω οτι φταινε οι δυνατοι σπασμοι του εντερου οι οποιοι σε μεγαλο ποσοστο προκαλουνται απο το συσσωρευμενο αγχος.
Κατα την διαρκεια του βελονισμου θυμαμαι ειχε εμφανιστει και μια κυρια με τα ιδια ακριβως συμπτωματα. Και αυτη δεν μπορουσε να καταλαβει απο που ξεκινουσαν ολα, ειχε κουραστει απο αυτην την κατασταση. Μεχρι που ειχε κανει και αφαιρεση χολης γιατι καποιοι χειρουργοι της ειχαν πει οτι φταινε οι σπασμοι της χολης αλλα αποδειχτηκε στην πραξη οτι δεν εφταιγε η χολη.
Τι να πω απο οσα χαπια εχω παρει με βοηθησαν τα αγχολυτικα αλλα γαμοτο προκαλουν εθισμο και δεν θελω να παιρνω. Χαθηκε δηλαδη να υπαρχει ενα ζαναξ χωρις παρενεργειες τοση προοδο εχει κανει η επιστημη...
Οτι και να πω κανει μπαμ πλεον οτι ο βασικος υποπτος ειναι το αγχος το θεμα ειναι πως το μειωνουμε...

----------


## novia35

Αυτο που με στεναχωρει περισσοτερο ti einai touto pali ξερεις τι ειναι;; Οτι πραγματικα ειχα ξεμπερδεψει μ' αυτο πανω απο 10 χρονια και η τουλαχιστον ετσι πιστευα. Και τωρα να 'μαι παλι εδω. Απο εκει που ξεκινησα. Κι οσο βλεπω να περναει ο καιρος κι αντι να μου περναει, να κατασταση ανησυχω πολυ. Δεν μπορω να βρω μια διεξοδο.

----------


## novia35

> Οτι και να πω κανει μπαμ πλεον οτι ο βασικος υποπτος ειναι το αγχος το θεμα ειναι πως το μειωνουμε.


Τι να σου πω;; Εγω κι οταν δουλευα ειχα αγχος αλλα πανικους και ζαλαδες και αυπνιες δεν ειχα για παρα παρα παρ α πολλα χρονια. Μ' επιαναν κατι πονοκεφαλοι, κατι μυοσκελετικοι πονοι αλλα αυτο που μου συμβαινει τωρα που με λουζει ιδρωτας, μου κοβονται τα ποδια και χανω τον κοσμο, νομιζω οτι θα μεινω στον τοπο δεν το ειχα. Εδω περσυ το καλοκαιρι που ειχα τοσα, θανατους, απολυσεις κτλ κτλ που σου 'χα γραψει και δεν ειχα τετοια. Ολα ξεκινησαν απ' τον Οκτωβρη να υποθεσω ο Κρονος που μπηκε στο Σκορπιο και τον εχω απεναντι μου;; Μαλλον το βιωσα σα μετατραυματικο στρες το οποιο λενε μπορει να σου εμφανιστει και μετα απο 3 ακομη και 5 μηνες απο το γεγονος που σε σοκαρε.Δε ξερω τι ειναι χειροτερο τελικα να εχεις πανικους χωρις καταθλιψη, να εχεις καταθλιψη χωρις πανικους;; Εγω νομιζω οτι εχω και τα δυο τωρα. Οταν δεν εχω τους πανικους, εχω καθημερινα στεναχωρια. Εγω ξερω τι φταιει και ξερω πως θ' αλλαζε αυτο το θεμα ειναι οτι πρακτικα δεν μπορω να το κανω λογω οικονομικων κι επειδη δεν εχω δουλεια απο καπου να πιαστω εχω εγκλωβιστει στο κωλοσπιτο, στην κωλοοικογενεια και στην ολη κωλοκατασταση.

----------


## novia35

.................

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Καταρχας απο τις γνωσεις που εχω αποκτησει περι των ψυχολογικων δεν πιστευω οτι εχεις καταθλιψη. Εχεις εντονο στρες, ναι, που πλεον εχει βρει διοδους στο σωμα σου για να εκδηλωνεται παλι ναι που σου χαλαει την ποιοτητα της ζωης βεβαιως ναι αλλα δεν εχεις καταθλιψη. Καταθλιψη ειναι κατι αλλο. Αυτο γιατι κι εγω πιστευα οτι ημουν σε καταθλιψη αλλα οσο το εχουμε αναλυσει με την ψυχολογο μου προκειται για εντονο αγχος. Αγχος γιατι τα πραματα δεν πηγανε και δεν πηγαινουν (εστω και λιγο) οπως τα θελουμε. Με αλλα λογια οπως λεει και το τραγουδι "εμεις γι αλλου κινησαμε κι αλλου η ζωη μας παει..."
Αγχος το οποιο καλο ειναι να το ψαχνεις και να το αναλυεις απο που προερχεται αλλα αυτο δεν φτανει 
Συμφωνα με τους ψυχολογους το αγχος ειναι "φιλος μας" ο οποιος θελει κατι να μας πει, μας βαραει καμπανακια οτι κατι δεν παει καλα στην ζωη μας και πρεπει να βρουμε τι ειναι και να το αλλαξουμε οσο γινεται. Συμφωνα με τους ψυχολογους παντα υπαρχουν λυσεις σε οποιο περιβαλλον κι αν ζεις παντα υπαρχουν καποια πραγματα που σε βοηθανε να ισορροπισεις. Θα μου πεις και ποια ειναι αυτα? Ελα ντε...Σε καθε ανθρωπο ειναι διαφορετικα αναλογα την κατασταση που ζει. 
Στην περιπτωση μου ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι θα πρεπει να απομακρυνθω απο το περιβαλλον που ζω. Ειτε αυτο ειναι γονεις ειτε χωριο. ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ. Εδω και πολλα χρονια το αγχος μου μου το φωναζει αυτο ομως εγω δεν ηξερα να το ακουσω. Βρεθηκα λογω καλοσυνης πεστο λογω τυψεων λογω βλακειας να ασχολουμαι παραπανω και φανατικα με τα προβληματα των αλλων και να εχω τον εαυτο μου στο περιμενε. Ειχα την ψευδαισθηση (οπως αποδειχτηκε) οτι οι αλλοι (οι γονεις μου δηλαδη) καποια στιγμη θα "στρωσουν" και μετα θα κυταξω την ζωη μου. Και αυτο δεν γινοτανε και ουτε προκειται να γινει. Ισα ισα τα πραγματα χειροτερευανε και εγω χωρις να το καταλαβω βρεθηκα να πνιγομαι μεσα σε αυτα. Χρονια αυτη η κατασταση κι εγω εκει ...να βαραω το κεφαλι μου στον τειχο. Και δεν ξερεις τωρα που στα γραφω τι αγανακτηση μου βγαινει μου ρχεται να αρπαξω ενα ξυλο και να αρχισω να κοπαναω τους γερους μου...Τοσο ηλιθιοι γαμοτο αντι να κοιταξουν να βοηθησουν και αυτοι ωστε να στρωσουν τα πραματα και να εχω χρονο και ελευθερια για μενα κανουν ακριβως τα αναποδα. Ειναι πολυ χειροτεροι κι απο μικρα παιδια.
Παρε παραδειγμα τον πατερα μου. Εκανε πριν ενα χρονο εγχειρηση ανοιχτης καρδιας μετα βρεθηκε καρκινος στο στομαχι , νεα εγχειρηση, μετα χημειοθεραπιες για εναν μικρο ογκο στο σικωτι.
Ως μαλακας εγω (γιατι τετοιος ειμαι τελικα) περα απο την δουλια μου φορτωθηκα και τα γιδοπροβατα του γερου μου. Τα αδερφια μου μου φωναζαν να τα πουλησω εγω ελεγα ας γινει καλα ο γερος και ας αποφασισει αυτος αλλωστε δικα του ειναι ασε που αν του τα πουλουσα θα πεθαινε απο στενοχωρια. Και εφτασε ο φετεινος μαρτιος τελειωσαν οι χημειοθεραπειες (εχει καρκινο στο συκωτι που μαλλον εξελισεται πολυ αργα) του ειπα πατερα ή πουλα τα ή κρατα 5,6 ωστε να περνας την ωρα σου. Ειπα σε λογικο ανθρωπο μιλαω θα καταλαβει. Παπαρια... Φτασαμε στον αυγουστο ο γερος καλυτερεψε οποτε γιατι να τα πουλησει. Αλλωστε για τις βαριες δουλιες εχει εμενα τον μαλακα να του τις κανω. Σφυριζει αδιαφορα που λεμε κοιταει την παρτη του και δεν βλεπει ο βλακας οτι εγκλωβιζει και εμενα.
Οποτε novia τι κανω σε μια τετοια περιπτωση? Να το ξανακουβεντιασω δεν μπορω γιατι στην κατασταση που ειμαι θα τον σκυλοβρισω.
Ποια ειναι η λυση? Η λυση ειναι αυτη "Δε μου γαμιεσε κι εσυ και τα προβατα σου και η μανα μου με τα 17 συνολικα χαπια που παιρνει". ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΩ...ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ.
Αν αυτοι ειναι ανικανοι να προσεξουν τις δικες τους ζωες (επειδη ετσι γουσταρουν) θα τους νταντευω εγω?
Αυτη την περιοδο πραγματικα σκληραινω την ψυχη μου αποβαλλω τις οποιες τυψεις μπορει να εχω ακομα και απο φθινοπωρο χερετισματα...Να κοψουν το κεφαλι τους και να προσεχουν τον εαυτο τους και την υγεια τους μονοι τους. Και αν ειναι να πεθανουν απο το ξερο τους το κεφαλι θα πεθανουν....Αλλωστε εμενα με πεθαινουν καθε μερα..

----------


## novia35

Αυτο προσπαθησα να κανω κι εγω. Οταν γνωριστηκα μ' αυτο το παιδι ηθελα να δω πως θα παει η ιστορια και να φευγα απο εκει μεσα. Εκεινος ειχε δικο του σπιτι και ηθελε να παω εκει. Τοτε ειχαμε κι οι δυο δουλεια. Ελα ομως που γαμηθηκε ο Διας. Χανει τη δουλεια του πρωτα αυτος, χανω εγω τη δικη μου μετα, πεθαινει κι η μανα του κι αναγκαζεται ν' αναλαβει τον πατερα του 85 χρονων με ανοια. Ο αδελφος του ακριβως απο πανω ουτε 5' λεπτα δεν το παιρνει. Που να παω εγω μετα σ' ενα σπιτι 2x2 μ' εναν ηλικιωμενο ανθρωπο μετα;; Οχι πως δεν το προσπαθησα αλλα ειδα οτι δε με παιρνει. Ειχα γινει η παραδουλευτρα εκει μεσα. Ολη μερα επλενα, μαγειρευα, καθαριζα ο παππους ξαπλωμενος πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ στον καναπε μπροστα στην τηλεοραση κι εκεινος μπροστα στον υπολογιστη να παιζει παιχνιδια. Κι οταν ηταν να βγουμε μονο με τους φιλους του γιατι ο ιδιος δεν ειχε μεταφορικο μεσο και τωρα δεν ειχαμε και λεφτα να κυκλοφορουμε τουλαχιστον με ταξι οπως πριν. Εφυγα απ' τα σκατα κι επεσα στ' αποσκατα. Τουλαχιστον οι δικοι μου γονεις ειναι λειτουργικοι, μαλακες μεν στα θεματα υγειας τους και καταπιεστικοι αλλα δεν ηταν κι ετσι. Αρχισα να φρικαρω με τον καιρο. Αρρωστησα. Γι' αυτο σου λεω αμα δε σε θελει, δε σε θελει. Αμα το 'χει η μοιρα σου να εισαι σε σκατοκαταστασης ο,τι και να κανεις σε τετοιες θα πεφτεις. Χαθηκε να πεσω κι εγω σε μια νορμαλ κατασταση;; Να εχω μια διεξοδο;;; Εγω εφευγα απ' το σπιτι μου να ξεφυγω απ' τις κωλοκαταστασεις και πηγαινα εκει και γινομουν χειροτερα. Πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως θα ξεφυγω απ' αυτο ως μονη λυση θα ηταν μια καλη δουλεια με καλα χρηματα να μπορω να οριζω μονη μου τις καταστασεις. Αυτο ομως κι αν ειναι πλεον αδυνατο.
Πριν μια δεκαετια εργαζομουν ως συμβασιουχος σε μια υπηρεσια του δημοσιου κι ειχα παλεψει και δικαστικα να διεκδικησω τη θεση μου αλλα μπορεις να τα βαλεις με το κρατος;; 4 χρονια ημουν εκει και δε μ' επιασε για 3 μερες το προεδρικο διαταγμα. Εκεινη την περιοδο να δει αγχος. Για σχεδον 7 μηνες ειχα παθει ενα νευρικο και πεταγε ολη την ωρα το ματι. Απορω κι η ιδια πως το γλυτωσα το εγκεφαλικο τοτε. Γι' αυτο σου λεω.... εχω καταρα πανω μου δεν εξηγειτε αλλιως. Βλεπεις οτι το παλευω κι αυτο μου γαμιεται συνεχεια. Συγγνωμη για τα βρομολογα αλλα εχω βγει εκτος εαυτου πια.

----------


## novia35

Αυτο προσπαθησα να κανω κι εγω. Οταν γνωριστηκα μ' αυτο το παιδι ηθελα να δω πως θα παει η ιστορια και να φευγα απο εκει μεσα. Εκεινος ειχε δικο του σπιτι και ηθελε να παω εκει. Τοτε ειχαμε κι οι δυο δουλεια. Ελα ομως που γαμηθηκε ο Διας. Χανει τη δουλεια του πρωτα αυτος, χανω εγω τη δικη μου μετα, πεθαινει κι η μανα του κι αναγκαζεται ν' αναλαβει τον πατερα του 85 χρονων με ανοια. Ο αδελφος του ακριβως απο πανω ουτε 5' λεπτα δεν το παιρνει. Που να παω εγω μετα σ' ενα σπιτι 2x2 μ' εναν ηλικιωμενο ανθρωπο μετα;; Οχι πως δεν το προσπαθησα αλλα ειδα οτι δε με παιρνει. Ειχα γινει η παραδουλευτρα εκει μεσα. Ολη μερα επλενα, μαγειρευα, καθαριζα ο παππους ξαπλωμενος πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ στον καναπε μπροστα στην τηλεοραση κι εκεινος μπροστα στον υπολογιστη να παιζει παιχνιδια. Κι οταν ηταν να βγουμε μονο με τους φιλους του γιατι ο ιδιος δεν ειχε μεταφορικο μεσο και τωρα δεν ειχαμε και λεφτα να κυκλοφορουμε τουλαχιστον με ταξι οπως πριν. Εφυγα απ' τα σκατα κι επεσα στ' αποσκατα. Τουλαχιστον οι δικοι μου γονεις ειναι λειτουργικοι, μαλακες μεν στα θεματα υγειας τους και καταπιεστικοι αλλα δεν ηταν κι ετσι. Αρχισα να φρικαρω με τον καιρο. Αρρωστησα. Γι' αυτο σου λεω αμα δε σε θελει, δε σε θελει. Αμα το 'χει η μοιρα σου να εισαι σε σκατοκαταστασης ο,τι και να κανεις σε τετοιες θα πεφτεις. Χαθηκε να πεσω κι εγω σε μια νορμαλ κατασταση;; Να εχω μια διεξοδο;;; Εγω εφευγα απ' το σπιτι μου να ξεφυγω απ' τις κωλοκαταστασεις και πηγαινα εκει και γινομουν χειροτερα. Πραγματικα δεν ξερω πως θα ξεφυγω απ' αυτο ως μονη λυση θα ηταν μια καλη δουλεια με καλα χρηματα να μπορω να οριζω μονη μου τις καταστασεις. Αυτο ομως κι αν ειναι πλεον αδυνατο.
Πριν μια δεκαετια εργαζομουν ως συμβασιουχος σε μια υπηρεσια του δημοσιου κι ειχα παλεψει και δικαστικα να διεκδικησω τη θεση μου αλλα μπορεις να τα βαλεις με το κρατος;; 4 χρονια ημουν εκει και δε μ' επιασε για 3 μερες το προεδρικο διαταγμα. Εκεινη την περιοδο να δει αγχος. Για σχεδον 7 μηνες ειχα παθει ενα νευρικο και πεταγε ολη την ωρα το ματι. Απορω κι η ιδια πως το γλυτωσα το εγκεφαλικο τοτε. Γι' αυτο σου λεω.... εχω καταρα πανω μου δεν εξηγειτε αλλιως. Βλεπεις οτι το παλευω κι αυτο μου γαμιεται συνεχεια. Συγγνωμη για τα βρομολογα αλλα εχω βγει εκτος εαυτου πια.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

και συνεχιζω ...επειδη με εχει πιασει και το γαμοτο. 
Για τους ψυχολογους/ψυχιατρους ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι καθε ανθρωπος ειναι υπευθυνος για τον εαυτο του και την υγεια του.(δε μιλαμε για μικρα παιδια ή ανθρωπους με ειδικες αναγκες εκει αλλαζει το θεμα).
Εγω κανω μια αναδρομη πως εμπλεξα σε αυτη την κολοκατασταση. Ειναι πολλα χρονια που η μανα μου εχει μπλεξει με τα ψυχολογικα και τα χαπια. Ετσι μαθαμε εγω και τα αδερφια μου να αφιερωνουμε ενα τμημα της ζωης μας στο να προσεχουμε την μανα μας απο τις μαλακιες που εκανε. Ο βασικος υπευθυνος που θα επρεπε να την προσεχει δηλαδη ο πατερας μου μια ζωη στον κοσμο του ειχε μια λογικη πανω κατω "στ αρχιδια μου η γυναικα μου τα προβατα να ναι καλα." Ποτε του δεν σκεφτηκε οτι πρεπει να προσεχει την γυναικα του αλλωστε ειχε εμας να βγαζουμε το φιδι απο την τρυπα.
Ελα ομως που καποια στιγμη τα αδερφια μου φυγανε αλλου για δουλια κανανε οικογενεια κτλ. Οποτε που πεφτει ο κληρος...σε μενα που ανελαβα "αποκλειστικος νοσοκομος" της γριας μου.
Την περιοδο που την ανελαβα αποκλειστικα η μανα μου ηταν σε τραγικη κατασταση "δεν σηκωνοταν απο το κρεββατι , εκανε δυο βηματα κι επεφτε κατω." Του πεθαμου που λεμε...
Αποφασιζω το λοιπον να βοηθησω οσο γινεται να συνερθει. 
Πρωτη υποψια τα φαρμακα τα οποια τα επαιρνε μονη της. Τα αναλαμβανω και σιγα σιγα η γρια αρχισε να συνερχεται. Τι εκανε? Ειχε ολα τα φαρμακα ανακατα σε ενα συρταρι και επαιρνε οποιο χαπι ηθελε οποτε ηθελε και οσο ηθελε. Κι επειδη ειναι και πονηρη ειχε προτιμηση στα αγχολυτικα επαιρνε τριπλασιες 4πλασιες ποσοτητες καθημερινα. Οποτε ηταν ολη μερα στο κακο της το χαλι.
Ελεγχω το λοιπον τα χαπια της καλυτερευει και για ανταλαγμα αρχιζει να τρωει γλυκα μεχρι αηδιας και οταν βρεθηκε στο νοσοκομειο το ζαχαρο 450 παρακαλω.
Αρχιζει να παιρνει και χαπια για το ζαχαρο ομως στις εξετασεις το ζαχαρο δεν επαιφτε. Τι εκανε? Μα φυσικα εκρυβε γλυκα απο δω κι απο κει και ετρωγε στα κρυφα. 
Το ωραιο ειναι οτι μπροστα στους γιατρους το επαιζε "οσια" και στην πραξη εκανε οτι γουσταρε.
Και εδω αρχιζει ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα μου λαθη ...λεω δεν μπορει θα την βαλω σε μια σειρα της εξηγω μια δυο τρεις , της πεταω τα γλυκα που εκρυβε στο τελος αρχισα να τα παιρνω να νευριαζω γιατι ακρη δεν εβγαινε. Μιλαμε με ειχε φερει σε ορια τρελας. Καποια στιγμη παθαινω το πρωτο σοκ με το στομαχι αλλα ειπα ειναι ελκος...δεν ηταν ελκος ηταν νευρικη διαταραχη. Ο οργανισμος μου ειχε παρει αναποδες κι εγω δεν το καταλαβαινα. Σιγα σιγα αρχιζω να βαριεμαι να εχω κομμαρες να μη πολυβγαινω εξω να νευριαζω με το παραμικρο να ξυπναω την νυχτα να με πονανε διαφορα. Καποια στιγμη πριν 17 18 μηνες περιπου παθαινω την πρωτη μου γαματη αγχωδη διαταραχη. Ειδα κι επαθα να ψιλοσυνερθω και καπακι ο γερος μου με τα δικα του προβληματα υγειας. Αντε τωρα να τρεχουμε και γι αυτον.
Καποια στιγμη λογω των προβληματων υγειας του γερου μου αφηνω την μανα μου να παιρνει μονη της τα χαπια της. Τι νομιζεις οτι εκανε? Αρχισε να πλακωνεται παλι με μεγαλες ποσοτητες αγχωλυτικων οποτε αρχισε να χειροτερευει. Και η δικαιολογια της...παιρνω πιο πολλα γιατι ειμαι αγχωμενη για τον πατερα σου.
Τελος παντων novia. Εγω εφτασα σε ψυχιατρους και ψυχολογους λογω της βλακεια αλλονων και λογω της υπερβολικης ενασχολησης μου με αλλους.
Το συμπερασμα μου ειναι αυτο που μου ειχε πει ξεκαθαρα ο πρωτος ψυχιατρος που πηγα..."Αν η μανα σου δεν προσεχει και θελει να παθει κακο να την αφησεις να το παθει εσυ δεν μπορεις να σωσεις καποιον ο οποιος δεν θελει να σωθει. Εσυ οφειλεις να προστατεψεις τον εαυτο σου χωρις τυψεις και με οποιοδηποτε κοστος" . ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ....

----------


## novia35

Δικιο εχεις σ' αυτο αλλα αν την ειχες αφησει την πρωτη φορα κι ειχε πεθανει δε θα ενιωθες φοβέρες ενοχες σημερα;;;; Δηλαδη καμια φορα δεν εχουμε κι επιλογη. Για να φτασεις στη σημερινη σου αποφαση επρεπε να περασεις πρωτα μεσα απ' αυτο. Δε γινοταν αλλιως. Δηλαδη την αγχωδη διαταραχη δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να μην την περασεις. Κι αν δεν την περναγες τωρα στην αλλη εκδοχη θα την περναγες απο τυψεις οτι τους εγκατελειψες.Οταν ειναι ετσι η καταστασεις, οταν υπαρχει αυτη η συνθηκη με τετοιου ειδους ατομα ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα το περασεις κι αυτο. Ειναι σταδιο αναποφευκτο στη ζωη σου. Η μονη περιπτωση να μη το βιωνες θα ηταν αν οι γονεις σου ηταν καποιοι αλλοι κι οχι αυτοι που ειναι.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Δικιο εχεις σ' αυτο αλλα αν την ειχες αφησει την πρωτη φορα κι ειχε πεθανει δε θα ενιωθες φοβέρες ενοχες σημερα;;;; Δηλαδη καμια φορα δεν εχουμε κι επιλογη. Για να φτασεις στη σημερινη σου αποφαση επρεπε να περασεις πρωτα μεσα απ' αυτο. Δε γινοταν αλλιως. Δηλαδη την αγχωδη διαταραχη δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να μην την περασεις. Κι αν δεν την περναγες τωρα στην αλλη εκδοχη θα την περναγες απο τυψεις οτι τους εγκατελειψες.Οταν ειναι ετσι η καταστασεις, οταν υπαρχει αυτη η συνθηκη με τετοιου ειδους ατομα ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα το περασεις κι αυτο. Ειναι σταδιο αναποφευκτο στη ζωη σου. Η μονη περιπτωση να μη το βιωνες θα ηταν αν οι γονεις σου ηταν καποιοι αλλοι κι οχι αυτοι που ειναι.


Κοιταξε το εχω σκεφτει κι εγω αυτο που γραφεις για τις ενοχες αν την ειχα παρατησει τοτε. Και δεν μετανιωνω που βαλθηκα να την βοηθησω τοτε για μενα ειναι λογικο και φυσιολογικο. Ομως γι αυτο που μετανιωνω το οποιο μου εχει καταστρεψει και την ψυχολογια μου ειναι οτι δεν εβαλα ορια τοτε που επρεπε με αποτελεσμα να την πατησω κι εγω. 
Κανονικα δηλαδη επρεπε να κοιταξω να συνεφερω την μανα μου οσο γινεται αλλα να μην παθιαστω να μπει σε ενα σταθερο ρυθμο. Επρεπε καποια στιγμη να αντιληφθω οτι η βοηθεια μου ειναι μεχρι ενος σημειου απο την στιγμη που καταστρεφομαι κι εγω τοτε επρεπε να μπει ενα οριο.
Να στω πω πιο ψυχρα, αρχισα να δινω εγω τα χαπια στην μανα μου αρχισε να καλυτερευει πολυ ωραια. Απο εκει και περα αν αυτη γουσταρει να τρωει γλυκα εμενα τι με νοιαζει γιατι να τρελενομαι και να ειμαι μπαστακας και μπατσος να ψαχνω που κριβει τα γλυκα . Εκει επρεπε πολυ απλα να της πω "θες κυρα μου να τρως γλυκα δικαιωμα σου αλλα να ξερεις οτι στα νοσοκομεια και στους γιατρους δεν θα σε τρεχω εγω". Κι ας εκοβε το κεφαλι της απο κει και περα. Μικρο παιδι δεν ειναι και απο μυαλο ταχει τετρακοσια. Η μανα μου αλλα και ο πατερας μου ειναι στην λογικη οτι θα κανουμε μαλακιες και αν παθουμε τιποτα εχουμε τα παιδια να τρεχουν.
Θελω να πω οτι αν καποιος εχει ζαχαρο τι ποιο απλο και λογικο απο το να προσεχει πρωτα ο ιδιος την υγεια του. Και ομως για την μανα μου κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει.
Οποτε απο κει και περα κυριολεκτικα τι με νοιαζει εμενα και απο την στιγμη που μου εχουν προκληθει και σωματοψυχικα προβληματα χιλιες φορες ΤΙ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ.
Εγω οφειλω πρωτα απο ολα να προστατεψω εμενα και αυτο εχω σκοπο να κανω με οποιοδηποτε κοστος. Βεβαιως θα ειμαι απο κοντα να τους δινω τα χαπια τους και οτιδηποτε αλλο χρειαστει αλλα δεν θα γινω μπατσος να τους κυνηγαω "μη αυτο και μη εκεινο". Εχω μια ζωη να ζησω εχουν περασει αρκετα χρονια εχω πληγωσει την ψυχη μου και αυτο που θελω ειναι να την θεραπευσω και να μην την ξαναπληγωσω. Γιατι το ξερεις κι εσυ και ολοι εδω μεσα οτι ο ψυχικος πονος ειναι πολυ δυσκολος πονος και καταστρεφει πραγματικα την ποιοτητα της ζωης μας.

----------


## novia35

Εννοειται πως αυτο ειναι που πρεπει να κανεις και χωρις καμια ενοχη πλεον γιατι εσυ το χρεος σου το εκανες απεναντι τους και με κοστος σε προσωπικο επιπεδο. Ομως για σενα ειναι κατι το πρακτικα εφικτο διοτι υπαρχουν οι δυνατοτητες και ειναι 100% στο χερι σου η αποφαση. Στη δικη μου περιπτωση ομως δεν ειναι τοσο απλο. Γιατι εγω εχω θεματα τοσο με τον εαυτο μου να λυσω οσο και πρακτικα για να μπορεσω να προχωρησω. Πρωτα απ' ολα εχω αγοραφοβια δεν ειναι μονο οι πανικοι. Οι πανικοι κανεις ενα επεισοδιο, ασχημο μεν, παροδικο δε μεχρι την επομενη φορα. Η αγοραφοβια ομως ειναι συνεχεια εκει κι εχει γινει χρονια πλεον γιατι ζω μ' αυτη σχεδον 20 χρονια. Αρα ειμαι σε μεγαλο βαθμο εξαρτημενη απο εκεινους αλλιως τα πραγματα θα ηταν πολυ πιο απλα.
Απ' την αλλη ειναι και το οικονομικο στη μεση. Αυτη την περιοδο ειμαι ανεργη και δεν ξερω ουτε ποτε αλλα ουτε τι δουλεια θα βρω και τι θα με πληρωνουν. Αρα και η αγοραφοβια να μην υπηρχε παλι δε θα μπορουσα να φυγω μακρια απ' το τοξικο περιβαλλον του σπιτιου μου αλλα τουλαχιστον θα μπορουσα να κοινωνικοποιηθω περισσοτερο για να μπορω να φευγω απ' το σπιτι, να ειμαι ολη μερα εξω και να γυριζω μονο για υπνο. Τωρα ουτε αυτο μπορω να κανω. Ειμαι ολη μερα εδω και με τρελαινουν. Επισης το οικονομικο αποτελει προβλημα και στο να ξεκινησω μια ψυχοθεραπεια για να ξεπερασω τα προβληματα τα ψυχολογικα για να προχωρησω και στ' αλλα.
Τον τελευταιο 1,5 χρονο βεβαια ειχα ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια με μια κοπελα αλλα δεν ενιωθα να με βοηθαει πολυ. Θελω να πω οτι ναι μεν ειχα καποια στηριξη και ειχαμε λυσει καποια θεματα σχετικα με την αγοραφοβια και πηγαινα πολυ καλα αλλα θεωρω οτι αυτο εγινε γιατι ημουν εγω σε καλη φαση εκεινη την περιοδο γι' αυτο. Γεγονος πως οταν συνεβησαν ολα αυτα τα απανωτα αρνητικα γεγονοτα εγω υποτροπιασα και εν τελει κατερρευσα παρολο που ημουν σε θεραπεια. Αυτη η κοπελα ναι μεν ηταν φθηνη γιατι ξερεις κι εσυ πως το κοστος ειναι υψηλο, δε λεω πως φταιει εκεινη για την υποτροπη αλλα δεν ενωθαν οτι ειχε την απαιτουμενη εμπερια. Πρεπει να εισαι και τυχερος για να βρεις και το σωστο ειδικο για σενα. Τωρα βεβαια δεν υπαρχει ουτε αυτη η δυνατοτητα γιατι δεν εχω πια καθολου χρημματα. Νιωθω τελειως αβοηθητη.
Θα μου πεις τωρα γιατι τοσα χρονια που δουλευω και δεν ειχα πανικους αλλα ηξερα οτι το προβλημα μου δεν το ειχα λυμενο απλα κοιμισμενο, που υπηρχε μια σχετικη ηρεμια αρα υπηρχαν οι καταλληλες προυποθεσεις να το πολεμησω με τους δικους μου ορους και με καλυτερες συνθηκες δεν το εκανα κι αφησα να περναει ετσι ο καιρος μεχρι να υποτροπιασω και να πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισω με τις χειροτερες;; Γιατι πρωτον τα χρηματα μου δεν ηταν ποτε αρκετα, ημουν εξαιρετικα χαμηλομισθη, αλλο λαθος αυτο το να μενω σε μια εργασια τοσα χρονια χωρις να εχω πραγματικο συμφερον απ' αυτο, χανοντας πολυτιμο χρονο δηλαδη, ομως ενιωθα πως δεν υπηρχαν επιλογες απο πλευρας εργασιας για κατι καλυτερο. 
Κυκλο δεν ειχα με τοσα χρονια απομονωσης λογω αγοραφοβιας, γνωστους να με βοηθησουν δεν ειχα, απο συγγενεις και φιλους..... ας το καλυτερα, εδω κοιταζαν να μου βγαλουν το ματι οχι να με στηριξουν κιολας. Και με τους γονεις που ειχα που ηξερα οτι δε θα εχω, ουτε βοηθεια, ουτε στηριξη για να βρω κατι καλυτερο οπως και δεν ειχα ποτε γιατι μονο προβληματα μου δημιουργουσαν δεν ηθελα να το ρισκαρω γιατι φοβομουνα αυτο που μου συμβαινει τωρα που εχω εγκλωβιστει μαζι τους. Η δουλεια μου εδινε ως ενα βαθμο εστω και τη σχετικη αυτονομια κι ελευθερια που ηθελα. Οταν λοιπον τη δουλεια σου δεν την αναζητας με τη λογικη του να πετυχεις καλυτερες προοπτικες για τη ζωη σου αλλα ως μεσο διαφυγης απο ενα δυσκολο περιβαλλον κανεις αναλογες επιλογες και συμβιβασμους.
Επισης επειδη τα χρηματα μου δεν εφταναν να νοικιασω και να φτιαξω το δικο μου σπιτι, να φυγω απο εκει μεσα προσπαθησα να φτιαξω λιγο το σπιτι που ζουσαμε που ηταν αθλιο για να ειμαστε λιγο ανθρωπινα. Ασε που τη λυπομουν κιολας τη μανα μου. Γιατι ο αχρηστος ο πατερας μου δεν ειχε ποτε στοχο για προκοπη, μονο να κανρι μασουρια τα λεφτα. Δεν επαιρνε τιποτα για το σπιτι για να 'χει λεφτα στις τσεπες του μονο. Οπως γι' αυτο το λογο και δεν εκανε τιποτα. Μονο να 'χει ρευστο ηθελε. Κι ειχε η μανα μου κατι επιπλα απο ξυλοπολτο απ' τον καιρο που ημουν 9 χρονων κι ειχαν σαπισει πια. Χωρια τις οικοσυσκευες που ειχαν χαλασει και κοντεψε να παθει ηλεκτροπληξια μια μερα η μανα μου απο ενα καλωδιο που ειχε φυγει απ' το ψυγειο. Εκει πηγαιναν τα χρηματα μου και στη σχολη για να ικανοποιησω τον καημο της μανας που με ηθελε πτυχιουχο πανεπιστημιου. Κι ουτε πτυχιο πηρα στο τελος γιατι με τοσα λιγα λεφτα που επαιρνα δεν μπορουσα να παρω τις θεματικες που επρεπε και πηγαινα με ρυθμους χελωνας κι ουτε για τον εαυτο μου εκανα κατι. Να κανω κατι για τα δικα μου προβληματα. Να μαζεψω χρηματα να κανω μια δικη μου δουλεια. Να παρω ενα αυτοκινητο ν' ανοιχτω προς τα εξω ν' αποκτησω μεγαλυτερη αυτοπεποιηθηση. Στην τελικη να τα φαω ρε παιδι μου τουλαχιστον να πω οτι εζησα. Καλυπτα τα κενα απ' τις δικες τους μαλακιες αντι να λειτουργησω εγωιστικα και να κοιταξω την παρτη μου. Αυτα πληρωνω τωρα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Novia αυτο που γραφεις παρακατω ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΠΟΤΕ...



> Θα μου πεις τωρα γιατι τοσα χρονια που δουλευω και δεν ειχα πανικους αλλα ηξερα οτι το προβλημα μου δεν το ειχα λυμενο απλα κοιμισμενο, που υπηρχε μια σχετικη ηρεμια αρα υπηρχαν οι καταλληλες προυποθεσεις να το πολεμησω με τους δικους μου ορους και με καλυτερες συνθηκες δεν το εκανα κι αφησα να περναει ετσι ο καιρος μεχρι να υποτροπιασω και να πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισω με τις χειροτερες;;.


Εχω εναν πραγματικο φιλο που ειναι και 15 χρονια μεγαλυτερος απο μενα ο οποιος ομως σε οτι μου εχει πει του βγαζω το καπελο.
Ο φιλος αυτος τωρα ειναι συνταξιουχος του οτε και εφυγε απο την δουλια του με βαθμο διευθυντη (ασχετα αν δεν εγινε ποτε γιατι δεν ηταν γλιφτης και ρουφιανος).
Πολλες φορες μου εχει πει το εξης : " Eγω ποτε δεν το επαιξα μεγαλος και τρανος, δεν ειμαι απο εκεινους που οταν "βολευτουν" καπου μετα ξεχνανε απο που προερχονται και πουλανε μουρη αριστοκρατικη. Εγω θυμαμαι που κοιμομασταν τεσσερα αδερφια σε ενα δωματιο 2Χ2 κατω στο χωμα και για στρωμα ειχαμε αχυρα"
Λοιπον να ξερεις οτι κι εγω τετοιος ανθρωπος ειμαι ξερω οτι γεννηθηκα απο φτωχα αρχιδια και ποτε δεν το επαιξα ουτε το παιζω καποιος που λενε.
Και ξερω οτι ετυχε να βρεθω σε μια δουλια τα τελευταια χρονια με προοπτικες και καλο...μισθουλακο που λενε. Σχεδον ολοι που περασανε τοτε μαζι μου πολυ γρηγορα την ειδανε high society αν και τωρα με την κριση τους εχουν πεσει τα αυτια.
Θελω να πω οτι μπορω να σε καταλαβω αλλωστε ξερω οτι παντα υπαρχει η περιπτωση να στραβωσει ηδουλια και να απολυθω (σαν την ερτ ενα πραμα) οποτε στην ζωη μου εχω μαθει να παιρνω μικρο καλαθι. Αλλωστε οπως λες κι εσυ το καρμα μας δεν εχει αποδειχθει και το καλυτερο μεχρι τωρα... :Big Grin: . 
Αλλα απο την αλλη γαμοτο θελω να δυναμωσω τον εαυτο μου την ψυχολογια μου ωστε οτι και να γινει να μη ξαναπαθω αυτο που επαθα πριν 1,5 χρονο. Δηλαδη αν στραβωσει η κατασταση κι ο διαολος σπασει και τα δυο του ποδια τα χερια του και το κεφαλι του εγω να μπορεσω να αντεξω και να μην καταρρευσω ξανα.
Να μπορω να πω... ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΓΑΜΙΕΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΓΙΞΕΤΕ.
Η ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ Η ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ. Το ξερω ειναι δυσκολο , φανταζει αδυνατο αλλα γαμοτο μην εγκαταλειπουμε την προσπαθεια γιατι εμεις ποναμε και υποφερουμε....

----------


## novia35

Αμα δεν υπαρχει το χρημα ti einai touto pali.... Απο καπου να πιαστεις. Αν τοτε με το δημοσιο δεν ειχε στραβωσει η δουλεια σημερα θα ημουν πολυ καλυτερα. Βεβαια τωρα που ειναι οι καταστασεις ετσι κανεις δεν ειναι σιγουρος. Θα ειχα προλαβει μια δεκαετια ομως να ειχα κανει κατι, μια οικογενεια..... δεν ξερω βεβαια μπορει να ηταν και χειροτερα. Τουλαχιστον τωρα εχω μονο την παρτη μου... δεν ξερω τι να πω....
Σχετικα με το θεμα καταθλιψης που λεγαμε δυστυχως ολες οι ενδειξεις δειχνουν οτι εχω. Οταν εισαι σ' ενα κρεββατι ολη μερα και δεν εχεις ορεξη ουτε να σηκωθεις, εχεις παρατησει τον εαυτο σου δε σ' ενδιαφερει ουτε καν η εμφανιση σου, δεν εχεις διαθεση ουτε για μπανιο να μπει. Δεν εχεις ορεξη να πας πουθενα, εχεις ολη μερα νευρα και ξεφυσας. Δε θες να δεις ουτε ν' ακουσεις ανθρωπο. Δεν εχεις ορεξη να πας πουθενα. Δεν εχεις κουραγιο ουτε τις βασικες υποχρεωσεις σου να κανεις. Τσακωνεσαι μ' ολο τον κοσμο. Εισαι συνεχεια μες τη στεναχωρια, σε πιανουν τα κλαματα απ' τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη, οταν εχεις μια αγωνια οτι κατι κακο θα συμβει απο στιγμη σε στιγμη και κανεθς σκεψεις ολο για θανατους κι αρρωστιες πως το λενε;; Καταθλιψη δεν το λενε;;

----------


## novia35

Ξερεις τι μου λειπει;; Ενας ανθρωπος, ενας γιατρος π.χ. ψυχιατρος καποιος τελοσπαντων να μου δωσει λιγο θαρρος γιατι οι περισσοτεροι που πηγα πιο πολυ με φοβησαν παρα με βοηθησαν.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Ξερεις τι μου λειπει;; Ενας ανθρωπος, ενας γιατρος π.χ. ψυχιατρος καποιος τελοσπαντων να μου δωσει λιγο θαρρος γιατι οι περισσοτεροι που πηγα πιο πολυ με φοβησαν παρα με βοηθησαν.


Αν δεν το σκαψεις λιγο το θαρρος μεσα σου.....Μαγικος γιατρος δεν υπαρχει!Ο γιατρος ειναι συνοδοιπορος και οχι μαγος..Φιλικα στο λεω.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Novia σου εστειλα μηνυμα , π.μ. που λενε...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Αμα δεν υπαρχει το χρημα ti einai touto pali.... Απο καπου να πιαστεις. Αν τοτε με το δημοσιο δεν ειχε στραβωσει η δουλεια σημερα θα ημουν πολυ καλυτερα. Βεβαια τωρα που ειναι οι καταστασεις ετσι κανεις δεν ειναι σιγουρος. Θα ειχα προλαβει μια δεκαετια ομως να ειχα κανει κατι, μια οικογενεια..... δεν ξερω βεβαια μπορει να ηταν και χειροτερα. Τουλαχιστον τωρα εχω μονο την παρτη μου... δεν ξερω τι να πω....
> Σχετικα με το θεμα καταθλιψης που λεγαμε δυστυχως ολες οι ενδειξεις δειχνουν οτι εχω. Οταν εισαι σ' ενα κρεββατι ολη μερα και δεν εχεις ορεξη ουτε να σηκωθεις, εχεις παρατησει τον εαυτο σου δε σ' ενδιαφερει ουτε καν η εμφανιση σου, δεν εχεις διαθεση ουτε για μπανιο να μπει. Δεν εχεις ορεξη να πας πουθενα, εχεις ολη μερα νευρα και ξεφυσας. Δε θες να δεις ουτε ν' ακουσεις ανθρωπο. Δεν εχεις ορεξη να πας πουθενα. Δεν εχεις κουραγιο ουτε τις βασικες υποχρεωσεις σου να κανεις. Τσακωνεσαι μ' ολο τον κοσμο. Εισαι συνεχεια μες τη στεναχωρια, σε πιανουν τα κλαματα απ' τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη, οταν εχεις μια αγωνια οτι κατι κακο θα συμβει απο στιγμη σε στιγμη και κανεθς σκεψεις ολο για θανατους κι αρρωστιες πως το λενε;; Καταθλιψη δεν το λενε;;


novia εδω πιστευω οτι κανειςτο κλασικο λαθος που κανω κι εγω. Αφηνεσε να σε παρασυρουν οι ασχημες σκεψεις απο καταστασεις του παρελθοντος οι οποιες συγχρονως σου μαυριζουν και το μελλον. Αυτο το πραγμα ειναι η καλυτερη τροφη για το στρες ειναι ο "αγαπημενος" του τροπος να πλημμυρισει το σωμα και την ψυχη σου. Αυτα δεν στα λεω ως κανενας ειδημων μου τα ειχε πει ο πρωτος ψυχιατρος που ειχα παει. 
Κλασικα του ελεγα για τις ασχημες εμπειριες του παρελθοντος και για το φοβο μου για το μελλον. Καποια στιγμη θυμαμαι μου ειπε "ενταξει ολα αυτα ομως για το παρον για το τωρα τι κανεις? Γιατι αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι το σημερα , το παρελθον ηταν οτι ηταν για το μελλον κανενας δεν ξερει τι του ξημερωνει" . Οσο περναει ο καιρος και το ξανασκεφτομαι καταλαβαινω ποσο δικιο ειχε στα λογια του. Το μονο που εχει σημασια τελικα ειναι το παρον και πως να το ζουμε καλυτερα. 
Το ξερω το ζω κι εγω συχνα πυκνα το ******** το στρες ειναι πολυ δυνατο και "εξυπνο" και βρισκει "κερκοπορτες" για να μας πλυμμηριζει. Αλλωστε αυτο λεω συχνα στην ψυχολογο μου "πως θα γινει εκει που αρχιζω να κανω μαυρες σκεψεις να το μπλοκαρω αυτοματα". Εμενα μου φαινεται ενα κακο χουι που δυσκολα ξεπερνιεται ομως γαμοτο δεν μπορει καπως θα πρεπει να ξεπερνιεται. Οπως μπηκα σε αυτον τον λαβυρινθο καπως θα υπαρχει τροπος να βγω. Ειναι φορες που νομιζω οτι βρηκα μια διεξοδο ομως γρηγορα διαψευδομαι. Διαψευδομαι και κουραζομαι. Και που γραφω εδω και που παω σε ψυχολογο γιατι νομιζεις οτι το κανω? Για να παρω λιγο κουραγιο λιγο θαρρος να ξαναπροσπαθησω. Αλλωστε τι νομιζεις οτι κανουν τα αγχολυτικα που δινουν οι ψυχιατροι. Με καποιο τροπο σε βοηθανε να παρεις κουραγιο να παρεις μπρος που λενε αν πλεον δεν μπορεις να το κανεις απο μονος σου.
Οσο γι αυτα που γραφεις οτι εχεις "παραιτηθει". Παλι θα σου πω τι μου ειχε πει ο ψυχιατρος. Μου ειχε πει οτι πραγματικα δεν ειναι τιποτα γιατι ειναι ψευτικο και φτιαγμενο μεσα στο μυαλο μας.
Μου ειχε πει οταν μου συμβαινει να σφιγγω τα δοντια και να σηκωνομαι και να κανω κατι εστω μια βολτα για πεντε λεπτα. Κατι που να δειξει στο αγχος οτι εγω ελεγχω το παιχνιδι και οχι αυτο. 
Π.χ. αυτο που θα κανω τωρα μολις στειλω το μηνυμα ειναι να συγυρισω το δωματιο να το τακτοποιησω να το αρωματισω (θα αναβα και κανενα κερι αλλα δεν εχω... :Wink: ) Α ρε Blue με τις ιδεες σου που εισαι να γραψεις και καμμια καινουρια...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Και επειδη εγω εχω δυο "θεους" στην ζωη μου τον John Lennon και τον Roger Waters /Pink Floyd ο οποιος διαβασα μια γαματη συνεντευξη που εδωσε στην Κυριακατικη Καθημερινη που αφορα τα "Χαζα Αυγα" που αμα παρουν ποτε την εξουσια εμας λεει τους "ψυχοκουδουνισμενους" θα μας καθαρισουν διοτι πανω απο ολα "η καθαροτης της φυλης" και αλλες 11 υπεροχες μαλακιες
Ο οποιος Ρογηρος ο Νερουλος θα ειναι και στας Αθηνας στις 31/7... 

Roger Waters για Χρυσή Αυγή: Πόσο αξιοθρήνητοι και αμόρφωτοι!
Ημερομηνία: 21/07/2013 


Στο σόου του «The Wall» βλέπουμε να παρελαύνουν φασιστικά σύμβολα. Σας ανησυχεί ο νεοναζισμός;



Πρόκειται για ένα από τα πιο λυπηρά φαινόμενα. Η ανισομερής κατανομή του πλούτου και της ελευθερίας ενισχύει περισσότερο τον απομονωτισμό και το ρατσισμό της Ακροδεξιάς, κάτι που είδαμε τη δεκαετία του ’30 στη Γερμανία στη χειρότερη δυνατή μορφή . Όποτε η οικονομική κατάσταση είναι κακή, το τέρας της ακροδεξιάς σηκώνει κεφάλι και λέει «φταίνε οι Άραβες, οι μετανάστες, οι μαύροι, οι κομμουνιστές, οι καλλιτέχνες» - πάντα βρίσκουν κάποιο θύμα. Παρακολούθησα με φρίκη σ’ ένα ντοκιμαντέρ, νεαρούς Έλληνες με καλυμμένα πρόσωπα, οι οποίοι μιλούσαν για τη Χρυσή… κάτι. Πάντα χρησιμοποιούν ονόματα με το επίθετο χρυσός ή μαύρος.



Αναφέρεστε στη Χρυσή Αυγή.



Ακριβώς. Έλεγαν ότι ο στόχος τους είναι η καθαρή ελληνική φυλή. Και σκέφτεσαι «οχ, αυτό είναι απαίσιο, αυτοί δεν είναι οι φίλοι μου, δεν είναι οι άνθρωποι που με έβαλαν στα σπίτια τους και με τάισαν και με φρόντισαν με τόσο φιλόξενο πνεύμα τη δεκαετία του ’60, τότε που ήμουν ένα άφραγκο παιδί που περιπλανιόταν στην Ελλάδα». Βλέπω αυτά τα παιδιά και σκέφτομαι πόσο αξιοθρήνητα είναι.

Αυτό που πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ( Σ.σ σε σχέση με τη μετανάστευση και τη ξενοφοβία) είναι ότι τα εθνικά σύνορα είναι κάπως ξεπερασμένα. Να κατανοήσουμε τις αιτίες που αναγκάζουν μεγάλες πληθυσμιακές ομάδες να μετακινούνται από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο. Το κύμα μετανάστευσης τα τελευταία χίλια χρόνια υπήρξε πάντα το ίδιο. Μοιάζει με νόμο της φυσικής. Όποιος έχει πάει γυμνάσιο ξέρει τι είναι η ώσμωση. Πρόκειται για τη μετακίνηση των μορίων μέσω μιας ημιπερατής μεμβράνης από μια περιοχή υψηλής συγκέντρωσης σε μια περιοχή χαμηλής συγκέντρωσης.



Συχνά δηλώνετε την αντιπολεμική σας διάθεση. Σε πολλούς σύγχρονους πολέμους, ο εχθρός δεν είναι άλλος από τους συμπατριώτες μας. Πώς νιώθετε γι’ αυτό;



Είναι σημαντικό να ενθαρρύνουμε τα παιδιά μας να μορφωθούν και να ενδιαφερθούν για τη φιλοσοφία και την πολιτική, ώστε να αποτελέσουν μέρος του κινήματος για την αναδιοργάνωση του κόσμου.



Να θυμόμαστε εκείνη τη υπέροχη νύχτα της 10ης Δεκεμβρίου του 1948 με την Παγκόσμια Διακήρυξη των Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων. Να θυμόμαστε την αιματοχυσία το 1789 στη Γαλλία, την αντίσταση στο Παρίσι το 1968… Να διαβάζουμε Αριστοτέλη και Πλάτωνα, και να ασπαζόμαστε την ιδέα ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι είμαστε ικανοί για κάτι παραπάνω από το να πιστεύουμε ότι θα πρέπει να αρπάζουμε ό,τι μπορούμε και να το κρατάμε για τον εαυτό μας, χωρίς να μας ενδιαφέρουν τα δεινά των συνανθρώπων μας. Για να το κάνουμε αυτό, όμως, πρέπει να είμαστε μορφωμένοι.




Οπότε, για παράδειγμα, αν πρόκειται να συμμετάσχεις σε οποιαδήποτε Χρυσή Αυγή, πρέπει να είσαι αμόρφωτος. Ή δεν το έχεις σκεφτεί καλά, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Κάποιοι μπορεί να διαφωνήσουν μαζί μου. Οι αρχηγοί αυτών των παρατάξεων ίσως πούνε ότι εγώ έχω άδικο, ενώ o Όσβαλντ Μόσλεϊ (Σ.σ. ο ιδρυτής του φασιστικού κόμματος της Βρετανίας), είχε δίκιο, ο Χίτλερ είχε δίκιο, ο Πολ Ποτ είχε δίκιο! Αρκεί να συγκεντρώσεις τη δύναμη στα χέρια ενός τυράννου και να λες σε όλους τους άλλους τι να κάνουν για να ξεφορτωθούν τους μαύρους κι όλους όσοι δεν συμφωνούν μ’ αυτό, ή τους Μουσουλμάνους, οποιονδήποτε, δεν έχει σημασία, αρκεί να υποδείξεις κάποιον που είναι διαφορετικός από σένα, και τότε όλα θα είναι εντάξει. Διαφωνώ μ’ αυτό! Τίποτα δε θα είναι εντάξει αν το κάνεις αυτό, όλα θα πάνε χάλια!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpxd3pZAVHI

----------


## novia35

> Αν δεν το σκαψεις λιγο το θαρρος μεσα σου.....Μαγικος γιατρος δεν υπαρχει!Ο γιατρος ειναι συνοδοιπορος και οχι μαγος..Φιλικα στο λεω.


Σιγουρα ετσι ειναι. Οπως και δεν υπαρχει και μαγικος ανθρωπος γενικοτερα. Ειναι πολυ μοναχικο το μονοπατι αυτο, του προβληματος εννοω. Απλα εγω ετυχε να πεσω και σε ατομα που το εκαναν χειροτερο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Τελευταια νεα απο το ...ψυχομετωπο.
Ειναι τωρα τρεις μηνες που ειχα σταματησει να παιρνω αγχολυτικα χαπια τα ειχα κοψει με την βοηθεια και παροτρυνση της ψυχολογου μου. Στα τελη ομως της περασμενης βδομαδας μου ηρθε ενα ζορι ,ενα "κατι", ενα πραμα τελος παντων που θεωρησα οτι δεν παλευεται οποτε ξαναπηρα αγχολυτικο. Πηρα 4 φορες τεσσερεις νυχτες πριν κοιμηθω ενα τυπο βενζοδιαζεπινης που ειναι 24ωρου διαρκειας και σε ποσοτητα την μιση απο οτι επαιρνα παλια.
Το ομολογω οτι το αγχολυτικο εκανε την δουλια του ημουν καλυτερα τις μερες που το επαιρνα , πιο λειτουργικος και δεν με χαλουσαν οι πονοι στο γαστρεντερικο.
Την Δευτερα το βραδυ αποφασισα να μην παρω γιατι αισθανομουν πολυ καλα. Χθες Τριτη ολη μερα ημουν παλι πολυ καλα μεχρι που χαιρομουν κι ελεγα "ναι ρε γαμοτο μπορω να ειμαι ετσι". Βεβαια η πειρα μου εχει δειξει οτι το πιο πιθανο ειναι "να μιλαει το χαπι" οποτε κραταγα την πισινη μου για να δω.
Δυστυχως σημερα το πραγμα αρχισε να μην πηγαινει παλι καλα. 
Ξαναεμφανιστηκε η σωματικη δυσφορια και οπως ειναι λογικο με επηρεασε αρνητικα και στην ψυχολογια. Ειπα "για να παρατηρησω ακριβως τι παιζεται".
Για καποια ωρα στην δουλια ημουν μονος στο γραφειο ηταν η χειροτερη στιγμη. Παροτι προσπαθουσα να το "πολεμησω" οι κακες /αρνητικες σκεψεις πλημμυριζαν το μυαλο μου και φυσικα οι σωματικοι πονοι μου φαινονταν πιο δυσβασταχτοι.
Αργοτερα ηρθαν στο γραφειο δυο συναδερφοι και αρχισαμε να μιλαμε για θεματα δουλιας και ενα δυο λεπτα μετα παρατηρησα οτι οι αρνητικες σκεψεις εφυγαν γιατι στην θεση τους μπηκαν αλλες σκεψεις και θεματα και οι σωματικες ενοχλησεις υπηρχαν βεβαια αλλα ηταν πιο υποφερτες. Τωρα που γραφω ειμαι παλι μονος και τα αρνητικα ψυχοσωματικα εχουν επιστρεψει.
Συμπερασμα: Δεν ξερω πως και γιατι αλλα εχω μαθει , εχω "εκπαιδευτει" στον αρνητισμο και στην απαισιοδοξια. Πιστευω οτι αυτο που μου συμβαινει ειναι καθαρα ΦΟΒΟΣ. Επειδη καποια στιγμη στην ζωη μου περασα μια αγχωδη διαταραχη με πολυ εντονα ψυχοσωματικα καθε φορα που καποιο απο αυτα τα ψυχοσωματικα επιδεινωνεται αγχωνομαι αμεσως και φοβαμαι μην ξαναρθουν τα ιδια. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ...
Η ψυχολογος μου μου εχει μαθει καποιες τεχνικες χαλαρωσης και ξεαγχωματος τις οποιες τις εκανα για μια περιοδο πιο τακτικα και μου εχει πει οτι θα μου δειξει κι αλλες. Το λαθος μου ειναι οτι αυτες τις τεχνικες δεν τις κανω σταθερα , πολλες φορες βαριεμαι πολλες φορες ξεχναω. Και αλλες φορες που τις θυμαμαι λεω "απο αυριο θα ξεκινησω κανονικα". Αλλα το αυριο γινεται μεθαυριο κτλ κτλ.
Οποτε στην τελικη ποιος μου φταιει? Κανονικα θα επρεπε να κανω συχνα και σταθερα αυτες τις εναλλακτικες ασκησεις ξεαγχωματος ωστε να δω καποια στιγμη ποσο αγχολυτικες ειναι. Αλλα μου φαινεται οτι ειμαι ...τεμπελακος περιμενω κατι μαγικο να γινει και να ξαναγινω καλα.\
Οποτε ...κομμενη. Απο σημερα αρχισω εντατικα τις τεχνικες χαλαρωσης για να δω και να μπορω να πω αν και ποσο βοηθανε πραγματικα. Ξερω βεβαια υπαρχει και ο "κεραυνοβολος" τροπος να μου περασουν ολα...Να κατσει το λοττο αλλα γαμοτο μεχρι σημερα ο οπαπ αρνηται να μου το δωσει... Τετοιο πεισμα κι αυτος ...λες και τι του ζητησαμε μισο εκατομμυριο γιουρο και πανω

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ σχετικα με "κολικο εντερου" γιατι πιστευω πλεον οτι το προβλημα μου εκδηλωνεται σωματικα με αυτον τον τροπο. Καταρχας ανακαλυψα οτι η λεξη *κολικος σημαινει οξύτατος πόνος που εντοπίζεται στην περιοχή του παχέος εντέρου.*
Επισης ανακαλυψα και αυτο
*Ο φραγμός ή η διόγκωση του εντέρου προκαλεί πόνο, του οποίου η ένταση αυξομειώνεται (κολικός) πολλές φορές, κάνοντας τον ασθενή να διπλώνεται στα δύο από το άλγος ή να στριφογυρίζει, ενώ συχνά συνοδεύεται από εμετό.* 
Αυτο που ζω σχεδον μονιμα τον τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο ειναι ενας πονος στην αριστερη μερια του εντερου (στο λεγομενο σιγμοειδες) ο οποιος παρατηρω οτι αυξομειωνεται , γινεται εντονος μετα ησυχαζει και παλι απο την αρχη.
Το σημειο που ποναω στο εντερο το γνωριζω πολλα χρονια 
Η πρωτη κριση κολικου εντερου που ειχα ηταν πιτσιρικας πριν απο περιπου 35 χρονια. Ηταν πολυ εντονος πονος που αυξομειωνοτανε και εκανα και εμετους. Τοτε με εκανε καλα ενας γιατρος με παυσιπονη ενεση καποιου φαρμακου που θυμαμαι οτι αργοτερα αποδειχτηκε καρκινογονο. Αλλη μια τετοια κριση ειχα μερικα χρονια μετα.
Επειδη την περιοδο που το πρωτοεπαθα αποκλειεται να ηταν απο αγχος (10 χρονων ημουν) αρα ειναι κατι καθαρα σωματικο καταρχας. 
Τα τελευταια 10 χρονια ισως και παραπανω εχω μονιμως μια ενοχληση στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο η οποια ομως ηταν μια υποφερτη ενοχληση. Πριν απο εναμιση χρονο τοτε που επαθα οτι επαθα η ενοχληση εγινε πονος εντονος με αυξομειωσεις. Αυτο ζω λοιπον το οποιο με επηρεαζει οχι μονο με σωματικο πονο αλλα δεν ξερω πως με ριχνει ωρες ωρες πολυ ψυχολογικα. Ειναι κουραστικο μεχρι αηδιας...
Οταν ο πονος ειναι στα φορτε του εχω πονους σχεδον σε ολη την αριστερη μερια του σωματος απο το κεφαλι μεχρι το ποδι και ειμαι κομμενος ψυχολογικα. Επισης αισθανομαι οτι κρυωνω ιδιως στις πατουσες και δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω.
Οποτε εχουμε και λεμε...
Το προβλημα σωματικα το εχω απο μικρο παιδι ειναι το ευαισθητο σημειο μου αλλα αποκλειεται να ξεκινησε απο αγχος.
Επειδη ακριβως ειναι το ευαισθητο σημειο μου τωρα που πλεον εχω αποκτησει μπολικο αγχος ο μαλακας που θα σωματοποιηθει αυτο?
Μα φυσικα στο σημειο που υπαρχει ευαισθησια στην περιπτωση μου στο εντερο.
Εως τωρα δεν εχω βρει τροπο να το αντιμετωπισω. Κανω ψυχοθεραπεια με την λογικη τουλαχιστον να ελεγξω το αγχος ωστε αυτο να μην με "χτυπαει" , να μην χειροτερευει τους πονους μου στο εντερο. Δεν τα εχω καταφερει ακομα αλλα ισως με τον καιρο και την ψυχοθεραπεια να βρω τροπο να ελεγχω το αγχος.
Φαρμακευτικα δυστυχως τα σπασμολυτικα που δινονται σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις εμενα δεν με βοηθανε. Σε οτι αφορα τις σωματικες εκδηλωσεις με βοηθαει το "γαλα μαγνησιας" σχετικα με τις ξυνιλες και τις καουρες και ορισμενες φορες χαπια που δινονται για γαστριτιδες και ελκος. 
Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που πηρα μια περιοδο δεν με βοηθησαν ισα ισα χειροτερευαν το προβλημα γιατι μου προκαλουσαν δυσκοιλιοτητα.
Οι βενζοδιαζεπινες με βοηθανε πραγματικα (δυστυχως) ομως αποφευγω να τις παιρνω γιατι προκαλουν εθισμο και δεν ειναι και για πολυ καιρο. Στο αγχολυτικο που μου εχει δωσει καποτε ο ψυχιατρος αναφερει οτι εχει " αγχολυτικές, υπνωτικές, αντιεπιληπτικές *και μυοχαλαρωτικές* ιδιότητες".
Αν θεωρησουμε οτι και το εντερο ειναι ενας μυς που συσπαται τοτε αυτο το "μυοχαλαρωτικες" με βαζει σε σκεψεις. Ισως το αγχολυτικο χαλαρωνει τους σπασμους του εντερου και γι αυτο ειμαι καλυτερα.
Συμπερασμα: Eκτυπωνω αυτα που εγραψα βρισκω εναν ΚΑΛΟ γαστρεντερολογο , του τα αναφερω μηπως μπορει να μου δωσει μια λυση που δεν θα εχει ομως σχεση με εθισμους και βενζοδιαζεπινες.

----------


## novia35

Μ' αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι. Ευγε παιδι μου. :Big Grin:

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Μ' αρεσει ο τροπος ποτ σκεφτεσαι. Ευγε παιδι μου.


Κι εμενα μου αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι  :Wink: .
Ομως γαμοτο χρειαζομαι μια λύση για αυτο που μου συμβαινει. Πρεπει καπως να σταθεροποιηθει προς το καλυτερο η κολοκατασταση που ζω ωστε να παψω να την σκεφτομαι, να ειναι συνεχεια μεσα στο μυαλο μου.
Δηλαδη συνεχεια εχω μια πικρα μεσα μου που μεταφραζεται σε κακη διαθεση σχεδον καθημερινα. Και αμα εχεις κακη διαθεση απο το πρωι τοτε ολη η μερα παει σκατα. Και δεν εχεις ορεξη να κανεις τιποτα ακομα και το πιο γελειο πραγμα που καποτε το εκανες ασυνηδειτα σου φαινεται βουνο.
Να το πω αλλιως...αυτη η πενθιμη κατασταση μου εχει κλεψει την ζωη. Οσο μεγαλωνεις τοσο καταλαβαινεις καλυτερα την αξια της ζωης την αξια της καθε ωρας και της καθε μερας. Καταλαβαινεις οτι πρεπει να την ζησεις οχι τοσο ποσοτικα (οπως οταν ησουν πιο νεος) αλλα ποιοτικα. Οταν εισαι να πουμε εικοσαρης σε ενδιαφερει πιο πολυ να βγαινεις εξω, να εχεις τις παρεες σου να ξημερωνεσε πινοντας καπνιζοντας και συζητωντας να το παιζεις μαγκας, γνωστης των παντων και μπασμενος στα πραματα και αλλα τετοια ομορφα...(αν και να σου πω την αληθεια εγω ποτε δεν ημουν και τοσο φαν αυτων των καταστασεων).
Οταν ομως μεγαλωνεις καταλαβαινεις σιγα σιγα οτι αυτο που εχει πιο πολυ αξια ειναι η ποιοτητα στην ζωη σου, να εισαι και να αισθανεσε καλα και ομορφα και να εχεις γυρω σου μερικους ανθρωπους η ζωα η ακομα και πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν και σου ταιριαζουν.
ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ. Και αυτη η γαμημενη η κατασταση με τα ψυχοσωματικα λειτουργει τελειως απαγορευτικα σου καταστρεφει την ποιοτητα. Και το χειροτερο οσο δεν βγαζεις ακρη τοσο πιο απαισιοδοξος γινεσε για το παρον και το μελλον.
Οταν ειχα ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια η ψυχολογος μου μου ειχε δωσει να διαβασω ενα μικρο βιβλιο το ΄'Αγαπητέ Θεέ" του Ερίκ Εμανουέλ Σμιτ. Βεβαια εγω καθοτι αθεος "χοροπηδηξα" αρχικα της ειπα "τι η λυση στο προβλημα μου ειναι να αρχισω τις προσευχες και τις δεησεις?" Η ψυχολογος μου με καθησυχασε μου ειπε οτι το βιβλιο δεν εχει να κανει και τοσο με θεους και θρησκειες οσο με το πως βλεπει ο ανθρωπος την ζωη οσο μεγαλωνει, αλλωστε ο πρωτοτυπος τιτλος του ειναι " Ο Οσκαρ και η Κυρια Ροζ".
Ομολογω οτι ειναι οτι πιο ομορφο και συγκινιτικο εχω διαβασει εδω και πολυ καιρο. Το διαβασα αν θυμαμαι καλα πεντε η εξι φορες.
Το εχω βρει μεταφρασμενο στα ελληνικα στο ιντερνετ στην διευθυνση

http://users.uoa.gr/~nektar/arts/pro..._dame_rose.htm
Αν κανεις τον κοπο και το διαβασεις τοτε να ξερεις οτι μια τετοια ποιοτητα στην ζωη μου θα θελα να ειχα.
Ετσι που λες novia μου λειπει η ποιοτητα στην ζωη και για την ελλειψη της πιστευω οτι ευθυνομαι κι εγω αλλα ευθυνεται σιγουρα και ο περιγυρος μου ,ειτε οικογενιακος ειτε κοινωνικος. Με αλλα λογια εδω και πολλα χρονια δεν βρισκω κατι να με ευχαριστει και να με γεμιζει (εκτος απο τον σκυλο μου ). Ισως μια δικια μου οικογενεια να ηταν αυτο που θα μου επρεπε αλλα δεν το εχω "δοκιμασει" ακομα. Και ουτε οι φιλοι και οι γνωστοι με βοηθανε σε αυτο, οι μισοι μου λενε "μακρια απο οικογενεια και υποχρεωσεις" και οι αλλοι μισοι "τι ωραια που περνανε" :Confused: 
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να "δοκιμασω" να απομακρυνθω απο καποιους "τοξικους" ανθρωπους που λες και εσυ να δω ποσο με χαλανε. Και πιστευω οτι με χαλανε πολυ...

----------


## novia35

Μια απο τα ιδια φιλε μου. Κι εγω ετσι. Ειμαι καλα τη μια στιγμη και την επομενη στιγμη ειμαι χαλια. Μ' εχει κουρασει ολο αυτο. Πραγματικα ειναι αυτο που λες οτι μας χαλαει την ποιοτητα ζωης. Εγω βεβαια ξερω τι φταιει για ολα αυτα σε ψυχολογικο τουλαχιστον επιπεδο. Φταιει οτι δεν υπαρχει ενα ισχυρο κινητρο ζωης κι οτι ολα πανε χαλια αυτη την περιοδο προσωπικα, επαγγελματικα και οικονομικα. Απο που να πιαστεις και που ν' ακουμπησεις;; Το κειμενο το βρηκα, ευχαριστω. Θα το διαβασω και θα σου πω.

----------


## novia35

> novia εδω πιστευω οτι κανεις το κλασικο λαθος που κανω κι εγω. Αφηνεσε να σε παρασυρουν οι ασχημες σκεψεις απο καταστασεις του παρελθοντος οι οποιες συγχρονως σου μαυριζουν και το μελλον.


Στο σήμερα δε βρίσκω λύσεις ti einai touto pali. Στο σήμερα είναι τ' αδιέξοδα. Το σήμερα μ' εγκλωβίζει, όχι το παρελθόν. Ένα τσακ αν γίνει κι αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα όλα θα πάρουν διαφορετικό νόημα κι διαφορετική τροπή. Προσπαθώ να προχωρήσω μπροστά κι οι καταστάσεις δε με βοηθούν. Προσπαθώ να ν' αλλάξω τις καταστάσεις κι όλο προκύπτει μια ατυχία και με γυρίζει πίσω. Θέλω να ξεφύγω και δεν μπορώ.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ψυχοσωματικων συνεχεια....
Ειναι τωρα 10 μερες περιπου που ξαναγυρισα στα αγχολυτικα πολυ μικροτερη ποσοτητα βεβαια αλλα οπως και να χει ξαναγυρισα. Δεν θα πω ψεμματα με βοηθησαν. Ειναι δυο μερες τωρα που τα σταματησα θελοντας να δω αντιδρασεις του οργανισμου. Ο βασικος λογος που ξεκινησα τα αγχολυτικα ειναι οτι μου ξαναεμφανιστηκε η εντονη σπαστικη κολιτιδα ενας αυξομειουμενος πονος στα αριστερα του εντερου κατω απο τα πλευρα. Ο πονος αυτος ειναι αλλες φορες υποκοφος και αλλες φορες πιο εντονος παντως ειναι σπαστικος. Αυτη την φορα ηταν πιο ξεκαθαρη η σπαστικη κολιτιδα ειχα και διαρροια. Επισης λογω αυτου του πονου εμφανιζω πονακια/ κραμπες στο στομαχι, ξινιλες και μια απεχθεια στο να φαω (σαν να κλεινει το στομαχι). Να σημειωσω οτι οταν βραδιαζει οι πονοι μειωνονται και ειμαι καλυτερα καθως επισης επανερχεται η ορεξη.
Σημερα το απογευμα κοιμιθηκα καμμια ωρα και οταν ξυπνησα δεν μου ηταν καλα. Οι πονοι στο εντερο εντονοι μικρη ταση για εμετο κομμαρα και φυσικα κακη διαθεση εως απελπισιας.
Τα εβαλα λιγο κατω. Λεω αυτες τις μερες που τα συμπτωματα γιναν εντονα τι τρωω? Το πορισμα ειναι οτι εδω και δυο βδομαδες αρχισα να πινω πολυ περισσοτερο γαλα. Και μαλιστα κρυο γαλα λογω ζεστης.
Αρχικα οταν ξαναρχισα το γαλα δεν με πειραξε αλλα πλεον εχω σοβαρες υπονιες οτι για την αυξηση της εντασης των πονων στο γαστρεντερικο μαλλον φταιει αυτο. Οποτε απο σημερα το διακοπτω και θα δω τις επομενες μερες τι παιζεται. Ελπιζω να φταιει αυτο.
Τωρα επειδη το απογευμα δεν μου ηταν καλα και ο πονος στο εντερο ηταν πραγματικα σπαστικος μαζεψα τις δυναμεις μου και εκανα μια μεγαλη βολτα , μιαμιση ωρα, παρα την ζεστη να δω αν υπαρχει βελτιωση. Πραγματικα μετα απο καποια ωρα περπατημα οι πονοι μειωθηκαν. Αρα το περπατημα βοηθαει και ξαναμπαινει στο προγραμμα.
Δεν ξερω γαμοτο ωρες ωρες απελπιζομαι δεν μπορει να παει ετσι η ζωη...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Λοιπον αυτες τις μερες ξαναγυρισα στο περπατημα. Καθε απογευμα αργα το απογευμα παρεα με τον σκυλο μου μια μιαμιση ωρα βολτα στην φυση. Ξαναανακαλυπτω οτι η βολτα στην φυση βοηθαει με διαφορους τροπους. Εμενα με βοηθαει με το γαστρεντερικο προβλημα, βοηθαει στο ξεαγχωμα , βοηθαει να χαλαρωσεις, βοηθαει να βαλεις τις σκεψεις σου σε μια ταξη, βοηθαει να καταλαβεις τι δεν παει καλα μαζι σου.
Ετσι και χθες το απογευμα ξεκινησα την βολτα μου , ειχε και δροσερο βοριαδακι ηταν καλα...
Ομως χθες μου συνεβηκε κατι που πιστευω οτι με βοηθησε να αντιληφθω τι ειναι τελικα αυτο που εχω μεσα μου και με βασανιζει και εκδηλωνεται με διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι φταιει ποσο και γιατι.
Λοιπον αυτο που εχει μαζευτει μεσα μου που εχει γινει συμπαγες κατι σαν πετρα δεν ειναι τιποτε αλλο απο θυμος και μισος.
Καποια στιγμη εκει που ειχα χαλαρωσει με το περπατημα μου βγηκε κατι απο μεσα μου που ουσιαστικα εκφραστηκε με κραυγες και ουρλιαχτο. Στην ουσια ηταν εκδηλωση "συμπηκνωμενου" θυμου και μισους. Θυμου για ολα αυτα που μου εχουν συμβει (οικογενιακα , κοινωνικα) που για τοσα χρονια τα εχω αφησει να μεζευονται μεσα μου εχουν γινει πετρα και εχουν αρχισει να μου καταστρεφουν την ψυχολογια και την ζωη μου. Μισους για ολους αυτους που μου επηρεασαν αρνητικα την ζωη μου ειτε γονεις ειναι αυτοι ειτε συγγενεις ειτε "φιλοι" τυπου φιδια κολοβα ειτε διαφοροι γνωστοι.
Ο κοινος παρονομαστης σε ολους αυτους ειναι οτι με προσεβαλαν και με προσβαλουν με διαφορους τροπους και το χειροτερο , σαν ανθρωπος, σαν ευαισθητος χαρακτηρας σαν δεν ξερω γω τι εμαθα στην ζωη μου να τα μαζευω μεσα μου.
Και με τα χρονια ολα αυτα φτασανε και γιναν πετρα , ενα βαρος που το κουβαλαω μαζι μου μια μεγαλη μπιλια σαν αυτη που δενουν τα ποδια των κρατουμενων.
Οταν χθες εκδηλωθηκε ολη αυτη η κατασταση με κραυγες και ουρλιαχτα ηταν μια πολυ...ομορφη στιγμη. Ακριβως γιατι ΕΚΔΗΛΩΘΗΚΕ βρεθηκε τροπος να εκφραστει να βγει απο μεσα μου γαμοτο. Βεβαια και το περιβαλλον γυρω βοηθουσε δεν υπηρχε κανεις να με ακουσει και να με περασει για...τρελλο.
Παντως κατα την διαρκεια που ολο αυτο το "κακο" εκδηλωνοτανε μπορουσα να το αισθανθω και να το καταλαβω οτι κατι σιχαμερο βγαινει απο μεσα μου. Αισθανομουν σαν να "καθαριζα" με καποιο τροπο. Η ολη κατασταση μου θυμισε κατι απο τις ταινιες του Εξορκιστη χωρις πλακα. 
Και επειδη αυτη την φορα το αφησα και δεν το "επνιξα" βγηκε αρκετη μαυριλα και μετα για καποιες ωρες πραγματικα ημουν πιο ηρεμος και καλυτερα. 
Απο δω και περα θα φροντιζω να το κανω γιατι τωρα μαλλον καταλαβα αυτο που μου ελεγαν ψυχιατροι και η ψυχολογος που παω τωρα οτι αυτο το πραγμα με τον καιρο σκληραινει και γινεται πραγματικα σαν πετρα μεσα μας.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Και συνεχιζω αγαπητοι "συναδελφοι" και "συναδελφισσες" σχετικα με το προηγουμενο κειμενο για το τι σημαινει προσβολη και γιατι δεν πρεπει να την "καταπινουμε".
Σημερα πρωι πρωι πηγα τον πατερα μου στην αγροτικη τραπεζα να αλλαξει βιβλιαριο καθοτι η κυβερνισαρα μας την πουλησε στην πειραιως (μονο το λεγομενο υγιες κομματι της αγροτικης). Μπηκαμε ηταν το νουμερο τρια εγω πηρα το νουμερο δεκαεννια. Ειπα στον γερο μου να κατσει και περιμεναμε. Οι πιο πολλοι ανθρωποι στην αναμονη ηταν γεροντακια γαμοτο που απλα περιμενανε και αυτοι. Καποια στιγμη εκει γυρω στο νουμερο δεκα εμφανιζεται ο "κλασικος ο μαλακας ο ελληνας" το παιζει δηθεν αδιαφορος παει κοντα στο γκισε και τσουπ χωνεται χωρις νουμερο και παιρνει την σειρα ταν αλλων. 
Μου ανεβηκε το αιμα στο κεφαλι και προσπαθησα να συγκρατηθω. Ομως ακριβως μπροστα μου ηταν ενα ζευγαρι ηλικιωμενων και ακουω την γυναικα να λεει στον αντρα "αυτος σου πηρε την σειρα πηγαινε πεστου"
Ε δεν αντεξα γαμοτο. Παω στο γκισε και αρχιζω να μπινελιαζω τον μαλακα που πηρε την σειρα των αλλων. Του ειπα "ποιος εισαι συ ρε ο μαγκας που τους εχεις γραμμενους ολους , δεν κοιτας ρε βλακα γεροι με μπαστουνακια περιμενουν την σειρα τους κι εσυ χωνεσε". Ο κλασικος ο μαλακας ο ελληνας ειχε την δικαιολογια στο στομα "ενα λεπτο θα κανω γι αυτο δεν πηρα νουμερο". "Κι εγω ενα λεπτο θα κανω" του λεω "αλλα περιμενω την σειρα μου".
Ο τυπος τα χρειαστηκε το βουλωσε και σηκωθηκε και εφυγε.
Αυτο λοιπον το γεγονος αγαπητοι "συναδελφοι" και "συναδελφισσες" που μπορει να ειναι γελοιο ειναι μια ΠΡΟΣΒΟΛΗ. Η καθε πορδη νομιζει οτι ειναι "μαγκας" και προσβαλλει ολους τους αλλους με την συμπεριφορα του.
Και ερωτω...τι κανουμε σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις και σε αλλες που ειναι πιο σοβαρες. 
Και απαντω... Ορμαμε και...οποιον παρει ο χαρος που λεμε.
Δεν καταπινουμε τιποτα δεν το βουλωνουμε ολα αυτα απο το πιο γελοιο ως το πιο σοβαρο μαζευονται μεσα μας και με τα χρονια και τον καιρο "πετρωνουν" την ψυχη μας και το ειναι μας και αρρωσταινουν την ψυχη μας.
Εγω εχω αποφασισει πλεον να μην αφηνω τιποτα στην τυχη του το βασικο και κυριο μελημα μου ειναι Η ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΙΚΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ και θα πολεμησω για να ξαναποκτισω αυτη την υγεια χωρις φοβο αλλα με πολυ παθος...

Υ,Γ Ακομα εχω ενα τρεμουλο απο τα νευρα μου γαμοτο παροτι εχουν περασει δυο ωρες

----------


## novia35

> Λοιπον αυτο που εχει μαζευτει μεσα μου που εχει γινει συμπαγες κατι σαν πετρα δεν ειναι τιποτε αλλο απο θυμος και μισος


Ενταξει φιλε tι einai touto pali εχεις πει πολυ μεγαλη κουβεντα. Εμενα βεβαια τα ουρλιαχτα δε με βοηθανε, εμενα σα γυναικα με βοηθαει το κλαμα. Οταν νιωσω μπουκωμενη προσπαθω να κλαψω οχι με το κλαμα που κανεις οταν νιωθεις λυπημενος ή στεναχωρημενος αλλα με το κλαμα του πονου οπως εκεινο ενος παιδιου που πεφτει και χτυπαει. Εκεινη τη στιγμη βοηθαει και να εκστομιζεις δαφορες καταρες προς τ' αντικειμενα του μισους σου και μετα απ' την εκτονωση να λες θεε μου συγχωρα με δε τα εννουσα. Ασχετως αν θα τα ξαναπεις παλι πολλες φορες. Εγω καποιες φορες καθομαι και γραφω βρισιες. Πάιρνω ενα χαρτι και τους τα χωνω αγρια δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις, σκονη τους κανω, χαχαχαχαχα... σα να τους εχω απεναντι μου. Ακουγεται τρελο ε;;; Και ισως να ειναι ομως εκεινη την ωρα ειναι λυτρωτικο. Σημερα ειχα μα πολυ ασχημα κριση, ειχα πολυ καιρο να νιωσω κατι τοσο εντονο. Εχει περασει ακριβως μια ωρα απο εκεινη τη στιγμη. Με πετυχε στον υπνο η κουφαλα, δεν την προλαβα. Οταν σε πετυχαινει στον υπνο ειναι πολυ υπουλη. Τωρα ειμαι καπως πιο ηρεμη λεω μηπως και προσπαθησω να κοιμηθω λιγακι.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ενταξει φιλε tι einai touto pali εχεις πει πολυ μεγαλη κουβεντα. Εμενα βεβαια τα ουρλιαχτα δε με βοηθανε, εμενα σα γυναικα με βοηθαει το κλαμα. Οταν νιωσω μπουκωμενη προσπαθω να κλαψω οχι με το κλαμα που κανεις οταν νιωθεις λυπημενος ή στεναχωρημενος αλλα με το κλαμα του πονου οπως εκεινο ενος παιδιου που πεφτει και χτυπαει. Εκεινη τη στιγμη βοηθαει και να εκστομιζεις δαφορες καταρες προς τ' αντικειμενα του μισους σου και μετα απ' την εκτονωση να λες θεε μου συγχωρα με δε τα εννουσα. Ασχετως αν θα τα ξαναπεις παλι πολλες φορες. Εγω καποιες φορες καθομαι και γραφω βρισιες. Περνω ενα χαρτι και τους τα χωνω αγρια δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις, σκονη τους κανω, χαχαχαχαχα... σα να τους εχω απεναντι μου.* Ακουγεται τρελο ε;;;* Και ισως να ειναι ομως εκεινη την ωρα ειναι λυτρωτικο. Σημερα ειχα μα πολυ ασχημα κριση, ειχα πολυ καιρο να νιωσω κατι τοσο εντονο. Εχει περασει ακριβως μια ωρα απο εκεινη τη στιγμη. Με πετυχε στον υπνο η κουφαλα, δεν την προλαβα. Οταν σε πετυχαινει στον υπνο ειναι πολυ υπουλη. Τωρα ειμαι καπως πιο ηρεμη λεω μηπως και προσπαθησω να κοιμηθω λιγακι.


novia τιποτε δεν ακουγεται τρελλο... Οι τροποι που αντιδρας για να εκτονωσεις αυτο που σε βασανιζει ειναι πολλοι και διαφοροι και ...ακρως λογικοι και επιθυμιτοι. Περα που μου το εχουν πει οι ψυχιατροι και η ψυχολογος μου το καταλαβαινω και μονος μου οτι οταν καταφερω να εκτονωσω ολο αυτο το μαυρο απο μεσα μου τοτε ηρεμω και αισθανομαι καλυτερα.
Ο καθε ανθρωπος εκτονωνεται διαφορετικα αναλογα με τι του ταιριαζει. Το κλαμα ειναι ενας απο τους καλυτερους τροπους εκτονωσης. Εμενα μου ταιριαξε και ...ουρλιαχτοκραυγιστικο συστημα για να βγει ολο αυτο το σιχαμα. Επισης αυτο που κανεις να τα γραφεις μου το εχει προτεινει η ψυχολογος μου ξερω οτι βοηθαει απλα ακομα δεν το πολυκανω.
Επισης ξερω οτι βοηθαει η μοναξια οταν ομως ειναι επιλογη σου, οι διακοπες , το σεξ, η καλη παρεα που γουσταρεις. Εμενα μου ταιριαξε και το περπατημα μιαμιση δυο ωρες στην φυση.
Θα υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι δεν μπορει ομως εγω , οπως και εσυ πιστευω , χρειαζομαστε ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ. Δηλαδη αυτο που θα λειτουργει αυτοματα σαν βαλβιδα εκτονωσης μολις το "κακο" ξεπερασει τα ορια μεσα μας. Αυτο ψαχνω να βρω και δεν το εχω βρει ακομα γαμοτο.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Πριν απο κανενα μηνα η ψυχολογος μου μου ειπε μια κουβεντα που με προβληματισε και με προβληματιζει ακομα ..."ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΑΓΧΟΔΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ."
Πριν απο κανενα χρονο ενας ψυχιατρος μου ειχε πει " ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΩΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ".
Μια τετοια περιπτωση ειμαι τελικα εγω. Κανοντας μια αναδρομη στα τελευταια 7 χρονια τουλαχιστον ανακαλυπτω πλεον το πως την πατησα κι εγω. 
Βρεθηκα καποια στιγμη να πρεπει να φροντιζω μια μανα με χρονια ψυχολογικα προβληματα συν ζαχαρο συν θυρεοειδη συν χαμηλο σιδηρο.
Αρχικα ξεκινησα αθωα και ανθρωπινα ειπα εχω μπροστα μου καποιον ανθρωπο που χρειαζεται βοηθεια θα φροντισω να την παω σε οποιους γιατρους χρειαζεται ωστε να μπει σε μια σειρα και μετα θα κοιταξω την ζωη μου. Θεωρησα οτι ηταν απλα θεμα χρονου , μερικων μηνων μεχρι να μπει σε σειρα. Ομως οπως λεει και ο λαος... που πας ρε καραμητρο...
Το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ (η μανα μου δηλαδη) αντι να κοιταξει να διορθωθει στην πορεια γεννουσε καινουρια προβληματα. Απο την μια ειχε ζαχαρο και επαιρνε χαπια απο την αλλη ετρωγε γλυκα στα κρυφα, απο την μια επαιρνε διαφορα αντικαταθλιπτικα ηρεμιστικα υπνωτικα απο την αλλη "φροντιζε" να τα παιρνει αλλα αντι αλλων και σε υπερβολικες ποσοτητες.
Αρχικα εχεις υπομονη εξηγεις οτι αυτο που κανει δεν ειναι σωστο την πας στους γιατρους της τα ξαναλενε κι αυτοι και στο τελος ξανακανει του κεφαλιου της...
Το σημειο αυτο ειναι κομβικο για την περαιτερω πορεια.
Πρεπει να αντιληφθεις οτι το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ αρνηται να λυθει και οτι αν ασχοληθεις φανατικα μαζι του θα αποκτησεις κι εσυ προβλημα. Αυτο στην περιπτωση μου εγω δεν το αντιληφθηκα συνεχισα να προσπαθω πιστευοντας οτι θα τα καταφερω.
Ομως σιγα σιγα εμφανιζεται και αλλος "παικτης" στο παιχνιδι Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΣΟΥ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ.
Η αρχικη του εμφανιση ειναι με αγχος νευρα εκρηξεις θυμου. Ειναι οι "προειδοποιητικες βολες" που λεμε. Ο εαυτος σου σου λεει με αυτον τον τροπο "ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΣΕ".
Ομως εγω δεν το αντιληφθηκα συνεχισα να προσπαθω πιστευοντας οτι θα τα καταφερω.
Τα χρονια περνανε και αρχιζεις να χανεις την διαθεση σου , δεν εχεις ορεξη να βγεις , νιωθεις κομμενος και σχεδον δυστυχισμενος.
Ο εαυτος σου πλεον περναει στα "κανονικα πυρα". Σε χτυπαει στο σωμα εχεις πονους σε διαφορα σημεια και γενικα δεν εισαι καλα ολη μερα.
Αφου πονας αρχιζεις τρεχεις σε γιατρους, δεν σου βρισκουν κατι και καποιοι σου υπονοουν οτι ειναι ψυχολογικης φυσεως.
Επειδη τα "ψυχολογικα" ειναι παρεξηγημενα σε αυτη τη χωρα στην αρχη "κλωτσας" στο τελος ομως καταληγεις σε ψυχολογους/ψυχιατρους.
Οι ψυχιατροι μπορει να κρινουν οτι χρειαζεσαι χαπια αλλα στο λενε "ΦΙΛΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΙ Ή ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ"
Η δουλεια των ψυχολογων ειναι να σε βοηθησουν να εντοπισεις το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ και απο κει και περα θα πρεπει ΝΑ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΙ Ή ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ

ΞΕΡΩ πολλοι μπορουν να πουν οτι φιλε ωραια τα λες αλλα ειναι και η ******* η κριση και η ανεχια και δεν ξερω τι αλλο και δεν θα διαφωνισω καθολου.
Ομως τελικα αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι εχει μεγαλη σημασια στα ψυχολογικα/ψυχοσωματικα να εντοπισουμε ακριβως τι ειναι αυτο που μας "σκοτωνει". Απο την στιγμη που θα το εντοπισουμε μπορουμε ισως να βρουμε και λυσεις στα πλαισια του εφικτου.

----------


## novia35

Ειναι σωστο αυτο που λεει η ψυχολογος σου. Βεβαια το ιδιο ισχυει και με τη υπερβολικη ενασχοληση με τον εαυτο μας. Καμια φορα το ν' ασχολουμαστε και με τους αλλους βοηθαει στο να μην ασχολουμαστε συνεχεια με τα δικα μας προβληματα. Λειτουργει ως μεσο αποπροσανατολισμου. Θελει τοσο οσο ομως. Οχι αυτο που κανουμε εμεις. Κοιτα φιλε μου to einai touto pali μονο οταν κανεις αυτο που ειπαμε ν' απομακρυνθεις απο τους δυναστες και ανευθυνους γονεις θα καταλαβεις αν αυτο ηταν πραγματικα το προβλημα ή αν ειναι κατι αλλο που ουτε μπορει να σου περναει απ' το μυαλο. Εγω ελεγα πως μεσα στα προβληματα που ειχα, εκτος απο τους γονεις, ηταν και η σχεση που ειχα οτι δεν περναγα καλα οτι δεν ηταν αυτο που ηθελε κτλ κτλ. Εδω και 1,5 μηνα που εχω κοψει καθε επαφη και που κανονικα θα επρεπε να νιωθω ανακουφισμενη και ελευθερη παρολα αυτα εγω νιωθω το ιδιο χαλια. Που σημαινει πως καπου αλλου ειναι το προβλημα αλλιως

----------


## ti einai touto pali

novia το προβλημα που προκυπτει μεσα απο το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ειναι η ελλειψη ελευθεριας και ανεξαρτησιας. Μιλαω για μενα. Στην ουσια δηλαδη ενω καποια στιγμη μου δωθηκε η οικονομικη ευχερεια να μπορεσω να κανω λιγο την ζωη μου βρεθηκα χωρις να το πολυκαταλαβω να κυνηγαω καποιον αλλον να ζησει την ζωη του. Και αυτος ο αλλος (η μανα μου) δεν ειναι καποιος ανθρωπος με ειδικες αναγκες που λεμε ουτε κανενα μικρο παιδι οπου εκει θα χρειαζοταν να αφιερωσεις λιγη απο την ζωη σου.
Στην κουβεντα που ειχα προχθες με την ψυχολογο μου μου ειπε (και το δεχομαι) οτι καταφερα να εντοπισω και να ξεκαθαρισω το προβλημα μου και αυτο που μενει ειναι να κανω τις οποιες διορθωτικες κινησεις.
Δηλαδη για την ψυχολογο μου "κανει κρα" οτι ο εαυτος μου χρειαζεται/απαιτει την ελευθερια του και την ανεξαρτησια του. Και ηδη εχω αργησει πολυ.
Πριν μερικα χρονια ενα πολυ στενο συγγενικο μου προσωπο που δουλευει σε ψυχιατρικες κλινικες μου ειχε μιλησει πολυ σκληρα για αυτο που εκανα. Μου ειχε πει "κοιταξε παρατα τους γονεις σου οσο ζησανε ζησανε οτι μπορει να παθουν απο το ξερο τους το κεφαλι θα το παθουν. Εσυ πρεπει να κοιταξεις τον εαυτο σου, στο τελος θα σου γαμησουν και την δικια σου ζωη ". Ομολογω οτι τοτε σχεδον θυμωσα με αυτα τα λογια. Στην πορεια αποδειχθηκε ποσο δικιο ειχε.
Και στο ξαναλεω σε μενα το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ φαινεται οτι ειναι με τους γονεις σε αλλον το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ μπορει να ειναι αλλο το ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ ειναι να καταφερεις να το εντοπισεις. Τα ψυχοσωματικα δεν ειναι κατι το αστειο τελικα. Ειναι καλο να σου συμβαινουν με την εννοια οτι ο εαυτος σου σε προειδοποιει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα , το κακο ειναι οτι εμφανιζονται "παμπονηρα" δηλαδη μπορει να σε ποναει το κεφαλι το στηθος το στομαχι κτλ και θελει αρκετη προσπαθεια να καταλαβεις οτι τελικα "δεν εχεις ογκο στο κεφαλι", "δεν παθαινεις εμφραγμα", "δεν εχεις καρκινο στο στομαχι" κτλ. . Το μονο που εχεις ειναι συσσωρευμενο αγχος και πρεπει να βρεις τι φταιει γι αυτο.
Το πως θα το αντιμετωπισεις ή ποιες ειναι οι δυνατοτητες να το αντιμετωπισεις αρχιζουν απο την στιγμη που θα το εχεις "κεντραρει" θα το εχεις στοχοποιεισει.
Εγω σαν ανθρωπος παντα δινω βαση σε γνωμες ΚΑΛΟΠΡΟΕΡΑΙΤΩΝ τριτων ανθρωπων (και εχω βρει μερικους εδω). Και αυτο γιατι ξερω οτι ενας τριτος ανθρωπος μπορει να βλεπει αυτο που σου συμβαινει "πιο ψυχρα" και μπορει να το δει πολυ πιο ευκολα να σου πει "ξερεις γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αυτο φταιει". Γιατι ξερω οτι εγω που ζω το προβλημα βρισκομαι σε συγχιση και δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω ευκολα.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Πετυχα χθες ενα παλιο σηριαλ που επαιζε ο μακαριτης ο Θανασης ο Βεγγος.
Λεει σε μια στιγμη ο Μεγας Βεγγος σε καποιον "και οπως ειπε ο Εξυπερυ στον 'Μικρο πρίγκιπα' ...* Είσαι υπεύθυνος για πάντα για αυτα που τα εκανες να σε αγαπησουν*
Αφιερωμενο στον σκυλο μου και σε αυτους που εχουν κατι που το αγαπανε και τους αγαπαει

----------


## Blue9791

Εχω καταλληξει αγαπητε τουτε οτι τελικα ισως το προβλημα να μην ειναι και τοσο πολυ οι αλλοι.
Δλδ το οτι η οικογενεια μου εβαλε φρενο στη ζωη μου εμμεσα αλλα πολυ αποτελεσματικα ειναι το 20% του προβληματος.
Το υπολοιπο 80% ηταν ο φοβος μου να φυγω και να κανω κατι με τη ζωη μου.
Κρυβομουν πισω απο το "που να αφησω τη μαμα" αργοτερα "που να αφησω τι γιαγια ειναι και μεγαλη γυναικα".
Ο νορμαλ νους τα μοιραζει και τα βαζει στη θεση τους.
Ο φοβισμενος νους κρυβεται πισω απο τις ενοχές του, κλεινει και τα ματια και αφηνει τον εαυτο του πρωτιστως και τους αλλους να τον τρωνε ζωντανο.
Η κολαση ειναι εν μερει οι αλλοι.
Πρωτιστως εμεις ειμαστε αλλα και φτιαχνουμε τη δικη μας μοναδικη και βολικη κολαση.

----------


## Blue9791

Εχω καταλληξει αγαπητε τουτε οτι τελικα ισως το προβλημα να μην ειναι και τοσο πολυ οι αλλοι.
Δλδ το οτι η οικογενεια μου εβαλε φρενο στη ζωη μου εμμεσα αλλα πολυ αποτελεσματικα ειναι το 20% του προβληματος.
Το υπολοιπο 80% ηταν ο φοβος μου να φυγω και να κανω κατι με τη ζωη μου.
Κρυβομουν πισω απο το "που να αφησω τη μαμα" αργοτερα "που να αφησω τι γιαγια ειναι και μεγαλη γυναικα".
Ο νορμαλ νους τα μοιραζει και τα βαζει στη θεση τους.
Ο φοβισμενος νους κρυβεται πισω απο τις ενοχές του, κλεινει και τα ματια και αφηνει τον εαυτο του πρωτιστως και τους αλλους να τον τρωνε ζωντανο.
Η κολαση ειναι εν μερει οι αλλοι.
Πρωτιστως εμεις ειμαστε αλλα και φτιαχνουμε τη δικη μας μοναδικη και βολικη κολαση.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Εχω καταλληξει αγαπητε τουτε οτι τελικα ισως το προβλημα να μην ειναι και τοσο πολυ οι αλλοι.
> Δλδ το οτι η οικογενεια μου εβαλε φρενο στη ζωη μου εμμεσα αλλα πολυ αποτελεσματικα ειναι το 20% του προβληματος.
> Το υπολοιπο 80% ηταν ο φοβος μου να φυγω και να κανω κατι με τη ζωη μου.
> Κρυβομουν πισω απο το "που να αφησω τη μαμα" αργοτερα "που να αφησω τι γιαγια ειναι και μεγαλη γυναικα".
> Ο νορμαλ νους τα μοιραζει και τα βαζει στη θεση τους.
> Ο φοβισμενος νους κρυβεται πισω απο τις ενοχές του, κλεινει και τα ματια και αφηνει τον εαυτο του πρωτιστως και τους αλλους να τον τρωνε ζωντανο.
> Η κολαση ειναι εν μερει οι αλλοι.
> Πρωτιστως εμεις ειμαστε αλλα και φτιαχνουμε τη δικη μας μοναδικη και βολικη κολαση.


Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνισω. Καθοτι αυτα που λες περι "φοβισμενου νου" τα εχω ψαξει εδω και καιρο και τα εχω αναλυσει και με την ψυχολογο μου.
Οχι Blue δεν ειμαι "χεστης" η "μαμακιας" απλα δεν εχω καμμια μα καμμια ορεξη να αφησω την κατασταση με την μανα μου ανεξελεγκτη γιατι δεν εχω καμμια μα καμμια ορεξη να την ξανατρεχω στα νοσοκομεια και να ξημεροβραδιαζομαι εκει γιατι η κολογρια αντι να παρει πχ 10mg υπνωτικο πηρε 30 ή αντι να παρει 5mg αγχολυτικο (tavor) πηρε 15 και βαρεσε overdose.
Τα εχει κανει και με ιδιαιτερη ανεση θα το ξαναεκανε ευχαριστως (εχει ιδιαιτερη "αγαπη" στα αγχολυτικα και τα υπνωτικα)
Μπορει καποιοι να ειναι "σταρχιδιστες" να βλεπουν ας πουμε τον αλλον να εχει πεσει κατω και να παραλυρει(σου λεω για πραματα που μου εχουν συμβει) και να πουν "καλα να παθεις ποιος σου ειπε να παρεις τοσα χαπια". Εμενα σαν ανθρωπο δυστυχως η ευτυχως αυτο δεν μου ταιριαζει
Αν εννοεις σαν "φοβισμενο νου" το οτι εζησα στο παρελθον αθλιες καταστασεις με την μανα μου και φοβαμαι μην ξανασυμβουν τοτε ναι ειμαι ενας "φοβισμενος νους".
Αυτο που ψαχνω ειναι η καλυτερη ενδιαμεση λυση η λυση που θα μου ταιριαζει και θα με ικανοποιει που λεει η ψυχολογος μου. Χρειαζεται καποιος χρονος μεχρι να την βρω αλλα πιστευω οτι ειμαι στο τελικο σταδιο. Ηδη τους ξεκαθαρισα οτι απο τον επομενο μηνα αρχιζω την σταδιακη αποχωριση , οικονομικα ειμαι ετοιμος, το μονο μου διλλημα ειναι η πολη που θα νοικιασω και μαλλον "κερδιζει" η γειτονικη χωρα. Θα μου πεις "καλα ρε μαλακα λειτουργεις βαση σχεδιου δειξε λιγο αυθορμιτισμο σηκω και φυγε τωρα αν γινεται" αστο μετα απο μια ηλικια θελεις οι κινησεις σου να ειναι σταθερες και σιγουρες. Αλλωστε οπως λεει και η ψυχολογος μου (και το πιστευω) καλο ειναι να ακους γνωμες αλλονων αλλα στο τελος εσυ εισαι αυτος που θα αποφασισει γιατι πρωτα απο ολους εσυ ξερεις το καλυτερο για τον εαυτο σου.
Ισως αν μου ελεγες για τα ποσοστα 80 - 20 αλλα ακριβως αναποδα τοτε πιθανως θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου.
*Πιστευω να ημουν εντος του θεματος γιατι το κειμενο σου ηταν αρκετα γενικοφιλοσοφικο για μενα και ισως αντιληφθηκα λαθος νοηματα

----------


## Blue9791

> Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνισω. Καθοτι αυτα που λες περι "φοβισμενου νου" τα εχω ψαξει εδω και καιρο και τα εχω αναλυσει και με την ψυχολογο μου.
> Οχι Blue δεν ειμαι "χεστης" η "μαμακιας" απλα δεν εχω καμμια μα καμμια ορεξη να αφησω την κατασταση με την μανα μου ανεξελεγκτη γιατι δεν εχω καμμια μα καμμια ορεξη να την ξανατρεχω στα νοσοκομεια και να ξημεροβραδιαζομαι εκει γιατι η κολογρια αντι να παρει πχ 10mg υπνωτικο πηρε 30 ή αντι να παρει 5mg αγχολυτικο (tavor) πηρε 15 και βαρεσε overdose.
> Τα εχει κανει και με ιδιαιτερη ανεση θα το ξαναεκανε ευχαριστως (εχει ιδιαιτερη "αγαπη" στα αγχολυτικα και τα υπνωτικα)
> Μπορει καποιοι να ειναι "σταρχιδιστες" να βλεπουν ας πουμε τον αλλον να εχει πεσει κατω και να παραλυρει(σου λεω για πραματα που μου εχουν συμβει) και να πουν "καλα να παθεις ποιος σου ειπε να παρεις τοσα χαπια". Εμενα σαν ανθρωπο δυστυχως η ευτυχως αυτο δεν μου ταιριαζει
> Αν εννοεις σαν "φοβισμενο νου" το οτι εζησα στο παρελθον αθλιες καταστασεις με την μανα μου και φοβαμαι μην ξανασυμβουν τοτε ναι ειμαι ενας "φοβισμενος νους".
> Αυτο που ψαχνω ειναι η καλυτερη ενδιαμεση λυση η λυση που θα μου ταιριαζει και θα με ικανοποιει που λεει η ψυχολογος μου. Χρειαζεται καποιος χρονος μεχρι να την βρω αλλα πιστευω οτι ειμαι στο τελικο σταδιο. Ηδη τους ξεκαθαρισα οτι απο τον επομενο μηνα αρχιζω την σταδιακη αποχωριση , οικονομικα ειμαι ετοιμος, το μονο μου διλλημα ειναι η πολη που θα νοικιασω και μαλλον "κερδιζει" η γειτονικη χωρα. Θα μου πεις "καλα ρε μαλακα λειτουργεις βαση σχεδιου δειξε λιγο αυθορμιτισμο σηκω και φυγε τωρα αν γινεται" αστο μετα απο μια ηλικια θελεις οι κινησεις σου να ειναι σταθερες και σιγουρες. Αλλωστε οπως λεει και η ψυχολογος μου (και το πιστευω) καλο ειναι να ακους γνωμες αλλονων αλλα στο τελος εσυ εισαι αυτος που θα αποφασισει γιατι πρωτα απο ολους εσυ ξερεις το καλυτερο για τον εαυτο σου.
> Ισως αν μου ελεγες για τα ποσοστα 80 - 20 αλλα ακριβως αναποδα τοτε πιθανως θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου.
> *Πιστευω να ημουν εντος του θεματος γιατι το κειμενο σου ηταν αρκετα γενικοφιλοσοφικο για μενα και ισως αντιληφθηκα λαθος νοηματα


Καταρχην χαλαρωσε δεν κανω επιθεση σε κανεναν ή μαλλον επιτιθεμαι σε ολους και σε μενα πρωτη.
Θεωρω και μιλαω για τον εαυτο μου πρωτα απ'ολα οτι αν δεν ειχα φοβισμενο νου ο οποιος ναι δημιουργηθηκε απο αλλους, δεν θα ειχα παρουσιασει φοβικη συμπεριφορα η οποια συντηρηθηκε και απο τους αλλους αλλα και απο μενα και θα εφευγα στα 20 μου απο το περιβαλλον που με επνιγε.
Με βολευε ομως και λιγο. Το αλμα θελει κοτσια που τα εχουμε μεταξυ 20-30 το πολυ.
Μετα παλι γινεται αλλα θελει οχταπλασια προσπαθεια.
Βεβαια μπορει να ειναι πιο συνειδητο αρα και να το εκτιμησω περισσοτερο, γεγονος αυτο.
Αλλα και παλι θεωρω οτι οι ζωες μας οριζονται απο εμας.
Απλα αλλοι ξυπνανε νωρις και το βλεπουνε και την κανουνε και αλλοι οπως εγω ξυπνανε τωρα που μιλαμε.
Μην παιρνεις τιποτα προσωπικα.
Τη δικη μου αληθεια λεω, την ακρως υποκειμενικη.

----------


## Blue9791

εγραψα μια απαντηση αλλα δεν δημοσιευτηκε ποτε...
αυριο παλι.

----------


## Blue9791

οκ εμφανιστηκε.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

καλα το δικο σου μηνυμα εμφανιστηκε το δικο μου που χαθηκε το καημενο... :Frown:  Και το ειχα "φτιαξει" τοσο ωραιο μεχρι και...φιογκακι του ειχα βαλει. Θα ξαναγραψω αργοτερα

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Καταρχην χαλαρωσε δεν κανω επιθεση σε κανεναν ή μαλλον επιτιθεμαι σε ολους και σε μενα πρωτη.
> Θεωρω και μιλαω για τον εαυτο μου πρωτα απ'ολα οτι αν δεν ειχα φοβισμενο νου ο οποιος ναι δημιουργηθηκε απο αλλους, δεν θα ειχα παρουσιασει φοβικη συμπεριφορα η οποια συντηρηθηκε και απο τους αλλους αλλα και απο μενα και θα εφευγα στα 20 μου απο το περιβαλλον που με επνιγε.
> Με βολευε ομως και λιγο. Το αλμα θελει κοτσια που τα εχουμε μεταξυ 20-30 το πολυ.
> Μετα παλι γινεται αλλα θελει οχταπλασια προσπαθεια.
> Βεβαια μπορει να ειναι πιο συνειδητο αρα και να το εκτιμησω περισσοτερο, γεγονος αυτο.
> Αλλα και παλι θεωρω οτι οι ζωες μας οριζονται απο εμας.
> Απλα αλλοι ξυπνανε νωρις και το βλεπουνε και την κανουνε και αλλοι οπως εγω ξυπνανε τωρα που μιλαμε.
> Μην παιρνεις τιποτα προσωπικα.
> Τη δικη μου αληθεια λεω, την ακρως υποκειμενικη.


Blue βεβαιως να δεχθω οτι εχουμε καποια ευθυνη που δεν...εντρυφησαμε τοσο στην "αλματικη".
Αλλα δεν δεχομαι τα ποσοστα σου παει και τελειωσε.
Εγω ας πουμε παρατηρω στην δουλια μου η συντρηπτικη πλειοψηφια δεν περασε ουτε κατ ελαχιστον τα "λουκια" που περναω εγω (αλλα και απο οσα ξερω και εσυ) οχι μονο τα οικογενιακα αλλα και γενικοτερα. Οταν λες "το αλμα θελει κοτσια" συμφωνω αλλα χρειαζονται και οι προυποθεσεις. Δηλαδη , τα βλεπω στη δουλια μου, η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια βολευτηκε νωρις νωρις χωρις καμμια προσπαθεια η μονη προσπαθεια που εκαναν ηταν οτι οι γονεις τους φροντισαν να κανουν ...πιτες στα κοματοσκυλα και τους βουλευταδες και αυτο ηταν. Α...Blue ετσι μπορω κι εγω να κανω οσα αλματα θελεις. Να σου δωσω κι αλλο παραδειγμα ξερω πολλους που φροντισαν να δωσουν στα παιδια τους απο 100 χιλιαρικα ευρα να πουμε τους πηραν κι ενα διαμερισματακι κι ενα καλο αυτοκινητο και τι ωραια τι καλα...Α...Blue ετσι μπορω κι εγω να κανω οσα αλματα θελεις.
Ξερω και αλλους που οι δικοι τους στησανε μια καλη επιχειρηση και καποια στιγμη τους την δωσανε....Α...Blue ετσι μπορω κι εγω να κανω οσα αλματα θελεις.
Ποσοι ειναι αυτοι? Τελικα Blue ειναι πολλοι αυτο βλεπω.
Και τωρα ερχεσαι εσυ και αυτομαστιγωνεσε και μαστιγονεις κι εμας που δεν καναμε "αλματα"
Δεν καταλαβες Blue πολλοι δεν χρειαστηκε να κανουν αλμα , τους χτισανε μια στερεη γεφυρα και απλα περασανε απεναντι.
Φευγουμε απο αυτο το θεμα και παμε επι τω οικογενειακον...
Πως λεει η παροιμια "ηταν στραβο το κλημα το εφαγε και ο γαιδαρος" ε καπως ετσι καθεται η ******* η ζωη σε καποιους. Πιστευω με καταλαβαινεις...
Ενταξει φταιω και εγω που δεν την εκανα νωρις στα 20 στα 30 αλλα τοτε θυμαμαι δεν ειχα να αντιμετωπισω τα προσθετα προβληματα με τους γερους μου. Η μαλλον επειδη ηταν πιο νεοι αυτα δεν ηταν εμφανη. Που να φανταστω εγω οτι η γρια μου να πουμε θα ρθει στιγμη που θα παιρνει 10 διαφορετικα χαπια οτι θα τα μπερδευει και γενικως θα γινεται της *******ς.
Οτι θα γινει ενα κακομαθημενο μαλακισμενο "παιδακι" που θα κανει οτι του κατεβει.
Και οταν ζεις μπροστα σου το προβλημα οι επιλογες ειναι συγκεκριμενες, η ασχολεισαι μαζι του η το παρατας και ας πεθανει. Δεν ξερω μπορει να υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που επιλεγουν το δευτερο εγω επελεξα το πρωτο. Και δεν μετανιωνω που ασχοληθηκα με την μανα μου μετανιωνω που δεν προσεξα που δεν εβαλα ορια γαμοτο. Και την πατησα... 
Και τωρα ειμαι στην λογικη "καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε" να βρω αυτα τα ορια και να δω λιγο την ζωη μου.
Στο ξαναλεω Blue αν αλλαζες τα ποσοστα ευθυνης 80 - 20 και τα εβαζες αναποδα θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γαμω το γαμοτο μου γαμω...Κουραστηκα βαρεθηκα αηδιασα με ολα αυτα που τραβαω ιδιως εδω και 2 χρονια.Βρε μπας και φταιει το ενα βρε μπας και φταιει το αλλο, να στον ενα γιατρο βγαζουμε ενα αλφα πορισμα , να στον αλλον γιατρο βγαζουμε ενα βητα πορισμα και παει λεγοντας.
Στο τελος μαζευουμε τα πορισματα τα προσθετουμε τα βαζουμε κατω και καταληγουμε σε μια τρυπα στο νερο. 
Μεχρι τωρα στα πλαισια των "ξεναγησεων" μου σε διαφορες ειδικοτητες γιατρων βγηκε ενα συμπερασμα οτι την εχω πατησει απο εντονο στρες που εκδηλωνεται με σωματικα συμπτωματα. Και να σου ψυχιατροι και να σου ψυχολογοι και βεβαιως να το δεχθω οτι το αγχος ειναι βασικος παραγοντας γι αυτα που τραβαω.
Και εχουμε καλοκαιρι και κανει ζεστη και να σου ο τουμπο ανεμιστηρας μου να βαραει μερα νυχτα. Και ενα πρωι ξυπναω πιασμενος στον σβερκο στο μισο προσωπο και στην ομοπλατη. Ωπα μαλακα λεω αυτο θυμιζει εντονα την γαμημενη την ψυξη που ειχες παθει καποτε και η οποια δεν σε "ξεχασε" ποτε. Κλεισιμο ο ανεμιστηρας και ας σκαει ο τζιτζικας εξω.
Και αρχιζουν τα κουφα και τα περιεργα. Κοιμασε το απογευμα και ξυπνας ξαφνικα και ...κρυωνεις ιδιως στις πατουσες. Λες τι εγινε γαμοτο αλλαξε ο καιρος βγαινεις εξω ο ηλιος ζεστος ζεστος και η θερμοκρασια στους καυτους βαθμους.
Καθεσε στην δουλεια εχεις την γαμημενη αισθηση οτι κρυωνεις, σε εχει παρει κι απο κατω και σου σκαει ο συναδελφος και σου λεει "τι κανεις ρε μαλακα θα σκασεις απο την ζεστη ανοιξε κανενα παραθυρο"
Εδω σε θελω μερμηγκα που περπατας λεβεντικα... Τι σκατα ειναι αυτο.
Ακριβως το ιδιο το ειχα παθει οταν επαθα την "αγχωδη διαταραχη" και ειχαμε πει τοτε μαλλον ειναι αλλη μια εκφραση του αγχους. 
Κολοκυθια τουμπανα απο οτι φαινεται τελικα αυτη η αισθηση του κρυου εχει να κανει με την γαμημενη την ψυξη που επαθα καποτε. Κοινως μου φαινεται μυοσκελετικο το προβλημα.
Μεχρι τωρα δυο ειδικοτητες γιατρων δεν επισκευτικα, ορθοπεδικο και νευρολογο. Μου φαινεται οτι δεν θα τους αφησω παραπονεμενους και απο σημερα κιολας θα παω σε εναν απο αυτους, μαλλον σε νευρολογο που ειναι και πιο "κοντα" στα ψυχολογικα. 
Απο το πρωι τραγουδαω "ο ηλιος καιει κι εγω κρυωνω" . Και ομως κρυωνω...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ξανα τα βαζουμε κατω λοιπον. Τους τελευταιους δυο μηνες παρουσιαζω μαλλον αυτο που πολλοι εδω μεσα λενε "υποτροπη". Απο τις αρχες του ετους παω σε ψυχολογο και ομολογω οτι για μια περιοδο ειχα καταφερει να βελτιωθω και να κοψω τα οποια χαπια επαιρνα. Ομως εδω και 50 περιπου ημερες αρχισα παλι να μην την παλευω και ξαναξεκινησα να παιρνω αγχολυτικο.
Το κουφο ηταν οτι για αυτη μου την υποτροπη δεν υπηρχε κανενας αρνητικος λογος για να συμβει.
Τελος παντων τις τελευταιες μερες μου ξαναεμφανιστηκαν καποια συμπτωματα (αισθημα οτι κρυωνω, νευρικοτητα, κομμαρα, την ημερα δεν εχω διαθεση για φαγητο) πραγματα που τα ζουσα τοτε με την εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη.
Οποτε την παρασκευη το πρωι δεν μου ηταν καλα και προσπαθησα να καταλαβω τι συνεβηκε τους δυο τελευταιους μηνες και ξαναστραβωσε το πραγμα.
Καταρχας ειμαι εθελοντης αιμοδοτης και στις αρχες του ιουνη εδωσα αιμα. Εξι μερες μετα πηγα εκανα γενικες εξετασεις αιματος οπου ολα ηταν καλα εκτος απο τον αιματοκριτη που ηταν 43,5 στα ορια βεβαια αλλα ελα που εγ παντα ειχα αιματοκριτη 48, 49. Επισης το χειροτερο ηταν οτι ειχα χαμηλο σιδηρο και χαμηλη φεριτινη. Το απεδωσα τοτε στο οτι μια βδομαδα πριν ειχα δωσει αιμα οποτε ειπα θα το ξαναδω σε κανενα μηνα. Ομως σιγα σιγα αρχισα να εμφανιζω συμπτωματα "αγχωδους διαταραχης" . Και εφτασα προχθες να τα ξανασκεφτω και να υποψιαστω οτι πιθανη αιτια ειναι η ελλειψη σιδηρου στο αιμα.
Πηγα κατευθειαν για εξετασεις αιματος (αιματοκριτης, σιδηρος φεριτινη). Το κακο ειναι οτι πηγα σχετικα αργα στις 11 το πρωι οποτε εμαθα μονο τον αιματοκριτη ο οποιος ειναι 41,5 παλι εντος οριων αλλα χαμηλος για τα δικα μου δεδομενα. Σιδηρο και φεριτινη θα παρω αυριο και απο οτι καταλαβαινω θα εχουν το κακο τους το χαλι.
Οποτε με βλεπω να ξαναμπλεκω με γιατρους. Χαμηλος σιδηρος και φεριτινη σε συνδιασμο με πτωση του αιματοκριτη συνηθως οδηγουν σε σιδηροπενικη αναιμια το ξερω απο την μανα μου. Οι συνηθεις αιτιες , α)απο καπου χανω αιμα (πρωτος υποπτος το γαστρεντερικο) και β) διατροφη φτωχη σε σιδηρο.
Παντως εχω την εντυπωση οτι εγω την εχω πατησει τελικα σε μεγαλο βαθμο απο την ελλειψη σιδηρου στο αιμα καθως η ελλειψη αυτη προκαλει καταστασεις που μοιαζουν ή επηρεαζουν τα ψυχολογικα καθοτι χαμηλος σιδηρος σημαινει οτι δεμ μεταφερεται αρκετο οξυγονο στα οργανα του σωματος και στον εγκεφαλο.
Τελος παντων αυριο παιρνω τα υπολοιπα αποτελεσματα και βουρ για τον παθολογο μου. Το κακο ειναι οτι αν ο σιδηρος και η φεριτινη ειναι χαμηλα δεν τον γλυτωνω τον γαστρεντερολογο και τις γαστρο -κολονο σκοπησεις παροτι εχω κανει δυο φορες στα δυο τελευταια χρονια και η εθελοντικη αιμοδοσια διακοπτεται.
Λοιπον σε τετοιες καταστασεις θες δε θες κολλαει το μυαλο τα σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια και η ψυχολογια παει κατα διαολου. Επαθα κι ενα πανικουλη το απογευμα κι ακομα να συνερθω.
"Ντοκτορ" novia εσυ που εχεις ψαχτει αρκετα με αυτα εχεις να δηλωσεις τιποτα? Ειναι το ******** το καρμα τελικα ή τιποτε αλλο...

----------


## novia35

Αχ, ti einai touto pali μου..... μεγαλα ζορια τραβας κι εσυ. Τι να πω;; Συμφωνω, εν μερει και με τους δυο, εννοω εσενα και τη Blue. Για μένα βεβαια τα ποσοστα θα ηταν διαφορετικα κι απ' των δυο, στην περιπτωση μου μαλιστα θα ελεγα ενα 55-45 μου ακουγεται ορθο, τωρα το "5 πανω, 5 κατω τινος ειν' το παραπανω" δεν εχει και πολυ σημασια, αν ειναι δικο μου ή των γονιων μου δηλαδη. Δωστε το εσεις οπου νομιζετε καλυτερα. Κι αυτο γιατι πιστευω στο νομο δρασης-αντιδρασης διοτι για να προκυψει ενα προβλημα, ναι μεν υπαρχει αυτος που ενεργει ωστε να προκαλεσει μια αντιδραση αλλα υπαρχει παντα κι αυτος που αντιδρα. Δεν ξερουμε πως θα ημασταν αν οι γονεις μας ηταν διαφορετικοι. Ξερουμε μονο αυτο που εχουμε μπροστα μας κι αυτο που ζουμε. Θελω να πω οτι το "προβλημα" ειναι και στα δυο μερη, τα ποσοστα δεν εχουν σημασια τ' αποδιδει κανεις κατα το δοκουν και κατα περιπτωση, διοτι αν ενα απο τα δυο μερη δεν ηταν "προβληματικο", δε θα ειχε παρουσιαστει εξ αρχης το προβλημα. Για αλλον μπορει αυτο που περνας να μην ηταν καν προβλημα και να θεωρει αλλα θεματα πιο σημαντικα. Παραδειγμα, κι ο αδελφος μου ζει στον ιδιο χωρο με μενα, εχει τους ιδιους γονεις, δεχεται τις ιδιες επιρροες απ' αυτους ομως ψυχοσωματικα, φοβιες και πανικους δεν εχει. Οχι πως δεν του εχουν καταστρεψει κι εκεινου τη ζωη, στο βαθμο που παρεμβαινουν και πιστεψτε με παρεμβαινουν πολυ, και στο ποσοστο που τους αναλογει αλλα αυτα που παθαινω εγω απ' τα 19 μου δεν τα παθαινει. Βεβαια εκεινος ειναι και λιγο γραψαρχιδης -ας μου επιτραπει- κι αναισθητος. Οποτε καταληγουμε σ' αυτο που ελεγε η ψυχολογος μου πως πρεπει να κανουμε απευαισθητοποιηση. Βλεπεις οτι η αναισθησια ως αμυντικος μηχανισμος λειτουργει;; Αντεγραψε την. Αλλιως παρ' το αποφαση και πες πως "εγω δεν μπορω ν' αλλαξω, το γεγονος οτι ειμαι ετσι εχει αυτες τις συνεπειες για μενα, ομως εγω δεν μπορω ή δε θελω να γινω κατι αλλο οποτε ξερω πως μεχρι να πεθανω θα ειναι ετσι για μενα τα πραγματα". Το αποδεχομαι δηλαδη. Αν δεν το αποδεχομαι τοτε πρεπει ν' αλλαξω. Πως να στο δωσω σχηματικα να το καλαβεις..... πες, πως ενα μπουκαλι ανοιγει δεξιοστροφα κι εσυ προσπαθεις να τ' ανοιξεις αριστεροστροφα, θα το κανεις μια, θα το κανεις δυο οταν διαπιστωσεις οτι παρολα αυτα δεν ανοιγει θα πρεπει να το προσπαθησεις και με τον αλλο τροπο. Αν επιμεινεις σ' αυτον και θα συνεχισεις ν' ασκεις πιεση, να χανεις ενεργεια και το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα δε θα επερχεται γιατι το μπουκαλι θα συνεχιζει να μενει κλειστο. Κι εσυ θα πιεζεις και θα πιεζεις..... Σκεψου πως αυριο μια τετοια σταση ζωης μπορει να σε θυματοποιησει απεναντι σε μια συντροφο ή και στα ιδια σου τα παιδια, ακομη και σ' ενα συναδελφο. Εγω, ας πουμε και στις αλλες μου σχεσεις περαν των γονιων μου δεχομουν αναλογες συμπεριφορες. Ειναι λοιπον ο τροπος που ενεργουν εκεινοι, που ναι μεν δεν ειναι βοηθητικος εν συγκρισει με αλλους γονεις που ειναι πολυ υποστηρικτικοι (τι να κανουμε υπαρχουν κι οι τυχεροι) ειναι ομως κατι και στο δικο μας χαρακτηρα και προσωπικοτητα, στη δικη μας αντιδραση και στη δικη μας διαχειριση των πραγματων. Τωρα θα μου πεις βεβαια και με το δικιο σου "καλη η θεωρια βρε novia αλλα πως την αλλαζεις αυτη τη ρημαδα τη διαχειρση;;" Αμ, εδω ειναι τα δυσκολα. Γιατι ακομη κι αν ηξερα τον τροπο, που δεν τον ξερω, θα ηταν ο δικος μου τροπος που πιθανον θα λειτουργουσε μονο για μενα. Αυτη ειναι λοιπον μια δουλεια που θα πρεπει κανεις δυστυχως, να την κανει μονος του. Γιατι κι εγω ξερω οτι πρεπει "να το παρω αλλιως" που λενε απλα δεν ξερω αυτο το "αλλιως" πως ειναι και πρεπει να το μαθω πριν μου φυγει κι αλλο η ζωη. Βεβαια εμενα δε με βοηθα και το πρακτικο κομματι της ζωης μου.
Εβλεπα παντοτε πετυχημενους, συμφωνα με τα δικα μου δεδομενα παντα κι οχι με το πως ενδεχομενως ενιωθαν εκεινοι για τους εαυτους τους, κι αναρωτιομουν τι δεν πηγε καλα ή δεν εκανα σωστα και εγινε η ζωη μου ετσι σκατα. Δεν εχω βγαλει ακομη απολυτο συμπερασμα και δεν ξερω αν θα βγαλω και ποτε. Ακομη το ψαχνω. Παντως εχω δει να παιζουν ολα. Εχω δει ανθρωπους απο πολυ σκατα οικογενειες να διακρινονται, εχω δει απο καλες οικογενειες να πατωνουν, εχω δει μπαζα να προοδευουν επειδη ειχαν πλατες κι εχω δει αξιους ανθρωπους να καταστρεφονται που βλεπεις οτι εχουν ικανοτητες, χαρισματα κι ομως πανε στα χαμενα. Ολα τα εχω δει.

----------


## novia35

Οσο για το προβλημα υγειας που αναφερεις εγω λεω να περιμενεις λιγακι. Κανε καμι 10αρια μερες μια διατροφη και επαναλαμβανεις τις εξετασεις. Μην πας σε κατι τοσο εξειδικευμενο απο πλευρας εξετασης αλλωστε αν ειναι κατι πολυ σοβαρο, δηλαδη αν ο παθολογος θεωρησει οτι κινδυνευεις θα σε παραπεμψει ο ιδιος. Δε σου λεω να μην το ψαξεις απλα σου λεω να μην κανεις βιαστικες κινησεις. Δεν ειναι και 30 ο αιματοκριτης. Παντως στην ιδια φαση ειμαι κι εγω περιπου αυτη την εποχη. Επειδη ειχα παθει μια σοβαρη λοιμωξη στο νεφρο το χειμωνα, πυελονεφριτιδα, κι εχω καποιες ενοχλησεις τελευταια. Περιμενω να μπει ο Σεπτεμβρης, εκτος απροοπτου και να χτυπησω ξυλο κιολας γιατι αυτο που εζησα δε θελω να το ξαναζησω, και να κανω μια επανεξεταση. Μου 'χει κολλησει ομως τωρα οτι κατι εχει το νεφρο μου. Ενστικτο;; Αγχος;; Θα φανει. Το ηξερες εσυ οτι κολικο νεφρου μπορει να παθει καποιος ακομη και λιγους μηνες μετα απο εγχειριση γιατι το φαρμακο της ναρκωσης το οποιο παρεπιπτοντως κανει 3 με 4 μερες να μεταβολιστει απ' το οργανισμο σου κανει τετοιο προβλημα;;; Το 'μαθα κι αυτο. Οπως και το σκιαγραφικο υγρο που σου χορηγουν ενδοφλεβια οταν κανεις μαγνητικη μπορει να σου πειραξει το νεφρο αν εχεις ευπαθεια.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

"Δυστυχως επτωχευσαμεν" σχετικα με τον σιδηρο και την φεριτινη (την αποθηκη σιδηρου δηλαδη). Πηρα τα αποτελεσματα και μιλαμε για την λεγομενη σιδηροπενικη αναιμια. Η μικροβιολογος με ρωτησε ποσες φορες εδωσα αιμα τον τελευται καιρο της ειπα 4 φορες σε ενα χρονο. Μου ειπε "κακως αυτο που εγινε ειναι οτι αδειασε ο οργανισμος σου απο σιδηρο". Ναι αλλα της ειπα κανεις δεν μας λεει οτι αν δινεις αιμα καθε τρεις μηνες που επιτρεπεται μπορει να επηρεαστει ο σιδηρος στο αιμα, αλλωστε τις τρεις φορες εδωσα για τις εγχειρησεις που εκανε ο πατερας μου. Τελος παντων μου ειπε οτι συνηθως οι παθολογοι δινουν χαπια σιδηρου για καποια περιοδο και ...ξαναφορτιζεις.
Παντως ειναι εντυπωσιακο γιατι η ελλειψη σιδηρου προκαλει συμπτωματα παρομεια με τα ψυχολογικα και μπορει να μην το καταλαβεις (να το ριχνεις στο αγχος να πουμε)
Παντως εμενα αυτα που επιδεινωθηκαν τους δυο τελευταιους μηνες ειναι.
1.Αισθηση οτι κρυωνω ιδιως στα ποδια παροτι σκαει ο τζιτζικας εξω.
2. Κακη διαθεση ιδιως το πρωι, νευρικοτητα, ελλειψη υπομονης.
3. Ευκολη κουραση και ωρες ωρες αισθηση οτι δεν με κραταν τα ποδια μου
4. Ξαφνικη αναγκη για νερο (ενα πραμα νομιζεις οτι θα σκασεις) και ξηροστομια.
5. Ελλειψη οξυγονοσης, δηλαδη εκει που δεν ειμαι καλα αν παρω βαθιες ανασες καλυτερευω.
Δε λεω οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα αγχους απλα πιστευω οτι αυτη η ελλειψη σιδηρου εχει παιξει τον ρολο της (θυμαμαι που μου ειχε πει και οπρωτος ψυχιατρος που πηγα να παρω σιδηρο και βιταμινη Β12 αλλα εγω τοτε δεν πηρα καθοτι τοτε ειχα χασει την μπαλα με την "αγχωδη διαταραχη".

----------


## φοβισμένη

Αρα λαμβανοντας σιδηρο θα το ξεπερασεις κ θα γεμισεις τις μπαταριες σου παλι ε;;;; Τιποτε δν ειναι λοιπον!!! Ε;;;-) :-)

Περαστικα σου γρηγορα να παρεις ξανα τα πανω σου!!!!
Να σε ρωτησω κατι μιας κ εχεις εμπειρια στο στομαχι!!!! Η εξεταση με το βαριουχο δειχνει κ τα πολυ κακα πραγματα;;;; Πιστευεις χρειαζομαι γαστροσκοπηση; Η γοπ περναει με φαρμακα;(αν κ μου ειπαν οτι δν φαινεται γοπ)ουτε ελκος,ουτε διαφραγματοκοιλη κλπ.μονο πολλα υγρα στο στομαχι!!! Αλλα το μυαλο μου κολλησε εκει !!!! Τρωω κ "ακουω" το στομαχι μου! φουσκωσε; Ποναει; Εχω συαχτη;;; Πφ,εχεις κανει θεραπεια γιαυτα;;;
Η μητερα μου ειχε πολυ πολυ χαμηλο σιδηρο κ αιματοκριτη πολλα χρονια κ ο παθολογος απορουσε πως περπαταει αλλα εκτος απο σιδηρο,επαιρνε κ βασιλικο πολτο κ τωρα ειναι περδικι!!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Αρα λαμβανοντας σιδηρο θα το ξεπερασεις κ θα γεμισεις τις μπαταριες σου παλι ε;;;; Τιποτε δν ειναι λοιπον!!! Ε;;;-) :-)
> 
> Περαστικα σου γρηγορα να παρεις ξανα τα πανω σου!!!!
> Να σε ρωτησω κατι μιας κ εχεις εμπειρια στο στομαχι!!!! Η εξεταση με το βαριουχο δειχνει κ τα *πολυ κακα πραγματα*;;;; Πιστευεις χρειαζομαι γαστροσκοπηση; Η γοπ περναει με φαρμακα;(αν κ μου ειπαν οτι δν φαινεται γοπ)ουτε ελκος,ουτε διαφραγματοκοιλη κλπ.μονο πολλα υγρα στο στομαχι!!! Αλλα το μυαλο μου κολλησε εκει !!!! Τρωω κ "ακουω" το στομαχι μου! φουσκωσε; Ποναει; Εχω συαχτη;;; Πφ,εχεις κανει θεραπεια γιαυτα;;;
> Η μητερα μου ειχε πολυ πολυ χαμηλο σιδηρο κ αιματοκριτη πολλα χρονια κ ο παθολογος απορουσε πως περπαταει αλλα εκτος απο σιδηρο,επαιρνε κ βασιλικο πολτο κ τωρα ειναι περδικι!!!!


Πρωτον για τα "πολυ κακα πραγματα" που αναφερεις να τα βγαλεις απο το μυαλο σου γιατι δεν εχεις.
Εξεταση με βαριο ειχα κανει πολυ παλια και αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτο που δειχνει "ευκολα" ειναι το ελκος και διαφραγματοκοιλη (ελκος στα νεα ελληνικα σημαινει πληγη).
Αν σου "τρωει" τοσο το μυαλο η πιο σοβαρη εξεταση ειναι η γαστροσκοπηση. Εκει ο γιατρος τα βλεπει ολα σου βγαζει και φωτογραφιες να τις εχεις για ενθυμιο :Big Grin: 
Να προσεξεις μονο (αν αποφασισεις να την κανεις) να απαιτησεις ηρεμιστικη ενεση την οποια ο γαστρεντερολογος ειναι υποχρεωμενος να σου την κανει. Αυτο γιατι μου εχει τυχει μαλακας γαστρεντερολογος που μου εκανε γαστροσκοπηση χωρις αναισθησια και θα με πεθαινε το καθηκι. 
Στον επομενο που πηγα του το ανεφερα και μου ειπε οτι θα επρεπε να τον καταγγειλω τον μαλακα. Στην δευτερη γαστροσκοπηση που εκανα με αναισθησια ουτε που καταλαβα, κρατησε μισο λεπτο και ενω εγωπεριμενα να μπει ο σωληνας με την καμερα ο γιατρος μου ειπε "αυτο ηταν τελειωσαμε".
Εχω κανει θεραπεια για γαστριτιδα και γοπ αλλωστε δινουν το ιδιο χαπι το οποιο περιοριζει την οξυτητα στο στομαχι ωστε ο οργανισμος να μπορεσει μονος του να επουλωσει την πληγη.
Παντως την ουσια τηναναφερεις αλλου "μονο πολλα υγρα στο στομαχι"... Τα ιδια μου εχουν πει και σε μενα με μια αιτια το αγχος το οποιο προκαλει αυξηση των υγρων στο στομαχι και τα κανει πιο οξινα (αλλαζει το pH που λεμε). Οποτε κοιταξε να μην αγχωνεσε, το πως γινεται αυτο κανεις δεν το ξερει ολοι εδω μεσα αυτο ψαχνουμε :Embarrassment: 
Θα πρεπει να αντιληφθεις ενα πραγμα ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑ δηλαδη αν εχεις καποιο απλο προβλημα οπως γαστριτιδα το χειροτερευει και σε κανει να "τρελενεσε"

Οσο για τον χαμηλο σιδηρο θα κανω αυριο μια επισκεψη στον παθολογο να το κουβεντιασω μιας και αυριο εχω και ραντεβου με την ψυχολογο μου (βρισκονται στο ιδιο κτηριο). Αααα ολα και ολα εγω φροντιζω τους γιατρους μου να τους εχω ολους σε ενα κτηριο ωστε να μην κουραζομαι :Wink:

----------


## φοβισμένη

Σ ευχαριστω για την ενεση αυτοπεποιθησης ειλικρινα κ ευχομαι ολα να ειναι καλα για σενα απο αυριο που θα δεις κ τους δυο γιατρους σου!!! Ωραια η επιλογη να τους εχεις κοντα(να το προσεξω κ εγω χαχα)ξερεις τι γινεται; Ολοι μου ειπαν οτι δν μου χρειαζεται γαστροσκοπηση κ οτι δν κανουν χωρις σοβαρο λογο!!!!! Τελοσπαντων ελπιζω να ξεκολλησω!!!!(ναι για τα πολλα υγρα στο στομαχι μου ειπαν στρες κ αγχος κομμενα καθως κ ιντερνετ με συμπτωματα!!!!)κ η παλλινδρομηση μου ειπαν φαινεται με το βαριουχο γευμα!!!!
Καλη αποθηκευση σιδηρου κ παλι σ ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## novia35

Ti einai touto μολις ειχα μια ασχημη κριση κι επειδη νομιζω οτι καποια σχεση εχει με το στομαχι μου κι εσυ τα 'χεις ψαξει τα γαστρεντερικα ηθελα να μου πεις μια γνωμη. Ειμαι ξαπλωμενη και παρακολουθω τηλεοραση. Ειμαι ηρεμη και παρακολουθω το θεμα της συζητησης μ' ενδιαφερον. "Μοναξια" αυτο ειναι το θεμα. Γιατι καποια ατομα μενουμε ειτε απο επιλογη, ειτε απο αναγκη. Στη συζητηση μου φερνει καποιες σκεψεις σε σχεση με μενα και την τελευταια μου σχεση. Δεν κανω ομως οργισμενες ή αγχωτικες σκεψεις που να δικαιολογουν καποιο συναισθημα, απλα συμπερασματικες. Ξαφνικα νιωθω κατι σα σεισμο. Ενα εντονο τρανταγμα, σα σπασμο αλλα στιγμιαιο. Θολωνουν ολα. Ζαλαδα. Πρεπει να εχω ανεβασει και πιεση γιατι νιωθω ενα πολυ εντονο σφιξιμο στα κεφαλι σα να θελει να εκραγει. Η καρδια χτυπαει εντονα αλλα οχι γρηγορα. Απλα χτυπαει δυνατα. Με πιανει κομπος στο λαιμο. Οι μυες σ' ολο μου το σωμα εχουν σφιχτει. Ανακατευομαι. Πρωτη κινηση να βρω τα εφημερευοντα. Εχω φαει ενα κομματι κεικ με κανελλα και γαρυφαλλο λιγα λεπτα πριν την αδιαθεσια αυτη και το συνδυαζω τωρα που εχω ηρεμησει λιγο, στο μυαλο μου. Μηπως με πειραξε αυτο που εφαγα διατροφικα;; Μπορει κατι στομαχικο να σου κανει τοσο μεγαλη αδιαθεσια;; Τωρα εχω ενα μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι και μ' εχει πιασει ενα ακαταπαυστο χασμουρητο κοντευουν να μου φυγουν τα σαγονια ενω δε νυσταζω. Τα 'χει παιξει το νευρικο μου συστημα μαλλον.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Ti einai touto μολις ειχα μια ασχημη κριση κι επειδη νομιζω οτι καποια σχεση εχει με το στομαχι μου κι εσυ τα 'χεις ψαξει τα γαστρεντερικα ηθελα να μου πεις μια γνωμη. Ειμαι ξαπλωμενη και παρακολουθω τηλεοραση. Ειμαι ηρεμη και παρακολουθω το θεμα της συζητησης μ' ενδιαφερον. "Μοναξια" αυτο ειναι το θεμα. Γιατι καποια ατομα μενουμε ειτε απο επιλογη, ειτε απο αναγκη. Στη συζητηση μου φερνει καποιες σκεψεις σε σχεση με μενα και την τελευταια μου σχεση. Δεν κανω ομως οργισμενες ή αγχωτικες σκεψεις που να δικαιολογουν καποιο συναισθημα, απλα συμπερασματικες. Ξαφνικα νιωθω κατι σα σεισμο. Ενα εντονο τρανταγμα, σα σπασμο αλλα στιγμιαιο. Θολωνουν ολα. Ζαλαδα. Πρεπει να εχω ανεβασει και πιεση γιατι νιωθω ενα πολυ εντονο σφιξιμο στα κεφαλι σα να θελει να εκραγει. Η καρδια χτυπαει εντονα αλλα οχι γρηγορα. Απλα χτυπαει δυνατα. Με πιανει κομπος στο λαιμο. Οι μυες σ' ολο μου το σωμα εχουν σφιχτει. Ανακατευομαι. Πρωτη κινηση να βρω τα εφημερευοντα. Εχω φαει ενα κομματι κεικ με κανελλα και γαρυφαλλο λιγα λεπτα πριν την αδιαθεσια αυτη και το συνδυαζω τωρα που εχω ηρεμησει λιγο, στο μυαλο μου. Μηπως με πειραξε αυτο που εφαγα διατροφικα;; Μπορει κατι στομαχικο να σου κανει τοσο μεγαλη αδιαθεσια;; Τωρα εχω ενα μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι και μ' εχει πιασει ενα ακαταπαυστο χασμουρητο κοντευουν να μου φυγουν τα σαγονια ενω δε νυσταζω. Τα 'χει παιξει το νευρικο μου συστημα μαλλον.


Παρεπιπτοντως την εκπομπη την ειδα κι εγω στην τιβι. Πολυ καλη η διακριση αναμεσα στην μοναχικοτητα (επιλογη) και στην μοναξια (οχι επιλογη). Απο οτι καταλαβαινω ατομα σαν εμας πρεπει να αποφευγουν την μοναξια. Το συζητησα και με την ψυχολογο μου και καταληξαμε στο οτι η μοναξια προκαλει μια ηλιθια παραξενη κατασταση ενω δηλαδη καταλαβαινεις οτι σε "σκοτωνει" παρολα αυτα την αφηνεις να σε παρασυρει σε χειροτερες καταστασεις που επιδεινωνουν τα ψυχοσωματικα και κατ επεκταση προκαλει και πανικους. Γνωμη της ψυχολογου αλλα και δικια μου ειναι να βρεις καποιον να μιλησεις να πιεις ενα καφε ή αν δεν γινεται βγες εξω κανε μια βολτα. Αυτο γιατι πρεπει να σπασεις τον κυκλο της μοναξιας και εστω και με μια βολτα εξω βλεποντας μονο αλλους ανθρωπους μειωνεται το αισθημα της μοναξιας. Αυτα ολα στην θεωρια ...στην πραξη αν σε εχει πιασει και κριση πανικου που ορεξη για βολτες.
Οσο γι αυτο που επαθες μαλλον ειναι κριση πανικου, δηλαδη η αρνητικες σκεψεις ενεργοποιουν το ασυνειδητο αυτο διοχετευει το αγχος στο σωμα και φυσικα το αγχος δεν ειναι ηλιθιο βρισκει τον πιο ευκολο δρομο σε χτυπαει εκει που εχεις ευαισθησια (στομαχι, κεφαλι κτλ).
Το σαββατοκυριακο που περασε ημουν ενα χαλι και μισο γιατι αγχωθηκα με το θεμα της ελλειψηςσιδηρου που εχω. Καταλαβαινα οτι ειχα αναγκη να μιλησω σε καποιον ειπα να παρω τηλεφωνο δυο φιλους αλλα βαριομουνα και στο τελος πηρα το αυτοκινητο και κατεβηκα στην πολη να παιξω τζοκερ. Πραγματι αυτη η κινηση σιγα σιγα με βοηθησε να ηρεμισω.
Τελος πηγα και στον παθολογο του εδειξα τις εξετασεις με τον χαμηλο σιδηρο και μου ζητησε γαστροσκοπηση καλου κακου παροτι πιστευει οτι ευθυνονται οι 4 φορες που εδωσα αιμα σε ενα χρονο. Εκλεισα ραντεβου την πεμπτη στις 12.30 κανω την 4η μου γαστροσκοπηση. Τι να μου ευχηθω γαμοτο...να τις εκατοστισω δεν μου φαινεται καλη ευχη :Confused:

----------


## φοβισμένη

Φιλε μου καλε,ευχομαι να ναι πραγματικα απο το οτι εδωσες αιμα 4φορες!!!! Παλι γαστροσκοπηση; Να ρωτησω κατι; Δν ειναι ισχυρη για ενα χρονο τουλαχιστον η γαστροσκοπηση;;; Γιατι να κανεις κ αλλη;;;;;
Επισης εχω παρατηρησει οτι η μοναξια ειναι το χειροτερο μου!!!! Οταν ειμαι μονη τρελαινομαι!!!
Αυριο θα παω δυστυχως σε 3ο γαστρεντερολογο να του δειξω τα αποτελεσμετα των εξετασεων κ να ρωτησω ανχρειαζομαι γαστροσκοπηση γιατι κοντευω να τρελαθω!!!

----------


## hapydays

> Φιλε μου καλε,ευχομαι να ναι πραγματικα απο το οτι εδωσες αιμα 4φορες!!!! Παλι γαστροσκοπηση; Να ρωτησω κατι; Δν ειναι ισχυρη για ενα χρονο τουλαχιστον η γαστροσκοπηση;;; Γιατι να κανεις κ αλλη;;;;;
> Επισης εχω παρατηρησει οτι η μοναξια ειναι το χειροτερο μου!!!! Οταν ειμαι μονη τρελαινομαι!!!
> Αυριο θα παω δυστυχως σε 3ο γαστρεντερολογο να του δειξω τα αποτελεσμετα των εξετασεων κ να ρωτησω ανχρειαζομαι γαστροσκοπηση γιατι κοντευω να τρελαθω!!!



ελα!!! αφου σου περασαν οι πονοι! γιατι?

----------


## φοβισμένη

Γιατι μου ξαναρθαν!!!! Παει τρελαινομαι μαλλον!!!! Κ οχι τπτ αλλα τι θα του πω αυριο του ανθρωπου; Πηγα σε 2γιατρους αλλα δν ικανοποιηθηκα;;;; Θα με παρει για τρελη ε;;;;

----------


## hapydays

> Γιατι μου ξαναρθαν!!!! Παει τρελαινομαι μαλλον!!!! Κ οχι τπτ αλλα τι θα του πω αυριο του ανθρωπου; Πηγα σε 2γιατρους αλλα δν ικανοποιηθηκα;;;; Θα με παρει για τρελη ε;;;;


δν τρελαινεσαι κοριτσακι μου! απλα θα πεις οτι θα ηθελες κ τη δικη του αποψη... αλλα,γιατι να πας? αχ! δν ξερω πια!!! ειλικρινα εχω κουραστει... παω να σου πω πραγματα που ουτε εγω δν τα τηρω!!! εχω μπλοκαρει απιστευτα σημερα! μου φταινε τα παντα!!! ουφφφ!!!

----------


## novia35

> Οσο γι αυτο που επαθες μαλλον ειναι κριση πανικου, δηλαδη η αρνητικες σκεψεις ενεργοποιουν το ασυνειδητο αυτο διοχετευει το αγχος στο σωμα και φυσικα το αγχος δεν ειναι ηλιθιο βρισκει τον πιο ευκολο δρομο σε χτυπαει εκει που εχεις ευαισθησια (στομαχι, κεφαλι κτλ).


Πρεπει ν' αλλαξουμε ζωη και αμεσα γιατι δε μας βλεπω καλα. Καθολου καλα. Και προσεξε το θεμα της αιμοδοσιας. Να βοηθησουμε κοσμο κανωντας κακο στον εαυτο μας δε λεει. Εγω παντως δεν ειμαι στα καλα μου τελευταια. Δε θελω να σου γραψω τι σκεφτομαι γιατι θα με βρισεις που σκεφτομαι ετσι.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Φιλε μου καλε,ευχομαι να ναι πραγματικα απο το οτι εδωσες αιμα 4φορες!!!! Παλι γαστροσκοπηση; Να ρωτησω κατι; Δν ειναι ισχυρη για ενα χρονο τουλαχιστον η γαστροσκοπηση;;; Γιατι να κανεις κ αλλη;;;;;
> Επισης εχω παρατηρησει οτι η μοναξια ειναι το χειροτερο μου!!!! Οταν ειμαι μονη τρελαινομαι!!!
> Αυριο θα παω δυστυχως σε 3ο γαστρεντερολογο να του δειξω τα αποτελεσμετα των εξετασεων κ να ρωτησω ανχρειαζομαι γαστροσκοπηση γιατι κοντευω να τρελαθω!!!


Την τελευταια γαστροσκοπηση (και κολονοσκοπηση) την εκανα πριν 15 μηνες περιπου. Βασικα ο παθολογος θελει να αποκλεισει καθε περιπτωση να εχει ερεθιστει το στομαχι μου (ειτε απλη γαστριτιδα ειτε μικρο ελκος/ γαστροραγια) γιατι αν ειναι να μου δωσει σιδηρο σε χαπια η αμπουλες αυτος μπορει να ερεθισει ακομα περισσοτερο το στομαχι και τα πραματα να γινουν χειροτερα απο καλυτερα. Η κολονοσκοπηση που εκανα με "καλυπτει" για 5 χρονια οποτε δε χρειαζεται να ξανακανω.
Και τωρα να γινω λιγο "κακος" μαζι σου. Κανεις ενα λαθος για μενα, γυριζεις γυρω γυρω απο το ζητημα που σε απασχολει. Δηλαδη αν θεωρεις οτι εχεις κατι στο στομαχι πας κανεις μια γαστροσκοπηση και ξεκαθαριζεις την κατασταση και σου φευγει και το αγχος. Με το που πας απο τον ενα γιατρο στον αλλον απλα αγχωνεσε περισσοτερο και ξοδευεσε περισσοτερο. Τα εχω κανει κι εγω γι αυτο στο λεω.
Απο εκει και περα , παλι γνωμη μου, αφου δεν θα βρεθει κατι πρεπει να αντιληφθεις οτι σε επηρεαζει σωματικα το αγχος. Και αφου απο οτι θυμαμαι δεν σου χρειαζονται ακομα χαπια αγχολυτικα κτλ. βρες εναν καλο ψυχολογο (οχι ψυχιατρο) και ξεκινα αγχοθεραπεια. Θελει λιγο χρονο αλλα απο το να πηγαινεις απο τον ενα γιατρο στον αλλον και να στεναχωριεσε καλυτερα ενας ψυχολογος που θα σε βοηθησει να ηρεμισεις.

----------


## φοβισμένη

καλημερα κι ευχαριστω πολυ που γινεσαι ¨κακος¨μαζι μου!!! αυτο μου χρειαζεται μαλλον!!!! δεν ξερω τελικα τι θα κανω!! σ ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου!! να σου πω την αληθεια τις περιμενω πως και πως! μου λειτουργουν αρκετα αγχολυτικα οσο και να μη φαινεται!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> *Πρεπει ν' αλλαξουμε ζωη και αμεσα γιατι δε μας βλεπω καλα*. Καθολου καλα. Και προσεξε το θεμα της αιμοδοσιας. Να βοηθησουμε κοσμο κανωντας κακο στον εαυτο μας δε λεει. Εγω παντως δεν ειμαι στα καλα μου τελευταια. Δε θελω να σου γραψω τι σκεφτομαι γιατι θα με βρισεις που σκεφτομαι ετσι.


Εμ το λες εσυ το λεω εγω οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουμε ζωη αλλα τι κανουμε? Εμενα η λογικη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να βρω καπου να "πατησω" και να ειναι και σταθερα. Τωρα ψυχολογος θα ειναι αυτος που θα βοηθησει ,χαπια για μια περιοδο, θα βρω μονος μου τους τροπους και τις δυναμεις οπως και να ειναι πρεπει να ...μπει ενας πατος στο βαρελι. Απο εκει και περα θα αρχισουμε να σκαρφαλωνουμε σιγα σιγα προς τα πανω.
Οσο για το τι σκεφτεσε ενας απο τους καλυτερους τροπους εκτονωσης λενε οι ψυχολογοι ειναι να το γραψεις αν οχι εδω στειλτο σε π.μ.

----------


## φοβισμένη

Πηγα τελικα κ μου ειπε οτι λογω αγχους γεμιζει αερα το εντερο κ γιαυτο νιωθω ετσι η κ το στομαχι ακομη! Κ αφου λεει δν με επεισε το βαριουχο κ ο υπερηχος να κανω αναλυση κοπρανων οχι οτι πιστευει οτι θα βρεθειτκατι αλλα για να μου φυγει! Αποφασισα λοιπον να μην κανω κ να αποσπασω οπως με συμβουλεψες την προσξοχη μου απο κει!!! Θα επικεντρωθω σε ευχαριστα πραγματα κ θαυρεφομαι κανονικα εφοσον αποδεδειγμενα πια ειμαι υγιης!!!! Προφανως χρειαζεται χρονο το σωμα μου να αποσυμπιεστει ετσι οπως πιεστηκε δυο μηνες τωρα!!!! Αυτα!!!
Εσυ εισαι καλα;;;

----------


## hapydays

> Πηγα τελικα κ μου ειπε οτι λογω αγχους γεμιζει αερα το εντερο κ γιαυτο νιωθω ετσι η κ το στομαχι ακομη! Κ αφου λεει δν με επεισε το βαριουχο κ ο υπερηχος να κανω αναλυση κοπρανων οχι οτι πιστευει οτι θα βρεθειτκατι αλλα για να μου φυγει! Αποφασισα λοιπον να μην κανω κ να αποσπασω οπως με συμβουλεψες την προσξοχη μου απο κει!!! Θα επικεντρωθω σε ευχαριστα πραγματα κ θαυρεφομαι κανονικα εφοσον αποδεδειγμενα πια ειμαι υγιης!!!! Προφανως χρειαζεται χρονο το σωμα μου να αποσυμπιεστει ετσι οπως πιεστηκε δυο μηνες τωρα!!!! Αυτα!!!
> Εσυ εισαι καλα;;;


δυστυχως το γαστρεντερικο ειναι ενα! κ αυτα τα δυο (στομαχι,εντερο) πανε μαζι...ξεκιναει το ενα κ συνεχιζει κ το αλλο....πονους!!!! η απαντηση του γιατρου ηχει στα αυτια μου... αυτα πανε μαζι!!!!
το κακο ειναι οτι τα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι σν το διακοπτη με τη λαμπα! οταν πατας το διακοπτη (γεγονος,σκεψη κτλ) η λαμπα αναβει (ψυχοσωματικα)! το κακο ειναι οτι κ να κλεισεις το "διακοπτη", αν πας να αγγιξεις τη λαμπα ακομα θα καιει... 
καθε τι Θελει το χρονο του λοιπον...!! αν διαθεσουμε στν εαυτο μας αυτο το χρονο ισως να καταφερουμε πολλα!!!

----------


## φοβισμένη

Κ εμενα τωρα που μου καρφωθηκε καρκινος στα εντερα;;;; Πω θεε μου τι τραβαω!!!!

----------


## φοβισμένη

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Β Ο Η Θ Ε Ι Α!!!! Πνιγομαι!!! Θεε μου ας μου στειλει καποιος μια κουβεντα!!!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ρε συ "συναδελφισσα στα ζορια" τι κανεις? Εγω σου λεω οτι ενας δρομος για να σταματησεις να σκεφτεσε χιλια δυο πραματα που δεν εχεις ειναι να πας μια πρωτη επισκεψη σε ψυχολογο να το κουβεντιασεις να σε βοηθησει να ηρεμισεις και εσυ αφηνεσε να παρασυρθεις απο τα διαφορα μικροπονακια που εχεις. ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΠ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ. ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ. 
Δηλαδη τωρα τι καταφερες... σου καρφωθηκε στο μυαλο καρκινος στα εντερα και επαθες πανικο. Αυριο θα σκεφτεις κατι αλλο θα παθεις χειροτερο πανικο . Αυτο το πραμα σταματημο δεν εχει να ξερεις. Το εχω ζησει εχω παει σε δεκαδες γιατρους το αποτελεσμα ...σημαντικο ρολο στους πονους μου παιζει το αγχος. Το ξερω το ζω και το πιστευω. Να στο κανω σε ποσοστα αν εχω ενα πονο 10% να πουμε οι κακες σκεψεις και το στρες τον κανουν 100% και αμα παθω και πανικο γινεται 1000%.
Θα σου πω αυτο που μου ειπε ενας ψυχιατρος. "Τωρα σε ποναει το εντερο και το στομαχι πιο παλια σε πονουσε λιγοτερο ακομα πιο παλια απλα σε ενοχλουσε...αν αφησεις το αγχος να σε κανει οτι θελει σε λιγο καιρο θα αρχισει να σε ποναει και το στηθος και το κεφαλι...Γι αυτο σου λεω ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ.
Απο την στιγμη που πηγες σε τρεις γαστρεντερολογους και δεν σου βρισκουν κατι τοτε σκεψου οτι φταιει το αγχος. Και αυτοι που βοηθανε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι οι ψυχολογοι και οι ψυχιατροι.
Εγινα "κακος" μαζι σου αλλα σε παρακαλω ψαξτο λιγο με το αγχος.

----------


## φοβισμένη

καλημερα ! πραγματικα κρεμομαι απ το λαπτοπ για μια σου απαντηση! 
με φοβισε ρε συ αυτος που μου εγραψε αυτη την εξεταση κοπρανων! αν δλδ δεν ειναι κατι γιατι μου το εγραψε;;;
κοιτα κανω ψυχοθεραπεια απλως τωρα εδω κι ενα μηνα λειπει σε αδεια ο ψυχιατρος μου και θα επιστρεψει την αλλη εβδομαδα! ειναι η πρωτη μου δουλεια μολις γυρισει! το ξερω αυτο με το αγχος οτι επηρεαζει αλλα οταν μου συμβαινει δεν το ελεγχω! 
δεν εχω αιμα ουτε ο αιματορκιτης μου ειναι χαμηλος τοτε γιατι μου εγραψε την εξεταση αυτη;;;;;;;;;;;; θα τρελαθω ε;;; και οχι τιποτε τωρα πρεπει και να ηρεμησω μεχρι αυριο το πρωι!!!
σ ευχαριστω και δεν εισαι καθολου κακος εισαι οτι μου χρειαζεται αυτη τη στιγμη!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

την εξεταση κοπρανων την ζητανε για να δουν αν υπαρχει αιμα . Ειναι ο απλος τροπος για να καταλαβουν αν υπαρχει καποια πληγη που ομως δεν σημαινει τιποτε κακο αν υπαρχουν ιχνη αιματος γιατι συνηθως ειναι απο αιμορροιδες. Σε σενα δεν θα υπαρχει τιποτε θα δεις. Τι να πω εγω δηλαδη που σε 5 λεπτα φευγω για γαστροσκοπηση να αρχισω να φανταζομαι διαφορα , ενταξει εχω κι εγω το αγχος μου αλλα προσπαθω να μη το σκεφτομαι αλλωστε σε δυο ωρες θα ξερω.

----------


## hapydays

> την εξεταση κοπρανων την ζητανε για να δουν αν υπαρχει αιμα . Ειναι ο απλος τροπος για να καταλαβουν αν υπαρχει καποια πληγη που ομως δεν σημαινει τιποτε κακο αν υπαρχουν ιχνη αιματος γιατι συνηθως ειναι απο αιμορροιδες. Σε σενα δεν θα υπαρχει τιποτε θα δεις. Τι να πω εγω δηλαδη που σε 5 λεπτα φευγω για γαστροσκοπηση να αρχισω να φανταζομαι διαφορα , ενταξει εχω κι εγω το αγχος μου αλλα προσπαθω να μη το σκεφτομαι αλλωστε σε δυο ωρες θα ξερω.



καλη επιτυχια!!! ελπιζω με μεθη !!! καλα αποτελασματα να εχεις... που ειμαι σιγουρη ουι ετσι θα ειναι!!!

----------


## φοβισμένη

Καλα αποτελεσματα φιλε μου κ ευχαριστω κ παλι!!!

----------


## φοβισμένη

γραψε μας τα νεα σου!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Το στομαχι απο τον οισοφαγο εως τον δωδεκαδακτυλο "λαμπει" απο υγεια. Ο ντοκτορ ειπε την χαρακτηριστικη λεξη "αριστο". 
και ομως αγαπητη "φοβισμενη" εγω εχω πονακια και ενοχλησεις συχνα πυκνα στο στομαχι. Που μπορει να οφειλονται αφου το στομαχι μου ειναι "αριστο". το μονο που μενει ειναι αγχος που μου προκαλει νευρικους σπασμους στο στομαχι. Γι αυτο σου λεω πρεπει να επικεντρωσουμε στην αντιμετωπιση του στρες να βρουμε δηλαδη τι ειναι αυτο που το επιδεινωνει και μετα αυτο παει και μας "χτυπαει" με σωματικες ενοχλησεις. Αυτα ας ριξω τωρα εναν υπνο γιατι ειμαι ακομα λιγο "μεθυσμενος" απο την ενεση μεθης που μου κανανε.

----------


## φοβισμένη

ποσο πολυ χαιρομαι για τα νεα σου!!! κοιμησου ανετα λοιπον! εισαι υγιης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αχ κι εμενα με το βαριουχο μου ειπαν οτι οισοφαγος,δωδεκαδακτυλο και στομαχι χαιρουν ακρας υγειας αλλα τα εντερα;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; 
καλη ξεκουραση!!!

----------


## φοβισμένη

καλημερα!! πως εισαι ti einai touto pali? εισαι καλα!; εγω ποναω στο στομαχι απο χθες! πως ειναι οταν κρυωνεις και ποναει σαν πληγη ετσι ακριβως! θα παω σε λιγο στον παθολκογο μου και ντρεπομαι παρα πολυ να του πω οτι τελικα πηγα σε 3ο γαστρεντερολογο! ασε που ετσι που τα εκανα θα θελω να παω στ αληθεια καπου και δεν θα εχω κανεναν! ελπιζω να με καθησυχασει αυτος! το καταφερνει συνηθως και να μην κανω καμια αλλη εξεταση!!!!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ΚΑΑΑΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑ και σε σενα. Ενταξει ειμαι σχετικα καλα με τις συνηθισμενες ενοχλησεις στο γαστρεντερικο. Πηγα χθες στον παθολογο ειδε την γαστροσκοπηση , συμπερασμα αρχισε να τρως σιδηρουχες τροφες (μοσχαρισιο κρεας, συκωτι, ξηρους καρπους) και θα επανερθεις. Για χαπια ουτε λογος καθοτι μου ειπε εχεις σηδιροπενια αλλα δεν εχει εξελιχθει σε σηδηροπενικη αναιμια. Κοινως η κατασταση που ζω μπορει να βελτιωθει με καλυτερη διατροφη.
Οσο για τα αλλα που γραφεις να πω τα χιλιοειπωμενα. Κοιταξε πρωτα απο ολα να επικεντρωθεις στο αγχος και πως θα μαθεις να το ελεγχεις κτλ κτλ. και δεν το λεω μονο σε σενα το λεω και σε μενα γιατι μη νομιζεις οταν δεν μου ειναι καλα ξερεις τι κολοσκεψεις κανω κι εγω

----------


## φοβισμένη

Γυρισα μολις απ τον παθολογο μου(ο καλος μου ο γιατρος να ναι καλα!)
του εδειξα τις εξετασεις που μου εγραψε ο γαστρεντερολογος και μου ειπε οτι για τον υπερηχο δεν υπαρχει λογος εφοσον 1 Αυγουστου εκανα ξανα ανω κοιλιας και ηταν υπεραναλυτικος ο αλλος γιατρος(γνωστος στην πολη για την αναλυτικοτητα του) και οσο αφορα τη μαγιερ κοπρανων το θεωρει υπερβολη εφοσον δεν εχω ουτε χα,ηλο σιδηρο ουτε αιματοκριτη ουτε εχω δει ποτε αιμα(ξερεις που) οποτε αν την κανω ενισχυω το αγχος μου!! μου ειπε επισης οτι οι αδυνατοι ανθρωποι(ειμαι αρκετα αδυνατοι)πολλες φορες νιωθουν ολες τις κινησεις των ενετρων του στομαχου κλπ(καπως ετσι μου το ειπε)κι οτι εφοσον οοοοοοοοοοοοοοολες μου οι εξετασεις και η κλινικη μου εικονα ειναι καλα-καλη(εκτος απο μια μικρη παλλινδρομηση που ομως τη ρυθμιζω) να σταματησω αυτο με τους γιατρους γιατι ενισχυω το αγχος και το φοβο μου!!! επισης μου ειπε οτι εμεις οι ¨ασθενεις¨τον κακρινο τον εχουμε πρωτη ¨λυση¨ενω οι γιατροι τελευταια!!!!
αυτα!!! 
χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα και που βρηκες τελικα λυση στο προβλημα σου!!!! 
ελπιζω πραγματικα να ηταν ο τελευταιος γιατρος που επισκεφτηκα για ενα μεγαααααααααααααααλο χρονικο διαστημα!!!!!!!!!!
θα προσπαθησω να ξεκολλησω τον εγκεφαλο μου απο την περιοχη της κοιλιας μου!!! χαχαχαχαχα! 
σ ευχαριστω για τη συμπαρασταση!!! :-)

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Οποτε αρχισε σιγα σιγα να επικεντρωνεσε στο αγχος που εχεις και αν εχεις την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα ξεκινα ψυχοθεραπεια. Εγω εχω καταληξει οτι οση βοηθεια μπορει να μας δωθει η και οποιοι τροποι υπαρχουν σχετικα με το αγχος και την αντιμετωπιση του αυτη μπορει να δωθει απο ψυχολογους/ψυχιατρους αλλα και απο καποιες εναλλακτικες ιατρικες τυπου ομοιοπαθητικης, βελονισμου, ρεφλεξολογιας.

----------


## φοβισμένη

Εχω παει ηδη δυο φορες κ εχω σκοπο να συνεχισω την ψυχοθεραπεια!!!!! Κ παλι σ ευχαριστω για οκλες τις συμβουλες κ τη συμπαρασταση!!!! ;-)

----------


## Blue9791

Αγαπητε προσπαθω να σου στειλω πμ σχετικα με αυτο που με ρωτουσες αλλα για καποιον λογο δεν μπορω να μπω στα μηνυματα μου...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Αγαπητη please try again οταν θα μπορεις

----------


## ti einai touto pali

*Στις 20, 21, 22 του μηνος θα κοιμαμαι εδω*
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...ps0f282587.jpg
*και θα ιαματοθεραπευομαι εδω...*
http://i1075.photobucket.com/albums/...psd053e64e.jpg

----------


## Blue9791

Για σενα ειναι η ζωη!!!!!!!!

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Τι να κανω Blue...αφου ο οπαπ δε μου δινει ενα μυριο να "εξαφανιστω" στην Κουβα και στην Μπραζιλ αποφασισα να βολευτω προσωρινα καπως ...φτωχικα. Το ολον τριημερον θα βγει ενα 200αρι με ολα τα εξοδα μεσα. Θα μπορουσε να μου βγει και στα μισα λεφτα αλλα ξερεις πως ειμαστε εμεις οι "πλουσιοι" δεν μπορουμε ουτε στιγμη χωρις το τζακουζι μας, τα χαβιαρι τους αστακους και την 100 ετων σαμπανια μας.
Το ολον εγχειρημα ειναι και στα πλαισια της ψυχοθεραπειας , ειναι ενα δωρο στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο, εχω πανω απο 10 χρονια να φυγω εστω και δυο μερες απο την "υπεροχη ρουτινα" του να ασχολουμαι με τα προβληματα και την "νοσοκομειακη περιθαλψη" των γονεων και να εχω παρατησει ο μακακας τον εαυτο μου και την ζωη μου.
Παντως χωρις πλακα μερικα μερη ειναι ευλογημενα που λεμε. Πηγα χθες στα ιαματικα λουτρα να δω τον χωρο να κλεισω δωματιο κτλ και πραγματικα επαθα την πλακα μου. Μετα απο ενα καλοκαιρι οπου το ματι συνηθως βλεπει τοπια με ξερα χορτα εκει ολα μα ολα ειναι καταπρασινα. Βλεπεις κηπους και χωραφια με ροδακινα,ροδιες,σταφυλια, καρυδιες καστανιες ακομα και ελιες μονο κοκοφοινικες και μπανανιες δεν ειδα αλλα δεν μου φαινεται καθολου απιθανο να υπαρχουν καπου. Πραγματικα ανοιξε το ματι μου...
Υ.Γ. Τι εγινε με εκεινο το π.μ. ακομα δεν μπορεις να στειλεις?

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ειναι αρκετος καιρος που εχω σκεφτει μηπως διαβαζοντας διαφορα εδω στο φορουμ λειτουργει υπογεια στον εγκεφαλο καποια κατασταση που ισως θα μπορουσε να ονομαστει αυθυποβολη. Δηλαδη διαβαζοντας διαφορα προβληματα που αναφερει ο καθενας μας και συμμετεχοντας ακομα και στις "συζητησεις" μηπως , λεω μηπως περναει υποσυνηδειτα η ασυνηδητα κανενα μυνημα στον εγκεφαλο μου και μου δημιουργουνται περισσοτερα ψυχοσωματικα και αγχη.
Μιλουσα προχθες με την ψυχολογο μου και καποια στιγμη αναφερθηκε σε μια τετοια κατασταση δηλαδη αν εχεις συνεχεια να κανεις με καποιο ατομο που αντιμετωπιζει ψυχοσωματκα/ψυχολογικα πολλες φορες χωρις να το καταλαβαινεις "αυθυποβαλεσε" κατα καποιο τροπο και αρχιζεις να αντιμετωπιζεις κι εσυ παρομοια η επιδεινονωνται αυτα που ηδη εχεις.

----------


## σακης

> Ειναι αρκετος καιρος που εχω σκεφτει μηπως διαβαζοντας διαφορα εδω στο φορουμ λειτουργει υπογεια στον εγκεφαλο καποια κατασταση που ισως θα μπορουσε να ονομαστει αυθυποβολη. Δηλαδη διαβαζοντας διαφορα προβληματα που αναφερει ο καθενας μας και συμμετεχοντας ακομα και στις "συζητησεις" μηπως , λεω μηπως περναει υποσυνηδειτα η ασυνηδητα κανενα μυνημα στον εγκεφαλο μου και μου δημιουργουνται περισσοτερα ψυχοσωματικα και αγχη.
> Μιλουσα προχθες με την ψυχολογο μου και καποια στιγμη αναφερθηκε σε μια τετοια κατασταση δηλαδη αν εχεις συνεχεια να κανεις με καποιο ατομο που αντιμετωπιζει ψυχοσωματκα/ψυχολογικα πολλες φορες χωρις να το καταλαβαινεις "αυθυποβαλεσε" κατα καποιο τροπο και αρχιζεις να αντιμετωπιζεις κι εσυ παρομοια η επιδεινονωνται αυτα που ηδη εχεις.



Kαθολου παραξενο ti einai touto pali, το εχω σκεφτει και γω και νομιζω κατα ενα βαθμο ισχυει. Χρειαζεται και κανα off που και που να καθαριζει η γκλαβα!.. χαχα..

----------


## hapydays

ωωω!! ναι!!! ειναι το μονο σιγουρο οτι κανουμε αυθυποβολη.... κ δν πρεπει να ανακυκλωνουμε ουτε τα δικα μας ψυχοσωματικα... αλλα ... γουσταρουμε μου φαινεται!!! χα χα χα

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> ωωω!! ναι!!! ειναι το μονο σιγουρο οτι κανουμε αυθυποβολη.... κ δν πρεπει να ανακυκλωνουμε ουτε τα δικα μας ψυχοσωματικα... *αλλα ... γουσταρουμε μου φαινεται*!!! χα χα χα


Πολλες φορες εχω καταληξει με την ψυχολογο μου να της το πω αυτο "μηπως ειμαι μαζοχας και γουσταρω να υποφερω".  :Confused: 
Φευγω σε λιγο για δυο χαπυντεης αγαπητη hapydays και αντι να ειμαι χαρουμενος με εχει πιασει ενα αγχος μην ειναι χειροτερα εκει που θα παω μη παθω κανενα πανικο μη αυτο μη το αλλο...
Αρε γαμησε τα ωρες ωρες μου φαινεται δεν ξερω τι θελω κι εγω.
Αν και πιστευω οτι στο διημερο θα χαλαρωσω και θα ηρεμισω το μυαλο μου εκει να την κανει την ηλιθια αρνητικη σκεψη...

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Βρηκα δυο ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα σχετικα με την πιθανη σχεση δυσλειτουργιας του εντερου και εμφανισης ψυχολογικων προβληματων.
Το ενα ειναι μια "ευγενικη χορηγια της Blue9791 το βρηκε καπου και μου το εστειλε. Ολο το αρθρο εδω
http://www.newsbeast.gr/health/arthr...es-diatarahes/
πανω κατω αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι οταν η χλωριδα του εντερου βρισκεται σε ανισορροπια τοτε αυτο εχει επιπτωσεις στην ψυχολογια του ατομου και μπορει να προκαλει διαφορα ψυχολογικα προβληματα.
Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα αισθανομαι οτι "δικαιονομαι" γιατι στους ψυχιατρους που εχω παει καπως ετσι τους το εθετα το ζητημα οτι επειδη εχω πονους στο εντερο καταστρεφεται η ψυχολογια μου αλλα η λογικη των ψυχιατρων ηταν η αντιθετη δηλαδη η κακη ψυχολογια προκαλει τους πονους στο εντερο.

Το δευτερο αρθρο ειναι ενος γιατρου και για μενα ειναι το πιο ολοκληρωμενο αρθρο που εχω διαβασει για την σπαστικη κολιτιδα
http://www.nikoskalaitzoglou.gr/inde...d=54&Itemid=88.
Γραφει σε καποιο σημειο "*Μετά από έρευνες 50 χρόνων,μελέτες έδειξαν ότι σημαντικό ρόλο διαδραματίζει η σεροτονίνη.Πρόκειται για μια ορμόνη η οποία κατά 95% βρίσκεται στο γαστρεντερικό σύστημα και ρυθμίζει την κινητικότητά του, την αντίληψη του πόνου και τις εκκριτικές λειτουργίες του πεπτικού σωλήνα. Οι διαταραχές στη δράση της σεροτονίνης φαίνεται ότι σχετίζονται με το σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου.Σεροτονίνη επίσης υπάρχει και στο κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα,όπου εμπλέκεται στη δημιουργία του συναισθήματος,διαμορφώνει δηλαδή ακόμη και τη διάθεση του ανθρώπου. Oι έρευνες που έχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς έχουν αποδείξει πως υπάρχει σαφής συσχέτιση μεταξύ του ψυχισμού του ατόμου και του συνδρόμου. Tο 80-90% των ασθενών εμφανίζει παράλληλα διάφορες μορφές ψυχικών διαταραχών (π.χ. κατάθλιψη ).*
Επιτελους καταλαβα γιατι οι ψυχιατροι δινουν αντικαταθλιπτικα σε ανθρωπους που εχουν προβλημα με το εντερο, εχω παει σε τρεις ψυχιατρους και κανενας δεν ηξερε να μου εξηγησει " οτι το 95% της σεροτονινης βρίσκεται στο γαστρεντερικό σύστημα και ρυθμίζει την κινητικότητά του, την αντίληψη του πόνου και τις εκκριτικές λειτουργίες του πεπτικού σωλήνα." αρα γι αυτο δινονται αντικαταθλιπτικα που αυξανουν νευροδιαβιβαστες τυπου σεροτονινης.

----------


## novia35

Φίλε μου ti einai touto pali καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε. Λοιπόν άκου να δεις τι ανακάλυψα. Τελικά πρέπει να έχεις πολύ δίκιο ότι το γαστρεντερικό παίζει να σχετίζεται με τις κρίσεις πανικού. Έκατσα και κατέγραψα σε κάθε δυσφορία και σε κάθε κρίση ή προ κρίση ή demi κρίση τι είχα κάνει πρίν και «ω του θαύματος» ήταν μετά από κάποιο γεύμα, κάτι που έφαγα ή έστω κάτι μικρό. Κάτι παίζει απο εκεί και πρέπει να το δω.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

> Φίλε μου ti einai touto pali καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε. Λοιπόν άκου να δεις τι ανακάλυψα. Τελικά πρέπει να έχεις πολύ δίκιο ότι το γαστρεντερικό παίζει να σχετίζεται με τις κρίσεις πανικού. Έκατσα και κατέγραψα σε κάθε δυσφορία και σε κάθε κρίση ή προ κρίση ή demi κρίση τι είχα κάνει πρίν και «ω του θαύματος» ήταν μετά από κάποιο γεύμα, κάτι που έφαγα ή έστω κάτι μικρό. Κάτι παίζει απο εκεί και πρέπει να το δω.


Novia ηθελα να γραψω εδω και μερες αλλα αυτη την περιοδο εχω βαλθει να καταλαβω κατο ποσο με βοηθανε τα φαρμακα (αγχωλυτικα, αντισπασμωδικα) που παιρνω ωστε να γραψω και καποια συμπερασματα που θα εβγαζα πιθανως. Τελικα τα συμπερασματα θα αργησουν λιγο καθως εδω και δυο μερες κρυωσα και συναχωθηκα και τα πραματα μπερδευτηκαν περσσοτερο παρα ξεκαθαρισαν.
Παντως σχετικα με αυτο που γραφεις οτι παρατηρησες οτι σου εμφανιζεται δυσφορια/κριση μετα που θα φας το ιδιο παρατηρω και εγω.
Ενταξει εδω και χρονια εχω παρει το κακο συνηθειο να μην τρωω το πρωι μονο καφε... πριν δυο βδομαδες αποφασισα να ο διορθωσω αλλα τρια πρωινα που εφαγα απο ενα τοστ μετα ειχα εντονη κομμαρα και δυσφορια στην δουλια οποτε το παρατησα. Τα ιδια παθαινω συνηθως και με το μεσημεριανο αν φαω μετα απο λιγο ερχεται δυσφορια μεχρι πανικος. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι το βραδυ οι ενοχλησεις και οι κομμαρες και οι δυσφοριες περιοριζονται και μπορω να φαω σχεδον κανονικα αλλα μονο συγκεκριμενες τροφες πατατες , ρυζι, ζυμαρικα και κρεατικα (για λαχανικα και φρουτα ουτε λογος...)
Το προβλημα στην δικια μου περιπτωση το αντιλαμβανομαι σαν νευρωση στομαχου και εντερου, δηλαδη αν φαω κατι το πρωι η το απογευμα για καποιο λογο το στομαχι αρχιζει και κανει υπερσυσπασεις και αυτο μου προκαλει δυσφορια/κομμαρα/ενοχλησεις. Το γιατι αυτο το πραγμα δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο το βραδυ δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω και να το ξεκαθαρισω.
Το τι εχει συμβει εδω και δυο χρονια που αυτη η κατασταση μου εγινε μονιμη ουτε αυτο το εχω καταφερει να το εντοπισω.
Παντως πλεον εδω και μερικες μερες εχω αρχισει να παιρνω πολυβιταμινες γιατι πολυ φοβαμαι οτι η κακη διατροφη που κανω εχει επηρεασει αρνητικα το ποσοστο των βιταμινων μεταλλων ιχνοστοιχειων με αποτελεσμα ο οργανισμος μου να μην μπορει να μπει σε μια σειρα. Σε ενα μηνα θα μπορω να πω αν ειδα βελτιωση η οχι.
Παντως πλεον σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να ξαναπαω σε ψυχιατρο και αν χρειαστει να ξαναπαρω φαρμακα που αυξανουν τη σεροτονινη ...ισως ετσι μπορεσω καποια στιγμη να καταλαβω αν η γαστρεντερικη μου νευρωση οφειλεται σε ελλειψη νευροδιαβιβαστων. Το συζητησα και με την ψυχολογο μου και συμφωνησε οτι θα πρεπει να παρω και την γνωμη ψυχιατρου και αν χρειαστει και φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για μια περιοδο ωστε να επανερθει ισσοροπια σε νευροδιαβιβαστες /ορμονες.
Παντως πολλοι ψυχιατροι η ειναι ασχετοι η δεν θελουν να πουν τα μυστικα τους. Σκεφτομαι δηλαδη αν η προηγουμενη ψυχιατρος που μου ειχε δωσει αντικαταθλιπτικα που αυξανουν τα επιπεδα σεροτονινης μου ειχε εξηγησει οτι μου τα δινει οχι γιατι εχω καταθλιψη αλλα για να ελεγχθουν οι σπασμοι του στομαχου και του εντερου ποσο πιο ευκολα θα μπορουσα να αποδεχθω την θεραπεια της.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Ειναι ενα βιντεο του παγκοσμιου οργανισμου υγειας σχετικα με την καταθλιψη.
Ξερω πολλοι που θα το δειτε μπορει να σκεφτειτε "α εχω καταθλιψη" γιατι πολλα συμπτωματα που εχετε μοιαζουν με αυτα του βιντεο (κατι τετοιο σκεφτηκα και εγω)
Ομως πολλα συμπτωματα εντονου αγχους αγχωδους διαταραχης η καταθλιψης μοιαζουν μεταξυ τους οποτε μη βγαζετε ευκολα συμπερασματα.
Απλα πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα πολυ καλο βιντεο...
υ.γ. Αυτο που με "πειραξε" ειναι οτι προσομοιαζουν την καταθλιψη με σκυλο (και ειμαι απο αυτους που αγαπαει πολυ τα σκυλια και γενικα τα ζωα). "Φταιχτης" τελικα ηταν ο ουιστον τσορτσιλ ο οποιος τις μαυρες περιοδους της ζωης του τις προσομοιαζε με ενα τεραστιο μαυρο σκυλο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvNuJnh3Yxg

----------


## sandy25

πολυ ωραιο βιντεακι το ειδα ολο .......
για το μονο που στεναχωρηθηκα ειναι οτι αυτος τα εβγαλε περα με τον σκυλο του ...
βρηκε ανθρωπους να τον ακουνε,βρηκε σωστους επαγγελματιες κλπ και τα καταφερε ......
εμεις τι κανουμε που τρεχουμε απο εδω και απο εκει ,καταπινουμε χαπια πρωι ,μεσημερι ,βραδυ και δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε την χαρα που χασαμε ?
υπομονη ,τα πρωτα 100 χρονια ειναι δτσκολα μετα θα συνηθισω ......
καλο βραδυ ..

----------


## ti einai touto pali

Γεια σου Sandy καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε. Εγω αρχες του χρονου ξαναπηγα σε ψυχιατρο, εχω κοψει τα αντικαταθλιπτικα εδω και ενα χρονο και επαιρνα ζαναξ μονο. Πηγα οσο πιο ξεκαθαρα μπορουσα της ειπα "ξερεις εχω προβλημα με το γαστρεντερικο και εσεις οι ψυχιατροι λετε οτι ειναι δικο σας ζητημα (νευρωσεις, σπαστικες κολιτιδες) και θελω προσεκτικα να δοκιμασουμε αν βοηθηθω με αντικαταθλιπτικα.
Ξεκινησαμε με τα σιμπαλτα αλλα δεν τα αντεξα πανω απο δυο μερες. Η ψυχιατρος επεμενε να κανω υπομονη μεχρι να περασουν οι παρενεργειες εγω της ειπα οτι αν συνεχισω μπορει να κανω καμμια ζημια σε μενα η σε κανεναν αλλον.
Οποτε ξεκινησαμε τα εφεξορ με την μικροτερη δοση καθε δυο μερες. Ενταξει τα αποδεχθηκα ευκολα μετα 5,6 μερες αρχισα να παιρνω καθημερινα και την περασμενη κυριακη που ειπα να ανεβασω την δοση αρχισα να μην ειμαι καλα. Βεβαια οπως αποδειχθηκε δεν φταιγαν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με εχει χτυπησει μια κολοιωση με πυρετους εφιδρωσεις την νυχτα και κομμαρα. Αυτες τις μερες ολο βριζω την τυχη μου γιατι γαμοτο λες "ας κανω μια προσπαθεια παλι" και απο το πουθενα σου καθεται μια ιωση και σταμπερδευει ολα. Γιατι τα συμπτωματα της ιωσης (πονοκεφαλος εφιδρωσεις στομαχικες ενοχλησεις) μοιαζουν με τις αρχικες παρενεργειες των αντικαταθλιπτικων οποτε δεν ξερεις τι να υποθεσεις. Εχω σταματησει εδω και μια βδομαδα το αντικαταθλιπτικο μεχρι να περασει η κολοιωση και μετα ελπιζω να ξαναξεκινησω.
Αλλωστε εχω ξεκαθαρισει στην ψυχιατρο οτι δεν προκειται να θυμωσω μαζι της αν δεν δω βελτιωση απλα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να κανω μια προσπαθεια ακομα με κανονικη καταγραφη ωστε να ξεκαθαρισω αν το ζορι μου ειναι σωματικο η ψυχοσωματικο.
Αλλα να γαμοτο απο καπου θα σου βγει ο διαολος θα παθεις μια ιωση και θα ψαχνεσε.

----------


## ti einai touto pali

ξαναγραφω μετα απο καιρο καθως τελευταια βρηκα μια ...φυσικη βοηθεια σχετικα με το προβλημα της υπερσπαστικοτητας γαστρεντερικου η σπαστικης κολιτιδας η οπως αλλιως λεγεται.Τεσσερεις μερες τωρα πινω τσαι απο γλυκανισο και πραγματικα βλεπω μια βελτιωση στους εντερικους πονους και αυτο βοηθαει βεβαιως και στα ψυχολογικα. Πινω πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ απο δυο ποτηρια τσαι γλυκανισου. Δεν ξερω πως και τι αλλα κραταει το εντερο πιο ηρεμο και δεν ποναει τοσο εχουν μειωθει τα φουσκωματα στην κοιλια και επισης εχει μειωθει η δυσκοιλιοτητα. Δεν θελω να πω οτι βρηκα την λυση αλλα οταν υποφερεις απο κατι η μειωση των πονων κατα ενα ποσοστο ...ε ειναι κατι γαμοτο.Και βεβαιως βασικο ρολο παιζει και η παρασκευη του τσαγιου. Εγω μεχρι τωρα εβραζα το νερο στο μπρικι και ενω εβραζε του εριχνα και το τσαι.
Το σωστο ειναι πρωτα βραζουμε το νερο (σχεδον μεχρι εκει που αρχιζει να βραζει) το βγαζουμε απο την φωτια...μετα ριχνουμε στο νερο τον γλυκανισο...μετα απο 15 το πολυ 20 λεπτα αδειαζουμε το τσαι σε μια κανατα χρησιμοποιοντας σουρωτιρι.
Εμενα μου ειπαν να πινω περιπου ενα λιτρο την ημερα και αυτο κανω και οπως και να εχει μια βελτιωση την βλεπω.
Αυτα.... να ειστε ολοι οσο γινεται πιο καλα.

----------

